# Plot/Campsite/Villager Reset + Cycling Chat Thread



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread is for discussing Plot/Campsite/Villager resetting and for cycling woes :3  Feel free to vent <3

PLEASE
put all town resetting in the sticky


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

I am going for Julian, because of a little detail Gizmodo mentioned I can not resist getting Julian now.

I'll post my list of what I get when I get him!


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

I have been doing this half the afternoon, omg, it's frustrating lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have been getting a slew of hippos and lions :|


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 14, 2014)

omfg ok most of my plot resets take like 10 tries at the most but muffy took 3 ****ing hours to pick a spot


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

I just got Marina, this shall be an task to plot reset lol


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2014)

This thread is just what I need right now! xD I'm campsite resetting for Marshal, I haven't gotten him yet, I only started today though. I had to pass up some amazing villagers today, it broke my heart . I had Midge, who I've always loved, and Zucker, who was in my old town. But I passed on them for a reason. I will find Marshal!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> This thread is just what I need right now! xD I'm campsite resetting for Marshal, I haven't gotten him yet, I only started today though. I had to pass up some amazing villagers today, it broke my heart . I had Midge, who I've always loved, and Zucker, who was in my old town. But I passed on them for a reason. I will find Marshal!



Same how I felt about getting Mira and Chester! Took 3 days for Mira and 2 for Chester!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Same how I felt about getting Mira and Chester! Took 3 days for Mira and 2 for Chester!



I'm already getting tired of Rover. Why does he have to be SO annoying! I mean, stop talking already!


----------



## Celes (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm half cycling for my villagers to be held and half campsite resetting. Just to look for good villagers. 
Just now I found one of my dreamies in the campsite, Stinky! I literally screamed .


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm half campsite resetting in my main for poppy and half resetting Pietro

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pietro in my second town lol


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I'm already getting tired of Rover. Why does he have to be SO annoying! I mean, stop talking already!



Oh my goodness yes. He talks soooooo much!!! I'm tired of him after about two times.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

Ugh I h8 thissss

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rover stahp tlking


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Can I join? I'm currently resetting for town maps on my second copy (it's going to be my *perfect* town - hopefully!)


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah! Anyone is willing to come here! Just realized auto correct changed my last post to River stahp talking instead of ROVER stahp talking lol


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

If I tt a day forward to campsite reset, and tt back to today, will the villager still move in? My interent connection is preventing me from adopting Curlos, so now I want to campsite reset for him/one of my dreamies. :/


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

As long as you save before you go back, he should still move in, he might actually plot once you to back? Not sure. I know he WILL move in tho


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright, thanks. ^.^ Gonna start resetting now.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Any ideas for what my town map should look like?
Straight river, curved river? How much of the map should it split? 50/50? 25/75? Hmm....
And trying to decide all this whilst looking through the ACNL Paths tag on Tumblr


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

My second town river is straight and splits 75/25 and my first town river is curvy and cute. It just depends on your preference! Maximum space would prolly be straight river with 50/50 split


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

I DON'T KNOW ;-;
And ohmigosh sorry for the crappy quality :/


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok. So I've campsite reset about 5-6 times now, and I have yet to have a camper. Am I doing something wrong? Went to 5:58 as my mayor, saved and quit, made a new profile, no one was there, reset the game, and repeat. Is there a reason that no one is showing up? Redd's in my town, if that makes a difference.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alette said:


> View attachment 40076 I DON'T KNOW ;-;
> And ohmigosh sorry for the crappy quality :/



Heyyy I've got the same color 3DS!


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Ok. So I've campsite reset about 5-6 times now, and I have yet to have a camper. Am I doing something wrong? Went to 5:58 as my mayor, saved and quit, made a new profile, no one was there, reset the game, and repeat. Is there a reason that no one is showing up? Redd's in my town, if that makes a difference.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Metallic red is my favourite ^~^


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

And my first camper is... Tucker! He's neat, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> And my first camper is... Tucker! He's neat, but not what I'm looking for.



Tucker is awesome! He was my original Lazy.....I MISS YOU TUCK!!!


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Never mind. Got my first camper: Ken. Not worth it.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Never mind. Got my first camper: Ken. Not worth it.



Hey, Ken's a cool ninja chicken! Hehe :3


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> Hey, Ken's a cool ninja chicken! Hehe :3



Ken's alright. I prefer to play as Sakura though......


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Camper two is Pinky! Ami, are your old villagers stalking me?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Camper two is Pinky! Ami, are your old villagers stalking me?



Eeyup! My other old ones are Apollo, Flora, and now Ribbot!


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

HOLY HOGWARTS JUST STEPPED OFF THE TRAIN TO BEAU, FANG AND FELICITY OH MY DAYS 

TOO BAD THEIR HOUSES ARE IN REEEEEALLLY ANNOYING PLACES THOUGH

To reset or not to reset?


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, congrats Alette!  That's some amazing luck.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> Hey, Ken's a cool ninja chicken! Hehe :3



Yeah, but I'm looking for popular villagers to giveaway or my normal dreamie.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Wow, congrats Alette!  That's some amazing luck.



Gosh, I know... I just wish their houses were in the places where Curly's and Dora's are though!... Hmm


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> HOLY HOGWARTS JUST STEPPED OFF THE TRAIN TO BEAU, FANG AND FELICITY OH MY DAYS
> 
> TOO BAD THEIR HOUSES ARE IN REEEEEALLLY ANNOYING PLACES THOUGH
> 
> To reset or not to reset?



Keep it!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Bonbon broke the trend. I thought she'd be cuter in-game. :c Her song is pretty snazzy, though.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Keep it!



I think I'm going too... If I get someone to hold Fang, get him into boxes and then I go back and ask him to move, can he? Is it possible for villagers to move back into the same town? His house is in _such_ an awkward place...


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> HOLY HOGWARTS JUST STEPPED OFF THE TRAIN TO BEAU, FANG AND FELICITY OH MY DAYS
> 
> TOO BAD THEIR HOUSES ARE IN REEEEEALLLY ANNOYING PLACES THOUGH
> 
> To reset or not to reset?



You should keep it. You have three villagers that you like, and, depending on how bad the placements are, you should be able it work around it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

You'd need to cycle through sixteen villagers if you wanted to move Fang out, and then back in.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> I think I'm going too... If I get someone to hold Fang, get him into boxes and then I go back and ask him to move, can he? Is it possible for villagers to move back into the same town? His house is in _such_ an awkward place...



Nope. No matter what, you always have to do the 16 villager cycle. At least, that's what I've been told.


----------



## Silvery (Apr 14, 2014)

I TTed to the day a villager was going to be in boxes and went to check the campsite to find Fang was in there. Unfortunately I was at 10 counting the moving villager so I couldn't invite him. :/

Afterwards I voided the villager and then attempted to do the camp reset. First Dora appeared, then Bob, Samson, Rasher until Blanche showed up. She was actually in my campsite back in February and I liked her so I invited her to move.

Moved forward two days to plot reset her house. Originally I wanted her house where the voided villager used to live and she kinda got close to the spot by one space, but I reset again and then her house was plotted next to my second character's house. They were actually aligned so I decided to keep it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

I got Hamlet now, and he is a real cutie in game. I prefer Curlos, though.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

So far I have gotten 3 villagers that I would have loved to have' Mott, Big Top, and Drago!

I love lion villagers, but I got one.
I would have taken BT if I had Agent S, Rocket, and Kid Cat.
Drago, I VERY reluctantly passed on I spent about 10 minutes trying to decide before choosing no. I'm goin for Julian! (Darn it Gizmodo, why did you have to mention that he could be Pegasus from Sailor Moon. Now I can not resist getting Julian)


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

I get a lot of tier ones in batches, then hideous villagers, one was a lime green koala lol


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Nope. No matter what, you always have to do the 16 villager cycle. At least, that's what I've been told.



Is there a thread explaining what that is, exactly? Or can anyone explain this to me? I've never wanted to do it before ^^


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> Is there a thread explaining what that is, exactly? Or can anyone explain this to me? I've never wanted to do it before ^^


You just need to move 16 villagers out before you can get the one wanted back I think, it is something to do with the memory.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Drago, I VERY reluctantly passed on I spent about 10 minutes trying to decide before choosing no. I'm goin for Julian!



I had both of them at one time. I still have Julian, but I had to let Drago go to my kid brother's town to get Rosie.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> You just need to move 16 villagers out before you can get the one wanted back I think, it is something to do with the memory.



Ah, okay. Thank you ^-^ It's gonna take a lot of time but hopefully it'll be worth the effort!


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> Is there a thread explaining what that is, exactly? Or can anyone explain this to me? I've never wanted to do it before ^^



Here's what I've found out:
Once you lose a villager, the game stores them on the game cart. It stores up to 16 villagers. Even if you meet a Fang that wasn't your original and they introduce themselves, they still won't move in. Found that out the hard way with Skye...


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Opal... She's like the green counterpoint of Eloise.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

Alette said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you ^-^ It's gonna take a lot of time but hopefully it'll be worth the effort!



you are welcome, I am doing it myself now for Fauna, almost there haha.


----------



## Alette (Apr 14, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> you are welcome, I am doing it myself now for Fauna, almost there haha.



Fauna's adorable hehe <3


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok. Through with dinner, back to resetting.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

My bb Lobo from Celadon paid Chrome a visit. <3


----------



## civilian (Apr 14, 2014)

Been campsite resetting for Julian for a week. Found every tier one but him and Marshal. Even found Lolly and Zucker four times.
Also got a second copy of the game. I was plot resetting when suddenly the plots stopped appearing. I had to load up my mayor and got stuck with Ken.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

civilian said:


> Been campsite resetting for Julian for a week. Found every tier one but him and Marshal. Even found Lolly and Zucker four times.
> Also got a second copy of the game. I was plot resetting when suddenly the plots stopped appearing. I had to load up my mayor and got stuck with Ken.



Also resettin for Julian too!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Am I the only one always chooses the same options while resetting? I'm always a boy named Agatha whose face is from the first option of every question.


----------



## civilian (Apr 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Also resettin for Julian too!


Let's hang in there. What is it, like a .001 chance?

Edit: Yeah I'm usually a boy named 1 or 9 with the first option for each question as well.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Apr 14, 2014)

ARGH lol my only spot has a rock spawned! nook wont let me build a house and I got a nice house placement


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Ugh. Axel. Not the coolest jock...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> Am I the only one always chooses the same options while resetting? I'm always a boy named Agatha whose face is from the first option of every question.



I'm almost the same. I'm a guy with the default face and a 1 letter/number name.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Am I the only one always chooses the same options while resetting? I'm always a boy named Agatha whose face is from the first option of every question.



I do, but only because I plan on keeping my character after I get Marshal.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Agent S! She doesn't look like a peppy at all.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

Next Batch:
Olivia
Apple (only hamster villager I like is Clay)
Drago again


Hoping the pattern will continue. Not counting Skye who I got on my first try when I attempted to reset for her, so far ever one I reset for have been in a pattern so far!

Mira - 3 Days
Chester - 2 Days

Hope I can get Julian in 1 day!


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pudddddggggggeeeee.....


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 14, 2014)

Anchovy. No ty.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 14, 2014)

I kept resetting in my main town for campers and realized I hAD ALREADY LOGGED INTO MY MAYOR THAT DAY.
that's fine tho bcuz I have poppy reserved somewhere.  pietros house wont go somewhere nice tho.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2014)

Still resetting, still nothing.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

More Non-Julian campers:
Phil
Frobert
Queenie
Avery
Beardo


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

More:
Bam
Anchovy
Darkwing Duck (Oops. Never mind. Just watching the old episodes while I reset. Makes the resetting SIGNIFIGANTLY less boring)
Fuchisia
Tank
Mott again
Beau
*JULIAN!!!!!!!!*

Got him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats Ami, you are so lucky to get Julian so quickly. I'm not resetting anymore, I'm bidding on the trading forum now for my dreamies.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 15, 2014)

Congrats Ami! Julian is awesome! I'm going to start resetting again in the afternoon.


----------



## Minimumu (Apr 15, 2014)

I have been plot resetting for last 2.5h.. Im already tired of it :/


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 15, 2014)

Heh, Chow just plopped right on top of one of my perfect fruit trees.

It's fine, I think I found a quick method to get him out.


----------



## Minimumu (Apr 15, 2014)

I was wondering...

The minimum distance villager's house to other is 2 steps.. 

Want Agent S move next to Clay and I have been resetting for last 4 hours and I only managed to get her 3 steps away from his house.. Normally I found be fine with it, but I want it to be as close as possible, as its so close to my beach patch :/ 

Is it possible to get only 2 steps between villager houses via plot resetting?


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 15, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Am I the only one always chooses the same options while resetting? I'm always a boy named Agatha whose face is from the first option of every question.



Yep! I always a girl named Gia and choose all the first options. Bout 2 start day 2 of plot resetting for gaston. I only plot reset for a couple of hours yesterday. Omg, marshal took 2 full days.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 15, 2014)

I always make a boy with the droopy eyed face named jj.


----------



## Alette (Apr 15, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> More:
> Bam
> Anchovy
> Darkwing Duck (Oops. Never mind. Just watching the old episodes while I reset. Makes the resetting SIGNIFIGANTLY less boring)
> ...



Congrats Ami! Julian is so cool! Enjoy him!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 15, 2014)

My first camper of the day is.... Nibbles. WHY!? </3 I really wish I had only 8 villagers now.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 15, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Congrats Ami, you are so lucky to get Julian so quickly. I'm not resetting anymore, I'm bidding on the trading forum now for my dreamies.





Glaceon2000 said:


> Congrats Ami! Julian is awesome! I'm going to start resetting again in the afternoon.





Alette said:


> Congrats Ami! Julian is so cool! Enjoy him!



Thanks! I have TTed him in an I really enjoy him a lot!


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm going to TT Apollo out, hopefully I can reset for campers within the next couple of days.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got Maple, Opal, Bones and Mint. Probably some others that I forgot.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 15, 2014)

Started my campsite resetting for today, can campers come on the same day as Redd?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 15, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Started my campsite resetting for today, can campers come on the same day as Redd?



Yes, yes they can!


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> More:
> Bam
> Anchovy
> Darkwing Duck (Oops. Never mind. Just watching the old episodes while I reset. Makes the resetting SIGNIFIGANTLY less boring)
> ...



Congrats! I hope you love him as much as I do!

- - - Post Merge - - -

This thread has got me wanting to reset some more! Here goes nothing!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 15, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> Congrats! I hope you love him as much as I do!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This thread has got me wanting to reset some more! Here goes nothing!



Thanks. So far he has been a great villager. I even got him to live near Hans and Mira......wait a second.....all 3 villagers of the new personality types live near each other. That's kind of cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone gets bored while resetting I have a bit of a tip. Bring up a video site and look up some episodes of one of your favorite shows. Watching them while you try and get your villagers, can help lower the boredom!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoiler








Not really relevant, but I reset my town a few days ago and got this beautiful map.  Good luck to everyone else!!

Also I'm going to villager reset later today.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just got Pancetti (AHHH NOOOO)!!!!


----------



## Lunaresque (Apr 15, 2014)

Some of you already know, but I messed up with my plot reset and now Bones, one of my ultimate dreamies, is in a bad spot. ;_;
I'm looking for someone to hold him when June comes around, because then I'll have a lot of time to cycle out 16 villagers then get Bones back for a plot do-over. ;^;
I'll keep him until then, but wish me luck!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm gonna use this thread as I do the diving trick for the picnic blanket and wisteria trellis.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got Cobb in the campsite. His eyes look so weird o_o


----------



## Melyora (Apr 16, 2014)

No one so far, except for a gorilla the first day after my campsite was officially opened. Nope, no gorilla in my town.

@poliwag0, that layout's amazing! =D


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I saw Lily at the campsite, my best friend from my first Wild World town.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 16, 2014)

it took like 45 minutes, but i got fang in a good spot


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 16, 2014)

Can I join this thread if im trying to get a villager to move out?

Im convinced the most recent villager to move in cannot move out.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm going to join the thread as I'm plot resetting for Tangy! :3


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

I've gotta plot reset for Willow now, my goal is to get her next or at least close to Frita.


----------



## bellafez (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd literally never plot reset before today, but I got Julian, so I decided to give it a try - he moved into a great spot on the first try! Luck of the draw, I guess.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

She plopped herself almost perfectly next to Stitches... I'm tempted to keep it, but I must have my sheep flock together. >:U


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 16, 2014)

ahh Tangy refuses to move to the perfect spot that I designated for her lol. On the 12th try now


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

I've just started, I'm on my third. Now she is right next to the train station.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now she back to Stitches... Sorry, but he's not your soul neighbor.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 16, 2014)

Frickle frackle I want to plot reset fauna but my mom took my 3ds because I have less than a 95 in my AP environmental science class
She's cuter than I thought I'm considering replacing Purrl or Erik with her :O


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

^^ Erik is my favorite lazy, I'd recommend keeping him but I'm biased.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tangy is so stubborn. She kept plotting at the same locations over and over again, I'm losing my patience


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 16, 2014)

Same with me, Willow would always be around Stitches, below Becky, or near the town hall. I've finally got her to be in a tolerable place, but now I need to get Becky out ASAP. She's next to Willow, and that's where I'd like to place my next sheep. ^^

Good luck with Tangy!


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 16, 2014)

Time to start plot resettin for molly.

I want her to place her house where jacques was, but its never that easy is it


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I tried plot resetting for a villager that I liked, but I accidentally loaded my mayor.  I got Colton, who I guess is alright.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 16, 2014)

SuperSparky1 said:


> I tried plot resetting for a villager that I liked, but I accidentally loaded my mayor.  I got Colton, who I guess is alright.



Ouch. I did that my first time campsite resetting, so I had to wait until the next day. Good luck with your resetting!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 16, 2014)

Plot resetting muffy!!!!  I'm so happy that I cycled threw 16 villagers and got her back c: she's beautiful c:


----------



## Clefable (Apr 16, 2014)

I was just villager resetting for any random villager in Azulia (hopefully a popular one that isn't a dreamie so I could sell em off) and Julian's plot appeared in a pretty okay spot!!! Another dreamie off the list!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 16, 2014)

I am campsite resetting and I found Rooney yesterday but I passed him up in hopes of a valuable villager.. I regret it so much, this is such a tedious process.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 16, 2014)

I have fang in my second town
I'm gonna make sweet sweet bells


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 16, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Same with me, Willow would always be around Stitches, below Becky, or near the town hall. I've finally got her to be in a tolerable place, but now I need to get Becky out ASAP. She's next to Willow, and that's where I'd like to place my next sheep. ^^
> 
> Good luck with Tangy!



Thank you!! Here is a quick update: after hours and hours of relentless resets, I was finally able to get Tangy into a good spot!! Yay!! Thanks to my OCD I never gave up and it paid off!!

Becky!!!Omgosh I got stuck with her for a good 4 months before I can finally get her outta my town. She was one of my 5 originals and my least favorite. Good luck TT her out!! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 17, 2014)

Becky was my original in my first and second town
I think she's stuck with me whenever I reset


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Becky was my original in my first and second town
> I think she's stuck with me whenever I reset



Believe it or not, this happened to me too! She has moved out now though.


----------



## de-carabas (Apr 17, 2014)

Ahh the villager reset trick  
I once spent an entire day resetting for Fuchsia. Needless to say, I was happy when I saw that her house was in a good spot that first time she popped up! 

Will reset again once I'm down to 8 and lazy villagers will start popping up. (I just really really want Punchy okay ;-

Oh! I also campsite reseted to get Fauna and Whitney, too. It was pure luck! Didn't take long at all!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 17, 2014)

Plot resetting Fauna in sugar! I might move around my villagers in my main town.
Stitches is so cute too
AHHH idk now haha


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 17, 2014)

I just got Julian in my campsite, and I'm sort of conflicted because I didn't want Julian before, but I _really_ want Julian now. But I was resetting for Felicity or Rosie and if I take him, I'll have ten villagers... .-.

quietly ushers in stupid glittery unicorn


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 18, 2014)

Been campsite resetting since 6:45 AM while I wait for 9 o clock so the Emporium opens
>.<


----------



## de-carabas (Apr 18, 2014)

oh man! that shows dedication. who are you resetting for?


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 18, 2014)

Poppy ;-;


----------



## de-carabas (Apr 18, 2014)

Aww, she's really cute though. I can understand why you'd want her c:

I'm currently debating with myself whether I have the patience or not to start camp resetting for Stitches, seeing as there's no way I could villager reset for him, because the only villagers my town will spawn now are Jock villagers, and I don't like those ;-;


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Time to plot reset for Tangy! I've never plot reset before so hopefully I don't mess up.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been plot resetting my final dreamie, walker, for like two days and he's finally in the perfect spot!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 18, 2014)

I am so freaking prepared
im trading rosie for stitches in my main
he wILL GO NEXT TO BUNNIE


----------



## Pikapants (Apr 19, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> Oh! I also campsite reseted to get Fauna and Whitney, too. It was pure luck! Didn't take long at all!



I spent 3 DAYS waiting for Filbert, Molly, OR Pietro, and they NEVER SHOWED UP!

Welp, time to start resetting again


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 19, 2014)

I hardly get lucky with dreamies when I plot reset with a specific villager in mind...


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't wait to pick up stitches so I can plop his cute lil house by bunnie's. I love how there's like no room for them to move much place else now that my main town is so developed


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 19, 2014)

It took me like 2 hours yesterday to get Tangy in the perfect spot (well, actually they were 3 perfect spots) but I did it!!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

Getting stitches in his perfect spot hopefully! IF he can keep staying out of Poppy's spot!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

sTITCHES GET IN THE SPOT PLS IMBEGGING U


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 19, 2014)

Is there a guide on plot resetting anywhere?


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

http://stardustshine.tumblr.com/pos...mprehensive-guide-to-the-villager-reset-trick
This should work


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright. Need to find the perfect spot for my pal! So glad Hans is back. 2 returning villagers down, 3 to go!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

Stitches pls


----------



## lumineerin (Apr 19, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> http://stardustshine.tumblr.com/pos...mprehensive-guide-to-the-villager-reset-trick
> This should work




Thank you so much!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 19, 2014)

emcconville said:


> Thank you so much!



No problem!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW! I just had a great idea! Since I only have 9 villager (counting Hans), I can still get one from the campsite. Why not do both at the same time! As long as Hans is in a good spot, I can ALSO pick up a camper at once!


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 20, 2014)

ahhh been plot setting for Genji since 2 hrs and still to no avail. There are still plenty of spaces on the map for you to put down your house Genji!! Stop plotting so close to my beachhouse!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 20, 2014)

Gonna start plot resetting for Curlos today. I've actually laid out specific areas where I want him to be, so this will probably take longer than Willow's plot. I'm not starting until I get home from my cousin's, though.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 20, 2014)

Stitches went back in the spot I was intending to put poppy.
I gave up and put him there lol
I can still put poppy next to marshal lol


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 20, 2014)

ahh genji!!! grrrr... moved to the right area but a few blocks away from the ideal spot and was in my path. So close!! Had to hit the home button again :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

yesss! Got him into a good spot!! There will be no more plot setting for me in a while.. this is so stressful lol


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't seem to camper reset, or I just have monumentally awful luck, but I can't seem to get any campers. I've reset about ten times, and my system clock is set to 4/21 so it's not like it's a problem with the holiday. I never logged in with my mayor, either; I always made a new character to check. Do I just have really bad luck or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 20, 2014)

You just have bad luck. I've gone twenty times with no camper before getting one!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think some days just don't spawn campers. Once I reset 30 times and didn't get any.


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 20, 2014)

Booo. The search continues then! I'll try TTing to another day.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 20, 2014)

Took a bit to get Flurry a nice spot, but I found one.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 20, 2014)

ugh I rlly wanna get poppy so I can plot reset her and be done with that in my main town.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 20, 2014)

How convenient.
First time I villager reset I get Merry in a nice spot 
HEck yEAH
this cat town is coming along well so far yay


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 20, 2014)

It took hours to get Willow in an acceptable area, but it only took three or four resets to get Curlos' house almost perfectly next to Frita's! <3 However, Becky seriously needs to go now, I need to put Eunice around where she is to complete my sheep quartet. I knew accidentally telling her stay when she first pinged would come back to bite me someday. >.<


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Only had to reset once to get Erik in a good spot  waheyy


----------



## davidxrawr (Apr 20, 2014)

Got Tucker after a few resets last time at the campsite and kept him.
Now that Goose moved out (yay!) Ankha is at the campsite! Gonna go convince her to move in ^_^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Finished resetting my cycling town today to make a second main town. 4 of the 5 starting villagers were dreamies! I got Lucky, Rosie, Molly, Kabuki, and Claudia. I love them all, but I'm gonna give Claudia away, and bring Ankha from my first town to match Lucky. The other dreamies are:
Rudy, Lolly, Marshal, and Cherry. I have one spot open in case I find someone I absolutely need.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 20, 2014)

Resetting for Merengue/Molly/Bertha/Nana/Pekoe/Savannah/Fauna. Whoever shows up first.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Resetting for Merengue/Molly/Bertha/Nana/Pekoe/Savannah/Fauna. Whoever shows up first.


I had Molly and Merengue when resetting, but I kept on resetting. Good thing I did too. xD


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

I wanted to go for a new Normal....but.......I came across Marina in the campsite. AND I COULD NOT RESIST HER!!!!!


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 21, 2014)

zzzz 7 hours on Diana so far. I'M DYING.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

YES!!!! I BEAT HER IN ROCK PAPER SCISSORS!!!!! MARINA'S MOVING IN!!!!!!!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 21, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> zzzz 7 hours on Diana so far. I'M DYING.



Pffft try two days. Took me two days to plot reset Chrissy. I wanted her right next to Francine when I accidentally loaded my mayor and she ended up next to my campsite, far from all my villagers. I had to give her and Francine away I could stand looking at either of them :c


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Pffft try two days. Took me two days to plot reset Chrissy. I wanted her right next to Francine when I accidentally loaded my mayor and she ended up next to my campsite far from all my villagers I had to give her and Francine away I could stand looking at either of them :c



Back in my original Mercury it took 3 DAYS to get Mira.


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Back in my original Mercury it took 3 DAYS to get Mira.



It sucks doesn't it? Everything would be do much better if we could just choose where they could place their homes but if we could literally pick and choose everything that happens it probably wouldn't be as much fun. c:


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 21, 2014)

OliviaTheCreep said:


> It sucks doesn't it? Everything would be do much better if we could just choose where they could place their homes but if we could literally pick and choose everything that happens it probably wouldn't be as much fun. c:



Oh it wasn't plot resetting....it was camp reset....


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 21, 2014)

Took a break uchi resetting for Katt and checked my main town
I
Got
My
Final
Fossil
Heck yes


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 21, 2014)

I camper reset and villager reset yesterday for almost three hours. I got no campers I liked and I kept trying to hold out for Whitney, because I like her a lot and i have no snooties at the moment, but I couldn't get her.
Time to try again instead of studying for my exam!


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm plot resetting for Bunnie right now omg I hate thissssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mothership (Apr 21, 2014)

Drat. Was resetting for my 8th villager in my newest town and absentmindedly loaded up my Mayor instead (*smacks self*). Wound up with Tex, who I like, but already have in another of my towns. Annnnd he put his plot right where I'd planned on putting the camp site. Pffffffffffft.


----------



## Alexia (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been plot resetting Lolly for the last hour... She keeps putting her plot one or two tiles away from where I want her
This is so frustrating!! I hate this!


----------



## Celes (Apr 21, 2014)

I was plot resetting for my new move in, so I could get a popular villager to sell. And on my first try on resetting, I got Marshal!
I'm dying. X3


----------



## Lunaresque (Apr 21, 2014)

I have Coco in my campsite, but I'm not sure whether to ask her to move in or reset... How much does she usually sell for?


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 21, 2014)

Just finished plot resetting Poppy! I was considering taking a lesser spot because it looked kinda nice, but I kept at it and got Poppy in just the right spot next to Marshal and by Stitches <3


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 21, 2014)

I finally got Whitney after another two hours of resetting! She's even in a really good spot.

Can't wait to do this all over again later.


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 21, 2014)

goodluck everyone!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 21, 2014)

So happy that I am just gonna be doing a bit of cycling and campsite resetting in my second town and don't have to worry about plots/villagers in my main anymore!


----------



## Alette (Apr 26, 2014)

Plot resetting._. I've already had 2 villagers in good spots but they were Graham and Hans. Ugh.


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 26, 2014)

Time to plot reset for Mira! There's 3 possible spaces for her to go to, but my town is really big and has no PWPs.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 26, 2014)

Gonna star campsite resetting Chrome, I'm mainly looking for dreamies but if anyone cool pops up I'm taking them! ^^


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 26, 2014)

So it's been about four hours... And I haven't stopped. Here's my list of who I ran into:

Avery
Purrl (</3) Probably should have taken her :c
Tammi
Tom
Soliel
Ozzie
Biff
Poncho
Grizzly
Opal
T-Bone
Midge
Drift

The ones I found hardest to part with were Midge and Purrl, who I'm considering replacing Kitty with. Why did I let her go? >.<


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 26, 2014)

Purrl is perf.
I let her go when resetting for lolly but then campers stopped appearing but I got her off a cycling thread and she plotted right next to Ankha so it's all good


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 26, 2014)

I _may_ try campsite resetting again tomorrow for Aurora and Wolfgang.

I'm really terrified to because I've tried this before over a period of a few weeks, and in 460 total resets, and 98 total campers, I didn't see them once. ._. 

Where was this thread when I was campsite resetting before? I literally documented every single villager. With photos.


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 26, 2014)

Up until today, plot resetting has been a breeze for me; it'd only take 1-3 tries for me to get the villagers in good spots (luck was on my siiiiide). Then Bob comes in today all like "lol eff ur goals" and after 14 times of resetting, I just submit to his new location...which is far off of what I wanted. I hear of people spending hours to get it right and I just can't commit to that, man. Kudos to them (or you, if it's you). 

Well, at least it's not too bad. I'll just do what I can to fill in the extra space with trees and shrubs.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 26, 2014)

>14 times
omfg I spent eIGHT HOURS STRAIGHT plot resetting Erik and then settled for a spot.
I WISH I COULD HAVE HAD HIM IN 14 TRIES *sobs*


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 26, 2014)

I tried camp resetting and I only got 1 camper out of 7 resets, is this normal? Should I be more patient?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 26, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I tried camp resetting and I only got 1 camper out of 7 resets, is this normal? Should I be more patient?



That's pretty par for the course. I've gone 5 resets in a row with all of them being campers, and I've gone 15+ resets in a row with none. It's really random, but I've found that on average it's 1 in every 10 resets.

If you get sick of it and go ~20 resets in a row without seeing anyone, I'd just quit for the day. It's really not worth it. I've heard that some days have a better chance of seeing campers (I think Sunday is the most quoted day?) but I don't know if there's any evidence to support it. I may go through my record of campsite resets and see if I see any patterns.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 26, 2014)

So now I've passed up Dizzy (eh), Fuchsia, and Felicity. It's go big or go home at this point. >:U

It's normal to go long without a camper, I've gone plenty of times without one.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 27, 2014)

So, I went to bed at 2 AM and woke up at 6 AM, in half-dream where I had found a camper in my campsite, and was super excited (I had a long time of no villagers after Deirdre)

My final list:


Avery
Purrl (</3) Probably should have taken her :c
Tammi
Tom
Soleil
Ozzie
Biff
Poncho
Grizzly
Opal
T-Bone
Midge
Drift
Fuschia
Dizzy
Felicity
Knox
Vesta
Portia
Cranston
Zucker
Chadder
Greta
Lobo <3
Deirdre

(Sleep Break)

Merengue
Flip
*Lolly*

She was one of the villagers I orignally wanted the most when I started this, and it made me super glad that I passed up Zucker and Merengue when I found her! I've decided she's going to replace Mitzi, and Purrl is going to replace Kitty. ^^


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 27, 2014)

^Im resetting for Lolly rn while I simultaneously look for a good spot for Felicity's plot
>.< I wish I could've kept track of who has shown up so far


----------



## clovetic (Apr 27, 2014)

I find resetting on specific dates yield a lot of campers, kind of like 'hotspot' dates. You just have to be lucky to discover these dates.

I did some TT'ing last weekend and found that around April 19 or 21 had a camper pretty much each time.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Today seems like a good camper day for my second town


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 27, 2014)

Gl with Felicity and Lolly! ^^

I found a decent stream of villagers, until I TT'd back a day back when it hit 12:00 AM so I could be in the current time and still reset. I didn't find any villages afterwards, it made me discouraged so I went to sleep.


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Got Rodney in my campsite today.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to camp reset a little bit today, I'm on my second reset and so far I've had nobody.
Hoping I get at least one good villager.

Edit: Wahh my third reset in and I got Flora ;0; but I want my dreamies more so I couldn't get her.


----------



## Titi (Apr 27, 2014)

I am campsite resetting for the first time ever today in a desperate attempt to get one of my missing dreamies... 
So far no luck, and I've been at it for nearly 2 hours.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 27, 2014)

Against my better judgment, I'll be campsite resetting again, starting from where I left off.

Resets 461-470 resulted in Cranston (no comment), Sparro (I love the way that the Bird villagers sing the town tune!), and Chops (sweet stache! I actually really like him!).


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 27, 2014)

I accidently logged into my Mayor but in about 25 resets I got Flora, Grizzly, and Twiggy.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay I'm glad I didn't get Lolly yet because I just realized Felicity is my 10th.  I took a break to go play in Bluebell but I'm plot resetting again


----------



## cIementine (Apr 27, 2014)

*without resetting, I got Skye and Lucky in my campsite in two consecutive days. I'm at 8 villagers again after Rizzo leaving, and Bluebear moved in! Such luck o:*


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 27, 2014)

Resets 471-490 resulted in Nibbles, Flo (wrong penguin!), Croque (sweet stache!), Rodeo (he's so sweet! He's playing Stale Cupcakes!), Sally (Cally's twin?), Rudy (another nice rendition of the town tune), and Freya (wrong wolf!).

With Freya, I've now met half the wolves in the game. 

I swear I'm going to meet all the villagers in the game at this rate.


----------



## Born2BWild (Apr 27, 2014)

Currently on my 35th attempt to reset for Eugene's house. He's decided to move RIGHT NEXT TO ME for the past FIFTEEN RESETS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Wait, sorry...not sure what this place is for. Disregard my comment if it's not. I just needed to vent somewhere. :/


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 27, 2014)

Been plot resetting Bree all day D:


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Plot resetting for Cherry and/or Muffy, whichever comes first in the spot I want. I had Muffy earlier in the spot I wanted, but my DS died


----------



## OliviaTheCreep (Apr 27, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Plot resetting for Cherry and/or Muffy, whichever comes first in the spot I want. I had Muffy earlier in the spot I wanted, but my DS died



Aww I'm sorry about muffy that's happened to me before :c I'm still plot resetting Bree :c


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 27, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Currently on my 35th attempt to reset for Eugene's house. He's decided to move RIGHT NEXT TO ME for the past FIFTEEN RESETS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> EDIT: Wait, sorry...not sure what this place is for. Disregard my comment if it's not. I just needed to vent somewhere. :/



Yep this is exactly what this thread is for
I needed a place to rage about this so I made this thread lol
dANG FELICITY CANT YOU MOVE IN THE RIGHT SPOT

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to move in more cats ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

WILL FELICITY PLEASE STOP PLOTTING NExt TO ME IN JULIANS OLD SPOT


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 28, 2014)

YESSSS Felicity finally moved in the perfect spot
ANDDDD stitches is in the campsite DAWWW
Now I have stitches in both my towns today lol I'm full or I would invite stitches and make bank

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just lucky my little stitches lives in my main <33333


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 28, 2014)

It took me all day to get Diana to move where I wanted her to..


----------



## Alette (Apr 28, 2014)

How many times does Rover want me to tell him that I'm Alyssa and I'm going to Cherokee before he gives me a beautiful map?


----------



## Campy (Apr 28, 2014)

Alette said:


> How many times does Rover want me to tell him that I'm Alyssa and I'm going to Cherokee before he gives me a beautiful map?


41 times.

Lemme know if this ends up being true because that would be cool.

Good luck finding your map!


----------



## Alette (Apr 28, 2014)

Campy said:


> 41 times.
> 
> Lemme know if this ends up being true because that would be cool.
> 
> Good luck finding your map!



Finally found a map! Didn't count though. It's been about two hours :l


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm plot resetting for Lolly right now, and Purrl is back in my campsite... GDI, I don't have room. ;~;

Coincidentally, she was the second camper I saw for this plot resetting and the campsite resetting.


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 29, 2014)

I finally got Wolfgang in the general area of my town that I wanted him in. I'm giving up now and letting him stay there. >.<


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 29, 2014)

I did that with Willow. She was way to stubborn.

Now _Beau_ is in my campsite. I prefer Erik, but still... My game likes to give me all of the cool villagers when I'm not campsite resetting. >:U


----------



## Campy (Apr 29, 2014)

Alette said:


> Finally found a map! Didn't count though. It's been about two hours :l


Glad you found a map!


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 29, 2014)

Lolly still isn't anywhere near where I want her to be and now Julian is in my campsite. *cries forever*

Now there's Butch and he's so cute I s2g this game likes playing with my emotions.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 29, 2014)

MIRA! GET YOUR HOUSE IN A GOOD SPOT!


----------



## sillicia (Apr 29, 2014)

I just recently got the campsite. How does camp resetting work?
Also, can I have visitors come and pick up the villager in the camp site if I don't want them?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 29, 2014)

sillicia said:


> I just recently got the campsite. How does camp resetting work?
> Also, can I have visitors come and pick up the villager in the camp site if I don't want them?



Have you done plot resetting before? This is basically the same idea. When you turn on the game for the first time on a new day (by new day I mean past 6 AM since that's when a new day in AC begins), do _not_ load up either your mayor character or any other alternative characters. Instead, create a new character. Go through the conversation with Rover until you make it into town. Then, go to the campsite. If there is no camper, or there is a camper you don't want, turn off the game, and repeat making a new character until you find someone you want. Once you do, progress until you get the TPC and the game will save automatically. Afterwards, save and quit, delete your new character if you wish, and when you load up on your mayor/any existing characters, the same camper will be in the site.

It basically takes advantage of the fact that every single time you create a new character, the game's state is created but _not_ saved, because you don't save as a new character until you plot your house and get your TPC. A dice roll occurs every time the game's state is created, dictating whether or not you get a camper, which camper it is, etc. Again, this can only be done if you haven't loaded up an existing character for the day. When you load up an existing character, the game simultaneously loads _and_ saves the game's state (when Isabelle is doing her little spiel). Because it saves, any camper in the site is created and saved at the same time. 

That being said, I really don't recommend it unless you are desperate. You won't always see a camper. On average, I've found that you get maybe 1 in every 10 resets. Some days you see more, some days you see less. Some days (like holidays), you won't find them at all. I've heard that Sundays are a good day for campers, but I don't think there's been proof. 

And no, you can't have visitors pick up the camper.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2014)

does cycling go here too
lays on floor
hamphrey PLEASE GET OUT IVE BEEN HOLDING YOU FOR OVER A MONTH AND ITS FINALLY TIME TO GO AND YOU HAVENT PINGED ME SINCE THAT ONE TIME A LONG TIME AGO AND ITS BEEN 4 MONTHS INGAME IM GONNA SCREAM


----------



## sillicia (Apr 29, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> Have you done plot resetting before? This is basically the same idea. When you turn on the game for the first time on a new day (by new day I mean past 6 AM since that's when a new day in AC begins), do _not_ load up either your mayor character or any other alternative characters. Instead, create a new character. Go through the conversation with Rover until you make it into town. Then, go to the campsite. If there is no camper, or there is a camper you don't want, turn off the game, and repeat making a new character until you find someone you want. Once you do, progress until you get the TPC and the game will save automatically. Afterwards, save and quit, delete your new character if you wish, and when you load up on your mayor/any existing characters, the same camper will be in the site.
> 
> It basically takes advantage of the fact that every single time you create a new character, the game's state is created but _not_ saved, because you don't save as a new character until you plot your house and get your TPC. A dice roll occurs every time the game's state is created, dictating whether or not you get a camper, which camper it is, etc. Again, this can only be done if you haven't loaded up an existing character for the day. When you load up an existing character, the game simultaneously loads _and_ saves the game's state (when Isabelle is doing her little spiel). Because it saves, any camper in the site is created and saved at the same time.
> 
> ...


This is extremely informative, and no, I'm not familiar with plot resetting either. Is it via the same method?
And what is "TPC"?


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> does cycling go here too
> lays on floor
> hamphrey PLEASE GET OUT IVE BEEN HOLDING YOU FOR OVER A MONTH AND ITS FINALLY TIME TO GO AND YOU HAVENT PINGED ME SINCE THAT ONE TIME A LONG TIME AGO AND ITS BEEN 4 MONTHS INGAME IM GONNA SCREAM



cycling can go here too 
and oH MY GOD WHEN I WAS CYCLING OUT JULIAN FOR A TRADE I TT'D SEVEN IN GAME MONTHS TO GET HIM OUT


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 29, 2014)

sillicia said:


> This is extremely informative, and no, I'm not familiar with plot resetting either. Is it via the same method?
> And what is "TPC"?



Yep, same method! Basically instead of getting a different camper over and over again, a plot appears in different places. It's good if you're picky about where your villagers plot their homes since they can smush hybrids/trees/paths. TPC is the Town Pass Card. Isabelle gives it to you after you plot a home and give her your birthday.


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 29, 2014)

I feel really tired and my legs are aching but I'm not going to stop resetting until Lolly and Rudy have their houses side by side. ;.; Why are you so against placing your plot there, Lolly? What has he ever done to you?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> cycling can go here too
> and oH MY GOD WHEN I WAS CYCLING OUT JULIAN FOR A TRADE I TT'D SEVEN IN GAME MONTHS TO GET HIM OUT



im gonna rip all of my hair out
stitches, shari and him have not pinged me ONCE in this time. the rest have multiple times and i
how does this happen 
why does this happen
HAMPHREY I JUST NEED YOU TO GO.
my heart shatters every time i walk in front of him and get no ping


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> im gonna rip all of my hair out
> stitches, shari and him have not pinged me ONCE in this time. the rest have multiple times and i
> how does this happen
> why does this happen
> ...



;-; that's y I h8 cycling


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ;-; that's y I h8 cycling



I've never had this problem before; I've been generally lucky in getting who I needed out. But I think it's because I'm holding him that he knows and **** THIS /throws ds CELIA AGAIN


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Last time, I was plot resetting for Marshal, I got Julian so I settled for him instead. Plot resetting can get pretty stressful.


----------



## olivetree123 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't even WANT to campsite reset atm but I'm gonna be in NYC tomorrow and don't wanna risk picking up a streetpass villager ;-;

also I just build the campsite and isn't there like a day or two after its built you're guaranteed a tent every time? I'm on that day now. ; - ;


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 29, 2014)

Ugh, I got Boomer from another town today and I have a very specific spot I want him to be in: right above my little park WIP. I've been at it for like 2 hours now.


----------



## olivetree123 (Apr 29, 2014)

tbh I think I'm just gonna give it 4 more tries then give in with the last villager i get or give up period
it's a waste of my endless tents day but I really need to sleep
hopefully someone voided a good villager for me tomorrow

;-;


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 29, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> tbh I think I'm just gonna give it 4 more tries then give in with the last villager i get or give up period
> it's a waste of my endless tents day but I really need to sleep
> hopefully someone voided a good villager for me tomorrow
> 
> ;-;



Can't you just turn off StreetPass?


----------



## Cudon (Apr 29, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> tbh I think I'm just gonna give it 4 more tries then give in with the last villager i get or give up period
> it's a waste of my endless tents day but I really need to sleep
> hopefully someone voided a good villager for me tomorrow
> 
> ;-;


If I were you I'd TT and keep the day the same. Just TT back to 7 am or something each time.


----------



## Melyora (Apr 30, 2014)

I did several resets this morning just to make sure there were no unexpected plots in my town (since I streetpassed someone 4 days ago, I've been checking my town every day since then), but I guess I am safe in that area, reset 4 times and no plots appeared. During the resets I had 1 camper appear which was eeeh, Nate, but I already have Beau as my lazy <3 
This makes already 3 Bears I have at my campsite from the 6 campers I've had.

Then I started the game with my mayor, and found a new camper, Hamlet! He's moving in, teeheee.

So the day after tomorrow I'll probably be doing some resets to have Hamlet in a good place. I'm fine with a lot of places as long as he doesn't demolish my main paths and trees.


----------



## Melyora (Apr 30, 2014)

- removed because it was accidentally a double post... too impatient when hitting the 'send' button -


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 30, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> I don't even WANT to campsite reset atm but I'm gonna be in NYC tomorrow and don't wanna risk picking up a streetpass villager ;-;
> 
> also I just build the campsite and isn't there like a day or two after its built you're guaranteed a tent every time? I'm on that day now. ; - ;


No way! I was in NYC all day today (I'm on  a bus rn) and got like 3 streetpasses


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 30, 2014)

MIRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLACE! YOUR! DAMN! HOUSE! CLOSE! TO! HANS!!!!!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 1, 2014)

Woohoo! I am plot resetting Francine rn!
Hopefully this will be my last plot resetting venture in Bluebell!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 1, 2014)

MIRA!!! GET! YOUR! HOUSE! IN! A! GOOD! SPOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

Well i'm done with the reset trick in my town but i'm still doing it in my 2nd town. Just restarted on that town and Katt moved in because I did the reset trick. Now i'm going to TT to get another house plot. All I know its got to be a Smug or Jock so i'm hoping for Marshal or Kid Cat. I have patterns on the ground for my future placements for the police station, campsite, cafe, and my player houses so I can remember where to put them at and not let a villager move on the patterns.


----------



## Titi (May 1, 2014)

Have been resetting for Wnedy for the past 2 hours... I AM SO TIRED.
And she is VERY stubborn about moving in right in the middle of my forest...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

Well i'm doing the reset trick and most of what I've gotten were ugly tier 5 Jocks and Smugs. Why does it take so long to get what dreamy you want via reset trick?


----------



## Silvery (May 1, 2014)

I spent over two hours today plot resetting Avery's house. He kept plotting to a spot where Curlos originally lived so I'll probably put up a lamppost PWP there to prevent future move-ins from repeating the same thing. Eventually he settled where Static once occupied that I wanted him in.


----------



## Titi (May 1, 2014)

Giving up on Wendy for tonight, I'll try again tomorrow...
I can't even keep my eyes open, afraid I'll do something stupid.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2014)

Phew. After 40 minutes of reset tricking I got Marshal! It was long and worth it, now i'm going to find a new home for the character, and delete it.


----------



## Waluigi (May 2, 2014)

Ive done bugger all for the past 5 days except watch south park and plot reset. Ive ran out of interesting episodes of south park and im watching futurama now.

WHY HOPPER WHY YOU NO CAMP
Good thing is ive had 5 campers in a row. Now could be the day.


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2014)

Reset 32 times this morning to try and get a villager who wouldn't disrupt my paths. It went on so long I didn't care who moved in. Then Bob showed up in a perfect place - makes up for the fact I had to pass up Rosie because of dreadful placement.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 2, 2014)

Been plotting ruby for 3 days now. Today's the day!!! I just know it!!!


----------



## RhinoK (May 2, 2014)

I got Beau resetting my campsite today... not really a dreamie but I like him and people like him so I'll befriend him and give him up heh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2014)

Well, I finally got Kid Cat after hours of reset tricking. But he moved at one of my future player house, it was unacceptable so I had to start over.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 2, 2014)

Got my 2nd copy and am working on getting Anur Transyl stared up. First try the line up was:

Fang, Merengue, Monique, Tammi, and Biff.

Didn't take it.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 2, 2014)

Merengue loves you, Ami. She was always in your campsite, and now she was one of your first starters.

I'm plot resetting for Rosie soon. Hopefully she'll put her plot in the place Lolly wouldn't. ^^'


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 2, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Merengue loves you, Ami. She was always in your campsite, and now she was one of your first starters.
> 
> I'm plot resetting for Rosie soon. Hopefully she'll put her plot in the place Lolly wouldn't. ^^'



I decided if she ever shows up again while looking for a town, that I will take her. Because I have wanted to try her out for a while since how much she wants to live in one of my towns. (If I enjoy her, I might replace Octavian on Transyl's list!)


----------



## LyraVale (May 2, 2014)

Well, I'm gonna start camp resetting for Marshal, since that's prolly the only way I'll get him. :C I'm picky since I want my villagers to be 100% original, and I don't like to pay bells (though I do tip in bells or items--it feels more like a reward for bringing my friends and I together, and less like an actual PURCHASE!), and I doubt that anyone's gonna give him to me when they can make millions off their Marshal. Oh well...I'm prepared to reset for the next few months though tbh. XD

I did reset for Merengue, and ended up passing on Fauna and Ankha (and some other amazing ones) so I know it's possible for dreamies to show up there. Incidentally, I ended up getting Merengue from a kind person on tumblr, but I now feel confident that if you invest an *insane amount of time* into camp resetting, you can definitely make it happen!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 2, 2014)

omfg
I have two villagers to reset for.
I have to go to a place tonight but I'm trying to get Francine in Bob's old spot.  She JUST showed up ONE SPACE OFF >.<


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 2, 2014)

Got myself my 2nd town of Anur Transyl ready to go! It has a good map and;

Train Station Color: Blue
Native Fruit: Apple
Starting Villagers
- That need to move: Melba, Blaire, Axel, Chrissy
- That are staying: Stitches


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 2, 2014)

I messed up. I TTed another day to not get a villager to move on my future player house spot because I put a PWP there, and I put the the time to 5:59pm and not am. Now Kevin has moved in my town next to my mayor house and it angered me.


----------



## meo (May 2, 2014)

Just invited Alfonso and went to plot reset. A gem rock spawned in the place I wanted him so I really bummed but it turns out he could move there anyways!! So happy.  So my baby is officially all settled in, whoo.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 2, 2014)

Been plot resetting in my 2nd copies town of Anur Transyl!

Got one of the town's dreamies, Cherry! Now to reset for a  Smug (Lionel) and Cranky (Rocco), plus what ever extra it gives me!


----------



## Hirisa (May 2, 2014)

I invited Tabby yesterday and she found a great spot.  Can't wait to hang out with her in my sleepy new town!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Resetting Francine still.  The I gotta do Kiki then pick up Rudy ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

So much resetting


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Starting to camp reset in Anur Transyl for Rocco/Nana/Snake/Amelia/Tucker/Shari/Merengue (Who I would not be surprised to see on my first try!)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

NO
JERMEMIAH SHOWS UP IN MY CAMPSITE
hes so cute holy crap I wanna ship him with lily but Francine wasn't in a good spot
plus I have 10 rn hehe
aw im bummed out he's a cutie ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Back to plot resetting >.<


----------



## cIementine (May 3, 2014)

*I got a random move in last week and it happened to be Curt. Couldn't find his plot until I looked two spaces behind my house. It's very annoying. I don't always plot reset. I didn't for Maple and she is in a decent spot.*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

I can't get Francine close to where I want her and already have 30 pwps im pretty sure. ;-;


----------



## RhinoK (May 3, 2014)

I wanted Beau either in front of Zuckers house or besides mine but he moved into my cedar tree forest whilst Plot Resetting and idk I think it fits


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Francine pls move into bobs old spot or next to bunnie
pls


----------



## Leopardfire (May 3, 2014)

I found Rosie's plot perfectly vertically symmetrical to Lolly's house, but I decided to keep it only if I got a cool villager from my campsite, because I'd prefer her to be closer to Rudy. Fauna was in my campsite, and even though I can't recruit her, I still decided to keep Rosie where she is.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

I got Kiki in a good spot, and I'm taking a break from Francine and cycling an unwanted villager out so I can get Rudy in my town and plot him by Kiki.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 3, 2014)

^ Rudy x Kik = OTP

I just TT'd out Beardo, time to campsite reset! ^^


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

ugh I hate plot resetting
Francine pls I have to study for AP exams but I cant concentrate because I kNOW YOUR PLOT ISNT PICKED YET


----------



## Hound00med (May 3, 2014)

Ozzie has plotted two spaces too far back in the spot I want him .. THREE TIMES >.<

I hate this.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Ozzie has plotted two spaces too far back in the spot I want him .. THREE TIMES >.<
> 
> I hate this.



that's like every time I try to plot reset in my second town and every other time the plot goes 2 spaces left of my house where I can't put my path because its too close to the cliff >.< seriously every other time it goes there ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

going back to plot resetting Francine in Bluebell.  fingers crossed

- - - Post Merge - - -

if you demolish a pwp on the same day you pick up a villager can they plot their house in the spot where it used to be the next day?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

campers I got while resetting the day after building it in Anur Transyl:
Muffy
Bluebear
Colton
Fang
Monique
Ankha (Already have in main town)
Frita
Bunnie
Kabuki (Considered)
Gaston
Tom
Agent S
Phoebe (Already have in main town)
Bianca

Will post next batch soon.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

wtf u found like two cats
Why do only frogs and gorillas show up in my campsite


----------



## doctor creeper (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> wtf u found like two cats
> Why do only frogs and gorillas show up in my campsite



I get birds. Every time.

edit: NO now i got Mitzi and I want her but I already have 2 normals my life is pain


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Next set:
Rolf
Moe
Rosie
Vic
Peaches
Carmen
Buck
Roscoe
Sterling
Rodeo
*Merengue* (Surprised she took this long)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Dammit Francine pls move in the right spot


----------



## Hound00med (May 3, 2014)

Been 7 hours I've now been plotting Ozzie.. God sake D: .. I'll even take the two spaces too far back at this stage.. JUST PARK YOURSELF WHERE I WANT YOU YOU SILLY KOALA


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Got my villager from the day after campsite is built! 

Merengue! Welcome to Anur Transyl. (Maybe she will stop showing up and Neo Mercury's campsite!)


----------



## Hound00med (May 3, 2014)

It's been 8 long hours.. But Ozzie's exactly where I want him <3 .. Thank God for that


----------



## CR33P (May 3, 2014)

starting to plot reset.. wish me luck

- - - Post Merge - - -

got a good spot already woo

- - - Post Merge - - -

well okay spot


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

YES Francine finally moved in Bob's old spot.
im so freaking happy rn.
now I gotta reset rudy after a play a little in Bluebell.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

Now to reset for Merengue to get a good spot!

(I have been playing Kirby Triple Deluxe between the time I got her and Just now. I LOOOOOOVE Kirby games! I want Kirby as a villager...and maybe DK as well!)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

am I the only one who wants tom nook as a villager
he's fluffy

- - - Post Merge - - -

what if in the next ac game if you cycle through 100 villagers in one day tom nook's plot will build wherever you want it to, but he can never leave  your town lol this resetting is going to my head


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> am I the only one who wants tom nook as a villager
> he's fluffy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Tom Nook will give you favors like "Catch me 100 Coelacanths within 5 minuites or you owe me 9999999999999 bells. If you don't have that many bells I will just take them the moment you get them" XD


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Tom Nook will give you favors like "Catch me 100 Coelacanths within 5 minuites or you owe me 9999999999999 bells. If you don't have that many I will just take them the moment you get them" XD



Nook builds you a house and expands it generously when you came to town penniless and doesn't hound you for your money.
Who's the cheapskate in reality? Nook or the player?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Nook builds you a house and expands it generously when you came to town penniless and doesn't hound you for your money.
> Who's the cheapskate in reality? Nook or the player?



What does he do with the money he gets from that anyway?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> What does he do with the money he gets from that anyway?



Runs his deteriorating real estate agency and cares for his young nephews.  Since dreamies are being collected, business slows down, and mortgage payments are his only form of income before he goes bankrupt.
isn't that sad.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Runs his deteriorating real estate agency and cares for his young nephews.  Since dreamies are being collected, business slows down, and mortgage payments are his only form of income before he goes bankrupt.
> isn't that sad.



I think he does a LOT more with over 7,000,000 bells. Sleeping on enormous piles of money for starters.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I think he does a LOT more with over 7,000,000 bells. Sleeping on enormous piles of money for starters.



the animal crossing economy has inflated so much that the mayors hoard all the money, making 7,000,000 seem like, well, pocket change.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> the animal crossing economy has inflated so much that the mayors hoard all the money, making 7,000,000 seem like, well, pocket change.



Except for Zs'Skayr of Anur Transyl who has anything in his town of any value.....


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

wait how do you even pronounce Zs'Skayr


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> wait how do you even pronounce Zs'Skayr



It is pronounced 'Zuh Scare'. Named after my 3rd favorite Ben 10 villain!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

once they started doing ben 10 reboots it all went to crap.


----------



## Waluigi (May 3, 2014)

la la la

le le le 

im going f***ing crazy

Help me please


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> once they started doing ben 10 reboots it all went to crap.



Didn't like Alien Force or Ultimate Alien, but Omniverse isn't all that bad. It captures the spirit of the original, and actually has some of my favorite episodes in the whole franchise (The trilogy of episodes on Anur Transyl, the Secret Saturdays crossover, Frogs of War 2-parter, and a few others)


----------



## Waluigi (May 3, 2014)

Hopper please camp

Please

JUST CAMP PLEASE I WANT YOU IN MY TOWN YOUR SO AWESOME LOOKING AND IVE WANTED YOU FOR SO LONG I EVEN FOUND GASTON AND PASSED HIM UP FOR YOU,


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

ahh I don't wannnnna plot reset for rudy
i'll do it tomorrow
but heck i'll do it now nvm.  i'm dream visiting Neo Mercury rn tho cuz I got bored.
so many flowers O_O


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ahh I don't wannnnna plot reset for rudy
> i'll do it tomorrow
> but heck i'll do it now nvm.  i'm dream visiting Neo Mercury rn tho cuz I got bored.
> so many flowers O_O



Yeah, I have TONS of flowers I need to sort....

I am actually STILL resetting for Mira's plot. I went back to the day after I invited her, so I would not have to worry about her plot, so I could pick up the new DLC items (Full Moon Vanity and Leaf Bed).


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

I updated my dream of Bluebell and now I'm resetting Rudy's plot.  Then I have to cycle out Charlise/Vladimir/Sydney to make room for another cat.
Hopefully I'll win that Lolly giveaway I entered but I doubt it.


----------



## Waluigi (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ahh I don't wannnnna plot reset for rudy
> i'll do it tomorrow
> but heck i'll do it now nvm.  i'm dream visiting Neo Mercury rn tho cuz I got bored.
> so many flowers O_O



ever plot resetted for 6 days doing nothing else

only sleeping and an occasional game of tf2

drinking whatever i can


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> ever plot resetted for 6 days doing nothing else
> 
> only sleeping and an occasional game of tf2
> 
> drinking whatever i can


when I first got new leaf I was playing so long I didn't eat for two days


----------



## Waluigi (May 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> when I first got new leaf I was playing so long I didn't eat for two days



i dont sleep anymore because of new leaf

i get 6 hours usually

up playing new leaf

LOOKING FOR HOPPER


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 3, 2014)

If you ever get frustrated due to endless having to reset. I suggest maybe taking a break. That is one of the reasons I love Kirby Triple Deluxe, for me Kirby games _almost_ ALWAYS calm me down. Maybe play a different game for a while as a break from New Leaf!


----------



## Waluigi (May 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> If you ever get frustrated due to endless having to reset. I suggest maybe taking a break. That is one of the reasons I love Kirby Triple Deluxe, for me Kirby games _almost_ ALWAYS calm me down. Maybe play a different game for a while as a break from New Leaf!



I did take a break today to kickstart my new chao garden

But even then, i want it over with

No one is selling hopper. Im getting desperate.

At least i dont have school monday, so i have plentys time


----------



## BluebellLight (May 3, 2014)

im just glad I never have to reset in bluebell again ever

- - - Post Merge - - -

got frustrated resetting for Rudy and now I'm playing in Bluebell.
omfg
Francine just said that she was the smartest rabbit in town
Poor Bunnie ;-;
she just sent bunnie a present tho lmao


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

Plot resetting Rudy until shops open lol


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

Stillll at it


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

Should I start plot resetting?  How long does it generally take if I want houses in a row?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

It depends on how many public works projects etc that you have blocking undesirable places! It's worth it though! Probably like a few hrs per villagee


----------



## feavre (May 4, 2014)

I have pretty much no PWP...
And also I understand the trick, but idk when plots are expected to show up.  One day after one moves out?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

If you invited one from another town, it will be the next day. For natural move ins, it should be 1-7 days after the villager leaves.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 4, 2014)

I've been campsite resetting for about 3 days (IRL) now, trying to get _any_ of my dreamies.
I've gotten (1) Marshal and a whole lot of abominations. I'd say I've already come out on top.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

Merengue! Please place your home next to Stitches! He needs a sna....I mean friend!


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2014)

Please excuse Jamie, she's getting old 

*unlocks*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

lol it's fine


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

MERENGUE! LIVE! NEXT! TO! STITCHES!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

you should take a break and play in mercury


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> you should take a break and play in mercury



I have tried a bit earlier today to get Mira near Hans.

I will be trying a few more times then go back to Neo Mercury for an hour, and then another 2 levels of Kirby Triple Deluxe, then back to Anur Transyl.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

Ooh I hate when I have to reset in both towns
This is why I want a third game


----------



## doctor creeper (May 4, 2014)

I'm resetting for a peppy and Dotty's set down a plot three times. Go awayy.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I love Dotty :O she's on my list for my third town that I just ordered
I'm getting carried away with getting more and more copies


----------



## doctor creeper (May 4, 2014)

Three copies, geeeze. I want that many. Is it going to be themed or just a whatever kind of town?

Mira's in my campsite and I kind of want her but I'm tired of bunnies. :I


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 4, 2014)

doctor creeper said:


> Three copies, geeeze. I want that many. Is it going to be themed or just a whatever kind of town?
> 
> Mira's in my campsite and I kind of want her but I'm tired of bunnies. :I



Mira is AMAZING!!!


----------



## doctor creeper (May 4, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Mira is AMAZING!!!



I was about ten seconds away from grabbing her, but I didn't want to do all the side character business, get her in my town and then TT to another day to keep peppy resetting so I just reset. But then I found out she's an uchi and I love uchis and I'm kicking myself for resetting.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

I can't believe I just ordered a third copy
im sick of plot resetting but I have so many dreamies ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

^I even updated my sig with a cute lil dreamie list (is my sig too big now?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

FINALLY
got him in line with Purrl
I'm gonna put a bench in between b/c theres a lot of space
finally
omf
now I can unlock able sisters for my mules and get Sydney/Charlise/Vladimir out


----------



## doctor creeper (May 4, 2014)

Bianca set a plot down and Octavian is in my camp and I don't want Bianca at all and I want to reset, but... Octavian.
I'm done with my game I'm putting it in the trash.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 4, 2014)

About to campsite reset for our savior Bob


----------



## lazuli (May 5, 2014)

*i usually get gross vvillagers but i found sprinkle haha
i asked her to movve in. now i get to spend 63489624720 hours plot resettin for her*


----------



## Hyasynth (May 5, 2014)

Chrissy gave me a scare when I TT'd back and forth repeatedly and her plot hadn't appeared yet, but I finally got the plot to show up. Now I just need to make her plop her house where Nana used to be, where the pink roses and peaches are.

Looking forward to the obscene amount of time I will waste making Francine move next to Chrissy when I get her.


----------



## Campy (May 5, 2014)

I got Chrissy from the campsite today, so I'm going to be plot resetting for her wednesday evening! I won't have huge amounts of time, so hopefully she doesn't take too long..


----------



## Xanarcah (May 5, 2014)

FINALLY finished plot resetting to get Marshal to show up in my new town!

It took 37 resets to find him. I think a bit over 2 hours? Not bad, all things considered, but it took 7 resets longer than the last time I did this. >.>;

Here are all the villagers I went through~



Spoiler: Huge list of villagers



Lucha
Henry
Beardo
Hans
Klaus
Lucha
Phil
Rodney
Kyle
Pietro


Curlos
Pietro
Lionel
Curlos
Chops
Pietro
Julian
Eugene
Ed
Lucha


Olaf
O'hare
Kidd
Eugene
Tex
Phil
Phil
Ed
Pietro
Olaf

Kyle
Rodney
Eugene
Lucha
Keaton

Phil
Marshal!



Now to decide if I reeeaaallly want to plot reset for my town's 9th villager. It'll be a mix of all the personalities, probably, so looking for someone specific is completely absurd.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 5, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> FINALLY finished plot resetting to get Marshal to show up in my new town!
> 
> It took 37 resets to find him. I think a bit over 2 hours? Not bad, all things considered, but it took 7 resets longer than the last time I did this. >.>;
> 
> ...



pssssst. Go Hopper, Hans, or Mira!

JK. Go with whoever you want!


----------



## Xanarcah (May 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> pssssst. Go Hopper, Hans, or Mira!
> 
> JK. Go with whoever you want!



xD Mira is so awesome that I already have her. 

Accidentally lost her due to not playing while I was working on a costuming deadline last month, though, so now I'm cycling back for her. .-.


Incidentally, this is why I restarted my third town and am doing plot resets. So I have awesome villagers to do the 16 cycle with so they stay on my Main Street~


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

Resetting for Bob<3 Lolly or Tom in Kitten!
CAMPERS SO FAR
Pippy
Scoot
Teddy
Annalisa

- - - Post Merge - - -

omfg screw tom I just got Moe in my campsite


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 5, 2014)

Resetting on the day after the campsite is built.

So far I have had a lot of FANTASTIC campers in a row!
Elvis
Al
Hippeux
Filbert


----------



## doctor creeper (May 5, 2014)

Still peppy resetting. The only one I've sort of liked was Sprinkle but she isn't a cat so I don't want her.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

guys im about to start campsite resetting for the first time ever because im really impatient and want cherry NAO

im scared
i dont know how to do this,,
sobbing


----------



## nammie (May 5, 2014)

resetting for mira's spot didn't take as long as I thought it would thank god
unfortunately I forgot I left perfect oranges in front of where the house was built, so those were destroyed, but that's alright I guess.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> guys im about to start campsite resetting for the first time ever because im really impatient and want cherry NAO
> 
> im scared
> i dont know how to do this,,
> sobbing


i thought i was gonna cry and never get bob but i got a lot of campers in a row and got moe, another dreamie and im plot rESETTING NOW GRRR
i hATE PLOT RESETTING
and im gonna have to do it again
and again
and again


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> i thought i was gonna cry and never get bob but i got a lot of campers in a row and got moe, another dreamie and im plot rESETTING NOW GRRR
> i hATE PLOT RESETTING
> and im gonna have to do it again
> and again
> and again



HNNNG BUT IM SCARED i know some days have a better ratio and so what if i do it on a bad day pbbbt i havent even opened my game yet omfg im terrible


----------



## Celes (May 5, 2014)

Nuuuu, I got lazy and I decided against to put Cube right next to Coco. Too much work, so I decided to let him plot a ways from the beach slope. I'll probably regret it later Dx.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 5, 2014)

After 5-6 days, I gAve up on plotting ruby. Just gonna move her to another town eventually after I get most of my paths laid and pwp's started. I decided to eventually replace her with dotty


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

i got one camper, maelle, so far (lmfao WAAAAAATERING CAN)
im already defeated
im tired
i cant do this how do you guys do it


----------



## doctor creeper (May 5, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i got one camper, maelle, so far (lmfao WAAAAAATERING CAN)
> im already defeated
> im tired
> i cant do this how do you guys do it



I put on a good show on Netflix and resign myself to resetting for 3 hours.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2014)

tHNIS GAME IS TROLLING THE **** OUT OF ME
IM RESETTING FOR CHERRY
IT GIVES ME _CHERRI_
-THROWS DS INTO A PIT OF LAVA-


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> tHNIS GAME IS TROLLING THE **** OUT OF ME
> IM RESETTING FOR CHERRY
> IT GIVES ME _CHERRI_
> -THROWS DS INTO A PIT OF LAVA-



That made my night. (At your expense, oops.)

I've been meaning to start playing some Animal Crossing again, but the possibility of losing one of my better villagers kinda puts me off.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That made my night. (At your expense, oops.)
> 
> I've been meaning to start playing some Animal Crossing again, but the possibility of losing one of my better villagers kinda puts me off.



haahaha im so glad my agony brought you pleasure (im not even being sarcastic omg)
i was honestly surprised and i sat there like _??????? _for like two minutes before getting angry omfg
also thats why you stop right after you stop someone from moving out :C you could always go back to the date you stopped too if you remember it!


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2014)

That's usually how I _plan_ to do it, but when I stop playing Animal Crossing it's usually abrupt and not very well thought out, lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That's usually how I _plan_ to do it, but when I stop playing Animal Crossing it's usually abrupt and not very well thought out, lol.



ooh i see u,u i really hope you dont lose anyone good then ): i make sure i keep playing until someone pings even though it takes like a week now, i really just couldnt bear to lose anyone ><;; (she says, with all 49 of her villagers jfc)


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> ooh i see u,u i really hope you dont lose anyone good then ): i make sure i keep playing until someone pings even though it takes like a week now, i really just couldnt bear to lose anyone ><;; (she says, with all 49 of her villagers jfc)



I lost dear old Walker the last time :'( Claudia ended up replacing him, but not without murdering half of my plants because I didn't get on in time to reset.

I also lost Molly too, but it wasn't as bad since I kinda wanted Daisy as my one normal villager.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That made my night. (At your expense, oops.)
> 
> I've been meaning to start playing some Animal Crossing again, but the possibility of losing one of my better villagers kinda puts me off.



What he said ^ lol! Wow, that sounds like my kinda luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, Shiro, 5 actual towns. I'm way impressed. I have 4. 2 mains (main one is almost done, once I get a couple more pwp sug and finish cycling to get bamalicious back), and 2 cycle, though one of them is on hiatus while I hold villagers for friends.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

DaCoSim said:


> What he said ^ lol! Wow, that sounds like my kinda luck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow, Shiro, 5 actual towns. I'm way impressed. I have 4. 2 mains (main one is almost done, once I get a couple more pwp sug and finish cycling to get bamalicious back), and 2 cycle, though one of them is on hiatus while I hold villagers for friends.



im not impressed at all because i get my dreamies and then quit to work on the next one im trash omfg
obviously ill pick them up, but in cycles because i have a hard time concentrating and get overwhelmed @_@ and none of htem are even close to complete other than dreamie wise smh =/ 
(i stopped resetting for cherry bc i got distracted oopsssss)

and sorry to hear that, thunder!! )): maybe itll be a lame villager this time omg

edit: i am impressed with you though haha, you actually work on all of your towns at once qqq why cant i have the concentration


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2014)

Funnily enough, if I had waited to check my town, Butch would've moved. Dodged a bullet there.

I could see myself managing two towns, but anymore than that seems kinda nuts, heh.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

Next batch of campers:
Kyle !
Rod
Rudy
*Hopper* !
Gwen !
Pee Wee !


(! = GOOD camper)


----------



## Hyasynth (May 6, 2014)

Oh god, getting Chrissy in the general area I wanted her was a nightmare.
She kept putting up her plot directly in front of my mayor's house. Many times in a row. Like she absolutely wouldn't settle for anything less than blocking my view.

When she finally ended up in the pink part of town, she was a little too high up but I wasn't going to fight it. At least she didn't destroy any hybrids.

Now I'm going to start campsite resetting for Francine. Oh, _joy._


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Was just trying to cycle someone out and the worst thing ever happened to me. I got Diana in the tent... My town is full so I can't take her in  No Doy!

Now I got Ankha and still no space


----------



## witchbaby (May 6, 2014)

spent the last hour resetting to put wendy where i want her (between cherry & stitches) and she's being so stubborn. she really wants to move in next to deirdre, all the way on the other side of town.
gonna take a break and then tackle this later.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 6, 2014)

I've been peppy resetting for like 4 days straight now, and Merry set down a plot. She's a peppy cat, so that's almost like having Rosie or Felicity.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

Got Merengue from Plot resetting! Already love her! Going to Plot reset for Tucker or Stitches! (Honestly I like Tucker more, because he's a mammoth, and he and I share Birthdays!)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> Oh god, getting Chrissy in the general area I wanted her was a nightmare.
> She kept putting up her plot directly in front of my mayor's house. Many times in a row. Like she absolutely wouldn't settle for anything less than blocking my view.
> 
> When she finally ended up in the pink part of town, she was a little too high up but I wasn't going to fight it. At least she didn't destroy any hybrids.
> ...


But Francine is perf <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



doctor creeper said:


> I've been peppy resetting for like 4 days straight now, and Merry set down a plot. She's a peppy cat, so that's almost like having Rosie or Felicity.



My first peppy reset I got Merry in a perf spot I luv her so much


----------



## Leopardfire (May 6, 2014)

I'm going to start campsite resetting for Eunice or Purrl! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

MY first camper is Francine and I love her but I'm planning on getting her in my bunny town IDK what do D:

I reset. We'll be reunited again someday soon. ;n;


----------



## Leopardfire (May 6, 2014)

I just got Tiffany. Don't come to me now, my bunnies.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

I hope I find Bob and Lolly soon.
Vladimir and Charlise are testing my patience
mOVE AWAY


----------



## Xanarcah (May 6, 2014)

So a few days ago, I read on the forums that the day after the campsite is built, there will be a single day where there is a 100% chance of getting a camper. So I just built my campsite in my new town and was all ready to sit down and do a ton of resets to look for someone awesome. 

First reset?

ZUCKER. 


Welp, looks like I'm done already~


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

AHHH that's awesome! :3 I had him as a random move in  a while back but I lost him in a TT accident.


----------



## Xanarcah (May 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> AHHH that's awesome! :3 I had him as a random move in  a while back but I lost him in a TT accident.



I love Zucker. <3 I have him in my main town too. Along with the other two octopodes. It was a big surprise to see him just hanging out in the back of the tent!


I think this new town likes me. First reset I do to get my 6th villager? Merengue. First reset with my new campsite? Zucker.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

Plot resetting for Bob/Lolly
of COURSE LOLLY SHOWS UP WHEN I WAS CYCLING

- - - Post Merge - - -

*CAMPSITE resetting
im not that far yet


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

Walt has left St. Canard. Hope to be able to plot reset for a lazy Stitches or Tucker (Tucker is BEST LAZY! He is a mother^$%in' mammoth, and is also my b-day buddy! So lucky I got such a great villager to share my Birthday with.). If it's a normal I'll go for Nana, Jock will be Biff, Cranky is Octavian. (Hope it's one of these)

After that will be plot resetting in Neo Mercury for Ken!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 6, 2014)

Grrr... Rocket is killing me. Am holding her for a friend in my main town (she makes 10/16 to get bam back) and I can't get her the heck out!!!! I've gotten pings from every villager at least 2-4 times except her. If I could strangle her, I think I would.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 6, 2014)

I TT'd and got Merry all settled in and _wow_, she's really cute. I think I like her more than Rosie, actually. If I get Felicity I want to try plot resetting so she'll be close to Merry and they can be peppy cat sisters or something.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 6, 2014)

doctor creeper said:


> I TT'd and got Merry all settled in and _wow_, she's really cute. I think I like her more than Rosie, actually. If I get Felicity I want to try plot resetting so she'll be close to Merry and they can be peppy cat sisters or something.


Felicity and Merry are right next to eachother in my town :3 well they have the campsite in between them but close enough


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 6, 2014)

Forgot to reset and got Mallery! 

Well, hope she leaves soon.

Anyway, time to reset for Ken in Neo Mercury!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Plot resetting for our Lord Bob and resetting my new 3rd copy for a town :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

while resetting I found merengue
trade the devil for our queen lolly

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm stupid rock.
at least I can plot reset Our Lord tomorrow.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

lORD bob plot in the right place pls


----------



## Panduhh (May 7, 2014)

Maybe I just did it wrong, but how dod you guys plot set without them moving in. I moved out and perhaps I accidentally changed the date but when i made a new character and then reset when I re-loaded up my game on another new character julian was already placed and his house was built. I don't remember changing the clock ahead though..


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

Did you save on the new character?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 7, 2014)

About to camp reset in Neo Mercury for Julian!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

still plot resetting our lord bob in kitten
then I have to TT Vladimir our
then I just need lolly
thEN ILL HAVE ALL MY KITTY BBYZ


----------



## charyse (May 7, 2014)

I just got merengue in my campsite resetting for lolly it took me atleast 20 mins to close my game and move on ;-; she is so cute but I love lolly sigh


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

we r in the same boat looking for lolly ;-;


----------



## charyse (May 7, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> we r in the same boat looking for lolly ;-;



she's impossible I just got Julian I almost took him just to trade for her but I hate him I cannot do it


----------



## trenchdragon (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys, just a question;

Is it possible to plot reset to gain an old villager back after the 16 villager cycle? I've tried numerous times before and my old villagers' plots never showed up during the process. I want to try it for Rudy but I don't want to waste my time. Is it rarer for a villager's plot to show up if you've already had them, even after the 16 cycle?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 7, 2014)

charyse said:


> she's impossible I just got Julian I almost took him just to trade for her but I hate him I cannot do it



You are so lucky!!!! I am resetting for Julian right now!


----------



## charyse (May 7, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> You are so lucky!!!! I am resetting for Julian right now!



I have a lot of luck with campsite I've gotten so many good campers that I don't like but good luck getting him! it's possible


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

I got bluebear as a starter in my 3rd town
and merengue
im trying to use her as trade fodder but NO ONE WILL TRADE LOLLY FOR HER ;-;


----------



## mogyay (May 7, 2014)

i am confused so i will ask this question here: can i like only plot reset/villager reset/campsite reset for 24 hours? like say i change my game time to 5:58 with my mayor and then switch out to my new villager after 6am, there's like no way i can go change time again, can i? i mean it's not like i can load up my mayor so i'm basically stuck?


----------



## Xanarcah (May 7, 2014)

mogyay said:


> i am confused so i will ask this question here: can i like only plot reset/villager reset/campsite reset for 24 hours? like say i change my game time to 5:58 with my mayor and then switch out to my new villager after 6am, there's like no way i can go change time again, can i? i mean it's not like i can load up my mayor so i'm basically stuck?



You can continue to reset for days, actually. I spent like 4 days trying to get Wendy into a specific place. As long as you don't log in as your mayor/other characters, the plot will keep showing up for the new character. 

You can also use the 3DS clock to go back a day/several days to the day you invited the villager to move in. It will be like no time has passed.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 7, 2014)

ugh
bob
please
plot
correctly
why can't he be like moe and after I took a break POOF right spot


----------



## mogyay (May 7, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> You can continue to reset for days, actually. I spent like 4 days trying to get Wendy into a specific place. As long as you don't log in as your mayor/other characters, the plot will keep showing up for the new character.
> 
> You can also use the 3DS clock to go back a day/several days to the day you invited the villager to move in. It will be like no time has passed.



wow ok thanks! this might be a dumb question but does it matter if my acnl date and 3ds date don't match up? because i'm currently a few days behind 

thank you!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 7, 2014)

Now to Plot Reset to put Julian's home in a good spot!


----------



## Xanarcah (May 8, 2014)

mogyay said:


> wow ok thanks! this might be a dumb question but does it matter if my acnl date and 3ds date don't match up? because i'm currently a few days behind
> 
> thank you!



It doesn't matter that much. Just remember that the two dates are tied together. So if you move the 3DS date forward 4 days and 2 hours, the time ingame will also be moved forward 4 days and 2 hours.


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> It doesn't matter that much. Just remember that the two dates are tied together. So if you move the 3DS date forward 4 days and 2 hours, the time ingame will also be moved forward 4 days and 2 hours.



ok, thank you so much! this helps so much! i've had to just accept a few bad spots for my villagers houses cause i didn't have enough time


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 8, 2014)

I just did the reset trick today and Got Eugene, my favorite villager!  The best part is that he lives next to my house. The bad part is that i'm afraid I can't build a bridge next to it because he also built his house next to the river.


----------



## Born2BWild (May 8, 2014)

Had Coco yesterday.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

I can't believe I lost Hans in Neo Mercury......Well, I found some one to hold him so I can transfer him to Tartarus. Hope it's soon.

Well, I'll camp reset for Shari or Nana/Merengue.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I can't believe I lost Hans in Neo Mercury......Well, I found some one to hold him so I can transfer him to Tartarus. Hope it's soon.
> 
> Well, I'll camp reset for Shari or Nana/Merengue.



that sucks that you lost him ;-; I need Vladimir to GOOO so I can camp reset for Lolly.
Also I'm trading Merengue for Sprinkle, and someones holding Filbert for me <3


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

I got a new game so I'm about to start plot resetting T_T I probably will give up.  Those towns where the houses are in a grid...that probably takes weeks


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> I got a new game so I'm about to start plot resetting T_T I probably will give up.  Those towns where the houses are in a grid...that probably takes weeks



Took me only a few hours to get myself 4 good move ins to Tartarus. (Mira, Stitches, Ken, and Amelia) Now that I have had Bud move out (I decided to not go for his pic), I am now resetting for a good plot. Since it could be ANY villager, I am not going to care where it's placed, as long as the villager is good.


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

Were they placed in a row or somethign?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> Were they placed in a row or somethign?



No. As soon as I found a good one from resetting, I took them!


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

Mm well I want all my villagers in a line  I think I'll have to buy waaay too many PWP's for that to work.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> Mm well I want all my villagers in a line  I think I'll have to buy waaay too many PWP's for that to work.



I have literally no PWP except the campsite and somehow got them in lines lmao


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2014)

Rooney needs to get his cute little butt into an acceptable spot before I rip my hair out. D:


----------



## Sumia (May 8, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> Rooney needs to get his cute little butt into an acceptable spot before I rip my hair out. D:



All I did today was resetting for Merengue's house...it's 1AM + now and I still don't get it right *I just want so much her house being aligned and next to Diana's house orz*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

Ooh I got Henry villager resetting in Honeydew <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's in an acceptable spot hehe


----------



## Sepherana (May 8, 2014)

It's never really taken me a while to get someone into a spot that I want them. The most was Muffy, and it took like an hour. She moved into some pretty awful spots though in the process.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

Currently Plot resetting in Tartarus for Biff, Nana, Merengue, or Tammi


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I have literally no PWP except the campsite and somehow got them in lines lmao



Wow is it worth the time?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

feavre said:


> Wow is it worth the time?



it really is.  I already had Ankha in alignment with my house and really only Rosie caused me the most trouble.
Bob was pretty tough too.
Just pace yourself and it'll be fine


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

While resetting I came across this NIGHTMARISH plot:
"This spot is reserved for *Marshal*'s new home.
Nook Homes"

Also came across this AWESOME plot:
"This spot is reserved for *Hippeux*'s new home.
Nook Homes"


----------



## BluebellLight (May 8, 2014)

plot resetting sprinkle <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

Plots I came across before finding one:
Rodney
Pashmina
Katt
Beardo
O'Hare
Carmen


Found something REALLY good.....
"This spot is reserved for *SHARI*'s new home.
 Nook Homes"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will have to switch around my planned line up some. Shari will be living in Tartarus instead.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 8, 2014)

Just built the campsite, and am about to do the rest on the day after it's finished trick to guarantee myself a caper. Going for Octavian, Merengue, or Biff.


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2014)

I just built my campsite too, and now I'm going to do the reset thing to hopefully get Julian because I'll never be able to afford him or get him from a cycling thread since he's always auctioned.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 10, 2014)

I spent about 4 hours today plot resetting for Marshal and ended up getting frustrated and quitting.
But I ended up settling on Kidd and he's pretty cute.


----------



## Xanarcah (May 10, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I spent about 4 hours today plot resetting for Marshal and ended up getting frustrated and quitting.
> But I ended up settling on Kidd and he's pretty cute.



Hilariously, I did basically the exact same thing a few weeks ago. 

Cornered the Smug plot. Reset for hours. No Marshal. Reset more over the next couple days. Still no Marshal. Settled for Kidd, because his vest is pretty sweet. 

So I feel your pain. .-.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 10, 2014)

I've wanted Kidd for a while now, so I'm excited to have him.
I still have one more random move in to reset for, I hope it's somebody good!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I spent about 4 hours today plot resetting for Marshal and ended up getting frustrated and quitting.
> But I ended up settling on Kidd and he's pretty cute.



I have plot resetting, and turned Marshal down at least 10 times within the span of an hour.....I REALLY don't want him.......


----------



## charyse (May 10, 2014)

I just got marshal smug plot resetting first on accident then again and he's in a even worse spot right in front of my retail :< but I don't want to keep trying to get him again I'm conflicted


----------



## Gingersnap (May 10, 2014)

charyse said:


> I just got marshal smug plot resetting first on accident then again and he's in a even worse spot right in front of my retail :< but I don't want to keep trying to get him again I'm conflicted



Whenever I'm conflicted with a plot I just go over it, I'd rather be happy with a plot than upset.


----------



## lilabounce (May 10, 2014)

I'm trying out my first plot reset for Kyle :3 I know exactly where I want him, so I hope it doesn't take too long! ^^
EDIT: aaand I've already mucked up D: I did the dates entirely wrong, and I got him in a pretty bad place in front of the campsite. Oh well, I'm sure I can work around the terrible placement. ^^


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

I have been resetting for a 9th villager (which is random from among every personality),for hours and have constantly been getting bad ones like Marshal, Bob, Jambette, Harry (the only bad hippo villager), every single mouse and deer, Violet (Only bad gorilla), Elise (Only bad Monkey). All of them were there at least 15x each...

I decided to do one more reset before taking a break....and I came across the plot this:

"This spot reserved for
*Stitches*'s new home.
Nook Homes"​
I am aware of the error but it is due to it being the generic template, and the last letter of the villager's name will not cause it to change.

Anyway. I'm moving him in...


----------



## Hyasynth (May 10, 2014)

The game can't decide whether to move in a Lazy or a Snooty into my town, but I've been resetting just to see what I can get.
Here's my cycle so far:

Anchovy
Derwin
Hugh
Timbra
Amelia (!)
Diana (!!!!!)

Not sure whether or not to keep Diana. I mean, she's nice, but I never liked her all that much and I'd rather have Olivia as my snooty (even though my town already has 2 cats and does not need a third). Then again, I might be able to sell Diana for a nice chunk of bells later. Ugh, I'm torn.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 10, 2014)

Oh my god, the game just threw Diana at me a second time, after I had already rejected her once. Now I feel bad.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

dianas okay I guess
not my fav


----------



## Hyasynth (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, I get why Diana is popular but I just can't get into her. 
Not only that, but her house placements are so bad. Right next to the cafe, then in a spot that's almost next-door to Phoebe but further back and closer to my house. I wouldn't be able to forgive myself if I let anyone move into such an awkward spot.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I hate when villagers are almost in line but are back or forward one vertical space


----------



## Hyasynth (May 10, 2014)

Biggest pet peeve: almost every villager so far insists on placing their plot directly in front of my mayor's house. Literally right in front. Every time. It's driving me nuts. Latest offender is Lobo.

_...wait a minute_

So now the game's throwing Cranky villagers at me, too.
This is going to be a long day.


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 10, 2014)

I was campsite resetting yesterday and got Marina to move in! She will be a temporary villager but I'm enjoying her cuteness! <3


----------



## Hyasynth (May 10, 2014)

The game finally heard my whining about house placements and gave me a nice one. 
Too bad it was just Zucker.

Throwing away Diana _and_ Zucker, right now there are probably a lot of people plotting my demise.


----------



## Valth001 (May 10, 2014)

Hyasynth said:


> The game finally heard my whining about house placements and gave me a nice one.
> Too bad it was just Zucker.
> 
> Throwing away Diana _and_ Zucker, right now there are probably a lot of people plotting my demise.



Hey, it can't be as bad as throwing away Erik, Ankha, Zucker, Fang, and Julian (1st instance) while campsite resetting.


----------



## Clover (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I hate when villagers are almost in line but are back or forward one vertical space


This. So true. D: I've been resetting Papi's plot for the last two days. It seems like it has a 1 in 7 chance to land close to where I want it to go, but just out of alignment and end up blocking something. I know it will bug me forever if I let it slide, so I'm doing my best to stay stubborn.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Clover said:


> This. So true. D: I've been resetting Papi's plot for the last two days. It seems like it has a 1 in 7 chance to land close to where I want it to go, but just out of alignment and end up blocking something. I know it will bug me forever if I let it slide, so I'm doing my best to stay stubborn.



^ It'll pay off in the long run!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 10, 2014)

Once I finish today's deeds, I'm going to TT ahead and plot reset for my last villager!
I just hope its going to end up being one of my hard to get dreamies.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2014)

A few hours ago I was resetting for a Jock because I don't have one yet and I was hoping for Cousteau. After like maybe 3 attempts I finally got him, and his placement isn't that bad. Hooray!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 10, 2014)

Gonna start campsite resetting for my last resident in Chrome!


----------



## davidxrawr (May 10, 2014)

What is the % chance of someone appearing in your campsite when you have 9 villagers?

I've had horrid luck ._.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

davidxrawr said:


> What is the % chance of someone appearing in your campsite when you have 9 villagers?
> 
> I've had horrid luck ._.



I think it's about 1 in 7, but some days don't spawn campers at all.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

I am gonna get Sprinkle from Mayor holo <3 and my new town has bruce so 2/10 dreamies down, plus merengue who I accidentally voided when trading with a person so now I can get them merengue<3
yes
I am so happy


----------



## davidxrawr (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I think it's about 1 in 7, but some days don't spawn campers at all.



wow that sucks. The first two times I got really lucky and got Ankha & Tucker first try. This time around I barely get someone in my campsite. (And the ones that did stop by I did not like at all ._.)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Updated the title to include Cycling!
Ugh Vladimir has told me "nvm im gonna stay" twice now
pls just make me stop resetting and agree to leave


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

About to plot reset in Tartarus


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Updated the title to include Cycling!
> Ugh Vladimir has told me "nvm im gonna stay" twice now
> pls just make me stop resetting and agree to leave


Just reset and TT to the moving date when he declines, he'll be in boxes. Works every time.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Gonna plot reset for Sprinkle in Wisteria <3
Who should my smug/uchi be?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Just reset and TT to the moving date when he declines, he'll be in boxes. Works every time.


Yup that's what I did
I had trouble getting him agree to leave. He's voided now.  I'm gonna plot reset sprinkle/camp reset for lolly <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Gonna plot reset for Sprinkle in Wisteria <3
> Who should my smug/uchi be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


There you go.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Plot resetting Lolly :3


----------



## Sanaki (May 10, 2014)

lol Sprinkle TRIED to stay the first time she pinged, but I just reset the game so she would ping again and then leave. :3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

Plot resetting for Octavian.


----------



## effluo (May 10, 2014)

Day three of plot resetting for Merengue... *sob*


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

lolly please move next to lord bob
make my OTP line become true
I need Lolly x Bob and Rosie x Moe to be in a line


----------



## NSFW (May 10, 2014)

im new at cycling lmao 
i lost my bb merengue so when she comes into my plaza do i cycle 16 or when shes not in my plaza i have to cycle 16?
i dont know lmao. confusing.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

she shouldn't show up in the plaza anymore once you've cycled 16


----------



## NSFW (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> she shouldn't show up in the plaza anymore once you've cycled 16



aah gotcha! i kinda dont get it still but how many villagers you have to cycle for merengue to show up and not show up? (atm shes not in the plaza but i only cycled 5/16)


----------



## Leopardfire (May 10, 2014)

I've finished campsite resetting!

My final list:

Klaus
Cesar
Tiffany <3
Rolf
Sparro
Whitney
Pate
O’Hare <3
Antonio
Bunnie <3
Simon
Rodney
Static
Poncho
*Tia*

I'm so excited, I love Tia. <3 If it doesn't work out between us, I might consider letting go of Frita, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 10, 2014)

Are some days better for campsite resetting? I was doing bad before but now the last 11 times my campsite has been empty.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

yes some days are better than others


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

Found a plot PERFECTLY aligned with on of my permanent residents, Biff. The plot belonged to Frita! I was really considering taking her, but ended up choosing not to. Still going for Octavian! (Unless I come across another REALLY good Cranky aside from Hopper)


----------



## doctor creeper (May 10, 2014)

I'm camp resetting and Fauna's in my camp and I half want her and I half don't, because I really want Mitzi and I don't want three normals, but every single time I've tried to get Mitzi, it always falls through and Fauna's so cute.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 10, 2014)

doctor creeper said:


> I'm camp resetting and Fauna's in my camp and I half want her and I half don't, because I really want Mitzi and I don't want three normals, but every single time I've tried to get Mitzi, it always falls through and Fauna's so cute.



Came across Mitzi a few time while Plot Resetting for Octavian.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 10, 2014)

I'm gonna do it. She's cute and I can always sell her for money or trade her.

edit she's moving in yay


----------



## Sanaki (May 10, 2014)

Julian is being so stubborn!  Oh my goodnesssss.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Octavian, please place your plot! Or Elvis, your cool to! Please!


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 11, 2014)

Going to start plot resetting for Frita and she's going to be a permanent villager but I don't know where to put her house D: let the horror begin !


----------



## BluebellLight (May 11, 2014)

Queen Lolly please align your plot with Lord Bob
No I don't want you moving in front of kiki


----------



## Rokushi (May 11, 2014)

Been campsite resetting for a week (about one or two hours per day) for my two last dreamies with no luck... I came across lots of popular villagers, maybe I should've just taken them to trade/sell them. ;w;


----------



## Clover (May 11, 2014)

Please stop being difficult, Papi. You know you want to live in the same yard as Roscoe... to the southeast of his house, not right in front of it...


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 11, 2014)

I tried to plot reset for Kabuki, but the plots stopped appearing. I decided to wing it and deal with what villager I got.
...I got Wart Jr. His plot is right in the middle of a path I have, too. :/


----------



## doctor creeper (May 11, 2014)

Yay now I'm resetting for Fauna's plot.
I really need to move Pekoe out though, she's really boring.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 11, 2014)

whoops I forgot to plot reset for Doc
uuugh he's 2 spots off where he should be and it's ruining my row of villagers. aaaaaaaaaaaaaah what do I dooo


----------



## witchbaby (May 11, 2014)

I'M SO EXCITED
I'M SO EXCITED
I'M SO EXCITED AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT
I'M ABOUT TO LOSE CONTROL AND I THINK I LIKE IT




... been trying to get her out for ages AND hopefully a normal villager moves in next and not a jock


----------



## BluebellLight (May 11, 2014)

lolly is going nowhere near where i need her and when she does shes one spot off


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 11, 2014)

witchbaby said:


> I'M SO EXCITED
> I'M SO EXCITED
> I'M SO EXCITED AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT
> I'M ABOUT TO LOSE CONTROL AND I THINK I LIKE IT
> ...



That's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2014)

*im plot resetting and i find moe in my campitse?? i wwanna take him in but someone is supposed to movve in today and i dont see the plot anywwhere*


----------



## Dogoat (May 11, 2014)

;A; I have been plot resetting Erik all day, and he was close to Graham ONE time but was one space off.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 11, 2014)

I reset for 1 hour and got no campers, is this even possible?
Maybe tomorrow will bring better luck.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Going to do resetting for Octavian or Shari for another 5 hours. If I don't get either I'll just load up and go ahead and pick up Tucker.


----------



## Sanaki (May 11, 2014)

Plot resetting for Bambeeee . ._.


----------



## Clover (May 11, 2014)

I feel your pain, guys.  This is the 4th day since adoption and 220+ resets later Papi's plot is finally centered on where I want it... It's 1 cell north of the spot but not really blocking anything. I'm going to sit on this one for a while and then decide whether I want to just go with it.

Anyone feeling burned out from the reset fatigue?


----------



## horan (May 11, 2014)

I'm on the tenth reset trying to cranky reset for Wart Jr in my sister's town. THIS IS SUCH A HASSLE


----------



## doctor creeper (May 11, 2014)

I'm crying tears of joy because Roald's leaving and Fauna just moved in and I can't wait to camper reset again so I can invite someone new in and try to move Fauna out.
-pets Fauna- You're gonna make me riich.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 11, 2014)

Ohhh boy, Goldie is moving in tomorrow.
Plot resetting her into the one spot where I want her to go is going to be so fun.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 11, 2014)

cmonn lollyyyyy
i wanna sleeep


----------



## jiheishou (May 11, 2014)

I'm trying to cycle out my last two starters to have room for my dreamies so I could work on paths, PWPs, etc. Unfortunately, my dreamies (Whitney, Fang, Aurora ; -  have all asked to leave, but Rocket and Henry will probably be in Moonview forever.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Still plot resetting for Octavian or Shari!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 11, 2014)

You have some dedication Ami. I would have given up already, I have little to no patience.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> You have some dedication Ami. I would have given up already, I have little to no patience.



I have to stop within an hour because I have to pick up Tucker today!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 11, 2014)

Came across Rocket while Plot resetting. Since I need to pick up Tucker in about 15 minutes. I'm taking her since I doubt I will find another one I like before then. Plus Rocket is one of the ones I have always wanted to try out. Now I need to go get Tucker. 

 After that only 2 Dreamies to go!!!
 Hans is already being held for me, but before that I need to let Lobo or Clay leave (Clay only because I have him in my other town, and don't want to have the same villagers in both), then I can pick up Hans, who is being held for me after I accidently put him in boxes (my biggest regret in all of NL was accidently doing this to him. I MISS MY YETI BUDDY! Hope to get him into my other town of Tartarus soon) 

 After I get the other of the two (Clay or Lobo) out, I will then build the campsite, and do the reset trick on the 'guaranteed camper on the day after it is finished being built' day so I can make sure I will have a camper each time I reset and pick up the final dreamie Octavian!


----------



## doctor creeper (May 11, 2014)

I just bought Felicity I'm so excited I cant wait to plot reset for her she's so perfect.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Now to plot reset in Neo Mercury! Hope to get Tammi The Ring Tail Lemur (not the bear cub Tammy)


----------



## davidxrawr (May 12, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I reset for 1 hour and got no campers, is this even possible?
> Maybe tomorrow will bring better luck.



I've been there ._. I'm trying again for campers but I still barely get any :s In almost 3 hours of constant resetting I've gotten like 6 campers.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Wait. Since I have 8 villagers, if I come across a time while resetting that has a plot and a camper I want, can I take both?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

DARN IT! I messed up and loaded my save! I got Anabelle. Not TOO bad, but I wanted Tammi....


----------



## Gingersnap (May 12, 2014)

Once I buy some volumes of the Blue Exorcist manga I need, the plot resetting for Goldie will begin.
I started this morning and both spots were right in front of my house.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

still plot resetting lolly
i have filbert to reset when im bored with resetting her lol
at least i can play freely in bluebell


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Got my Clay from Tartarus out. Now to plot reset.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

ugh i just want lolly in the right spot so i can be dONE with resetting in two of my towns


----------



## Gingersnap (May 12, 2014)

Goldie please stop trying to move in front of town hall ;0;

- - - Post Merge - - -

AWWW MITZI IN IN MY CAMPSITE IT HURTS
IT HURTS SO BAD

Of course the one time I have villagers moving in, I always get a camper on every reset. _sIGH._


----------



## Leopardfire (May 12, 2014)

Gonna start plot resetting Tia. It seems like some of you have been resetting for days now, hopefully I'll be more lucky. ^^'


----------



## Hyasynth (May 12, 2014)

Since I just restarted the game, I have quite a bit of villager resetting to do these next few days. I no longer have dreamies, but I don't want to deal with eyesores so my only rules are no uglies and no recent villagers from my last town.

I finally settled on Muffy as move in #1. The downside, she's closer to my mayor's home than I'd like. 
Then again, it's _Muffy_. I'm not pushing my luck any farther, considering how often I kept getting Diva and Sylvia.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

bbbbut I love diva


----------



## leenaby (May 12, 2014)

I'm trying to do the campsite reset to get my dreamies, so far I got Sylvia, Beardo, and Coco (I'd take her in but I got two Normals already). Going to keep going since I really am determined to get one of them in my campsite.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 12, 2014)

Finally got Goldie into a good spot! I need to do a diagonal path for my town to work though.
I don't mind at all, since it would look cool anyway.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

omfg gotta go fast
gotta plot reset filbert and get zell


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Alright! Got my campsite built now to reset for Octavian, Pekoe, Shari, Peanut, Pinky, or Agent S

(Hoping for Octavian the most)


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

My campers while resetting are:

Kody
Marcel
Zucker
Fauna
Mint
Sydney
Deli
Ricky
Jambette (RESET INSTANTLY!)
Maple

Still going.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 12, 2014)

I figured a plot resetter could answer this question for me...
It's a strange one.

I went and adopted Kabuki today. So he will be plotting tomorrow.
Today I have a PWP close to where I actually want him to be tomorrow.
I have _heard_ that if I make a new character and demolish it today, it would still kinda be _ghosted_ in the spot so kabuki wouldn't be able to plot in that spot tomorrow.
I heard this because someone who was plot resetting destroyed a PWP the day before by the new character method right where they wanted the villager to go. The day the villager was to plot, it refused to go there and finally the settled for another spot so they went to put the new character in the same spot as yesterday ((to avoid lots of dirt spots)) and Nook gave the PWP needing to be destroyed dialoged again. Which is what made them say that it is ghosted to the spot for another day so the villager couldn't plot there...
It was a tumblr post. I wish I would have saved it when I saw it but it was months back. =/
Anyways... my question is basically has anyone heard of this before? or have had problems with this before?

If you guys don't know for sure, I'll just make a new thread asking. =3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Next batch of campers!

Ribbot
Daisy
Robin
Zucker
Marina
*Octavian* moving him in!!!!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 12, 2014)

Come on Octavian! I want your plot on the peninsula!


----------



## heirabbit (May 12, 2014)

I got Muffy again my my second town.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 13, 2014)

I didn't know adopted villagers move in the day after you adopt them, and I loaded up my mayor and Felicity's plot is right in front of town hall aughhh.
She's lucky she's super cute and I'm intending to keep her forever or I'd be upset.


----------



## JellofishXD (May 13, 2014)

ive been resseting for HOURS and guess what!!!! marshals plot is right next to peanuts woooooooo jks its where I wanted the flower clock to be the desicion i made to roll with whatever i get after the 50th plot was a wrong one


----------



## davidxrawr (May 13, 2014)

campsite resetting again and no villagers (out of the 4 so far) yet that I would even consider getting


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

Of course. When I was plot resetting for random plots, they constantly placed it one the peninsula. But now that I am trying to place Octavian's plot, he won't put it there!


----------



## Sharmista (May 13, 2014)

Urgh I was plot resetting today and it took me around three hours before it finally was on a good place.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 13, 2014)

Drago passed by the camp and I considered getting up but decided not too.
The past 2 days have been terrible for resetting and I feel like today I'm seeing the campsite with a camper actually in it!
So I'm actually gonna plan on wasting the day away (well at least a few more hours) and hope I get some villagers I want instead of settling. 

Currently lookin for:
Cubs: Stiches & Maple
Cats: Punchy (maybe Monique)
Deer: Fauna (maybe any other Deer)
Dogs: Lucky
Elephants: Tia
Frogs: Camofrog & Ribbot
Horses: Julian (maybe Savvanah)
Octopuses: All of them!
Ostriches: (maybe Flora)
Rabbits: Depends who (If I get one I may consider making an all rabbit town since I have Chrissy & Mira)

I would like to think I'm not tooo picky >_<
One thing that sucks is out of the 10 animals that I've encountered so far today, non of them have been the species I want ._.

EDIT: Ruby passed by but she was not a top 10 bunny 
EDIT 2: Tangy showed up (only worth mentioning since he seems to be popular lol)


----------



## lilabounce (May 13, 2014)

I've been trying to get Hamlet into boxes so that someone can hold him for me whilst I reset for over 2 hours now! I'm certain it's a 1 in 8 chance of it being him in boxes, but nooooooo! Has to be someone else! I swear, I've had a third of the Tier one villagers move in whilst trying to get him out! :/


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

OCTAVIAN!!!! PLACE YOUR PLOT ON THE PENINSULA!!!


----------



## davidxrawr (May 13, 2014)

Woot got Octavian at the campsite!  (after 5 hours or resetting!)


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

davidxrawr said:


> Woot got Octavian at the campsite!  (after 5 hours or resetting!)



I got him in about 10 - 15 tries. I AM HAVING TROUBLE GETTING HIS DARN PLOT WHERE I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

I came across a lot of great campers while trying to get Octavian into the spot I want him. Because of Rocket I was unable to take them. If it wasn't for that I would have just let him place it, and also pick up the camper. They were:

Kabuki (2x)
Pietro
Ken
Savannah
Skye
Bertha
Peanut
Pinky


----------



## Renkindle (May 13, 2014)

I'm plot resetting to try to get Apple, and Annabelle's plot has appeared three times so far. Still no sign of Apple D:


----------



## Renkindle (May 13, 2014)

I finally got Apple! :'D


----------



## BluebellLight (May 13, 2014)

day three/four/idontremember of plot resetting lolly


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

Why will Octavian not place his plot where I want him? When I was resetting for Stitches, there were CONSTANTLY villagers there, but he won't place it there.


----------



## bekka (May 13, 2014)

It's so annoying how Rosie won't move in xP
Seriously I be seen every peppy 2-5 times but not her lol


----------



## BluebellLight (May 13, 2014)

bekkawesty said:


> It's so annoying how Rosie won't move in xP
> Seriously I be seen every peppy 2-5 times but not her lol



that sucks ;-;
I am just starting to loathe plot resetting ;~;
lolly pls move in the right spot


----------



## bekka (May 13, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> that sucks ;-;
> I am just starting to loathe plot resetting ;~;
> lolly pls move in the right spot


It's so irritating. I've even reset my town to try to get her that way 
Also I have plot resetting too. Especially when the villager keeps moving into your paths or the same spot over and over again


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

THAT'S IT! I AM LOADING UP THE GAME AND LETTING THE DUDE PLACE IT WHERE HE WANTS!


----------



## bekka (May 13, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> THAT'S IT! I AM LOADING UP THE GAME AND LETTING THE DUDE PLACE IT WHERE HE WANTS!


Awe sorry! Maybe it'll be lovely and nice where he places his plot

FINALLY, ROSIE PLACED A PLOT! 
I think all this resetting made me hate her


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

OH, After all that resetting, all I needed to do was load up the game to get him into THE EXACT SPOT I WANTED HIM!?!?! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!

Well. So glad I got Octavian!

Wait...just realized, the last 3 campers I got when trying to find him were: Zucker, Marina, and Octavian....all 3 octopi in a row.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 13, 2014)

Wow...the very same day I get Octavian his house in....Rocket pings me. I will be letting her leave, but I honestly don't think she is NEARLY as bad as people say.


----------



## jiheishou (May 13, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Wow...the very same day I get Octavian his house in....Rocket pings me. I will be letting her leave, but I honestly don't think she is NEARLY as bad as people say.



Octavian replaced Rocket in my town! She's quite sweet and frankly not bad at all, especially compared to Cesar.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 14, 2014)

Plot and camp resetting in Neo Mercury...at the same time!

Since I have 8 villagers, and one of the resets have a plot and camper I want can I take both? (For example, if Savannah has her plot, and Ken is in the campsite, can I get both?)


----------



## Stalfos (May 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Plot and camp resetting in Neo Mercury...at the same time!
> 
> Since I have 8 villagers, and one of the resets have a plot and camper I want can I take both? (For example, if Savannah has her plot, and Ken is in the campsite, can I get both?)



I *think* that should work, but I'm not sure.

I'm resetting for campers. So far I've gotten:
#1 Cherry
#2 Henry
#8 Felicity
#9 Pietro (oh, the horror)
#13 Kitty
#22 Crackle/Spork (you gotta be kidding me)
#29 Lily (I know people like her, but... meh)

No luck so far.  I'm giving up on this for today.


----------



## Rokushi (May 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Plot and camp resetting in Neo Mercury...at the same time!
> 
> Since I have 8 villagers, and one of the resets have a plot and camper I want can I take both? (For example, if Savannah has her plot, and Ken is in the campsite, can I get both?)



Yes it's possible to take both, I actually did the same thing once.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 14, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Yes it's possible to take both, I actually did the same thing once.



I just did it.

Camp = Lucky!!!
Plot =.....Marshal  Just leave soon...please...


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! I just bought my second copy of the game and I'm currently trying to find a good map and a town that doesn't have peaches or oranges! It'll be my turnip, fruit, TTing, and villager cycling town until I give it to my boyfriend at the end of the summer. I'm pretty new to cycling, but I really want to help people get their dreamies! Does anyone have any tips for a new cycling beginner? ^^


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 14, 2014)

MadamSpringy said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my second copy of the game and I'm currently trying to find a good map and a town that doesn't have peaches or oranges! It'll be my turnip, fruit, TTing, and villager cycling town until I give it to my boyfriend at the end of the summer. I'm pretty new to cycling, but I really want to help people get their dreamies! Does anyone have any tips for a new cycling beginner? ^^



The day AFTER the campsite is finished (There is the day you pay for it, the day it's finished, then the day I'm talking about) You are guaranteed a camper. So you can reset til you find someone that somebody wants.


----------



## MadamSpringy (May 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> The day AFTER the campsite is finished (There is the day you pay for it, the day it's finished, then the day I'm talking about) You are guaranteed a camper. So you can reset til you find someone that somebody wants.



Oh awesome, thanks! I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2014)

I just got Hazel in my 2nd town and now i'm going to plot reset for her along with a new player i'm going to use. 
Here goes.

Oh my gosh! Skye just told me she was leaving, but I told her *NO!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

The first time I plot resetted for Hazel and she moved at a really good spot.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 14, 2014)

I was villager resetting for a smug this morning with no one particularly in mind, but I was half asleep on the train and accidentally started the game as my mayor.

And now I've got Marshal moving in uncomfortably close to Town Hall.


----------



## lilabounce (May 15, 2014)

I've been trying to get Hamlet into boxes for over 3 HOURS and I'm getting annoyed. I keep getting all these Teir 1 villagers that I have to void, for speeds sake. It has now crossed my sanity line. The latest move in? Marshal. Fudging Marshal. I really, really want to auction him (Think of the bells!), but I want to keep trying to get Hamlet into boxes! The struggle is real.


----------



## Dogoat (May 15, 2014)

Oh Lilabounce I know how you feel. I've been trying to get Lolly into boxes for the last two days so I can reset ;A;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 15, 2014)

Day 6 of plot resetting for Lolly
FML


----------



## Gingersnap (May 15, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Day 6 of plot resetting for Lolly
> FML



God you have some determination. It'll all be over soon.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 15, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> God you have some determination. It'll all be over soon.



I just want her in a line with my other kitties ;-;
at least she's my last dreamie in this town


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 15, 2014)

About to try and get Bertha in the right spot.


----------



## charyse (May 15, 2014)

I just got kid kat in my town and on the first reset he put his house right next to lolly's and I almost cried I already ship it ;-; <3


----------



## Murmur (May 15, 2014)

I'm plot resetting Julian now and I'm hoping I don't end up dying trying 2 plot reset ohhh goddd


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 15, 2014)

Plot resetting Rosie. My least favourite thing of villagers moving


----------



## Rokushi (May 16, 2014)

Villager resetting for a cranky or snooty in hopes I get one of my dreamies in a very specific spot. Chances are very low so I might end up giving up.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 16, 2014)

DAY SEVEN OF PLOT RESETTING LOLLY
sen d heLP


----------



## charyse (May 16, 2014)

I WAS TTING UGLIES OUT AND I CHECK MY TENT AND LOOK WHO IT IS I WAS FULL LAST TIME SHE CAME INTERNALLY SCREAMING


----------



## Rika092 (May 16, 2014)

charyse said:


> I WAS TTING UGLIES OUT AND I CHECK MY TENT AND LOOK WHO IT IS I WAS FULL LAST TIME SHE CAME INTERNALLY SCREAMING



Congrats


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 16, 2014)

charyse said:


> I just got kid kat in my town and on the first reset he put his house right next to lolly's and I almost cried I already ship it ;-; <3


Cool. I'm going to do the same when I get them two in my 2nd town. It was like about 5 hours of campsite plot resetting and at 10pm I got Hopper!  Just convinced him to move in and now he's living in my 2nd town!


----------



## charyse (May 17, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool. I'm going to do the same when I get them two in my 2nd town. It was like about 5 hours of campsite plot resetting and at 10pm I got Hopper!  Just convinced him to move in and now he's living in my 2nd town!



Ahhhh cool I enjoy hopper I've had him as a camper I love his design and macaroni penguins good luck getting the kitties


----------



## Candy83 (May 17, 2014)

I'm welcoming Fang into Progress. (His plot outline is still there. Before move-in date, I'm doing some landscaping.) I spent about 2 hours 30 minutes getting him in a [close to] ideal location. It's the longest time I've spent doing it on any individual villager. I think it's because, in Progress, all the villagers' houses are on the east side of town. The beach is located overlooking the south, southwest, and west. That particular area, the west, is going to be used for more standout Public Works Projects. (For example, I have The Roost Cafe and the Lighthouse over there.)

I really wish that the next "Animal Crossing," if it sticks with the Mayoral concept, will implement a feature for establishing zoning. It would be smart for a Mayor to determine areas for humans' and animals' houses. It would be cool. And we wouldn't have to waste however much of our time with the process of resettings.


----------



## Candy83 (May 17, 2014)

I'm welcoming Fang into Progress. (His plot outline is still there. Before move-in date, I'm doing some landscaping.) I spent about 2 hours 30 minutes getting him in a [close to] ideal location. It's the longest time I've spent doing it on any individual villager. I think it's because, in Progress, all the villagers' houses are on the east side of town. The beach is located overlooking the south, southwest, and west. That particular area, the west, is going to be used for more standout Public Works Projects. (For example, I have The Roost Cafe and the Lighthouse over there.)

I really wish that the next "Animal Crossing," if it sticks with the Mayoral concept, will implement a feature for establishing zoning. It would be smart for a Mayor to determine areas for humans' and animals' houses. It would be cool. And we wouldn't have to waste however much of our time with the process of resettings.


----------



## Pastelle Ghosty (May 17, 2014)

I just tried this for the first time today and I'm so glad, loaded up the game the first time to find Hazel had tried to plonk herself right beside my house. I don't think so buddy.
I'm only getting uchis, so now's a great time to reset for Muffy. =u=


----------



## BluebellLight (May 17, 2014)

yES last night I finally got Lolly in line with my other houses
Theres some space in between her and Bob's house but I have enough room to put an illuminated heart in between their houses so its all good <3


----------



## Xanarcah (May 17, 2014)

Time to play a fun game called "Tia, don't put your house there". 

She really likes the middle of my paths and on top of gardens, apparently. .-.


----------



## Geckozilla4 (May 17, 2014)

How does plot resetting work? Frobert has just put his plot in a ridiculous place!! I need him for my frog town so no option of just moving him out again later, how does this work?

Aso just out of interest how does campsite resetting work?

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind i see i've already logged in and saved where he is so fail there 

how does the campsite thing work though?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 17, 2014)

omfg
while cycling merengue out I got Diana
hellaAAA
im auctioning her off right now and them im gonna reset the whole town


----------



## Xanarcah (May 17, 2014)

Geckozilla4 said:


> how does the campsite thing work though?



Make a new character on a new day. Use the new character to see if you have a camper. If it's a camper you like, get registered as a resident and get a tent and save. If the campsite is empty or isn't someone you like, turn off the game without saving. Rinse and repeat. 



BluebellLight said:


> omfg
> while cycling merengue out I got Diana
> hellaAAA
> im auctioning her off right now and them im gonna reset the whole town



Whoooo congrats! : D


----------



## Geckozilla4 (May 17, 2014)

cool thank you i may try that tomorrow =)


----------



## Xanarcah (May 17, 2014)

Tia moved right in 3 spaces away from Merengue! Tea and Cake neighbors~

And that right there is one of my AC dreams come true. : D

Of course, I'm cycling both of them out soon, but they'll be neighbors forever on my Main Street. o:


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 17, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool. I'm going to do the same when I get them two in my 2nd town. It was like about 5 hours of campsite plot resetting and at 10pm I got Hopper!  Just convinced him to move in and now he's living in my 2nd town!



Hopper is awesome!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 17, 2014)

Does town resetting count here?
I've been going for an hour and it's brutal.


----------



## Xanarcah (May 17, 2014)

Geckozilla4 said:


> cool thank you i may try that tomorrow =)



Good luck, I hope you can find someone you like.


----------



## hanzy (May 17, 2014)

Currently trying to get Cherry in a good spot but she won't be reasonable >.<


----------



## Gingersnap (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know a thread with a good cycling method? I can't find one ._.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (May 17, 2014)

I'm gonna try campsite resetting tomorrow for Marshal.


----------



## Candy83 (May 18, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Does anyone know a thread with a good cycling method? I can't find one ._.



@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method​


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

I got Wolfgang while cycling for 9th villager spot and Whitney in camp at the same time.


----------



## charyse (May 18, 2014)

Libertae said:


> I got Wolfgang while cycling for 9th villager spot and Whitney in camp at the same time.



that is so cute omg


----------



## heirabbit (May 18, 2014)

Got Diana in a perfect position today!~


----------



## olivetree123 (May 18, 2014)

I said I wouldn't go through all this effort for plot resetting smugs for Marshal
but I guess I lied


----------



## Melyora (May 18, 2014)

I wanted to campsite reset for a nice villager to fill my 10th spot. So I TT'd a day forward and when I started new character, there was a tent at the campsite. Guess who? Lolly! <3 She seems adorable, and I know she is popular, so I invited her in, and didn't even have to play a game for it! So I'll see if it clicks with her and otherwise I am sure I will be able to find a good home for her!

But plot resetting for her house took for more than an hour >< Now she is in a 'decent' spot, but it could be much better. She tended to plot her house on my paths like 90% of the time, and the other 10% in the location Anabelle used to be in, and I disliked that a lot... Since it's between a pond and a river, I only have 1 space left and right of her house to pass by... Really, how can your plot end up 4 times there?


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

Cherry is annoying me so much right now >.< She won't move into where Kabuki used to live. She keeps plotting her house down in really annoying spots.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 18, 2014)

So, I already got my first 3 move-ins of the game settled in. 
I start a new character not knowing what personality the game will throw at me next. And who is waiting for me in a nice spot?

D I A N A.

I swear, this lady has followed me through so many resets by now. Prior to resetting my 1-year-old town, I got her three times through random move-in. First trial reset town, she was the first move-in. Second trial town, she was a starting villager. By now I've grown so attached to her that not keeping her would be out of the question! I need another Tier 1 villager anyway, so this works out perfectly for me.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 18, 2014)

Still town resetting
I'm extremely picky not gonna lie


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

Been resetting for a 9th villager for 3 days... just found my dreamie's plot but it was a really bad spot so I reset. -_-


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Been resetting for a 9th villager for 3 days... just found my dreamie's plot but it was a really bad spot so I reset. -_-


i hate when that happens >.<


----------



## Gingersnap (May 18, 2014)

I finally got a great town with 3 amazing villagers!
Skye, Wendy, and Cyrano.


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Been resetting for a 9th villager for 3 days... just found my dreamie's plot but it was a really bad spot so I reset. -_-



I'm doing the same thing actually. I've seen so many popular villagers just get voided by my resetting it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (May 18, 2014)

Marshal!  Where are yoooooou!  I kinda got lucky with the tents early on, but now I'm not finding anything!  And most of the villagers I get from the tents are either not popular villagers or villagers I don't even know exist.


----------



## kitanii (May 18, 2014)

Bahhhhhhh Come on Molly, move into the perfect spot ;o;


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> i hate when that happens >.<



I just happened again... can I just cry on my 3DS? Plot resetting is suffering.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

im waiting for someone tp get merengue so i can give diana to my auction winner, so im playing WW rn
so many weeds


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Duel resetting!

I can plot and camp reset at the same time!


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

I just found Fang's plot right in front of the Caf?... whyyyy. ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Duel resetting!
> 
> I can plot and camp reset at the same time!



Doing this at the moment, too.


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Duel resetting!
> 
> I can plot and camp reset at the same time!



This. I hate it though, I got Zucker in camp but then Violet plotted right in front of my house. X,o


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Libertae said:


> This. I hate it though, I got Zucker in camp but then Violet plotted right in front of my house. X,o



Not as bad as what I got I got Lucky in my camp, and.....a plot...I won't say anything more since I promised I would stop hatting on that villager.

I took it so I could get Lucky.


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Not as bad as what I got I got Lucky in my camp, and.....a plot...I won't say anything more since I promised I would stop hatting on that villager.
> 
> I took it so I could get Lucky.



I guess you could say...You weren't very Lucky. 
/shot/


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

okay im about to bawl rosie moved and i just read all my moving out letters.
this is what i get for abandoning WW for NL


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

My eyes are so tired from all this resetting but it's too addicting to stop...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> My eyes are so tired from all this resetting but it's too addicting to stop...



I know. I keep selecting New Save File...even when I am not trying to reset. That is one of the reasons I wanted to make 3 other characters, since I have my line up.


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> My eyes are so tired from all this resetting but it's too addicting to stop...



I practically remember all of Rover's lines from all that reset.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (May 18, 2014)

Marshal!  Y U NO COME TO CAMP?


----------



## Lee-chan (May 18, 2014)

Sometimes I keep plot resetting for so long, that I end up having a dream about this at night. It's usually a nightmare, where I keep plot resetting and weird things happen xD


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 18, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Sometimes I keep plot resetting for so long, that I end up having a dream about this at night. It's usually a nightmare, where I keep plot resetting and weird things happen xD



Oh my. That sounds terrible. <xD


----------



## Lee-chan (May 18, 2014)

SirFluffsALot said:


> Oh my. That sounds terrible. <xD


I remember having that one dream where I had my fav villager in a perfect spot, but then all of the sudden Nook comes and starts blabbering random stuff about how this villager's plot is just some kind of illusion and that it should be disappearing the next day. I was like wtf xD I guess I played too much acnl on that day.


----------



## lumineerin (May 18, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Sometimes I keep plot resetting for so long, that I end up having a dream about this at night. It's usually a nightmare, where I keep plot resetting and weird things happen xD



I have the same problem! Except I keep dreaming that I TT too far, and I can't plot reset, and my villagers don't move into good areas! Right now, I am plot resetting for Butch.


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

Libertae said:


> I practically remember all of Rover's lines from all that reset.



I just go through Rover's sequence without even looking at the screen. 



Lee-chan said:


> Sometimes I keep plot resetting for so long, that I end up having a dream about this at night. It's usually a nightmare, where I keep plot resetting and weird things happen xD



Me too! I often see the orange campsite tent in my dreams. And the other day I even dreamt that I found Francine in my campsite. ;w;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

I had a messed up dream where I was plot resetting and my data corrupted and a bleeding glitchy porter on kappn's boat sucked me into the game and tried to drown me.
>.<


----------



## Rokushi (May 18, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> I had a messed up dream where I was plot resetting and my data corrupted and a bleeding glitchy porter on kappn's boat sucked me into the game and tried to drown me.
> >.<



That sounds so scary. D:


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 18, 2014)

I love the feeling you get when you see a tent. ^w^ (But it kind of sucks when the villager is an undesirable)


----------



## lumineerin (May 18, 2014)

Yess!! Plot resetting is over for Butch!


----------



## Lee-chan (May 18, 2014)

emcconville said:


> View attachment 46514
> 
> Yess!! Plot resetting is over for Butch!


Yay! c: 

I hope it won't be too long for Felicity to plot in a nice spot as well ;w;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

awesome spot! right by marshal!


----------



## Dogoat (May 18, 2014)

I'm now plot resetting Lolly after not having Bones, Kidd or Marshal show their plot in my second town. Hoping Lolly moves in next to Ankha or across from Bunnie.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 18, 2014)

Villager resetting for either Gaston, Mira, or O'Hare in Honeybun!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 18, 2014)

Tomorrow begins villager resetting.
I should be expecting Smug, Uchi, or Jock.


----------



## Pastelle Ghosty (May 18, 2014)

Resetting for Muffy wasn't all that bad, considering that the list of uchi villagers isn't too long in the first place. Even better, the day after she moved in she pinged me for the wisteria trellis, absolutely ecstatic! Already love her :')


----------



## Arabelle (May 18, 2014)

I've been trying to make Biskit move out of my town.. I like him (I love his laid back personality and he looks so cute too lol) but his house is in the way of perfect spot for my last bridge.. 
There used to be a bridge by his house but it only goes diagonal and it's hard putting paths around the diagonal bridge.. so I wrecked the bridge to make it straight and Biskit's house is just in the way =_= 
And of course everytime I TT to make Biskit move out, my favorite villagers like Marshal and Merengue ping me to move out, never Biskit xD... ughhh 

I only found out about plot resetting very recently and it's amazing how people have the patience to reset so many times xD  I tried a few days ago by making a new character and totally failed. hahaha I need to try doing it again.... hopefully AFTER Biskit moves out!!..


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Stop giving me Lolly! I want Pietro or Muffy!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Stop giving me Lolly! I want Pietro or Muffy!



ffFFFFFF Lolly is amazing
I would've killed to find Lolly when randomly resetting.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 18, 2014)

I agree with Bluebell, but I did find Lolly through campsite resetting, so yeah.  You should go for who you want, though.

I found O'Hare, my favorite rabbit, but his spot... Ugh, villager resetting is the worst because of moments like this.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> ffFFFFFF Lolly is amazing
> I would've killed to find Lolly when randomly resetting.



I decided I don't want any repeat species. Plus I place Lolly in the bottom half of the cat villagers, she's alright though. At least she isn't annoying. I rank Ankha #1 from among the cats, because her unique design, and it fits her personality, and how much I love mythology.

I don't have a sheep yet, so I am going for one of the 3 that I actually like (Pietro, Muffy, and Frita)


----------



## BluebellLight (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I decided I don't want any repeat species. Plus I place Lolly in the bottom half of the cat villagers, she's alright though. At least she isn't annoying. I rank Ankha #1 from among the cats, because her unique design, and it fits her personality, and how much I love mythology.
> 
> I don't have a sheep yet, so I am going for one of the 3 that I actually like (Pietro, Muffy, and Frita)


I don't like frita solely because she moved in an awful place in my town this summer
I got her out  along time ago though, and I don't mind her now


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

I can't believe I came across this one;

Camp: Marina
Plot: Zucker

I already have Octavian


----------



## Libertae (May 18, 2014)

I just stopped plotting. I now have cutest bear ever, Pekoe. Well, next to Bluebear.

But still, is a dreamie so I'm satisfied with my choice.


----------



## charyse (May 18, 2014)

I plot reset Gayle and Whitney in the most perfect places in 2 tries each today is a good day in plot resetting

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> I can't believe I came across this one;
> 
> Camp: Marina
> Plot: Zucker
> ...


that's amazing


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

charyse said:


> I plot reset Gayle and Whitney in the most perfect places in 2 tries each today is a good day in plot resetting
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I am a bit upset with myself for not keep it. I just want to have no repeat species.


----------



## charyse (May 18, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am a bit upset with myself for not keep it. I just want to have no repeat species.



you're strong idt I'd be able to resist I don't even fancy octopus much but that's just too good of a coincidence


----------



## PurplPanda (May 18, 2014)

Hi everyone using this thread to chat while laying down paths!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Laying down this path: http://sinreiinfinity.blog33.fc2.com/blog-entry-49.html


----------



## kitanii (May 18, 2014)

Finally got Molly in the exact space Dotty lived in before she moved!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 18, 2014)

kitanii said:


> Finally got Molly in the exact space Dotty lived in before she moved!


Did you move Molly in from another town/the campsite or did you villager reset for her? Villager resetting for a specific villager in a specific spot is really hard.


----------



## kitanii (May 19, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Did you move Molly in from another town/the campsite or did you villager reset for her? Villager resetting for a specific villager in a specific spot is really hard.



I was just resetting in general trying to see who'd try to move in. She popped in my campsite, so I convinced her to move in and then reset again for her plot


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Still resetting for Muffy or Pietro.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Well...I found a plot I am taking. It isn't Pietro or Muffy. But instead the other dreamie I had for Tartarus...Tammi the Ring Tailed Lemur!


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

First thing in the morning, gotta get back to plot resetting for f***ing Diana. 
Good thing I have the new episode of GoT to watch, I'm on holidays and I'm sick.
So welp, nothing to do.


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

Diana really doesn't want to settled down where I want her to. ;o;


----------



## Melyora (May 19, 2014)

Good luck with further resetting! With plot resetting for Lolly I gave up after an hour and settled for a decent spot... Didn't have the patience to continue doing it, considering that 85% of the time she put her house in the same 2 places which both were terrible.

I admire your perseverance!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 19, 2014)

My second game is being very nice to me. After 3 resets, Rudy, one of my dream villagers is moving in <3! He's in a great spot too.


----------



## Rika092 (May 19, 2014)

Time to plot reset for Frita!! So far her house placements had been terrible for the past 5 tries


----------



## Rokushi (May 19, 2014)

Day 5 of resetting - trying to get two specific villagers (among all the crankies and snooties) into two specific spots... _3 」∠ )_


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

About to camp reset in Tartarus


----------



## Dogoat (May 19, 2014)

Stopped plot resetting Lolly for a while, still hoping she moves in next to Ankha or across from Graham. Currently villager resetting for Bonbon and Canberra in Sunicove.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 19, 2014)

I dropped my 3DS while playing my first copy and the game popped out.
Load it back up and town is corrupted.
I FINISH RESETTING ONE TOWN AND I GOTTA DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN FML.


----------



## Dogoat (May 19, 2014)

I've dropped my DS a million times, and had the game pop out of it as well, yet I've never corrupted. Does it only happen when you're saving or what?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Dropped it while saving Tartarus again. I am just such a klutz. Now I have lost the Hans I moved over from Neo Mercury, so now I have to get a new Hans. 

Well.....time to reset til I find a good starting town.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 19, 2014)

Plot resetting fang 7 hours straight -,- I've gone through like 4 movies


----------



## Improv (May 19, 2014)

I'm gonna ask my question here since idk if it's worthy of having a brand new thread or not and it kinda fits into this.

So, I got Beau from someone just now. I have Bianca in boxes, and my friend just got her. When I TT to tomorrow, Bianca will be gone. Will Beau also show up? I'd like to know ahead of time so I can prepare for my plot resetting.


----------



## Dogoat (May 19, 2014)

Beau will show up the day after Bianca house is gone.

Day 1 - Bianca in boxes, picked up Beau
Day 2 - Bianca's house is gone, no Beau
Day 3 - Beau will plot


----------



## Improv (May 19, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Beau will show up the day after Bianca house is gone.
> 
> Day 1 - Bianca in boxes, picked up Beau
> Day 2 - Bianca's house is gone, no Beau
> Day 3 - Beau will plot



Ah, thanks so much. I'm now resetting for his house to get into one specific cranny. @_@


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 19, 2014)

Still looking for a new town. I have decided to drop the 'one of a species' thing because...I LOVE THE MONKEYS! I am probably getting 2 more in addition to the Lemur; Tammi! Hope to find a good map soon!


----------



## Mey (May 20, 2014)

I'm trying to plot reset for Marshal and oh my goodness I never thought it would be this horrible! I've reset and TT'd sooo many times. I applaud anyone who has the patience to do this with every villager! I've gotten Pietro and Chadder twice already but no marshmallow squirrels in sight


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Still resetting for my monkeys!!! Come one Deli! Come on Shari! Come on Tammi (Ring Tailed Lemur, but uses monkey character model)!


----------



## lilabounce (May 20, 2014)

I've finally got all my villagers held, so it's time to map reset! Gah... Wish me luck!


----------



## Naiad (May 20, 2014)

lilabounce said:


> I've finally got all my villagers held, so it's time to map reset! Gah... Wish me luck!



Good luck! Map resetting is such a pain if you aren't lucky ^^;
*sprinkles magical fairy dust on everybody*


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Just woke up, and am ready to start resetting.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Just got Shari and Cyrano in the campsite. Skipped them both.


----------



## Stacie (May 20, 2014)

Resetting for Ren?e's home placement, up to 70 resets now.  I seriously regret being so picky previously and lining up my villagers homes. :')


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Got Naomi, also skipped her. Hope Diana will camp again sometime tonight.


----------



## Souji (May 20, 2014)

I just finished plot resetting for Cube, and he settled in a nice spot quite fast! Took only about 15 resets so I'm really satisfied.


----------



## Libertae (May 20, 2014)

Just got Cole in my camp today. Unfortunately I am not taking him


----------



## lilabounce (May 20, 2014)

Oops, forgot to post this waaaay earlier 
I got a great map! I'm pretty happy with the placement of everything, (I didn't really know what I was looking for, though) and it only took me like 5 resets to get it! :3 3/5 of my starting villagers surprised me: 2 of my starting villagers are ones I have in my main town (Gabi and Hamphrey), and I also got Bob (Not a big fan to be honest, but I might give him away when he eventually moves out).
All in all, I'd say that it was a pretty successful reset! Soon will come my first attempts at plot resetting :/ Not looking forward to that...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Got one with Chrissy and Francine as starters. Didn't take it.


----------



## DaCoSim (May 20, 2014)

YAY!!! Finally got my last villager replotted after the 16 cycle!!! Life is good!!!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Got one!
Fruit: Cherry
Starters: Tammi, Apollo, Francine, Clay (again), Drift

I will keep Tammi and giveaway/trade the others. (Clay only because I got him in my main town as well, and am keeping the one there)


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Got one!
> Fruit: Cherry
> Starters: Tammi, Apollo, Francine, Clay (again), Drift
> 
> I will keep Tammi and giveaway/trade the others. (Clay only because I got him in my main town as well, and am keeping the one there)


ooooo I need Apollo omg


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

charyse said:


> ooooo I need Apollo omg



I'll let you know when he pings then


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I'll let you know when he pings then



ok thank you so much


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Now to plot reset for my Uchi, Smug, and Normal.

Easy choice for each....Mira, Hans, and Merengue!


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

I just got Fauna in my campsite randomly she's cuter than I thought she'd be  but I'm gonna sell her to someone who has her as a dreamie


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

charyse said:


> I just got Fauna in my campsite randomly she's cuter than I thought she'd be  but I'm gonna sell her to someone who has her as a dreamie



I visited Fauna in a dream not long ago and I fell in love with her ;w; I never thought she'd look that cute xD
I hope she turns up in my campsite as well <3

Still plot resetting for Felicity right now ;w; at least 2 hours for 3 days of plot resetting and she still doesn't show up where I want her to! It's so frustrating ughhh... but I don't wanna give up ;w;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Only took 3 trys and I already found Merengue's plot!


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> I visited Fauna in a dream not long ago and I fell in love with her ;w; I never thought she'd look that cute xD
> I hope she turns up in my campsite as well <3
> 
> Still plot resetting for Felicity right now ;w; at least 2 hours for 3 days of plot resetting and she still doesn't show up where I want her to! It's so frustrating ughhh... but I don't wanna give up ;w;



aw that's horrible I've never plot reset that long good luck with her and Fauna I honestly didn't think she'd be this cute but she's adorable I see the appeal now


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Only took 3 trys and I already found Merengue's plot!


You're so lucky ;w;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Continued to reset for the remaining two personalities, and came across this:



BEST! NEWS! EVER!


----------



## Rokushi (May 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Got one!
> Fruit: Cherry
> Starters: Tammi, Apollo, Francine, Clay (again), Drift
> 
> I will keep Tammi and giveaway/trade the others. (Clay only because I got him in my main town as well, and am keeping the one there)



Would you mind letting me know if Francine pings (and you plan to give her away)? Thanks.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Would you mind letting me know if Francine pings (and you plan to give her away)? Thanks.



Sure thing. I'll let you know.


----------



## Rokushi (May 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Sure thing. I'll let you know.



Thanks and good luck getting your dreamies back!

-

Day 6 of villager resetting for me. Today Fang's plot showed up 3 spaces away from the spot I wanted him in... I feel like ACNL is mocking me.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Thanks and good luck getting your dreamies back!
> 
> -
> 
> Day 6 of villager resetting for me. Today Fang's plot showed up 3 spaces away from the spot I wanted him in... I feel like ACNL is mocking me.


Oh god, that happened to me so many times already :c but the worst is when you start the game and on the title screen the plot appears on the PERFECT spot, but you know that once you start the new character that it's gonna be somewhere else.
Sometimes I feel like the game is doing this on purpose ._____.

Btw I just realized that we both have Marshal, Felicity, Maple and Fang in our towns 
They're awesome hehe^^


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

NO! I LOADED IT UP WHILE RESETTING FOR AN UCHI!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's Frita. I like her...but I wanted Mira.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Alright. Played 2 levels of Kirby and calmed down. I'll keep Frita as the remaining dreamie I had yet to select.


----------



## Rokushi (May 20, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Oh god, that happened to me so many times already :c but the worst is when you start the game and on the title screen the plot appears on the PERFECT spot, but you know that once you start the new character that it's gonna be somewhere else.
> Sometimes I feel like the game is doing this on purpose ._____.
> 
> Btw I just realized that we both have Marshal, Felicity, Maple and Fang in our towns
> They're awesome hehe^^



Oh gosh that title screen thing happens to me too. D:

Yesss those villagers are great! I don't have Fang but I hope I'll be able to get him one day. I really hope he shows up in my campsite since I doubt I'll get his plot in a perfect spot while resetting for a cranky...


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Oh gosh that title screen thing happens to me too. D:
> 
> Yesss those villagers are great! I don't have Fang but I hope I'll be able to get him one day. I really hope he shows up in my campsite since I doubt I'll get his plot in a perfect spot while resetting for a cranky...



Oh I hope you manage to get him soon! He's really great c: Both him & Chief are my fav crankies^^ 
Good luck <3


----------



## Gingersnap (May 20, 2014)

My games are being very very kind, three resets for Rudy and two resets for Phoebe.
I'm waiting for it all go to wrong.


----------



## Rokushi (May 20, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Oh I hope you manage to get him soon! He's really great c: Both him & Chief are my fav crankies^^
> Good luck <3



Thanks! ^_^ Btw I just saw the Marshal drawing in your sig, it's so cute. <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Plot resetting for Mira, Shari, Deli, Stitches, Freya/Alli, or Octavian


----------



## Hyasynth (May 20, 2014)

Oh god, I scored Merengue on my third campsite reset today.
I couldn't pass up the chance and let her move in, but now I've got three Tier 1 villagers so one of them has got to go. 

I'll probably end up cycling out Merengue and auctioning her off when the time comes.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 20, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Thanks! ^_^ Btw I just saw the Marshal drawing in your sig, it's so cute. <3


Awww thank you! ;w;


----------



## Cudon (May 20, 2014)

I tried to plot reset Diva in for 15 hours. Gave up and she moved into a ****ty place. I was ready to do the 16 cycle for her but then went **** it. I swear if Tammy gives me this much problems =n=


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

I have decided if I come across Elise's plot, I will be taking her. I love all the other Monkeys (In fact I am planning to get 4 in my town, Shari, Tammi who is actually a Lemur, and Deli. I love the monkeys to even the point where I am going to try and tolerate a 3rd overall normal villager so I can get Nana). Since I love all the others, I will try to give Elise a chance.


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

currently plot resetting for Apollo he is not being very cooperative


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

charyse said:


> currently plot resetting for Apollo he is not being very cooperative



So you don't want me to give him to you after all?


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

so close whyyyyyyy 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> So you don't want me to give him to you after all?



I just got him from someone today!


----------



## Dogoat (May 20, 2014)

Still plot resetting Lolly ;m; She's so close to where I want her to be and I'm really mad about it.


----------



## charyse (May 20, 2014)

I got him in the perfect spot he's perfectly lined with Julian he ruined a couple perfect cherry trees but idc yay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 20, 2014)

XC day 3 of plot resetting fang


----------



## Dogoat (May 20, 2014)

I've been plot resetting Lolly for 5 days dude ;A;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 20, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I've been plot resetting Lolly for 5 days dude ;A;



Good luck. It pisses me off when he moves one space up or down -,-

- - - Post Merge - - -

YESS FINALLY GOT HIM IN THE EXACT SAME SPOT


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

Come on plot resets....give me Mira, Stitches, Alli, Octavian or one of my monkeys!!!!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 20, 2014)

Tomorrow I'm going to be plot resetting Shep.
Hopefully he cooperates and moves where I want him too. ;o;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 20, 2014)

I just HAVE to reset Tartarus. I know I just got it back up, but I messed up my Plot Resetting TWICE. Once for an Uchi, where I got Frita instead of Mira, and NOW when I got Jambette instead of a dreamie.


----------



## Dogoat (May 20, 2014)

;-; Finally got Lolly's house placed and Erik leaves me </3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Trying to plot reset for Fang and got Erik in tent. Too bad I can't take him in  Oh well, Fang was in a bad spot anyways.


----------



## dahlialia (May 21, 2014)

I am relatively new to resetting.

I have been resetting my 1st day of campsite.  I was doing it to try to get Ankha or Julian, or possibly get one I could trade for one of those.  In well over 100 campers, though, I have not seen a single highly-popular villager.  No Marshal, no Stitches, no Rosie, Lolly, Diana, etc.

By my calculations, 1 in 20 or 25 campers should be one of the 15 most popular.  Am I just really unlucky?


----------



## Hirisa (May 21, 2014)

dahlialia said:


> I am relatively new to resetting.
> 
> I have been resetting my 1st day of campsite.  I was doing it to try to get Ankha or Julian, or possibly get one I could trade for one of those.  In well over 100 campers, though, I have not seen a single highly-popular villager.  No Marshal, no Stitches, no Rosie, Lolly, Diana, etc.
> 
> By my calculations, 1 in 20 or 25 campers should be one of the 15 most popular.  Am I just really unlucky?



You're not unlucky, it's just that random is random: 1 in 20/25 represents a chance, not a certainty. Just keep rolling them dice!


----------



## Rhuenkun (May 21, 2014)

Trying to cycle out Fauna on my mom's game into my main town. Literally everyone has pinged except her. And now Mira is accidentally moving. x~x


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Rhuenkun said:


> Trying to cycle out Fauna on my mom's game into my main town. Literally everyone has pinged except her. And now Mira is accidentally moving. x~x


Mira is awesome!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Still resetting for Planet Vegeta.

Came across a town with Bam, Diana, Beau, and Fauna as starters, but didn't take it. I don't want deer game. I want my monkeys!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Still resetting for Planet Vegeta.
> 
> Came across a town with Bam, Diana, Beau, and Fauna as starters, but didn't take it. I don't want deer game. I want my monkeys!


YOU
YOU DIDNT KEEP IT
YOU COULD HAVE TRADED THEM
OMG
YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN ANY VILLAGER YOU WANTED
OMG


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> YOU
> YOU DIDNT KEEP IT
> YOU COULD HAVE TRADED THEM
> OMG
> ...



I want to at least have ONE dreamie AS a starter. That is why it usually takes me forever to find a good one.


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Still resetting for Planet Vegeta.
> 
> Came across a town with Bam, Diana, Beau, and Fauna as starters, but didn't take it. I don't want deer game. I want my monkeys!



You said this once before, I don't think someone could be lucky enough to find an all deer starting town...twice.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> You said this once before, I don't think someone could be lucky enough to find an all deer starting town...twice.



Last time had Bruce as a starter as well. This time only had four. The 5th this time was Cyrano.


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

I still don't think it's possible :I I mean twice?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I still don't think it's possible :I I mean twice?



I considering how many times I need to reset...it is easy to find these. Especially because the game knows I don't want these villagers.


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

The game doesn't know you don't want those villagers. The game is built on RNG, RNG doesn't connect with you somehow and go "Oh they don't want these villagers? Well have them!"


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> The game doesn't know you don't want those villagers. The game is built on RNG, RNG doesn't connect with you somehow and go "Oh they don't want these villagers? Well have them!"



Sure feels like it though!


----------



## Campy (May 21, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I still don't think it's possible :I I mean twice?


Of course it's possible. It's definitely extremely unlikely to happen, but still. I see no reason why he'd lie about such a thing, either.


----------



## juicyness (May 21, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeesh!

I've moved in my dreamies so far with little trouble, but Lolly sure is being a pain in the butt! I've been at it for nearly an hour now, and I know that's nothing compared to some peoples experiences, but this is the longest it's ever taken me!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Came across one with Tucker, Tia, Rosie, Fang, and Bam

Only Tucker is worth anything to me, and I doubt I could get ANYTHING for the others, so I didn't keep it.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Came across one with Tucker, Tia, Rosie, Fang, and Bam
> 
> Only Tucker is worth anything to me, and I doubt I could get ANYTHING for the others, so I didn't keep it.



If only you kept it, all of the rest are average villagers that could at least get you most of your dreamies.
But keeping to reset is a good plan! I got 3 dreamies because of it <3


----------



## VickiofTexas (May 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Came across one with Tucker, Tia, Rosie, Fang, and Bam
> 
> Only Tucker is worth anything to me, and I doubt I could get ANYTHING for the others, so I didn't keep it.



I thought this was funny, love tucker, but they are all tier 1 except him... is it like in a joking way?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

VickiofTexas said:


> I thought this was funny, love tucker, but they are all tier 1 except him... is it like in a joking way?



The others being worthless is a joke. I don't like them, but I don't care for the other 4. I want to have something from my dreamie list as a starter. (Sadly had to remove Tucker from it so I could put in Deli, because I want Monkeys! Even though I share a Birthday with Tucker and I love his design, and He's my favorite lazy, having 6 total lazy villagers is to much!)


----------



## Rhuenkun (May 21, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Mira is awesome!



She's alright. I personally wouldn't keep her, but my other family members do like her. I'm moving her into my brother's town, and then hopefully I can move Fauna into mine~


----------



## Gingersnap (May 21, 2014)

My first game is being very very kind to me, Shep was in the perfect spot on the first file I load. The second file was very kind too with Phoebe...
I won't believe in its magic until I get Snake/Genji/Marshal while resetting tomorrow in Windale.


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

I still need to set Bonbon/Cheri and Canberra in Sunicove aaaauuu


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

I just found one with Hopper, Alfonso, Rosie, Margie, and Whitney.....uh......why does this seem familiar...

Only Hopper and Alfonso are worth anything to me. But I have Hopper in Neo Mercury, so try again!


----------



## olivetree123 (May 21, 2014)

I swear once I get Marshal or Pietro in their spot I'm not even gonna reset anymore for random villagers' plots ever
find a good plot in a good spot, save it, don't even check it
place PWPs where I absolutely do not want houses and bam i'm done with this nonsense


this is too troublesome D<


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Finally got one! Starters: Merengue, Bones, Portia, Ricky, and Roald.

I will be keeping Merengue, but the others have all got to go.

Now to plot reset for Tammi (Peppy), Hans (Smug), and Mira (Uchi). As well as one of the other dreamies!


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

Starting to camp reset for Cookie :c I might just settle with a cute villager, I was never patient xD


----------



## VickiofTexas (May 21, 2014)

Plot resetting for villager for five hours, finally get willow, house smack in front of town hall *reset* *tear runs down face*


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

VickiofTexas said:


> Plot resetting for villager for five hours, finally get willow, house smack in front of town hall *reset* *tear runs down face*



I'll tell you something that I was once told. If the plot is in a bad spot, NEVER check the name. I don't care how curious you are. You'll only be disappointed. UwU


----------



## VickiofTexas (May 21, 2014)

Lol I never had one so bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got a good one with Francine...then battery died, not even flashing


----------



## horan (May 21, 2014)

this seems like the proper place to ask, so do any of you guys know if a camper can be the same personality as your last move out? i'm trying to campsite reset for a new jock, but i need to know if one will come up.


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

horan said:


> this seems like the proper place to ask, so do any of you guys know if a camper can be the same personality as your last move out? i'm trying to campsite reset for a new jock, but i need to know if one will come up.



I'm pretty sure it's possible ^^ 

I'm having really good luck in the campsite today  I've gotten 3 villagers in a row, too bad that none of them are what I was looking for :c


----------



## morifarty (May 21, 2014)

I have a question! Today I went to another village and talked to Blanche and she agreed to move to my town tomorrow. If I TT to tomorrow will she be there?


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

morifarty said:


> I have a question! Today I went to another village and talked to Blanche and she agreed to move to my town tomorrow. If I TT to tomorrow will she be there?




Possibly. I've had some move in the next day, and others take up to 3 (Amelia) days to move in.


----------



## morifarty (May 21, 2014)

Okay, thanks!!  so if I don't see a plot tomorrow should I just keep TT'ing until I do?


----------



## Naiad (May 21, 2014)

morifarty said:


> Okay, thanks!!  so if I don't see a plot tomorrow should I just keep TT'ing until I do?



Yup!  When someone is moving in, no one can decide to move out. Be sure to create a new character and look all over your town if you want to plot reset.


----------



## morifarty (May 21, 2014)

I'm not super picky about plots, so even if she moves right in front of my house or some other building, I'll be cool with it.  Thanks for helping!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Just got Mira's Plot!

Now to get Hans and Tammi.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Did some resetting earlier for about an hour or so and only four campers showed up. Hopefully going to be able to replace Pierce, who moved out, with Tank or Antonio tonight. c:


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

DAMN IT! I messed up my Plot reseting! I just got a random Smug or Peppy!


----------



## VickiofTexas (May 21, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

VickiofTexas said:


> Who?



I hadn't checked at the time I had posted. I am searching right now.

Edit: Found it. It's...


HANS!

YES! JUST THE SMUG I WANTED! BEST RANDOM MOVE IN EVER!


----------



## VickiofTexas (May 21, 2014)

I just got Freya in a perf spot...I wanted her or willow so I'm ecstatic

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG GO AMY MERCURY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Los I like how you have a mixture of tiered villagers


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

;-; I wish Cheri or Canberra would plot.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 21, 2014)

So Gracie came by and decided to keep TTing back and forth to pass all here checks (which i did ^.^) and while doing this Portia finally moved out. I also I got 3 campers, which I find pretty lucky (I did not like any of them though :s)

So tommorow morning Im gonna start campsite resetting and I hope I have good luck >_<


----------



## Gingersnap (May 21, 2014)

I'm going to be searching for my Uchi in Esterlyn in a couple of days, should I go for Mira along with Tammy?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 21, 2014)

Just got Tammi.

Now for the annoying resetting from the large pool of every villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gingersnap said:


> I'm going to be searching for my Uchi in Esterlyn in a couple of days, should I go for Mira along with Tammy?



Defiantly Mira!


----------



## Dogoat (May 21, 2014)

Man I just wanna play in my second town :c but I want Canberra and Cheri waaah


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

STOP GIVING ME A PLOT FOR ROSIE!


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

oh my gosh, Canberra just showed up <3 Now to reset for Cheri and anyone else that just happens to plot as the ninth.


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

6 or 7 resets after Canberra, I got Cheri! Now to look for someone through the 9 villagers.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 22, 2014)

Carmen showed up first reset but I think Ima keep on trying!


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

Can someone explain to me why my ninth villager shows up every other reset even though I've gone three days?


----------



## davidxrawr (May 22, 2014)

Is it possible a villager to visit your town more than once within one day while campsite resetting?

EDIT: well seems I have little time for campsite resetting so I'm saving with maple  at the campsite ",
Miiight keep her for now


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

just woke up and am working on the 9th villager again.


----------



## Marii (May 22, 2014)

Hey, guys! I'm new to cycling and I seem to be having an issue! I posted a thread about it here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...about-villager-cycling!&p=3033771#post3033771

It'd be great if someone could help me out!


----------



## Cudon (May 22, 2014)

After 9 hours of plot resetting I finally got Tammy where I wanted ;u; *you could count the 15 hours with diva to that aswell but i ended up giving up on her anyway*

Time to get Chops out uwu


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

Currently resetting my ninth villager, came across Merengue once. 'bout it. ;-; Hope someone I want comes along.


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

Can someone answer me this? Once in a while my ninth villager plots, and then sometimes they don't. I know the load the game and save when no plot and go thr next day, but for some reason I only get a plot ever three or four times.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 22, 2014)

I got Leonardo in a pretty good space but I had to go to school. ;0;
The resetting pain continues.


----------



## Rokushi (May 22, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Can someone answer me this? Once in a while my ninth villager plots, and then sometimes they don't. I know the load the game and save when no plot and go thr next day, but for some reason I only get a plot ever three or four times.



When you're at 8 villagers, you might or might not get a plot for the next few days. However, there's a 100% change you WILL get a plot everytime on the 8th day after the previous villager moved.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

Still resetting. I have literally come across *EVERY* villager besides the ones I want.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 22, 2014)

Aww I found Bam too but he's too close to my house for comfort.
The game is teasing me now.


----------



## Rodeo (May 22, 2014)

davidxrawr said:


> Is it possible a villager to visit your town more than once within one day while campsite resetting?
> 
> EDIT: well seems I have little time for campsite resetting so I'm saving with maple  at the campsite ",
> Miiight keep her for now



Yes, it is, but very unlikely.


----------



## charyse (May 22, 2014)

plot resetting for fauna let the nightmare begin


----------



## CuriCurry (May 22, 2014)

Just cycling for a dreamie...it's exhausting. I've seen many good villagers move out too.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 22, 2014)

Yay <3
He's not the Jock rabbit I really want, but Genji's cool enough for me!
He plopped himself down in a really good spot too.


----------



## Lee-chan (May 22, 2014)

Finally done plot resetting for Felicity today <3 I spent about 6 hours plot resetting on her ;w; in the end I didnt get her where I wanted, but I guess I'm okay with it c: it's actually a really nice spot, but a bit far away from the other villagers. 
I got Lopez today, and tomorrow I'm gonna start plot resetting for him ;w; omg I hope he's not as stubborn as Felicity was Q.Q


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

Stop giving me Diana! I don't want her! Give me an awesome monkey! Not one of those stupid deer.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 22, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Stop giving me Diana! I don't want her! Give me an awesome monkey! Not one of those stupid deer.



aw diana is so cute :3
i got Nana in my new third town perfectly aligned with Lobo
life is good


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Adopted Tank from my friend's cycling town because I needed a Jock. Just need to do the camper reset trick to get a female to balance out the gender ratio in my town.


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Stop giving me Diana! I don't want her! Give me an awesome monkey! Not one of those stupid deer.



You should take her in so other people can get her xD


----------



## lenoreluna (May 22, 2014)

Ugh!!!! I have been plot resetting for Purrl's house all day!  I am so frustrated!!! I even set up PWPs two spaces away from where I want the house in all directions to guide it to the right place! I know the clearance area for the door is met-I made sure of that in the pics here on my blog http://lunacrossing.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

Well it stopped giving me Diana. Now it's giving me many that are just as bad!
Beau, Bam, Lolly, Rosie, Fauna, Tia....I hate all these!

The only good ones I have come across are Rocco and Hippeux.


----------



## Capella (May 22, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well it stopped giving me Diana. Now it's giving me many that are just as bad!
> Beau, Bam, Lolly, Rosie, Fauna, Tia....I hate all these!
> 
> The only good ones I have come across are Rocco and Hippeux.



stahp being so hipster


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 22, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> stahp being so hipster



I don't hate them because there popular. I hate them because:
I hate *all* the villagers use the deer model.
The only cat villagers I like are Ankha and Kid Cat. (And sort of Kabuki, my opinion kind of constantly flip flops on.)
I HATE TEA! So it only makes sense I hate the teapot. SODA FTW!


----------



## anglerfishing (May 22, 2014)

Julian was in the campsite but I accidentally picked up a tenth from wifi a bit ago. salty af


----------



## Griffin (May 22, 2014)

I let a camper (Pekoe) move in for the first time yesterday, and I've been plot resetting ever since. I have one specific spot carved out of a field of flowers, two spaces left from a PWP, but she keeps moving in one space too low (there's nothing but flowers on the other sides). Reset over sixty times now and she just won't cooperate, and there are some free areas that she hasn't even touched... I'm probably just having a terrible run of luck, but my superstitious side is is worrying that she can't move into some free areas for some reason hidden deep within the game's move-in algorithm. x_x


----------



## Xanarcah (May 22, 2014)

I acquired two new villagers recently (Tia, whom I said I'd buy from someone before I found her in my campsite so I bought her anyway and now I have twoooo, and Fang, who is my newest addition to the 16 cycle back for Mira), but I have yet to actually place their plots. .-. I keep TTing back to stay on the same day I invited them to move so I won't have to deal with resetting two villagers back to back. 

Gonna have to do it eventually...


----------



## Dogoat (May 22, 2014)

You can only invite one villager at a time ono.


----------



## Xanarcah (May 22, 2014)

Kenny said:


> You can only invite one villager at a time ono.



But I have three towns to juggle villagers around. Tia's going to Fiore and Fang's going to Magnolia. 

I've got this. : D


----------



## jiheishou (May 22, 2014)

I have Soleil today! Lately I've gotten some super cute villagers but my town is full so I can't take them in


----------



## Rodeo (May 22, 2014)

Mint keeps moving in on my paths, and I'm getting sick of this already.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

I've been TT'ing and resetting for the campsite and villager plots for the past two days, and man has it made me exhausted. I'm just glad that I'm finally back to my former glory of 10 villagers.


----------



## charyse (May 23, 2014)

campsite resetting for a cute peppy and i keep getting uglies :<


----------



## Sanaki (May 23, 2014)

Just got Zell from an auction that took an unexpected turn. ;w; Tomorrow morning I have to plot reset for the cutie, and I'm excited to do so surprisingly. Since the moment he became a dreamie I've loved him. Just watch by the end of the day tomorrow I'll still be doing it and wanting to kill him.


----------



## monk (May 23, 2014)

ok how true is it that plot resetting can corrupt your data? i'm about to do it for the first time but x_____x i really don't want my data to be corrupted T____T


----------



## monk (May 23, 2014)

monk said:


> ok how true is it that plot resetting can corrupt your data? i'm about to do it for the first time but x_____x i really don't want my data to be corrupted T____T



ok i went ahead and did it anyways haha and after the 3rd time muffy went in a perfect spot!! :3


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

monk said:


> ok how true is it that plot resetting can corrupt your data? i'm about to do it for the first time but x_____x i really don't want my data to be corrupted T____T



It's not true at all, so there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Dogoat (May 23, 2014)

Plot resetting for one of my villagers in Sunicove.


----------



## Rika092 (May 23, 2014)

Noooo I did a few trades yesterday and a new plot showed up. Ugh. Thank goodness it was muffy though & I was careful enough to load a new character to check.. Looks like I will be having two sheeps in my town -_- and will be plot setting for her in a while...


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

Resetting until I get either Mira or Tammi in Esterlyn.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

I messed up my plot resetting and got stupid Tia.

Well, guess I'll need to make a trade for one of my beloved monkeys!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

I should stop checking house plots in terrible locations.
Mira decided to move in front of my future bridges ugh. I hope she returns soon.
EDIT:
And she did, and in a good spot too! My uchi is now Mira. <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> I should stop checking house plots in terrible locations.
> Mira decided to move in front of my future bridges ugh. I hope she returns soon.
> EDIT:
> And she did, and in a good spot too! My uchi is now Mira. <3



Congrats! She is awesome! I love her Sailor Venus design!


----------



## lenoreluna (May 23, 2014)

Plot resetting for Purrl...day 2...ugh so tired of this. All of the houses/PWPs are exactly two spaces away on all sides (except for the front of the house there's 3 spaces due to the door. It's the perfect spot and I have not gotten the house to land there  Please tell me I'm not the only one experiencing this...


----------



## Rokushi (May 23, 2014)

Melody88 said:


> Plot resetting for Purrl...day 2...ugh so tired of this. All of the houses/PWPs are exactly two spaces away on all sides (except for the front of the house there's 3 spaces due to the door. It's the perfect spot and I have not gotten the house to land there  Please tell me I'm not the only one experiencing this...



Maybe you could try going back a day and building a character house in the place she keeps appearing? Good luck!

Speaking of Lolly, I found her in my campsite yesterday while villager resetting and didn't expect her to be so cute... if Maple ever leaves, I might get her as a normal instead.


----------



## Bearica (May 23, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Maybe you could try going back a day and building a character house in the place she keeps appearing? Good luck!
> 
> Speaking of Lolly, I found her in my campsite yesterday while villager resetting and didn't expect her to be so cute... if Maple ever leaves, I might get her as a normal instead.



If they did that, wherever her plot would be at the time would be permanent since you have to save and whatnot when building a new house.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

What should I do? I don't want to TT much in my side town, but I REALLY want Tia out, so I can trade her for Octavian.


----------



## Rokushi (May 23, 2014)

Bearica said:


> If they did that, wherever her plot would be at the time would be permanent since you have to save and whatnot when building a new house.



No, you'd just have to use the 3DS clock and TT back to the last time you saved and build the house. (You can use a new character to make sure there is no plot on that day.) It doesn't matter if you save because the plot is not here yet. Then go back to the day you're plot resetting and make a new character to resume plot resetting. 

I've done it lots of times, you just have to be careful and make sure the date is right.


----------



## Cudon (May 23, 2014)

When I was plot resetting for both Diva and Tammy neither one of em would move where I wanted them to. Then I realized they would only move into spots with a patch of grass in a 5x5 radius & since the area I wanted them in was really busy neither of them even tried to move there untill I removed some of the paths.

So basically villagers don't seem to want to move into areas that have no grass in a 5x5 radius.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

I reset Honeybun, and I've been town resetting since yesterday.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

I have decided I am going to be TTing out Tia, to get her in boxes.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Now I am really starting to wonder if I should remove Stitches from the list and add Monty. I LOVE THE MONKEYS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

Have you visited Monty in a dream town? The villager art isn't an entirely accurate portrayal of a villager.

I'm still town resetting. ;-;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Have you visited Monty in a dream town? The villager art isn't an entirely accurate portrayal of a villager.
> 
> I'm still town resetting. ;-;



I've seen him while resetting a few time, and liked him. Plus I THINK he was one of the campers during Chugga's LP (I think he was in the Igloo), so I know how he looks in the game. But I am REALLY conflicted. I love both, and I already said I am not going to make one of those 'help choose one' threads again. (Plus since Stitches is a tier 1 he would get most votes if I made one anyway.)

I guess, I'll get Stitches, and if we don't get along in this town, I can trade him for Monty (Doubt I would though)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 23, 2014)

I am currently plot resetting for a Jock, no sign of Kid Cat yet.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Portia is leaving. Time to reset for a Monkey! <3 (Or Octavian or Stitches)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 23, 2014)

Finally! I got Kid Cat thanks to plot resetting. Now I am going to get a house and delete it. 
When Lolly moves in my 2nd town she'll move next to Kid Cat, perfectly aligned.


----------



## lenoreluna (May 23, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> No, you'd just have to use the 3DS clock and TT back to the last time you saved and build the house. (You can use a new character to make sure there is no plot on that day.) It doesn't matter if you save because the plot is not here yet. Then go back to the day you're plot resetting and make a new character to resume plot resetting.
> 
> I've done it lots of times, you just have to be careful and make sure the date is right.



So since the plot is appearing in my game today (may 3rd in game), I should TT back to yesterday (may 2nd) when I asked her to move, check first for a house with a new character, build that character's house, save and then TT back to may 3rd?


----------



## charyse (May 23, 2014)

I FINALLY GOT A GOOD PEPPY AND SHES MY FIRST CHOICE IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Cudon (May 23, 2014)

Those kawaii eyes are too much for me to handle Dx Gratz on getting her though


----------



## charyse (May 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Those kawaii eyes are too much for me to handle Dx Gratz on getting her though



thank you I seriously thought she'd never show up I was gonna settle for Cheri or Bunnie ;-;


----------



## lnvaderZlM (May 23, 2014)

lmao Stitches...I lost his move-in game twice, robbing me of two baskets of non-native perfect fruit. Then the next time I asked him to move in, he just said yes without a fight. Did he take pity on me or something lol?


----------



## Rokushi (May 23, 2014)

Melody88 said:


> So since the plot is appearing in my game today (may 3rd in game), I should TT back to yesterday (may 2nd) when I asked her to move, check first for a house with a new character, build that character's house, save and then TT back to may 3rd?



That's right. TT to the last day you saved the game - so May 2nd if that's when you last saved - to build a new house. And when you TT back to May 3rd, make sure you don't long in as an existing character.


----------



## lenoreluna (May 23, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> That's right. TT to the last day you saved the game - so May 2nd if that's when you last saved - to build a new house. And when you TT back to May 3rd, make sure you don't long in as an existing character.



Wow! That is a handy trick. One more question for you: Could I TT back to say like April 30th and build some PWPs and then TT back to May 3rd? Will the new villager always have a move in day of May 3rd no matter what? Because then I can prepare some PWPs to blocks spots I don't want them in


----------



## Cudon (May 23, 2014)

Melody88 said:


> Wow! That is a handy trick. One more question for you: Could I TT back to say like April 30th and build some PWPs and then TT back to May 3rd? Will the new villager always have a move in day of May 3rd no matter what? Because then I can prepare some PWPs to blocks spots I don't want them in


I did just that myself :3 Even though I don't see a reason to TT so far?


----------



## Rokushi (May 23, 2014)

Melody88 said:


> Wow! That is a handy trick. One more question for you: Could I TT back to say like April 30th and build some PWPs and then TT back to May 3rd? Will the new villager always have a move in day of May 3rd no matter what? Because then I can prepare some PWPs to blocks spots I don't want them in



I haven't tested that but I don't think you should try it. TTing backwards counts as a new day, so if you TT backwards to any day before the day you invited the villager (before May 2nd), it will be the same thing as TTing one day forward. This means that your villager will move in as if it were May 3rd. The villager move in date is not set on May 3rd, it is set on "the day after you invite them" which can either be May 3rd or May 1st (because TTing backwards counts as one day forward). 

I'm not sure if my explanation makes sense so feel free to ask if you need something cleared up!


----------



## Dogoat (May 23, 2014)

;___; Still resetting my ninth villager.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

I have a question, how can you guys reset for plots or villagers for multiple real life days?
I thought once the clock on that day hit 6, then you can't reset anymore.


----------



## Dogoat (May 23, 2014)

I've been resetting my Uchi/Peppy/9th villager for a good 4/5 days so far.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

Do you just time travel back to a certain time?


----------



## Dogoat (May 23, 2014)

Nah I just let the clock keep going. Although I haven't seen any plots recently in Sunicove soo...


----------



## charyse (May 23, 2014)

Rosie's plot landed right in line with Apollo and Julian next to where everyone lives it was meant to be


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

pLOT RESETTING COCO <3


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

It really stinks when I need to turn down cuties like Beau and Kitty because of the map. ;-;


----------



## Rika092 (May 23, 2014)

Got muffy into a location that cannot be said as ideal...but I'm too tired trying again. Ugh plot setting is so annoying ><


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

I found a town I like Freya, Bam, Groucho, Anabelle, and Elmer! ^^ I'm especially excited about Freya, plus I'll be able to plot reset for a normal, I'm hoping for Savannah, Kiki, or Mitzi.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

My third town has Bones, Ankha, Wolfgang, Goldie, and Pippy<3 all either dreamies, villagers I like, or ones I'm selling! :3
I'm plot resetting Coco rn tho!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

Did you reset Wisteria? I'm planning on keeping Freya and Bam, I'm not sure about Groucho and Anabelle. Elmer is the only villager I know I'm not keeping, but he is a cutie. <3


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Did you reset Wisteria? I'm planning on keeping Freya and Bam, I'm not sure about Groucho and Anabelle. Elmer is the only villager I know I'm not keeping, but he is a cutie. <3



yeahhh
idk something was just off about it.  
I got a nice map and stuff this time though!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Just got back from seeing Godzilla (LOVED it!).

Anyway, took my 3DS and turns out I got a streetpass move in. Lionel! Sadly I have to replace Stitches on my list so I can keep him. I am sorry Stitches.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 23, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Just got back from seeing Godzilla (LOVED it!).
> 
> Anyway, took my 3DS and turns out I got a streetpass move in. Lionel! Sadly I have to replace Stitches on my list so I can keep him. I am sorry Stitches.



Is it good?  I am either going to see Godzilla or the new X-Men movie this weekend with some friends.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Is it good?  I am either going to see Godzilla or the new X-Men movie this weekend with some friends.



Different people have different tastes. So I can't really say. I enjoyed it pretty well though (Other than the serious lack of screen time someone has). Much better than the previous American made one from 1998.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW! LIONEL HAS ALL HIS ORIGINAL FURNITURE! 

A streetpass move in that is 100% original. PLUS it's a great villager! AWESOME!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

Lionel is amazing. <3 He's one of the few villagers I'd be thrilled to see as a Streetpass move in.

I am going to start villager resetting for Savannah, Mitzi, Kiki, O'Hare, Kyle, Mira, or any other villagers I really like. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just saw the starting screen, and there is a plot perfectly symmetrical to Bam, who is symmetrical to Freya and Annabelle. I didn't load up my mayor, I didn't want to risk it, but it looked so nice. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found Molly in a horrible stop


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Got the campsite up. Going to camp reset now.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

I just realized in Windale tomorrow is my Smug reset day.
Hopefully Marshal will meander in and plop his house down in a nice spot.
(BecauseIrefusetopay50millionbellsforavillager.)

I'm also on the fence about allowing Julian back into my town, since him and Colton have been wanting to move in during my resets. 
Both are pretty alright villagers in my opinion, I like Colton just a liiiiitle bit more.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

I've found some great villagers, but I either didn't like them enough to take them in (Marina and Fauna) or they've landed in a crap spot (Molly). I have to plot reset Diana in Chrome and villager reset in Floralia tomorrow, so I hope I can end this soon. >.<


----------



## Gingersnap (May 23, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I've found some great villagers, but I either didn't like them enough to take them in (Marina and Fauna) or they've landed in a crap spot (Molly). I have to plot reset Diana in Chrome and villager reset in Floralia tomorrow, so I hope I can end this soon. >.<



Good luck my friend, I hope your game codes itself nicely so that resetting takes as little time as possible.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 23, 2014)

Thanks! I wish you luck as well. There are only 31 smugs, so hopefully you'll get Marshal/Colton/Julian quickly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found Phoebe!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 23, 2014)

Alright. Tia will be traded for Octavian. So I will not be resetting for him (Unless he comes up before one of my monkeys! Then I am trading her for one of the Monkeys I want!) 

I will now be campsite resetting for one of my beloved monkeys! Shari, Deli, or Nana will be moving in from the campsite first! (All three will be living on Planet Vegeta eventually!)


----------



## monk (May 24, 2014)

filbert is in my cycling campsite and he's being so stubborn :/

LOL he just decided to move in right when i posted this :3


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2014)

First I had Shep who wanted to kill my hybrids, and then I reset and got Lopez in the perfect spot<3 I probably should've kept resetting for Cookie, but there's 2 more villagers to move out of my town, so I'll get the chance later.


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2014)

Are you guys resetting on a day when theres a guaranteed random villager move in? If so you guys are frickin insane o.o I mean you're not even guaranteed to get the villager you hope for each reset and not just that said villager might just move into a poopy place.


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Are you guys resetting on a day when theres a guaranteed random villager move in? If so you guys are frickin insane o.o I mean you're not even guaranteed to get the villager you hope for each reset and not just that said villager might just move into a poopy place.



Protip: Only check the sign if the plot is in a good place.
I personally find campsite resetting more frustrating, since I never get campers xD My town is still in the works, so there's a lot of space for villagers to move in.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

Gonna start villager resetting for a normal/smug now. Hoping for O'Hare, Kyle, Lionel, Savannah, Mitzi, Kiki, or a nice villager in a good spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got Savannah on my first try, perfectly symmetrical to Phoebe!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

Ugh all the smugs want to plant themselves in front of my house.
I'm mostly looking for Marshal but if I get Colton, I'd be fine.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

^ My villagers tend to plot themselves next to my house, or in front of my campsite/town hall. :c It gets really annoying.

Time to start plot resetting for Diana. Hopefully she'll be as easy as Savannah.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

I find Marshal and his house is too close to mine and blocking the path to the beach.
If only he moved it over a little I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

I am back to camp resetting.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

Oh my god, oh my god you guys! 
I got Marshal in an AMAZING spot I'm so excited right now! 
4 hours of resetting was so worth it. <3


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

Still resetting my ninth villager .____. I just want one of them pls.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

Got Nana in my campsite. Moving her in! 2 more monkeys to get! Shari and Deli!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Got Nana in my campsite. Moving her in! 2 more monkeys to get! Shari and Deli!



Aw congrats! Nana's such a cutie pie. ;0;


----------



## Celes (May 24, 2014)

Ugh, I'm at eight villagers right now, and I have a random move in. Stupid Katt won't stop plotting her house. Is there a way so that no one will move in? Dx
Thankfully, I went in as a second character to check for plots. Now I'm scared of going to other towns because of these random villager move ins ;.;.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I think I'm going to TT and plot reset for my smug. I need to get to nine villagers ASAP so I can adopt Pierce from someone who will be holding him. I also need to get Pierce into boxes. >.<


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2014)

Well since I learned the money-making guide from lazy campers I shall campsite-reset for a lazy.


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

I seem to be getting normal villagers, so maybe I'll come across Marina or Molly ;A;


----------



## Reserved (May 24, 2014)

I'm planning on plot resetting all my villagers into a straight line, south of my town... this is gonna take a long time...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2014)

I found Zucker in the campsite. A lazy I need, should I make him move in to auction him off?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I personally despise Zucker, so I'd sell him, but it seems like you'd make money with him either way (I don't know what the lazy money method is?). I'd at least give him a chance, to see if you like him enough to keep him.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I personally despise Zucker, so I'd sell him, but it seems like you'd make money with him either way (I don't know what the lazy money method is?). I'd at least give him a chance, to see if you like him enough to keep him.


Ok. So i'll make him move in then.


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2014)

Can you please tell about the lazy method ? :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Can you please tell about the lazy method ? :3


Well I cant tell you because its too long.  But I will show you the link.

Here it is!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

Here's who I've gotten so far:

Eugene
Lionel - Bad Spot 
Curlos <3
Hans
Marshal
Colton - Bad Spot 
Rodney
Ed - Bad Spot 
Zell
Marshal Two


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2014)

Time to move Walt/Queenie out in hopes of getting a cute villager.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

lol I just got Marshal _again_, I don't like him that much but if he would place himself in a decent spot I'd maybe keep him to give him away


----------



## dragonair (May 24, 2014)

I've been TTing for 3 in-game weeks now and these villagers don't want to leave. Everyone else has asked over and over. -o-


----------



## Naiad (May 24, 2014)

animalsgocrossing said:


> I've been TTing for 3 in-game weeks now and these villagers don't want to leave. Everyone else has asked over and over. -o-



What method are you using to TT?


----------



## Cudon (May 24, 2014)

Campsite resetting Rooney while waiting for a person to answer on reddit.. So annoying when a person answers 9 hours after your message. I understand that happening once a day but damn this person really hates answering in time x.x


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

Bones is out. Now to camp reset.


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

;__; I'm so close to giving up on this ninth villager.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

That's it. After I get Shari, Deli, or Octavian from my campsite, I am going to let the game flow normally with no TT or resetting, because I am sick of doing it.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I really want Julian or Colton, these are the villagers I've gone through, updated. 

Eugene
Lionel - Bad Spot 
Curlos <3
Hans
Marshal
Colton - Bad Spot 
Rodney
Ed - Bad Spot 
Zell
Marshal Two
Marshal Three
Lucha
Kyle
Lopez - <3
Kidd
Kidd Two
Lucha Two
Hans Two
Quillson
Chadder
Tex
Lucha Three
Curlos Two <3
O’Hare - Bad Spot 
Pietro
Pietro Two


----------



## krielle (May 24, 2014)

Doing the 16 villager cycle for 2 villagers, Diana and Fuchsia. 
Currently at 9/17.
Lobo moved out yesterday accidentally but I'm gonna replace him with Wolfgang or Genji once I'm done cycling with 3 available spots. >w<


----------



## Gingersnap (May 24, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I really want Julian or Colton, these are the villagers I've gone through, updated.
> 
> Eugene
> Lionel - Bad Spot
> ...



I know the pain of this, good luck!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

Alright. it looks like the villager obsessed with Planet Vegeta is Sterling the Toucan. I have come across him in the campsite 5 times so far.


----------



## dragonair (May 24, 2014)

> What method are you using to TT?


I made a new villager and only talked to villagers I want to keep twice, and ones I want gone once. Then I just TT day by day and walk around on my main.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

^ Ty, Gingersnap. ^^

Still resetting, I've came across Curlos and Marshal four times, but I haven't seen Julian once. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got Colton in a good spot!! 

Final List:

Eugene
Lionel - Bad Spot 
Curlos <3
Hans
Marshal
Colton - Bad Spot 
Rodney
Ed - Bad Spot 
Zell
Marshal Two
Marshal Three
Lucha
Kyle
Lopez - <3
Kidd
Kidd Two
Lucha Two
Hans Two
Quillson
Chadder
Tex
Lucha Three
Curlos Two <3
O’Hare - Bad Spot 
Pietro
Pietro Two
Henry
Graham
Klaus
Curlos Three <3
Olaf 
Curlos Four <3
Eugene Two
Phil
Ken
Marshal Four omg
Beardo
Kidd Three
Lopez Two <3
Tex Two
Chadder Two
*Quietly Sobs*
Chadder Three gtfo
Hans Three
*Colton <333*


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

If I get Amelia or Savannah again I might switch Molly or Marina with them.


----------



## charyse (May 24, 2014)

I'm so sad I have to get rid of Molly so I can plot reset to get a uchi :< she's adorable but I have too many normal villagers


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

Do you have all of your dreamies? If not, just move in an uchi and collect the pwps


----------



## charyse (May 24, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Do you have all of your dreamies? If not, just move in an uchi and collect the pwps



yeah I have 8 dreamies and I'm trying to get one villager out then there's Molly so I'm getting both out so I have 8 and my 9th will be uchi I'm too lazy to camp reset for phoebe it'd be impossible


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I'm going to plot reset for my ninth, so I can get prepared for Pierce.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

When ninth plot resetting, do plots appear sometimes, or do I need to TT to a date when they will spawn all of the time?


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

Wondering that as well.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I TT'd another day, and I saw my first villager plot. Hoping it'll be a contentious stream of villager plots.


----------



## dragonair (May 24, 2014)

I'm getting so frustrated. I made a newer character to get these 2 starters out and I've been TTing for hours and still none of them pinged me.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 24, 2014)

Still resetting for one of my beloved Monkeys.


----------



## charyse (May 24, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Still resetting for one of my beloved Monkeys.



I always get monkeys I wish you could take villagers from others campsites


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

;A; Gonna SCREAM. Still haven't come across anyone as my ninth.


----------



## charyse (May 24, 2014)

I am trying to get puddles and Molly out and neither will ping why


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

I TT'd two or three days forward, so far I've gotten Mint, Jambette, Kitty (in a horrible area ;o; ), and Lucky. It's been on and off. How far have you time traveled?


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

Like a good 4/5 days. I get plots, but none of them are the villagers I'm looking for :c


----------



## Leopardfire (May 24, 2014)

Ah, I thought you meant you weren't getting any villagers at all. I'm in a similar boat, besides Kitty I haven't got anyone that I really like.


----------



## krielle (May 24, 2014)

11/17 arrrrgh


----------



## Dogoat (May 24, 2014)

I've come across so many villagers I can't even list them D|


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Found Hippeux in the campsite. VERY reluctantly didn't take him.


----------



## dragonair (May 25, 2014)

Still no luck getting these 3 villagers out. I'm thinking I'm gonna remake a new villager and try again. Thankfully less villagers that I want to keep are asking to move out.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Just found Muffy in my campsite....If I get her that means Planet Vegeta will have 3 Uchis......I can't resist I love Uchi villagers so much!!! I guess Merengue will have to go, since I can not get rid of Mira, and I refuse to NOT get Shari. I love the monkeys so much. I guess I will Merengue will have to be traded for Octavian.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Muffy is all moved in.


----------



## juneau (May 25, 2014)

I'm at 8 villagers now so it's plot resetting time. :c Been trying to find a quick move in so I don't have to deal with this but I keep getting outbid for villagers I want lol.

Lobo just put his plot near Merengue's house, but I don't really like the location. There are worse places he could have put his house, but still, I think I'll hold out for another villager. Not that fond of Lobo out of all the Cranky wolves, anyway.


----------



## Naiad (May 25, 2014)

Bam is moving in~


----------



## dragonair (May 25, 2014)

Congrats, Lafiel!

These are the most stubborn villagers ever. -o-


----------



## Reserved (May 25, 2014)

why isn't my acnl clock being changed with the 3ds clock


----------



## Naiad (May 25, 2014)

animalsgocrossing said:


> Congrats, Lafiel!
> 
> These are the most stubborn villagers ever. -o-



Thanks!  I'll have to plot reset tomorrow ;^; It's going to be another long and difficult journey. Zell and Erik moved in perfect spots without any issues, I just have to hope Bam is the same.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## dragonair (May 25, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to plot reset tomorrow ;^; It's going to be another long and difficult journey. Zell and Erik moved in perfect spots without any issues, I just have to hope Bam is the same.
> 
> What are you doing right now?



Ah, good luck!
& I'm trying to get these 3 villagers out so I have more room in my town, but none of them want to leave. I've literally been trying all day. uou


----------



## Rokushi (May 25, 2014)

Day 10 of resetting for a 9th villager. I just found Ankha's plot (in a bad spot), I'm wondering if I should just take her in and then trade her for one of my dreamies later. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rokushi (May 25, 2014)

I took Ankha - I can finally play normally after almost two weeks of resetting!


----------



## monk (May 25, 2014)

Genji just pinged me in my cycling town and i told him bye and he wants to stay now :/ ugh i hate when villagers do that!!


----------



## Rokushi (May 25, 2014)

monk said:


> Genji just pinged me in my cycling town and i told him bye and he wants to stay now :/ ugh i hate when villagers do that!!



When they do that, just quit without saving and don't talk to them again - they'll move out for sure.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 25, 2014)

Time to plot reset Caroline in Esterlyn!
I hope she moves in next to Naomi.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

Back to ninth villager resetting ;-;


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

;____; Getting frustrated with this ninth villager.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 25, 2014)

Forgot to reset for Caroline, she's now in front of town hall.
FML.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 25, 2014)

Looks like its time to plot reset for Zucker, hope it wont take too long.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zucker has found his plot. Now to make him move away.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I accidentally loaded as my mayor, but luckily, no plot appeared. ^^'


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 25, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I accidentally loaded as my mayor, but luckily, no plot appeared. ^^'


Yay! Be sure to plot reset tomorrow.


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Hmmm, debating on whether or not I should replace Molly with Amelia for my piratey-ish town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Keeping Amelia, her plot is there and I'm done resetting I just wanna do stuff now :V


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

Imo, Amelia fits in much better than Molly.

I TT'd a day forward, back to villager resetting. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just found Merengue in a bad spot.


----------



## charyse (May 25, 2014)

I finally got puddles out and I'm holding Molly till I can trade with someone then I'm plot resetting for phoebe eep hopefully tia pops up in campsite but I'm too lazy to seek her


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I've encoutnred so many villagers:
Mint
Jambette
Cube
Kitty - BAD SPOT WHYY D:
Lucky
Clay
Elise
Alice
Annalisa
Roald
Mallary
Blanche
Pecan
Merengue - Bad Spot 
Lily
Tammy
Timbra
Charlise
Lyman
Merry - BAD SPOT WHYY D:

Kitty and Merry plotted themselves in the exact same spots. >.<


----------



## BluebellLight (May 25, 2014)

i had luck with merry in kitten since she was my 1st peppy in a gr8 spot


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Auuuhhhh I want to get the 100% approval done for the campsite. Only problem is I don't know where to put it >.>


----------



## Cudon (May 25, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Hmmm, debating on whether or not I should replace Molly with Amelia for my piratey-ish town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Keeping Amelia, her plot is there and I'm done resetting I just wanna do stuff now :V


Pirate themed town? So cool  Amelia does fit the theme more aswell. 

Rooney put his town somewhere decent.. I was trying to get him next to Lyman but it didn't work out. For some reason theres a spot just by the path to the beach that every villager ive tried to plot reset have put their houses into and unfortunately the spot I wanted him originally into was just by that spot. It's odd since the villagers always put the house in that one specific spot. Really bothers me.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I accidentally loaded as my mayor... again. Harry's moving in. >.<


----------



## Sharmista (May 25, 2014)

Urgh I reset the campsite since a few days with still no luck. So tired and a bit frustrated. I hope tomorrow or a day after that, because in a few days I will be at eight villagers again and I'm so not looking forward to plot resetting for the 9th *sigh


----------



## lilabounce (May 25, 2014)

Got the first of my dreamies into Olympus ^^ Really hoping plot resetting for Phoebe won't take too long, because it's my first real plot resetting attempt  Gave it a couple of goes just now, but I'm going to start for real in the morning! :3


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Gont my 100% mayor approval c: Now to get the campsite.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I need to TT Pierce into pinging me.  He's in a town full of dreamies, so I'm nervous. I planning on doing two days forward, two days backward method, which has always worked in the past, but if I mess up now...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Well.....Ricky told me he wants to leave...I have to TT him out! I need to do some resetting for my beloved monkeys!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 25, 2014)

I think I came across the best starters ever.
Merengue, Snake, Bob, Robin, and Bangle.


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Campsite is finished c: Now to reset for Bones, Marina, Octavian or Vic!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aren't you supposed to get a camper the first day the campsite is built?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Campsite is finished c: Now to reset for Bones, Marina, Octavian or Vic!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aren't you supposed to get a camper the first day the campsite is built?



It's the day AFTER it is built


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Oh okay omo

- - - Post Merge - - -

So like just wanna make sure

Place Campsite - Pay it off
Campsite built
Next day after built camper?


----------



## juneau (May 25, 2014)

Aah, been plot resetting for Fang for like half an hour, but now I see Bruce's plot in a decent spot, wondering if I should settle for him. He's okay as far as Crankies go, for me.

Edit: Yup, think I'm gonna do that. After half an hour of Cesars and Rickys, Bruce is lookin' pretty good.


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Wowowowowow hi there Molly :I


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Back to camp resetting in Planet Vegeta. If I come across another Cranky I like, I'll have to get Octavian in Neo Mercury.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

Elmer pinged to move, now I'm going to get the campsite set up so I can reset for a new lazy. It's kinda bittersweet, I like him a lot, but his house is in a pretty bad spot.


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

.>. Campsite resetting is slightly easier than plot resetting thats for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got Biskit instead of Bones ;n; why

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MARINA! <3


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

c: She agreed on the first try!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

Congrats! I just paid off the campsite, time to start resetting!


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Well now I have to plot Marina, I hope Wolfgang or someone asks to move so I can campsite reset for the last four (because my friend has Zell but she can't seem to get him to ping.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg yes Marina put her house in the exact spot I wanted it, first try <3


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

c: Moved out Wolfgang, now to campsite for another!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Resetting for a new Mercury.


----------



## Syndra (May 25, 2014)

i'm starting to panic because it's almost been a week and a villager i adopted's plot hasn't appeared ;;;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

Wow. Came across the WORST starting line-up ever:

Jambette, Harry, Jitters, Elise, and Anchovy


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I found Beau, going to covince him to move him! <3

My final list:

Gaston
Katt
Broccolo
Paula
Bettina
Genji
Cookie
Drago
Diana <3
Apple
Derwin derrr
Phil
Rolf
Zucker
Cherry
Coco
Alli
Tabby
Croque
Caroline
Hamphrey
Jay
Dotty
*Beau*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just found a plot for Gloria FML

- - - Post Merge - - -

I still have space, but need a spot for Pierce! At least Gloria is my favorite duck.


----------



## Dogoat (May 25, 2014)

Auk I'm not sure if I'm up to reset for Bones D|


----------



## Leopardfire (May 25, 2014)

I'd wait until tomorrow, I'm personally burned out on resetting.

Come on Beau, who cares if your town has tasty water! D:<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just lost my net to Beau... D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's in! <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 25, 2014)

I have decided I am only bringing back 4 vilagers from my previous Neo Mercury. Hopper, Julian, Ankha, and Bertha. The others will be new ones.


----------



## 413x (May 26, 2014)

To those who know Campsite reset to a T...just how do you make sure of things? As in if the tent's going to be occupied or not?
Is there any way to make sure there will be a camper in town?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

413x said:


> To those who know Campsite reset to a T...just how do you make sure of things? As in if the tent's going to be occupied or not?
> Is there any way to make sure there will be a camper in town?



It is only guaranteed on the day after it is built.

Also, the camp reset works exactly like the plot reset.


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Wow. Came across the WORST starting line-up ever:
> 
> Jambette, Harry, Jitters, Elise, and Anchovy



best*


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> best*


It is the worst. It is only slightly worse than all 5 being deer.

Best would be:
Hopper, Bertha, Ankha, Stitches, Tammi


----------



## lilabounce (May 26, 2014)

I _think_ I might have gotten a good place for Phoebe on my fifth try ^^ Its not any of the places I had in mind, but in relation to where I'm going to place my bridges and my path, it looks pretty good! (Plus there is enough room for me to line someone's house up with hers :3)


----------



## Gingersnap (May 26, 2014)

Time to plot reset Sprinkle in Windale and villager reset for a dreamie in my new second town. 
I think I finally found the two towns I'm keeping <3


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Gonna campsite reset for a bit, if I don't find anyone I'll start moving Julian and Diana with all my stuff over to Sunicove to cycle in Cosmos.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 26, 2014)

I am having trouble moving villagers out in my cycling town. I've been TTing 5 in-game months and nobody seems to want to move out. I've tried talking to them everyday, but that doesn't work. I even tried skipping every day by not talking to the villagers but its still not working. The only time Isabelle says "Oh that's right" is when there's an event. Can anyone tell me what's the problem?


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

I got Molly to go to a good home I'll miss her cute little self  time to plot reset for phoebe


----------



## Panduhh (May 26, 2014)

Question

Does plot setting (excessive resetting to get your villager in place) create your game to have a higher chance of corrupting?

I'm asking this now because I've been reading horror stories on people who's games have become corrupt and I don't want to do anything to make this happen but I do want to put my villagers in better places..


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Well camp resetting is a no go. Timbra moved in.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Alright. Back to trying to find a good town to start with.


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

is it the second day after your 9th villager has moved where you get tons of plots while resetting or a random day?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

^ When Elmer (leaving me with eight villagers) moved out, Gloria's plot appeared a few in-game days later.

I'm going to plot reset for Beau, hoping he can move next to Colton. ^^


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Question
> 
> Does plot setting (excessive resetting to get your villager in place) create your game to have a higher chance of corrupting?
> 
> I'm asking this now because I've been reading horror stories on people who's games have become corrupt and I don't want to do anything to make this happen but I do want to put my villagers in better places..


As far as I'm aware, no. However I've heard of people accidentally loading their mayor and shutting the system off when the game was saving. If you shut off your system when the game is saving there's a really slight chance of corruption, thankfully I've done this only once without any consequences.

- - - Post Merge - - -



charyse said:


> is it the second day after your 9th villager has moved where you get tons of plots while resetting or a random day?


As far as I'm aware it's like 2 - 8 days later. There have been times when in my cycling town a villager would move in only 8 days later. I've heard of a trick that people use when villager move in resetting. Basically the second day there's a slight chance of a villager moving in, however the chance is pretty slight. The trick is to make a new character and save when there's no plot. Repeat this untill 8th day which is when it's guaranteed for a move in to move.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

I think I have learned something...

Good Maps = Bad Starters
Bad Map = Good Starters

Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

Camp resetting for a 10th villager! and town resetting topics go in the stickied thread, ami


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

I found an okay spot... I've realized there really isn't any great spots in my town to plot anymore. e.e


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I found an okay spot... I've realized there really isn't any great spots in my town to plot anymore. e.e


 Same problem that I had. You could try to get creative and make a new spot by editing some area, that's what I did atleast :3


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I think I have learned something...
> 
> Good Maps = Bad Starters
> Bad Map = Good Starters
> ...


it's true I have the best map but I had Patty Cousteau Chow Caroline and Yuka as starters the ugliest lot of starters ever


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Do starters matter though? You can always cycle em out. However you can't change the map


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

I have lily in my campsite while plot resetting I love her I like too many normals I need a intervention


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Do starters matter though? You can always cycle em out. However you can't change the map



I want to have at least 1 dreamie in my starters.


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Do starters matter though? You can always cycle em out. However you can't change the map



that's why idc about starters they're all gone anyway


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

charyse said:


> I have lily in my campsite while plot resetting I love her I like too many normals I need a intervention


i have 4 lol


----------



## Cascade (May 26, 2014)

Trying to get Rosie as my camper but no luck -.-


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

Harry is now out of Floralia, time to campsite reset~


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> i have 4 lol



right now I have 2 but I want Tia too but honestly there's around 10 I would take


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

How can you guys stand having so many normals? I can't even have 2. Like gosh there are people with half of their villagers being normals.. Meanwhile it took me forever to choose who to replace Annalisa with. I barely like any o.o


----------



## wacoma (May 26, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I think I have learned something...
> 
> Good Maps = Bad Starters
> Bad Map = Good Starters
> ...


I've only had two instances where I found a really great map with villagers that I thought were great in it too.

The rest of the time I think you are correct. lol I reset a ton for my map, I ended up with a layout I like but I had to sort of deal with the fact one of my favorite villagers is sort of in front of my town hall. 

I've found I'm really unlucky when it comes to placement of villagers. I always get excited when I see my favorite villager in the line up, then I check their location after Isabelle's introduction and my heart drops. Always in front of the town hall, access to beach, or in front of retail.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

I just got Lolly in my campsite
should i take her and replace her in my second town or keep both Lollys? i just love lolly


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

so far I've gotten frita shari and renee come on phoebe


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

If I were you, I'd keep your Lolly with Bob and trade this Lolly for another dreamy. Or, I'd ignore her and keep on resetting. I love Lolly to, but two of any villager is a bit much imo.

I changed the day to Saturday, no villagers like to camp on Mondays. >.<


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

Hopefully I find Coco soon... or dotty
or other various villagers


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Just came across Chugga's starters! (Rocco, Molly, Stinky, Biskit, and Pango) I was VERY tempted to take it, but I didn't.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

That's really a slim chance of happening 0_o
i dont really like chugga myself
and again, TOWN resetting goes in the sticky. I dont want this locked


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

You can TT back in time to campsite reset, right? I still haven't found a single camper.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> You can TT back in time to campsite reset, right? I still haven't found a single camper.



I'm not sure:O
u might just be in a dry spell


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

Maybe. I'm going to TT to Tuesday anyway, hopefully I'll have better luck.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Good Things:


I see a penguin and a hippo that I want
Good Map.



Bad Things:
Pears (The Doctor would agree they suck.)
Brown train station roof
Kevin, Joey, AND ESPECIALLY Penelope


should I take this one?


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Maybe. I'm going to TT to Tuesday anyway, hopefully I'll have better luck.



Did you just build the campsite? 
It goes 
place campsite - pay it off
campsite build on new day
Campers on next day


----------



## FallingStar (May 26, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Good Things:
> View attachment 47659
> I see a penguin and a hippo that I want
> Good Map.
> ...


I think you should take it. If you reeallly don't like pears, couldn't you just cut all of the pear trees down later and plant an entirely new fruit? The train station can be upgraded to be better-looking later, and if you already have at least two villagers you want, that becomes less heartache later on if you planned on searching for them.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

again
pLEASE 
keep town resetting in the stickied thread


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Alright, got to get my home built, and start resetting for my Snooty, Uchi and Smug. Going for Ankha, Mira, and Julian. (Going to move out the Mira in Planet Vegeta, as to not have repeats, and Mira fits this one more)

I have selected the 10th dreamie. I have decided I will give Marina another chance. Since I have decided to get Octavian and Zucker, why not just try and get the other as well.


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Gonna be resetting Bones in a few c: Then need to move out Chester and two more for two villagers from my main town.


----------



## Capella (May 26, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> It is the worst. It is only slightly worse than all 5 being deer.
> 
> Best would be:
> Hopper, Bertha, Ankha, Stitches, Tammi



I have to agree with you those are all wonderful villagers


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

oh my god Phoebe's plot just showed up in the most perfect spot I didn't even want her there but it's perfect bless her soul


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

It seems all my villagers wanna plot around the plaza lol


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

Kenny said:


> It seems all my villagers wanna plot around the plaza lol



mine all plot in the lower half of my town which is good cuz they are all plumped down there I didn't think another could fit but she did somehow


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Still resetting for Mira, Julian, and Ankha


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

D| Trying to get Chester, Timbra and Kidd to ping.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Still resetting for one of my remaining dreamies.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

I already got Beau from the automatic day. I'm campsite resetting for a different villager. I found Carmen once when I set my 3DS to Tuesday, but I went back to Saturday and I haven't found anyone else.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Got Mira and Julian!

(Woohoo! Post 1000 is about Mira!)


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

;____; Timbra, Chester or Kidd won't ping.


----------



## Naiad (May 26, 2014)

Walt or Lolly need to ping already U_U I love them, but I need to reset for Cookie.


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Marshal camping in my main.. What a waste


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Got Ankha!


----------



## krielle (May 26, 2014)

Just three more and I can get my deer babies back ;__;

good luck to everyone! I can't wait to get back to playing regularly.


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Finally got Kidd to move!~


----------



## lumineerin (May 26, 2014)

Bluebear is camping in my town! What a cutie!


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

Starting to cycle in my main. Packed up all my items and bells. Gonna move everything over to Sunicove on the 8th and then reset the 9th.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

This has been the worst campsite resetting session I have ever had.  Besides Saturday, do any other days spawn lots of campers?


----------



## azaleakid (May 26, 2014)

Been plot resetting Bob all day since yesterday and I really just want it be over so I can cycle Agnes out for room for Fuchsia (if I ever get her.)


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

I finally got another camper, Kid Cat. :')


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

I just now realized, how purrrfectly Ankha had placed her house. It is aligned with mine!


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

phoebe is moved in I can play normally now I'm not gonna camp reset a ton for tia she'll pop up eventually


----------



## BluebellLight (May 26, 2014)

campers so far
Kevin
Biff
Bree
Benedict
Puddles
Midge
Lucky
Lolly
Snake
Punchy
Victoria
Opal
Leonardo
Annalise
Benjamin
Nana
Pompom


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

Carmen
Kid Cat
Drago
Ed
Monique
Truffles

These are the villagers I've seen. I kinda wish I took Kid Cat or Ed.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

I am going to reset Planet Vegeta. For a few reasons:

- Goku being the mayor...just feels...weird. Vegeta makes much more sense.
- At first, I didn't think it was too bad, but.....the houses for Muffy and Nana are DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF TOWN HALL, REALLY are bad.....I will NOT cycle for them to move their plot. So the only way to fix it is by doing this.
- Since it is only a few days old, I don't really mind doing this.
- My mess up in plot resetting and getting Tia instead of one of my beloved monkeys.
- Since I got Mira in my new Neo Mercury, it feels weird having her in this town too. Plus I can reset for Shari!

(I won't post about this more here though.)


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

^ Are you still going to give Tia to your trader?

I've still had no luck in campsite resetting. I'm aiming for Bob, Moe, Ankha, Kitty, Purrl, Bruce, or some other villager I like.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 26, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> ^ Are you still going to give Tia to your trader?
> 
> I've still had no luck in campsite resetting. I'm aiming for Bob, Moe, Ankha, Kitty, Purrl, Bruce, or some other villager I like.



CRAP! I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT! I already did the reset.....(Maybe I will come across Tia as a starter)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just sent them a PM about it apologizing, and saying if I come across her again, I'll just GIVE them Tia.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 26, 2014)

If I were you, I'd try to get starters that don't contain a normal, so you could villager reset for her, unless your trader doesn't mind you losing her.

I just got Willow in the campsite. <3 Hopefully more awesome villagers like her start showing up!


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

I want her one space back is that x gonna stop it from going there D:


----------



## Dogoat (May 26, 2014)

That fossil won't stop a villager from moving there.


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

Kenny said:


> That fossil won't stop a villager from moving there.



ok good


----------



## Bearica (May 26, 2014)

Time to plot reset Francine next to Chrissy! ;v; This will take forever.


----------



## charyse (May 26, 2014)

why am I still plot resetting for Tia she goes like 2 spaces from where I want her why why there's limited space now because she's 10th this is gonna take ages


----------



## Naiad (May 27, 2014)

I thought Lolly pinged me to move out, but nope. She pinged me to make a GARBAGE CAN. Asdfghjkl;


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

Cycling in my main town, already gave away Lolly and Ankha. Gonna miss Ankha, but she's not coming with me to my new town.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 27, 2014)

Mitzi is in my campsite. <33 It took forever, but I'm glad I campsite reset.

Carmen
Kid Cat
Drago smh
Ed
Monique
Truffles smfh
Willow <3333
Rizzo
Henry
Jacques
Tex
*Mitzi*

I really need a cranky though.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 27, 2014)

Muffy has move in to Neo Mercury!


----------



## monk (May 27, 2014)

going to campsite reset for dreamies :3 this is my first time lol


----------



## Libertae (May 27, 2014)

Got Gruff in my campsite, first load. Gonna reset some more...


----------



## jiheishou (May 27, 2014)

I got Truffles today! I know people hate her eyebrows but they're fierce imo


----------



## monk (May 27, 2014)

got poppy!!! shes so cute :x i might keep her for myself or sell her

never mind... she doesn't seem to be that popular to sell so i think i'm gonna move on lol :3


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

jiheishou said:


> I got Truffles today! I know people hate her eyebrows but they're fierce imo



That eyebrow game tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Timbra pinged in my second town. So I can move her out, move Julian over and continue cycling in Cosmos.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 27, 2014)

Reset time in my new town, hoping for a good snooty, uchi, or smug.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 27, 2014)

Looking for a new Planet Vegeta because Frieza blew it up.

I was just greeted at the station by Ankha, Merengue, and Fang. The other 2 are Beau and Bam.

Didn't take it though. But seriously 5 extremely popular ones?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

Again, this topic is not for that kind of resetting ami. put that in the sticky thread


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 27, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Again, this topic is not for that kind of resetting ami. put that in the sticky thread



I am not going to be posting all the ones I come across. I only posted that one, because I thought that was kind of interesting, and wanted to share that one.


----------



## Mebble (May 27, 2014)

I asked Erik to move in this morning  Im very excited ~


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

I know but you still need to post it in the stickied thread to keep this one on topic so it doesnt get locked


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

Found Stitches in my campsite while cycling in Cosmos, considering switching Beau with him if my boyfriend doesn't want him.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

Campers so far
Kevin
Biff
Bree
Benedict
Puddles
Midge
Lucky
Lolly
Snake
Punchy
Victoria
Opal
Leonardo
Annalise
Benjamin
Nana
Pompom
Grizzly
Pompom
Ribbot
Freya
Chief
Quillson
Frobert
Punchy
Groucho
Vic
Curlos

pls coco


----------



## Leopardfire (May 27, 2014)

Groucho pinged to move, now I'm going to plot reset Mitzi so I can TT him out and do more campsite resetting.


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

omo Wondering if I should move out Chester to pick up Zell, or reset for Vic/Octavian.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

aw chester is qt


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

Chester's not meant for Sunicove lmao  Also considering switching Annalise with Savannah, but I haven't given them much a chance to get used to since I've just been moving villagers in/out since I started.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 27, 2014)

Savannah is the cutest horse ever. <3 I don't really think a zebra would fit a pirate town, though.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

Aw I think Savannah's fiery hair would work well with Sunicove!


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Savannah is the cutest horse ever. <3 I don't really think a zebra would fit a pirate town, though.


 I beg to differ o3o I think Savannah would be great in a pirate themed town. She looks all unique and all. A bit fiery aswell


----------



## Dogoat (May 27, 2014)

If I happen to stumble across Savannah in Sunicove/Cosmos I'll give her a chance.


----------



## Gingersnap (May 27, 2014)

uughh i get good villagers in terrible places

just got Pecan in a good spot <3 now I have two of my favorite Squirrels, Peanut and Pecan in this town haha


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (May 27, 2014)

Plot resetting for Frank. Ahh he's such a cool dude. I _hate_ that they changed him from jock to cranky. I almost didn't bother with him 'cause I really need a jock. I just couldn't refuse, though.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

FINALLY FOUND MY LAST DREAMIE IN MY CAMP
welcome to Bluebell, Fauna! <3


----------



## Cascade (May 27, 2014)

Ah Fauna, Congratz!

I still want Rosie as my camper..


----------



## BluebellLight (May 27, 2014)

trying to get fauna to move in
I sold her my random dorado in a game
sHE PAID 70,000 bells for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes! She's moving in! Now to plot her by Bunnie!
I used a fence to block off most of the undesirable spots so hopefully she'll plot right soon!
She's like "I can't wait to figure out where my house will be! There's so many great places!"
like lol no theres literally one place I will allow you to live


----------



## PeachyK (May 27, 2014)

I had Genji yesterday sadly my town was full! He was not a dreamie however I would have put him in my town to help someone


----------



## monk (May 27, 2014)

campsite resetting in monk for kid cat, poncho, willow, or pate :3


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 27, 2014)

About to do some Plot resetting!

Just got my new Planet Vegeta ready. I started with TWO of my beloved monkeys! Simon and Tammi (Well, she's actually a Ring Tailed Lemur, but uses the monkey model). Guess I will be having TWO lazy monkeys, because there is no way I am not getting Deli! He looks so cool! I wasn't planning on getting Simon, but I guess I am going to have him after all!

Plus...I started with Tia. So I can trade her/give her to the person I had planned to trade her to. 

So this worked out EVEN BETTER! I regained the villager I was going to trade, plus I start with TWO of my monkeys. I was able to get Mira and Muffy in my new Neo Mercury, and in rather nice spots! I can also plot reset for 3 of my beloved monkeys Cranky = Monty, Uchi/Tomboy = Shari, plus the 9th villager. Hope I can get either Nana, Flip, or Deli from it quick. Though I will be fine with Ken or Diana, since I am getting them too.

Plus if I end up liking Diana, I might remove Zucker from my dreamie list in Neo Mercury, and replace him with either Erik or Beau.

Now to plot reset for Hans, Shari, and Monty. Then the annoying process of the 9th villager. Hope I can get Flip, Nana, Deli, Ken, or Diana quick from that!


----------



## olivetree123 (May 27, 2014)

I decided to give up on Marshal (srry bby) and settled on Lionel for a smug because he got his house in the best spot first.

I don't mind tho? He seems pretty cool; he kind of gives me a "i am more traveled and wise than the rest of all you animals" vibe if that makes sense haha.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 27, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> I decided to give up on Marshal (srry bby) and settled on Lionel for a smug because he got his house in the best spot first.
> 
> I don't mind tho? He seems pretty cool; he kind of gives me a "i am more traveled and wise than the rest of all you animals" vibe if that makes sense haha.



I can say from experience. Lionel is awesome!


----------



## Cudon (May 27, 2014)

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Plot resetting for Frank. Ahh he's such a cool dude. I _hate_ that they changed him from jock to cranky. I almost didn't bother with him 'cause I really need a jock. I just couldn't refuse, though.


Agreed :C If Frank was a jock he'd be in my town. However since I'm a big fan of other crankies I dunno if I'm ever gonna get him :L

- - - Post Merge - - -



olivetree123 said:


> I decided to give up on Marshal (srry bby) and settled on Lionel for a smug because he got his house in the best spot first.
> 
> I don't mind tho? He seems pretty cool; he kind of gives me a "i am more traveled and wise than the rest of all you animals" vibe if that makes sense haha.


He's a classy dude but there's something creepy about him. I really can't put my finger on it. He has a nice house though :u


----------



## Leopardfire (May 27, 2014)

Lionel is great, he was my first smug ever. He has so much class and charm, plus his house is awesome.

Still campsite resetting. I've got a pretty good stream of villagers coming, hopefully I'll find a cranky I want soon.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Got Shari's Plot!

So far I have Tammi, Shari, and Simon. Now I have to get Deli, Monty, Nana, and Flip. (There is also Hans, Ken, and Diana)


----------



## juneau (May 28, 2014)

Camp resetting here, too. Mainly looking for a new Snooty to replace Ankha.
So many upper tier villagers coming through, so little I want. Punchy has been in the tent twice in the same camp-reset session.


----------



## krielle (May 28, 2014)

Just need to get three villagers out, gah I can't wait to finish n_n
Wart Jr. placed himself perfectly next to one of my villagers O^O he's aiming to stay..


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Monty's Plot!!!!

Now that's Monty, Tammi, Shari, and Simon!


----------



## Xanarcah (May 28, 2014)

Narrowed it down so that my 8th villager to move into my new town will be a Snooty. 

I've been resetting in hopes of Diana or Ankha. Apparently Gigi REALLY wants to move in, though, her plot's showed up 3 times already. D:


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

8 villagers right now, currently plot resetting :C Now I need a cranky and an Uchi >.<


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Resetting for Hans. Come on Mr. Yeti. Move in please. You are by far the best smug!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Hans' Plot has been set!

Now to reset for the 9th villager. I really hope I can get Deli, Nana, Flip, Diana, or Ken quick.


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

Just cycling in Cosmos until good villagers start moving out. I have all the things for my new town figured out (besides map of course), so I'll stop cycling on the 8th c:. Waiting for Stitches and Felicity to move their little butts out.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

I have come across:
Cyrano
Marina
Mira (Love)
Drago (Love)
Cesar (Like)
Kid Cat (Love)
Stinky (Like)
Cookie
Freckles
Jambette (shudder)
Elise (AGGGGHHHHH!)
Tangy
Merengue
Chops
Shep

Still looking for the 9th villager


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

Here's my list of villagers I've found campsite resetting:

Kevin
Vladimir
Dotty
Ricky
Poppy
Robin
Tia <3
Margie (Two normal elephants in a row  )
Caroline
Papi
Bill
Jay
Bubbles
Velma
Buck
Winnie
Camofrog
Lucky
Pudge </3
Paula
Victoria
Winnie Two (Two peppy horses in a row  )
Paula Two
Croque
Goldie
Drago


I wish a cranky cat, wolf, or Bruce would show up. I was so tempted to take Pudge, but I really want Pierce and a cranky so I had  to reject him.


----------



## Cudon (May 28, 2014)

Pudge is like the cutest thing ;n; I'd die if I had to reject a villager like him when campsite resetting


----------



## Gingersnap (May 28, 2014)

Quick question, how do you guys keep your dream villagers in your town? I'm so paranoid that one of mine will just move out randomly without me knowing.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

^ I never talk to a villager from behind, I was always make sure they face me so they can ping first. I haven't been doing a good job tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if Puddles, Cousteau, Lobo, Butch, or Rosie left me someday, they are almost always in their house or on main street.


Pudge is so underrated it's insane, if anything ever happens to Beau I'd replace him with the lazy cub in a heartbeat. </3


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

You make them stay.

FOREVER.


----------



## Cudon (May 28, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Quick question, how do you guys keep your dream villagers in your town? I'm so paranoid that one of mine will just move out randomly without me knowing.


I talk to every villager i got atleast 3 times every 2-3 days. I'm really paranoid aswell.. especially when not TTing x-x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> ^ I never talk to a villager from behind, I was always make sure they face me so they can ping first. I haven't been doing a good job tbh, I wouldn't be surprised if Puddles, Cousteau, Lobo, Butch, or Rosie left me someday, they are almost always in their house or on main street.
> 
> 
> Pudge is so underrated it's insane, if anything ever happens to Beau I'd replace him with the lazy cub in a heartbeat. </3


Agreed.. It's really unfortunate.. Pudge is alot more cuter than Stitches >:c

Pudge and Tammy would be so cute together in a town. They look like they're related or something ;u;  Too bad I love my Alfonso too much, o well :u


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

I HATE THIS TEDIOUS PLOT RESETTING! EVEN THE NIGHT STAGES OF SONIC UNLEASHED ARE MORE FUN! AND THOSE LEVELS SUCK!

I AM EVEN PLAYING SOME RIGHT NOW! (Wii Version, because the other two systems suck even worse than the night stages and Sonic Next Gen combined)


----------



## Cudon (May 28, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I HATE THIS TEDIOUS PLOT RESETTING! EVEN THE NIGHT STAGES OF SONIC UNLEASHED ARE MORE FUN! AND THOSE LEVELS SUCK!


Huh such rage,  for how long have you been doing it now ?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

Ninth villager resetting is the worst, but don't give up or you'll end up like me, who had Harry move in as my ninth (he wasn't that bad tbh but I'd rather have several villagers over him).

Tammy and Pudge would be adorable together. Maybe I'll have them in my next town (which will hopefully not be from New Leaf ^^').


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Huh such rage,  for how long have you been doing it now ?



HOURS!!!! (Days total for everything I am trying to get.) After I get the camp in both towns. I'll have to camp reset in both towns.

I gotta play some Kirby to calm me down. I don't know what it is about those games. They always calm me down.


----------



## charyse (May 28, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Here's my list of villagers I've found campsite resetting:
> 
> Kevin
> Vladimir
> ...


omg Goldie <3


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

Goldie is a cutie, but I already have Mitzi and Savannah, so I had to pass her up. :< Why do all the cute normals and lazies have to come when I'm not looking for them?

The only crankies I've found are Vladimir, Ricky, and Croque. You'd think more of them would show up, since they're the only personailty I lack in town, but instead I've gotten a downpour of peppies and normals.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

fauna pls plot next to bunnie
i know a house can go there bc i had a 3x3 pwp there b4


----------



## Celes (May 28, 2014)

Omg, Pietro got like the perfect placement in my second reset. He's right below Stitches, matched up and everything. 8D


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Omg, Pietro got like the perfect placement in my second reset. He's right below Stitches, matched up and everything. 8D


lucky
i always get stuck resetting for hours/days


----------



## charyse (May 28, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Goldie is a cutie, but I already have Mitzi and Savannah, so I had to pass her up. :< Why do all the cute normals and lazies have to come when I'm not looking for them?
> 
> The only crankies I've found are Vladimir, Ricky, and Croque. You'd think more of them would show up, since they're the only personailty I lack in town, but instead I've gotten a downpour of peppies and normals.



crankies are my favorite omg but yes there's way too many cute normals and lazies I usually have 3-4 normal in my town Goldie is in my first one


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

Gonna see if I can move out Annalise or Chester and campsite reset for someone in Sunicove. Decided to go with Savannah c:


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

I DON'T WANT A DUMB WOLF GAME! I WANT MY MONKEYS! OR KEN! OR DIANA!


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

I wish I could get a wolf (Fang/Chief/Wolfgang anyway). >.< I hope you get one of your wanted villagers soon!


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I wish I could get a wolf (Fang/Chief/Wolfgang anyway). >.< I hope you get one of your wanted villagers soon!



Those along with Whitney are actually the ones the game is CONSTANTLY giving me.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

does the game just constantly give you popular villagers all the time ami
cool story bro


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

Shari plotted right next to Bam ^^ Do you guys think I should continue resetting for a cranky wolf? :c I need an Uchi though ... ;^;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

shari is perfect
keep shari


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> does the game just constantly give you popular villagers all the time ami
> cool story bro



Mostly the popular ones I DON'T want sadly.....Wish the popular ones I like were this easy (Merengue is this easy though and I like her)


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

If you like the cranky wolves more than Shari, you should go on.

Noo Skye please don't camp here you're the wrong wolf but you're so cute. ;o; My will is slowly shattering.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

im kinda regretting taking fauna and not keeping resetting for coco now bcuz fauna is being a butt and not plotting anywhere near where I need her


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

Edit: Forgive me everybody ;^; I accidentally reset past Shari


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2014)

I have all ten slots in my town filled and my tent has been full for 3 days in a row. Luckily, I didn't want any of the villagers. Eloise was decent but not to get worked up over, thankfully.


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2014)

Ok I'm not really an expert on campsite resetting but I've been trying it out today to see if I can get any good villagers but I'm having no luck at all, for maybe 10 resets I'm getting one camper. I tried moving to another day but I'm not getting much more luck, is this how people honestly do it? At this rate it's gonna take me months!

Is there like certain days where they appear more often & if so how much more often?


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

mogyay said:


> Ok I'm not really an expert on campsite resetting but I've been trying it out today to see if I can get any good villagers but I'm having no luck at all, for maybe 10 resets I'm getting one camper. I tried moving to another day but I'm not getting much more luck, is this how people honestly do it? At this rate it's gonna take me months!
> 
> Is there like certain days where they appear more often & if so how much more often?



There's some days where they appear every time, and some days where they don't appear at all ^^ I usually TT until I find a good day.


----------



## mogyay (May 28, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> There's some days where they appear every time, and some days where they don't appear at all ^^ I usually TT until I find a good day.



Ok thank you so much! I've tried a bunch of different days so I must just have bad luck but it's good to know there are good days out there haha!


----------



## DeMarzi (May 28, 2014)

Is there a certain limit to where a villager can "plot"?

I've plot resetted for Francine about 5 times now and it's been in the same spot every time, in the VERY corner of my town where I don't like. It's starting to make me nervous.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOO! I finally found Ken's plot but out of sheer not paying attention I reset!


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

I got Shari again xD Lucky me~


----------



## DeMarzi (May 28, 2014)

Really Francine

I plot reset 10 times and you plotted in the same spot every time, so when I loaded up my mayor planning on just dealing with it you plot in the WORST SPOT POSSIBLE at the very top of town

I love you too much to let you go but omg.


----------



## Marii (May 28, 2014)

DeMarzi said:


> Really Francine
> 
> I plot reset 10 times and you plotted in the same spot every time, so when I loaded up my mayor planning on just dealing with it you plot in the WORST SPOT POSSIBLE at the very top of town
> 
> I love you too much to let you go but omg.



This is why you never give up, no matter what! @_@


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

Marii said:


> This is why you never give up, no matter what! @_@


^why im not giving up on fauna


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

I got Punchy and I love him. ;~; I'm debating on taking him in and replacing Pierce or Beau...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I went on, but now I'm set on getting Tom. I hope I don't regret my decision...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

JUST! GIVE! ME! A! GOOD! PLOT!


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I got Punchy and I love him. ;~; I'm debating on taking him in and replacing Pierce or Beau...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I went on, but now I'm set on getting Tom. I hope I don't regret my decision...



Who do you plan on having in your town?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

I want the final two villagers to be Pierce and a cranky, but tbh I'm not 100% sure. I may let Anabelle go, or maybe I won't get Pierce. I do know that I like Pierce more than Punchy, though he's close.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

Currently Plot Resetting for Marshal and Molly showed up in tent. Couldn't take her in because my town is full and Marshal was in a bad spot.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Just got up. Back to trying to reset. Later today I will be on a trip so I'll be gone for a few hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -

First Plot of the day belongs to some idiot named Bob. RESET QUICKLY!


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Just got up. Back to trying to reset. Later today I will be on a trip so I'll be gone for a few hours.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> First Plot of the day belongs to some idiot named Bob. RESET QUICKLY!



I want to know what makes you tell us about how much you dislike a villager. Like, I don't like Bob or even Zucker for that matter, yet I don't go around hating on pixels. Why do you do that, like what is your reason?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I want to know what makes you tell us about how much you dislike a villager. Like, I don't like Bob or even Zucker for that matter, yet I don't go around hating on pixels. Why do you do that, like what is your reason?



That annoying 'religion' about him made me hate him.

Now I am not finding any plots


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> That annoying 'religion' about him made me hate him.
> 
> Now I am not finding any plots



It's annoying when you complain about villagers so...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

FINALLY A PLOT!

DAMN IT! It's Freckles.


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> It's annoying when you complain about villagers so...


Agreed. Ami I understand it's cool to like the 'underrated' guys but ffs don't show off with it. Same with hating 'overrated' villagers.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Agreed. Ami I understand it's cool to like the 'underrated' guys but ffs don't show off with it. Same with hating 'overrated' villagers.



I am not trying to 'show off; anything. There are a lot of unpopular villagers that appeal to me more than the popular villagers. For example Hans the Yeti has a TON of appeal to me since I have an interest in Cryptids, while I despise Tia the Teapot Elephant, because I HATE Tea. So it is merely a coincidence.

It isn't really anything to do with popularity (Aside from two or three popular ones who are just annoying).


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am not trying to 'show off; anything. There are a lot of unpopular villagers that appeal to me more than the popular villagers. For example Hans the Yeti has a TON of appeal to me since I have an interest in Cryptids, while I despise Tia the Teapot Elephant, because I HATE Tea. So it is merely a coincidence.
> 
> It isn't really anything to do with popularity (Aside from two or three popular ones who are just annoying).



Still, you are constantly shoving your opinion on villagers down peoples throats and it gets annoying.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Still, you are constantly shoving your opinion on villagers down peoples throats and it gets annoying.



That is not what I'm trying to do. But I'll stop.


----------



## Hound00med (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> That is not what I'm trying to do. But I'll stop.



Nah you just wanna stand out.. You're constantly making posts about how you couldn't possibly deal with having a popular villager not named Merengue, Julian or Ankha.. They're all "so ugly" .. You just wanna be the outcast so that everyone looks at you.

Oh and while you're at it, stopping the "this or that villager" threads would be a fantastic idea too. They pop up almost every day and it just makes me wonder how you possibly make any decisions in life without the interception of others.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 29, 2014)

I like static..


----------



## Kildor (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am not trying to 'show off; anything. There are a lot of unpopular villagers that appeal to me more than the popular villagers. For example Hans the Yeti has a TON of appeal to me since I have an interest in Cryptids, while I despise Tia the Teapot Elephant, because I HATE Tea. So it is merely a coincidence.
> 
> It isn't really anything to do with popularity (Aside from two or three popular ones who are just annoying).




I have to agree with those guys above. You've been saying you hate "this certain villager" ever since you joined.

At least have some respect for the people who like the villager.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Nah you just wanna stand out.. You're constantly making posts about how you couldn't possibly deal with having a popular villager not named Merengue, Julian or Ankha.. They're all "so ugly" .. You just wanna be the outcast so that everyone looks at you.
> 
> Oh and while you're at it, stopping the "this or that villager" threads would be a fantastic idea too. They pop up almost every day and it just makes me wonder how you possibly make any decisions in life without the interception of others.



I am NOT doing it to stand out. There are ones that happen to be popular and have something appealing. There are ones that I hate, because they have something unappealing to me.

I also said. I am going to stop making 'help choose' threads. I HATE this damn limit of 10 villagers. It makes it so hard to choose, because I don't want to start landscaping until AFTER I get all 10 villagers I want. There are so many villagers I really would like.

I can easily make choices by myself in real life, but it is hard in this game.


----------



## Hound00med (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am NOT doing it to stand out. There are ones that happen to be popular and have something appealing. There are ones that I hate, because they have something unappealing to me.
> 
> I also said. I am going to stop making 'help choose' threads. I HATE this damn limit of 10 villagers. It makes it so hard to choose, because I don't want to start landscaping until AFTER I get all 10 villagers I want. There are so many villagers I really would like.
> 
> I can easily make choices by myself in real life, but it is hard in this game.



Yeah and after you agreed to make no more of those threads, you've made a further 3.. Yeah that's stopping..

On topic however, after I'm done with my 16 cycle, I've gotta plot 3 villagers one after another >.< .. I dunno how I'm gonna survive all of that.. Doing one on it's own is bad enough


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Yeah and after you agreed to make no more of those threads, you've made a further 3.. Yeah that's stopping..
> 
> On topic however, after I'm done with my 16 cycle, I've gotta plot 3 villagers one after another >.< .. I dunno how I'm gonna survive all of that.. Doing one on it's own is bad enough



On my most recent one. It is my final one for sure (And if I break this promise, may lightning strike me where I stand, AND DON'T ANY DARE SAY YOU WANT THAT TO HAPPEN). Seriously this 10 villager limit is stupid. Having about 100 that I really want, make it really hard to choose.


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> On my most recent one. It is my final one for sure (And if I break this promise, may lightning strike me where I stand, AND DON'T ANY DARE SAY YOU WANT THAT TO HAPPEN). Seriously this 10 villager limit is stupid. Having about 100 that I really want, make it really hard to choose.


Get more copies. Save yourself from being forced to choose.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Anyway. Back on topic.

I am STILL resetting for my 9th villager. Just give me one of my monkeys, Ken, or Diana. (preferable a monkey)


----------



## Reindeer (May 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Get more copies. Save yourself from being forced to choose.


Those would corrupt too.


----------



## Kildor (May 29, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> On my most recent one. It is my final one for sure (And if I break this promise, may lightning strike me where I stand, AND DON'T ANY DARE SAY YOU WANT THAT TO HAPPEN). Seriously this 10 villager limit is stupid. Having about 100 that I really want, make it really hard to choose.



To be honest, I rarely go here anymore because I keep seeing the same threads over and over again.



Anyway I failed plot resetting for Muffy and Rosie because I keep forgetting ^-^"


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Those would corrupt too.



I went to a repair shop, and found out there was something inside my 3DS that was loose, that might have been the cause of the problem. I think the problem has been fixed now, so it won't be happening anymore.


----------



## Bearica (May 29, 2014)

Was plot resetting in a town I reset today or either Shari, Muffy, Stitches or Marshal and I got Shari in a spot I wanted her after only 2 resets~ Super excited. C:


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Finally starting to get plots, and the three most recent were Hopper, Bertha, and Muffy.....all the I have in my main town....that's really weird.


----------



## mogyay (May 29, 2014)

Let the plot resetting for fang begin~

Really though, as long as it's not too obnoxious I can deal with it


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

That's it. If I can't find one soon, I'll just take something to trade for one.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

Was able to get Marshal into the spot I want after 3 hours of resetting a while ago. Longest plot resetting spree yet.


----------



## oak (May 29, 2014)

I've been attempting to plot reset Pietro's house next to Jitters since yesterday. He hasn't gone anywhere even close once fffffff


----------



## Silvery (May 29, 2014)

I voided Blanche yesterday and then decided to camp reset today. First camper was Miranda, but I had to pass on her because I didn't want another snooty. Too bad, I would've loved having a duck villager. After another reset I got Drago so he's now moving in my town. I don't mind having him. :3

Now begins the plot resetting...


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Taking a break from Planet Vegeta, and am building the campsite in Neo Mercury so I can get a 10th villager. I am taking the first dreamie I see, or when I find someone I can easily trade.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

Back to campsite resetting. >.<


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

still plot resetting fauna


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Trying to get Chester and Annalise out of Sunicove. ;v; please move you two pls


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

Rooney is in my campsite right now, I don't know if I should take him or not...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't take him, I don't like him as much as I thought I would. Back to resetting I go. :<


----------



## Pirate (May 29, 2014)

So um.. I knew that I'd be having a new villager move in so I prepared myself for plot resetting. My first time running around my town to find the plot, I found it and it was somewhere I didn't like... I want all my villagers to be in, not exactly the tidiest row in the world, but a row nontheless along the bottom of my map near the cliff edges. So I reset to try and move them there, but then I realised that the villager moving in wasn't even someone I wanted to keep, so I figured I wouldn't bother putting their house along the bottom, instead I'd put it somewhere out of the way until I could get them to move.

...yet I've pretty much gone and plot reset 4 times since and there isn't a plot to be seen anywhere. I've checked my entire town, every last inch of it 4 times, I've literally looked all over and there isn't a plot anywhere. I'm really confused. Has the villager just suddenly changed their mind about moving into the town or what?


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2014)

Elin said:


> So um.. I knew that I'd be having a new villager move in so I prepared myself for plot resetting. My first time running around my town to find the plot, I found it and it was somewhere I didn't like... I want all my villagers to be in, not exactly the tidiest row in the world, but a row nontheless along the bottom of my map near the cliff edges. So I reset to try and move them there, but then I realised that the villager moving in wasn't even someone I wanted to keep, so I figured I wouldn't bother putting their house along the bottom, instead I'd put it somewhere out of the way until I could get them to move.
> 
> ...yet I've pretty much gone and plot reset 4 times since and there isn't a plot to be seen anywhere. I've checked my entire town, every last inch of it 4 times, I've literally looked all over and there isn't a plot anywhere. I'm really confused. Has the villager just suddenly changed their mind about moving into the town or what?


The chance of a villager moving in is a bit slight in the first few days. It get's increased once days go by.. I think it's 100% on the eight day? You could save when theres nobody moving in till the eight day and just plot reset then. However this only works when you havent asked a villager to move, if you have the move in chance should be at 100%


----------



## Pirate (May 29, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The chance of a villager moving in is a bit slight in the first few days. It get's increased once days go by.. I think it's 100% on the eight day? You could save when theres nobody moving in till the eight day and just plot reset then. However this only works when you havent asked a villager to move, if you have the move in chance should be at 100%



Wow I see... I learnt something new today! Thanks for letting me know!  I thought at first I'd glitched out and was worried.


----------



## Silvery (May 29, 2014)

Spent three hours plot resetting Drago's house with hardly any spots I liked. He plotted a few spaces away from where Blanche lived but it wasn't properly aligned to the path.

Had a few campers show up at the campsite while resetting. One of them happened to be Midge, a dreamie of mine. Whhhhhhyyyy did I look. D:


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

Seeing him in-game, Marshal is a lot cuter than I thought he was. :I I'm taking him in, even if I grow tired of him I can trade him for a dreamy.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

F*** IT! I AM TAKING THE VERY NEXT CAMPER!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's Fauna. Guess I'll give her a chance to redeem herself from last time.


----------



## Rika092 (May 29, 2014)

ok trying to TT someone out to make room for my beloved Tia. 
It's been 2 hours, move already animals !!! (I'm looking at you, whitney)

I guess I'm not even sure if this is the appropriate thread to post but TT could sorta count as cycling..?haha I just need a place to vent

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok Genji pinged to move. But I kindly declined. No Genji you are not allowed to leave me XD


----------



## DeMarzi (May 29, 2014)

Time to plot reset for Genji, since a kind soul just gave me my last dreamie!

I will NOT screw this up like a did for Francine. Instead of her being by her lonesome at the top of my town, she will have her buddy Genji move in right next to her, I WILL NOT GIVE UP


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Moved Annalise out of Sunicove, now to campsite reset for someone. Hoping it won't take long D:


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

I'm going to start plot resetting for Marshal now, hopefully he'll go easy on me and plot in a good area quickly.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

I will give Fauna, one month to get me to like her before I move her out. If I end up liking her, I'll keep her and not get a peppy.


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Is there a day that has a higher chance of getting a camper or no?


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

Saturday and Thursday are usually days I get a good stream of campers.


----------



## Capella (May 29, 2014)

I messed up plot resetting T_T
Now stupid rolf is in front of my town hall!


----------



## DeMarzi (May 29, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Is there a day that has a higher chance of getting a camper or no?



Some days have higher odds, yes, but there's no set day of the week (for me) where there will be more campers. If I don't get a camper on the first 3-5 tries I campsite reset, I'll move on to the next day and try again. I've had some days where there will be a camper almost every time I reset, and some days where I'll get none no matter what. 

NO Genji. You will NOT plot all over my perfect peaches.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

fauna wtf
I've reset like 100 times already and she hasn't even gotten close to where I need her.  I know she can fit there bcuz I had a 3x3 pwp and theres tons of space in front
why wont she plot here fff


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

Marshal moved into a great spot my second reset!


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Marshal moved into a great spot my second reset!



Lucky! It took me a while to get Marshal in the right place


----------



## Leopardfire (May 29, 2014)

It was pretty lucky, this has probably been the easiest resetting I've ever done. Hopefully, Fauna will cooperate with you soon as well. ^^


----------



## Dogoat (May 29, 2014)

Okay, so 9 out of th 10 times I've reset, I've got one camper. I heard Saturday has a higher chance of campers, is that true?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 29, 2014)

Tuesday worked well for me this week

- - - Post Merge - - -

As did Monday


----------



## DeMarzi (May 29, 2014)

I should really stop multi-tasking while plot resetting, because I always accidentally load up my character when I'm not paying attention 

Genji's in a good spot but Francine is still up at the top by her lonesome self... sigh.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

I've been trying to to plot reset Fauna into a good spot. I took a break and went to get something to eat, and happened to get a streetpass, which overwrote her. I am now getting......Zucker? Wait. Wait. Wait. Someone who is already a dreamie....from Streetpass.....


----------



## Rika092 (May 29, 2014)

Ahh so I've finally made a spot available for Tia!!! Yeahhh!!! 

But the sad part is that I accidentally voided Frita T______T NOOO at least I could've give her away to make someone happy!!! I feel so bad/ guilty because she was actually given to me by a kind fellow TBT user >< 

Today is both a happy and sad day in Skyland


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 29, 2014)

Wow. Zucker is from some town called Zoo York....I like it. What a great bad pun!


----------



## Silvery (May 29, 2014)

Finally settled on a plot for Drago. It's further away from Blanche's original spot, but it'll do. Plus I can build the third bridge without Isabelle telling me I can't because Blanche's house was in the way.

Drago picked some interesting spots for his house while resetting. A couple of times his plot would be directly in front of the ramp to the beach. >_<


----------



## Cudon (May 29, 2014)

Silvery said:


> Finally settled on a plot for Drago. It's further away from Blanche's original spot, but it'll do. Plus I can build the third bridge without Isabelle telling me I can't because Blanche's house was in the way.
> 
> Drago picked some interesting spots for his house while resetting. A couple of times his plot would be directly in front of the ramp to the beach. >_<


BLOCK THE RAMP DO IT. The ramp to the beach has ruined my life while plot resetting.. my villagers would put their house there CONSTANTLY.


----------



## krielle (May 30, 2014)

Currently just got Wolfgang, and am plot resetting him.
After that, I must get Wart Jr. out, then pick up Diana then plot reset her.
After getting Diana I have to cycle Bruce out, then get Fuchsia then plot reset her.

I just need to constantly remind myself I have all summer ;n;


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 30, 2014)

About to return to plot resetting for the 9th villager in Planet Vegeta. AGGGGHHHH!


----------



## Mayor Em (May 30, 2014)

Today I'm trying the campsite reset trick for the first time!

So far I've seen:
Nate (x2)
Francine
Deena
Hazel
Filbert
Ricky
Boomer

this is pretty fun. ^^
I hope I find someone cool to move into town today.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 30, 2014)

I...AM...NEVER...DOING....RESETTING....AGAIN....AFTER....GETTING...MY....GUARANTEED CAMPER...FOR...PLANET VEGETA


----------



## mogyay (May 30, 2014)

Ok so I'm getting that annoying thing where a villager seems to move into one (awful) location, I've seen people mention building a pwp works but how can I build one when loading as my mayor will lock everything in place?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 30, 2014)

Sorry for bearly having posted today. I haven't had access to the Internet almost all day, but i'm back!

Anyway. I found a plot for a villager I am going to give a chance.....Beau. He in no way fits as a Saiyan (then again, neither do Ken or Diana, but they do have SOMETHING that can sort of have them fit. Hans the Yeti can get by, though, since I can sort of count him as the Oozoru form of the saiyans) but I will be letting him stay for a while.

Honestly....he has already kind of grown on me. I kind of really enjoy him. Problem is...I have 2 lazy monkeys I am going to have. Deli who I plan to get and Simon who I already have. I REALLY want Ken the Ninja Chicken, but to keep my lazy monkeys and Beau the Gazelle, I would have to either drop Ken or Diana. I really want all the personalities. I will decide after getting all three, which one will have to leave. (Sadly it will be Beau or Simon, because Deli looks so awesome, but it will probobly have to be Beau. Then again...Simon and Deli are both lazy monkeys...but I am collecting monkeys.....DAMN IT! **** THIS LIMIT OF 10!!) I highly doubt I could handle 3 Lazy villagers. If it was Cranky or Uchi, I KNOW I could handle it  becuase they are perfection! Great designs and personalities for both!

As for Neo Mercury, I still can not belive I got a dreamie from streetpass though. It cancelled out Fauna who I invited from the campsite, to give her a chance to get me to like her. Oh well, Zucker is better anyway IMO. He looks awesome, plus I needed a Lazy I wanted to keep. But today, I TTed out Joey and Penelope. When I arrived back to today's date I found this random plot:

Octavian's plot!!!!

.......one of my favorites from a random move in.....I AM HAVING SUCH A LUCKY STREAK OF VILLAGER!!! First Zucker from Streetpass, and now Octavian from a random move in? YES!

Now I need to get Rooney (or a peppy....but preferibly Rooney), and Snake (whom I will be getting in a  trade). I got Zucker into a nice spot, and so far he has been a TON of fun! (Even more so than Beau, who I have enjoyed a lot as well.)

I really need to get Kevin out. I keep forgetting I have him.......KEVIN! (Please got out of my town Cullkin) Anyone else have that one villager you want to have move out that you keep forgetting you even have?

After my camp resetting for the guarenteed camper day on Planet Vegeta, I am done with resetting........and TTing.


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2014)

mogyay said:


> Ok so I'm getting that annoying thing where a villager seems to move into one (awful) location, I've seen people mention building a pwp works but how can I build one when loading as my mayor will lock everything in place?


Change the date one day backwards in your 3ds clock so its the day that you were last on your mayor on. Then log in with your mayor, plop a pwp and then change the date back & continue.


----------



## krielle (May 31, 2014)

Gone by faster than I thought it would, today I managed to 
-cycle out Wart Jr.
-plot Diana back to her original spot
-get Bruce to move
Only thing to do now is get Fuchsia then I can play normally again <3


----------



## Dozer (May 31, 2014)

I managed to get Willow in the exact spot I wanted her on my first try! I mean it had to be this EXACT spot, even being one space off would've looked bad and forced me to keep trying. I'm not usually this lucky.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

After about 10/12 chances Marshal moved in woo


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 31, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> After about 10/12 chances Marshal moved in woo



Congrats! I am also looking for Marshal, but I don't have the patience to campsite reset for him :s


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Congrats! I am also looking for Marshal, but I don't have the patience to campsite reset for him :s



you should, there's such a great outcome 
i was hoping for lolly but I'll keep fishin


----------



## Leopardfire (May 31, 2014)

I'm going to try to TT Colton or Gloria out of Floralia so I can campsite reset. ^^


----------



## Leopardfire (May 31, 2014)

Alright, I got Colton out, even though I accidentally voided him, which I feel awful about...  Time to start campsite resetting.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Day four of resetting Fauna


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Day four of resetting Fauna


Damn you got patience girrlll. You want her into a pretty specific spot eh?


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Damn you got patience girrlll. You want her into a pretty specific spot eh?



yes 
im thinking of trying to find a coco/dotty/ruby to override fauna's movein tho bcuz i want them more ;-;


----------



## Mayor N (May 31, 2014)

You should sell or trade Fauna! There are a lot of people on here that want her.  (Not me, I already have her! lol) It seemed to take like four hours to reset for her house location. ><

I've moved villagers I want out because they didn't move in the space that I wanted them to. Thankfully, my friend is holding them for me until I cycle through enough villagers to get them back.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 31, 2014)

Kevin is gone!!!!

But I already messed up Plot Resetting and got someone named Bluebear. Is she any good?


----------



## Gingersnap (May 31, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Kevin is gone!!!!
> 
> But I already messed up Plot Resetting and got someone named Bluebear. Is she any good?



Yes omg! Bluebear is such a cutie pie. <3


----------



## Leopardfire (May 31, 2014)

She's pretty cute. I prefer Cheri as a peppy cub, though.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 31, 2014)

I need a peppy, and she looks like an alright one. I'll let Bluebear stay.

However. I'll have to replace Ken with Rooney, because he looks cool.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

frickin fauna stahp pls plot right


----------



## charyse (May 31, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> yes
> im thinking of trying to find a coco/dotty/ruby to override fauna's movein tho bcuz i want them more ;-;



I've got ruby in my first town I'm trying to cycle everyone out to restart when I sell fauna I can get her for you if you'd like


----------



## BluebellLight (May 31, 2014)

Okay! I wanna replace Francine with her!
I am hopefully getting either coco from acc or dotty from tumblr yay <3
idk i might replace erik too lol i just love bunnies


----------



## charyse (May 31, 2014)

i am the same way with cats and bear cubs they are just too cute


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 31, 2014)

charyse said:


> i am the same way with cats and bear cubs they are just too cute



Me for Monkeys, Hippos, Lions, Gorillas (especially Hans the Yeti).

But I want to only limit my collecting to only one, so I chose Monkeys!


----------



## dragonair (May 31, 2014)

Ahh, I've decided to start campsite cycling.
Idk if I should be getting an empty campsite this much though???


----------



## Naiad (May 31, 2014)

Shari has moved in ~ Gosh, I love this Uchi so much x3

Now I've got to Campsite reset for one of these guys ;____;
Bruce
Chief
Fang 
Hamphrey
Lobo
Rolf
Wolfgang

- - - Post Merge - - -



animalsgocrossing said:


> Ahh, I've decided to start campsite cycling.
> Idk if I should be getting an empty campsite this much though???



Odds of getting a camper change by day ^^ Some days you'll get a camper every try, and other days you'll get one every 10 tries.


----------



## dragonair (May 31, 2014)

just got felicity! she's so cute but i don't really want her.
she won't leave though. u~u


----------



## Mayor N (May 31, 2014)

animalsgocrossing said:


> just got felicity! she's so cute but i don't really want her.
> she won't leave though. u~u



Is she popular? I don't remember. xD You might be able to get something for her at The Villager Trading Plaza. 

Does anyone else plan to reset for campers that sell well here?


----------



## Xanarcah (May 31, 2014)

Just moved Diana over from Edolas into Fiore, and procrastinating on plot resetting for her house placement in my villager neighborhood. o: I'm getting laaazy. I really need to do that today, though, before I forget and log in as my mayor. 


Speaking of being lazy, I was down to 8 villagers in Edolas after Diana moved out. And I was thinking of resetting for my new 9th villager. But I was on the bus going to work and there wasn't a lot of time to play since there aren't a lot of people on the bus at 7AM on a Saturday (meaning no stops to make, thus a shorter trip), so I decided to just forget resetting for someone good and TT forward til I found a plot. 

TT'd forward. Found a plot. I figured it would be another "bottom of the barrel" villager that I couldn't even give away and would have to eventually reset with, but it was Beau! Super lucky~


----------



## charyse (May 31, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Me for Monkeys, Hippos, Lions, Gorillas (especially Hans the Yeti).
> 
> But I want to only limit my collecting to only one, so I chose Monkeys!


yesss I like the gorillas and the lions as well I really want Elvis as a cranky soon or later or Cesar


----------



## Pirate (May 31, 2014)

Didn't really know about campsite resetting until I noticed that the random villager I had moving in was changing each time I plot resetted and sometimes I didn't even have a plot at all, so now I'm going through the tedious task of trying to find either a dreamie, or someone who just looks super cute, so that I can replace my 9th villager, who is about to move out, with someone else to prevent someone completely random moving in.

I just wish that the process of making mule characters didn't take so long!


----------



## Sanaki (May 31, 2014)

Elin said:


> Didn't really know about campsite resetting until I noticed that the random villager I had moving in was changing each time I plot resetted and sometimes I didn't even have a plot at all, so now I'm going through the tedious task of trying to find either a dreamie, or someone who just looks super cute, so that I can replace my 9th villager, who is about to move out, with someone else to prevent someone completely random moving in.
> 
> I just wish that the process of making mule characters didn't take so long!



I didn't notice until someone made a thread, but it is awesome (but tedious). I plan to camp reset for Diana the day after the campsite is built, when there is a guaranteed camper each day. :3


----------



## dragonair (May 31, 2014)

Mayor N said:


> Is she popular? I don't remember. xD You might be able to get something for her at The Villager Trading Plaza.
> 
> Does anyone else plan to reset for campers that sell well here?



I think she's a little popular. She's a tier 3, so maybe quite a bit of people would want her! I'd probably give her away for free anyway, haha.

Just found out I was cycling wrong?? (This has been my first time.)
It's going by wayyyy faster now.


----------



## Celes (May 31, 2014)

Tangy was being a poo and wouldn't plot herself in the right spot. So I gave up and she ended up on an ugly spot. ;.;


----------



## Leopardfire (May 31, 2014)

Once I get my tools and tutorials in Trout, I'm going to start villager resetting for Punchy, Bob, Moe, or Katt as townies, and Marshal or Julian to giveaway.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 1, 2014)

I got Marshal, planning to give him away.


----------



## dragonair (Jun 1, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I got Marshal, planning to give him away.


oooh, congrats! i hope the person who gets him loves him to death!

i got chops and hazel and i was like loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Hikari (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you need 10 villagers in your town for a villager to move out?


----------



## dragonair (Jun 1, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Do you need 10 villagers in your town for a villager to move out?


I'm pretty sure you need at least 8.


----------



## Mimi14 (Jun 1, 2014)

OH THANK YOU FOR THIS THREAD!
its been 9 hours, 12 if i could hours from another day. Diana wont plotttttt ;_________; i really want her to plot in one specfic spot. I wish I could show my map, I will try to. Im so picky ;;


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 1, 2014)

It's my turn to plot Diana too. xD; I've been putting it off, but it really does need to get done. 

At least I just need her to settle down anywhere in a huge strip of land. Which shouldn't take too long. But sometimes just, ugh, villagers. .-.


----------



## krielle (Jun 1, 2014)

Plot resetting for my last dreamie, Fuchsia 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I messed up but the plot is somewhat decent, so I can live with it. x_x


----------



## dragonair (Jun 1, 2014)

So far I've had:

Flora
Bones
Agent S
Cookie
Chops
Hazel
Sally
Rasher
Zell
and a few others idr.

None of my dreamies yet.


----------



## Mimi14 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nvm I took it ;;


----------



## ReinaO3O (Jun 1, 2014)

*Lazy*

I gave up on the campsite reset
I'm someone who doesn't really care where the villagers end up xD so I'm going to try the plot reset trick since you get a villager everytime
Just...
The plot move around
Gotta Place a lot of public works around in my tree farms xD
It's much more efficient than the campsite
UNLESS 
you just built a campsite
You get a new guy every reset...wish I knew about the campsite reset earlier...
*btw anyone here got anyone in boxes? I'm willing to take them!* if I like them...


----------



## dragonair (Jun 1, 2014)

Ohhh, I got Kyle! He's really kind of cute, so I may keep him!


----------



## Tier (Jun 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Marshal camping in my main.. What a waste


I want Marshal, ugh.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm going to start villager resetting for Bob, Punchy, Moe, or Katt! ^^


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 1, 2014)

Time to start plot resetting for Deirdre, Colton, or Bluebear in Barley!


----------



## Pirate (Jun 1, 2014)

Finally got Kabuki's house on the bottom of the map like I wanted! It's also right next door to Pekoe's house and perfectly in line with hers!


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

cOCO WAS CAMPING WHILE TRYING TO GET FAUNA IN A GOOD sPOT
pls person on ACC
respond
I need coco
;-;


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 1, 2014)

I found Moe~ <3 I was honestly hoping for Punchy or Bob, but I'm happy with him to.


----------



## krielle (Jun 1, 2014)

Call me crazy, but I kinda miss plot resetting.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

Got a new Neo Mercury up (couldn't stand looking at the pears anymore, and needed a better map.)

I got:
Blue Train Station (Matches Sailor Mercury's color)
Cherries (favorite fruit)
Starters: Skye, Bubbles, Mott, Whitney, and Broccolo! (Skye, Bubbles, and Whitney met me at the train station)

Aside from Broccolo who I HATE. I like this one a lot! (Honestly seeing Whitney in game, and this time actually talking to her, I kind of like her....even if she did kill all my Pokemon many times. **** You Miltank!)

Now I am only going to TT 1 time. To get to today, since I have it set to yesterday. I decided I do NOT want to TT here, I will still do the plot resetting, but no more TTing for me, it is so annoying to do. After I get my house payed for, I will TT to today and plot reset for Hopper, Mira, or Julian.

I am also going to adjust my Dreamie list a bit since I want to keep some of these starters.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

I done goofed cycling out Francine. 
I accidentally got eRIK IN BOXES INSTEAD
im so upset.  Hopefully I can trade him for a dreamie.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 1, 2014)

After going on an anime binge for the last couple of days I'm ready to go back to campsite resetting.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

I am just going to go ahead and get my 4 move ins. But after that, no more TT.

I am still 100% undecided on my line up after seeing these starters. I know Skye will stay for sure, but I am starting to like Whitney (Just keep your Miltank away, and we'll get along just fine). Plus there's Bubbles and Mott, whom I like. But Broccolo has to leave.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

I think I'll let Whitney stay, and I'll take all of Mott's Sloppy furniture. (He is the best villager who comes with it!) Sadly I will have to let Mott and Bubbles leave. 

Still resetting for Hopper, Mira, or Julian. I have decided NOT to TT, and just go ahead and get them as the days come.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 1, 2014)

willow pls plot in erik's old spot


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 1, 2014)

^ Willow is awesome. 

Time to start uchi resetting for Katt! ^.^


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

Still resetting for Hopper, Mira, or Julian.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob got into the right spot on only my TENTH TRY!  Thank you, Lord Bob!


----------



## Bearica (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank god for plot resetting new towns. ♥ (Crappy miiverse doodle included)


Spoiler


----------



## dragonair (Jun 1, 2014)

So far I've gotten:

Bubbles
Jaques
Fauna
Pierce
Lopez
Peaches
Whitney
Elmer
& Molly
in my campsite. I was really happy about Fauna and Whitney but I decided to let them go.
Still resetting for Maple, Coco, or Bam!!

HOWEVER I GOT DIANA RANDOMLY AFTER I CYCLED SPORK OUT AND I'M LITERALLY CRYING I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

I have been resetting for hours for Hopper, Mira, or Julian, and am getting sick of it, and, well, I think Silver put it best.

Silver: IT'S NO USE!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 1, 2014)

I just found Rooney's Plot. So SCREW IT! I'm taking him!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Rooney is so cute, you're lucky. :]


----------



## Pirate (Jun 2, 2014)

Let the plot resetting for Francine commence! I'd have preferred Chrissy, but Francine's fine!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

I am just going to go ahead and get my other 3 move ins. Mira and Julian will be the Uchi and Smug move ins. As for the remaining it is either (in order of importance): Hopper, Muffy, Zucker, or Fauna

- - - Post Merge - - -

Already got Julian! YES!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really. Mira right away? YES!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Got Fauna's Plot!


----------



## dragonair (Jun 2, 2014)

So far today I've gotten:

Marcie
Paula
Whitney (STOP TEMPTING ME)
Winnie
Ankha
Rowan
Rudy
Drago
Winnie (again)
Lucy
Ozzie
Ken
Tabby
Ankha (ANKHA PLS)
Jaques
Pekoe

i just want 2 villagers pls


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

OH CRAP! I Just realized I did not save when I found Fauna's plot. Luckily no other plots showed up but now I have to start doing it AGAIN!


----------



## Bearica (Jun 2, 2014)

Plot resetting Muffy. Wish me luck. ;v;


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Plot resetting Muffy. Wish me luck. ;v;



Good Luck! She is also one of the 4 I am hoping to get!


----------



## Bearica (Jun 2, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Good Luck! She is also one of the 4 I am hoping to get!


I bought her earlier and she's so adorable. Hopefully she decides to move into a decent spot soon.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 2, 2014)

dammit I got stitches in boxes while cycling Francine out
first erik now stitches
I need to be more careful ;-;


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 2, 2014)

All of your lazy villagers are leaving you! D: That sucks, I'm sorry.

I want to build the campsite and reset for Kiki/Ankha/any cat but I don't have enough bells. >.<


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 2, 2014)

now I have no lazies
I am gonna cycle 16 for stitches but  first I need a holder


----------



## CuriCurry (Jun 2, 2014)

So here's my tragedy turned miracle story. So as some people may have seen, I have been looking for Zucker for a LONG time. Joining cycle groups, trying with my own cycle and even joining giveaways. I even had random people send me messages telling me when Zucker was in an auction but as a new town, I couldn't even afford him.

After casually stalking AdoptMyVillager on Reddit from my phone, I see that some kind soul is giving away Zucker. I almost gave it up as I wasn't on my laptop at the time but I just said screw it, I could at least try. To win the giveaway, you had to simply state why you wanted Zucker and provide proof via signature or posting on threads. Of course I gathered every thread post I could find including my own attempts at trading a few popular villagers for him (which I just gave away anyway). Shortly after I posted my reasons, I was revealed to be the winner! I was so happy but sadly I only had room in my cycling town and not my main town. The person agreed to let me take him in my cycle town while I try to get my last original, Merengue, out.

I time traveled for two in game weeks until Merengue pinged and I time traveled into boxes. At the same time, I needed to get rid of her quickly to make room for Zucker. I was cycling as normal until I noticed Zucker's house was completely gone. I was pretty shocked and felt horrible that I lost him. So there I was, with a Merengue in boxes and no Zucker.

I suddenly got some offers to help me get him back whether it was looking out for him on other threads or offering to pick him up from the void which was unsuccessful. After taking a step back for an hour or two, I saw a post on GameFAQS asking for a Merengue in exchange from a list of villagers, which included  Zucker. I quickly sent a PM in hopes that the user would contact me in which she did. She also wanted to put Zucker in another town but made the same mistake I did by going too far in time and losing him. 

Here's the nice part. She offered to allow me to pick up Zucker from her main town instead and now I have all 10 dreamies and I am finally free to decorate my town the way I want it. 

The AC community is the nicest community that I have ever encountered. Complete strangers offering to help me when all I've done to contribute is simply give away villagers out of boredom. Big thanks to the community and I hope everyone obtains their dreamies soon.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going to take a break. I have still yet to watch even one episode of the Pokemon X and Y anime yet. Guess I'll do that.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 2, 2014)

Gonna plot reset Ruby!
Still 0/16 on my cycle


----------



## lillibo (Jun 2, 2014)

Am I allowed to ask questions here? I'm pretty new to plot resetting but how do you know which day to reset on? For instance, I talked to a villager in someone else's town to come to mine. So how will I know when their plot will be up so I can reset? Or do I just have to do it each day to see?


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 2, 2014)

lillibo said:


> Am I allowed to ask questions here? I'm pretty new to plot resetting but how do you know which day to reset on? For instance, I talked to a villager in someone else's town to come to mine. So how will I know when their plot will be up so I can reset? Or do I just have to do it each day to see?




If you invited a villager from another town today, s/he will most likely plot tomorrow. I would plot resetting starting tomorrow


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2014)

Whoooooo~ Time to start plot resetting Bruce ;P


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

I am getting sick of this. If I find something I can trade (aside from one) I'll take it


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 2, 2014)

Got Coco AND Ruby in good spots today.
Today is a good day


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

messed up cycling and voided marshal smh


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 2, 2014)

I just paid off my campsite. The campers come the day after that, right? So, I TT a day, celebrate the PWP, TT another day and reset?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I figured it out, time to start campsite resetting!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I just paid off my campsite. The campers come the day after that, right? So, I TT a day, celebrate the PWP, TT another day and reset?


You don't have to celebrate. (Honestly I like to wait for there to be an igloo/tent before doing it so I can take a pic of the ceremony while there is a tent.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got Fauna's plot again!!!


----------



## Mey (Jun 2, 2014)

Curlos is moving in, and I've been trying to reset him to the lower half of my town but it's not working! Everyone seems to have an aversion to it, even though there's plenty of space (and yet the only two villagers to move down there settled into the tiniest strip of land in town). My top half is so full though so I'm just going to have to keep trying ;-;

Edit: RIGHT after I made this post, Curlos stuck his plot in the lower half... right in front of the bridge. Thanks, buddy, but not quite what I wanted.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

Just the thread I was looking for.
Now, i know this has probably been asked a million times but you know what? I'm asking again.
 ^_^

I understand plot re-setting but how in the heck do you reset the villagers in your tent


Thanks in advance you smart people of TBT​


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Just the thread I was looking for.
> Now, i know this has probably been asked a million times but you know what? I'm asking again.
> ^_^
> 
> ...



It is actually the EXACT same way as plot resetting. Just like there is sometimes no plot, there might be no camper.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 2, 2014)

I found Kabuki, I'm going to try to get him to move-in! <3

*Here were the villagers I found while resetting:*
Marcie - I'd like her more if she had a nose 
Gabi
Zell
Tucker
Bud
Samson
Miranda
Tank
Francine </3
Margie
Vesta
Drake
Gala
*Kabuki*


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

So load up a new day and see if maybe there is a camper if there is will there be a camper every time i reset that day?


----------



## Arabelle (Jun 2, 2014)

I had Julian in my campsite today and just convinced him to move! :3 
He said no a few times, but then he suggested playing a game.. I won three times in rock-paper-scissors game and he finally changed his mind ^_^ 

Now I'll have 3 smugs so I hope O'Hare pings me to move soon...

How soon do they move in from campsite? About 2 days??  I bought turnips so can't TT until I sell them =|


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 2, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> So load up a new day and see if maybe there is a camper if there is will there be a camper every time i reset that day?



On a new day, make a new character, to see if there's a camper. If there is and you like them, save. If no camper or it's someone you don't want, close the game without saving. There won't always be a camper. Some days seem to have better odds than others. 

The only day there's a 100% chance of finding a camper is the day after the Campsite is completed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xsophiex said:


> I had Julian in my campsite today and just convinced him to move! :3
> He said no a few times, but then he suggested playing a game.. I won three times in rock-paper-scissors game and he finally changed his mind ^_^
> 
> Now I'll have 3 smugs so I hope O'Hare pings me to move soon...
> ...



Congrats! Julian is pretty awesome~

Campers usually take 2 days to move in. So not the day after you invited him; the day after that. 

Also, I think you can TT forward without spoiling turnips. Just not past Sunday. And backwards is a no-no.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been plot resetting to get Erik in the right place for over 3.5 hours now.....


----------



## Lualdara (Jun 2, 2014)

I built the campsite on my newly-reset town and the first camper to show up was Bob! I managed to convince him to move in, he's most likely a keeper! Gonna plot reset for him now.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going to try plot resetting for merengue since the next move in is locked into the normal personality, but I'm scared my data will corrupt. 
Anyone have any tips on avoiding it?  I have 8 dreamies and if I lose them I don't know what I would do!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

WTF?!?! Now the game says it gave me Big Top instead of Fauna.....WTF!?!?! I had her plot, but now Big Top has moved in?!?! This is the SECOND time the game has replaced her.....and with a lazy BOTH times!


----------



## Camillion (Jun 2, 2014)

Trying to get 5 people's dreamies and getting Cookie thrice in the process :c


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 2, 2014)

If anyone is really good about cycling out villagers when you have a ton of dreamies can you please check  my thread to see if you can answer it?


HERE


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Since the only way the game is going to let me have Fauna is to have her as a starter, I reset (Town was only 1 day old anyway). I already found a town BETTER than it was. Better map. Plus look at this:


​
It has Fauna AND Chrissy. PLUS it has NO Snooty, meaning I can EASILY Plot Reset for Francine!

Fruit is peaches, but oh well, could be worse (Pears), and the train station is red. Better color, but isn't as good of a match. But not to bad.

Anyway, after paying my down payment, I'll start to plot reset for Julian, Mira, and Francine


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Since the only way the game is going to let me have Fauna is to have her as a starter, I reset (Town was only 1 day old anyway). I already found a town BETTER than it was. Better map. Plus look at this:
> 
> View attachment 49090​
> It has Fauna AND Chrissy. PLUS it has NO Snooty, meaning I can EASILY Plot Reset for Francine!
> ...



You even have Hamphrey ;^; Your town is perfect x3

Still plot resetting Bruce ;A;


----------



## Bearica (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Since the only way the game is going to let me have Fauna is to have her as a starter, I reset (Town was only 1 day old anyway). I already found a town BETTER than it was. Better map. Plus look at this:
> 
> View attachment 49090​
> It has Fauna AND Chrissy. PLUS it has NO Snooty, meaning I can EASILY Plot Reset for Francine!
> ...


Nice! I also got Chrissy and Hamphrey as starters in Macaron.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 3, 2014)

59th reset, only one dream per town or less. Oh come on, RNG xc

EDIT: Next reset has Fauna, Sprinkle, AND STITCHES. It will have to do <3


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

Camillion said:


> 59th reset, only one dream per town or less. Oh come on, RNG xc
> 
> EDIT: Next reset has Fauna, Sprinkle, AND STITCHES. It will have to do <3



You lucky duck ;D


----------



## Camillion (Jun 3, 2014)

Eh, two are for other people so I guess, makes em happy. Now to campsite reset for Cookie in Caelum


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

Bruce keeps plotting in front of my house ;^; I should've built a pwp


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 3, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Bruce keeps plotting in front of my house ;^; I should've built a pwp



If you use the 3DS clock to TT back to the day you invited him in, you can start building a PWP. Then just set the 3DS clock back to the current date and continue plot resetting.


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally got Francine thanks to a trade! Now to put her house in a nice location.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Rokushi said:


> Finally got Francine thanks to a trade! Now to put her house in a nice location.



I just got her to!


----------



## Rokushi (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I just got her to!



Awesome! Her and Chrissy are adorable.

I got Francine in the perfect spot after just a few resets. Only one dreamie left to go!


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 3, 2014)

!!!! About to start plot resetting for Flurry for a bit. Let's do this!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Just found Hippeux's plot. It was so tempting to take him! But I have to get Julian. Sorry Hippeux. If I could get another villager for the town it would probably be you!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Just got Mira. I had to pass up Muffy, who was also a dreamie, but Mira is a higher Priority to me. Now for Julian and the 9th move in.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 3, 2014)

Plot setting Francine. She moved EXACTLY where Rocket was when she moved. I hated her house there but the thought of resetting... and resetting sounds terrible. It's not exactly in the way just.. I don't know what do you guys think? It's not trampling anything  and Horror stories of plot setting for days.. *shivers*(Sorry for the crappy phone pic)






Edit: Also, hooray for having a backup 2ds for those times when your 3ds dies


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Plot setting Francine. She moved EXACTLY where Rocket was when she moved. I hated her house there but the thought of resetting... and resetting sounds terrible. It's not exactly in the way just.. I don't know what do you guys think? It's not trampling anything  and Horror stories of plot setting for days.. *shivers*(Sorry for the crappy phone pic)
> 
> View attachment 49157
> 
> ...


Seems like a nice spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am resetting for Julian. Sadly I had to pass up Hans (Only because I have him in my other town) and Hippeux.

Anyway, I am considering letting the 9th one be 100% random. But I am a bit scared to. It might give me Jambette. Or worse.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Seems like a nice spot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Probably Rocket. 

xD

I didn't quite understand plot setting when I had was placing Julian so as you can see.. he's right in front of my camp site >_>


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> Probably Rocket.
> 
> xD
> 
> I didn't quite understand plot setting when I had was placing Julian so as you can see.. he's right in front of my camp site >_>



I actually like Rocket, so I would not mind having her for a while. I can think of about 4 villagers I hate more than Jambette.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I actually like Rocket, so I would not mind having her for a while. I can think of about 4 villagers I hate more than Jambette.



Jambette isn't _that _bad...Lol She's different. I absolutely HATE rocket probably because she stole the space in my town that was meant for a dreamy.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 3, 2014)

Campsite resetting didn't go well. Reset for two hours and got no one I'm looking for. Ugh.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 3, 2014)

I got Becky out, time to campsite reset for a cat~


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 3, 2014)

Started my newest town this morning, and started on the tedious task of resetting for villagers 6-8. 

Ended up with Deirdre and Tangy (there are just WAY too many peppies to try and get Rosie...) for my missing Uchi and Peppy plots. 


Nine resets into the Smug plot, and Marshal shows up. Whelp, looks like I'm done~

I think I'm going to get a random move-in for the 9th villager. I'm kind of burned out on resetting. .-.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

OW! That was PAINFUL! I just passed up Lionel to keep going for Julian.

That's it. I have to swap out someone in Planet Vegeta for him.......sorry Rooney. I need to get this guy.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 3, 2014)

Do I let Marshal leave and get Dotty or keep him...  I love him so much...
I'm gonna keep my bae


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Do I let Marshal leave and get Dotty or keep him...  I love him so much...
> I'm gonna keep my bae



Get Dotty.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd keep Marshal, he's a cutie and without him, you don't have a smug villager in any of your towns, unless your third town has a smug (you reset it, right?).

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've gotten three campers in a row, I hope this luck continues.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Got Julian. I'm going to plot resetting for my 9th villager. Either one of my dreamies (I could even get one for my other town, and have them move out, have someone hold them, and transfer them over.), someone I can trade, or someone I can at least tollerate.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 3, 2014)

Keeping Marshal. <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Just realized why I keep getting Smugs from Plot resetting. I forgot to save when i go Julian's Plot. Please game do not try to force him away! I need my unicorn! The most manly animal to ever exist!


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow.
Got Merengue in my first try AND in a good spot.
1st try, that's all it took.
Resetting for Drago was a nightmare though.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 3, 2014)

Time to simultaneously plot reset for Ankha and campsite reset!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Seriously......I have GONE THROUGH EVERY SINGLE OTHER SMUG BESIDES THE ONE I AM LOOKING FOR!!!!! With the most common being Hippeux - 4 times, Phil - 5 times, Colton - 5 times, Ed - 5 Times, Hans - 7 times (wish I could have taken him, but I got him in my other town.)


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been at it for the past four hours. I'm about to lose it.

FLURRY PLEASE


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

de-carabas said:


> I've been at it for the past four hours. I'm about to lose it.
> 
> FLURRY PLEASE



I lost it hours ago. Stop now while you still have your sanity. Ha...ha....HAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 3, 2014)

> random plot
> not ideal but still decent spot
> Bertha

AAAH SHE WAS MY BABY BACK IN MY ORIGINAL TOWN YESSS <3


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 3, 2014)

I got Ankha settled in. ^U^ Tabby was in my campsite and I nearly took her in, but I decided there were cats that I liked better. Back to campsite resetting!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

I am BEYOND sick of this. I am just going to get Pietro, Lionel, or Ken if they show up first. Ill adjust my dreamie list if this happens. (Sorry Rooney, but you will have to be the one to be removed if this happens)


----------



## Beary (Jun 3, 2014)

*slowly cycles*
GAAAHHAJASJJWKSHSJDGSSHSGISVSISBS *blows up*
GOODNIGHT EVERYONE


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 4, 2014)

What are you cycling for, LittleBeary? D:

While I was smug resetting in Floralia and Trout, I never came across a plot for Julian.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> What are you cycling for, LittleBeary? D:
> 
> While I was smug resetting in Floralia and Trout, I never came across a plot for Julian.



I have literally seen EVERYONE except him.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 4, 2014)

Ahhh just another day before I have to campsite reset for Cookie, Peanut, or Stitches. At least it's 100% appearance


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

I AM MORE THAN SICK OF THIS! I AM ADDING ZELL AND O'HARE! I AM BEYOND TIRED OF THIS! I HAVE BEEN RESETTING ALL DAY FOR A SMUG! AND I HAVE FOUND EVERYONE EXCEPT JULIAN!

JULIAN, LIONEL, KEN, PIETRO, ZELL, O'HARE. I AM JUST GOING TO TAKE WHOEVER SHOWS UP FIRST!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 4, 2014)

I moved Beau into my TTing town a couple days ago, just to hold him, and I fiiinally got around to plot resetting for him just now. 

First reset was terrible: right in front of my house/Town Hall, in the middle of my Purple Pansy farm. Not acceptable in the least, sir. D: 

Second reset? Lined up exactly, two spaces away from Diana, out on my villager neighborhood peninsula. Perfect~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> I AM MORE THAN SICK OF THIS! I AM ADDING ZELL AND O'HARE! I AM BEYOND TIRED OF THIS! I HAVE BEEN RESETTING ALL DAY FOR A SMUG! AND I HAVE FOUND EVERYONE EXCEPT JULIAN!
> 
> JULIAN, LIONEL, KEN, PIETRO, ZELL, O'HARE. I AM JUST GOING TO TAKE WHOEVER SHOWS UP FIRST!!!!



Ouch. D: Hopefully one of them shows up soon, for your sake.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

Found Pietro's plot. MOVING HIM IN!


----------



## Pirate (Jun 4, 2014)

Do certain days have a higher chance of someone camping out in your town, or is it just totally random with the same chances every day. I've been campsite resetting the day _after_ someone just moved out, so I'm wondering if that's the reason I haven't found anyone yet, or I'm just unlucky. :s


----------



## Kairii (Jun 4, 2014)

I just wanted to have a quick ask if someone has a link to a cycling guide somewhere? ^^


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 4, 2014)

Kairii said:


> I just wanted to have a quick ask if someone has a link to a cycling guide somewhere? ^^



I know of two cycling guide. The first is very fast, but which villagers move out is completely random and you need to already have a villager in boxes to start. The second is slow, but you can control who moves out more easily.
First Guide
Second Guide


----------



## Kairii (Jun 4, 2014)

FallingStar said:


> I know of two cycling guide.



Thanks very much! I'm going to try out the fast one once I get someone in boxes.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

All right. I let the 9th move in be random and I got Static. As cool as he looks he is not one that I want. Plus his house exterior is a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

Going to just go ahead and do some TT so I can get my develop permit in both towns, and build the campsite. Do I can get my final 2 resets out of the way.


----------



## Kairii (Jun 4, 2014)

Okay, so I've been trying to cycle. Mostly just trying to get *one* person in boxes. Anybody. But nobody will move at all. I'm stuck.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

While doing this, Jaramiah pinged me!!! Time to plot reset. (Please Muffy come here, join your new BF)


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, I am ready to campsite reset using my brand new campsite.  If I get Ken from this, then I will have All of my dreamies.     ALL OF MY DREAMIES.

Chaaaaaaaaaarge!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

CRAP! I ACCIDENTLY LOADED IT UP!

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAMN IT!!!!!!!! Samson.


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> What are you cycling for, LittleBeary? D:
> 
> While I was smug resetting in Floralia and Trout, I never came across a plot for Julian.



I run a cycling thread. It's slowly driving me crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> CRAP! I ACCIDENTLY LOADED IT UP!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DAMN IT!!!!!!!! Samson.



*pats*


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 4, 2014)

Got my campsite up in Neo Mercury!

Also decided to adjust my Dreamie list a bit. Noticed one was Male heavy and one was female heavy. So I swapped Julian back to the list for Neo Mercury and moved Bertha over to Planet Vegeta's list.

About to do my confirmed camper day reset (Last time I do this for this town!) I will be going for, Julian! (Sorry Muffy. I can probably trade Static for you)


----------



## Bearica (Jun 4, 2014)

Was campsite resetting the day after I built it, hoping for either Poppy or Fang. Got Maple after ~70 resets so I just decided to settle for her.
Don't know if I'll be keeping her though.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 5, 2014)

Plot resetting for Chief right now. So far he is in the right area, but he just needs to move a tiny little bit. Trying not to be too picky, but I intend on keeping him forever so I don't want him in a crappy spot!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

I am really getting sick of this. I'll just take whichever unobtained dreamie I get first


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yay!  Chief moved exactly into the place where I wanted him to be in *ONLY 3 TRIES!!*


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a cycling thread and sometimes I just have really bad luck. XD Either I won't get anybody hardly at all and then when I do I get someone random. I've had a few successes though (Julian, Beau, Lucky, Zell, Fang), but Julian took FOREVER to recruit. It got to the point where I was just standing in one spot spam talking to him. He kept rejecting and I kept losing games but eventually he finally decided to move in after about 30+ tries. I have to do another tent reset probably tomorrow cause someone is leaving. Sigh. Hopefully it doesn't take too long. It also figures that when my town is full Francine decides to come by normally.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 5, 2014)

100th new campsite reset for Ken...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aaaaaaaaaaaack!  Rodney! No!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Look at all these awesome villagers I had to pass up on since I was looking for Julian:



I wish I had taken Ms. Stacey. (Guess which one I am talking about)


----------



## Bearica (Jun 5, 2014)

Plot resetting Poppy. Hopefully she decides to move next to Muffy soon.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 5, 2014)

Poppy is beautiful :3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Look at all these awesome villagers I had to pass up on since I was looking for Julian:
> View attachment 49431View attachment 49432View attachment 49433View attachment 49434View attachment 49435View attachment 49436View attachment 49437View attachment 49438View attachment 49439View attachment 49440View attachment 49441View attachment 49442View attachment 49443View attachment 49444View attachment 49445
> 
> I wish I had taken Ms. Stacey. (Guess which one I am talking about)



The only villagers that I think are awesome in your pictures is Skye, Sprinkle, Deirdre, Alfonso, Genji, Erik and Marina.

And am I the only one who thinks you've made this thread the official #PlotResetChat of the IRC?


----------



## Bearica (Jun 5, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> Poppy is beautiful :3



Yeah. I was lucky enough to get her for free on reddit last night after a trade for her had just fallen through. I want her to live sorta close to Marshal so they can be squirrel buddies.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Kildor said:


> The only villagers that I think are awesome in your pictures is Skye, Sprinkle, Deirdre, Alfonso, Genji, Erik and Marina.
> 
> And am I the only one who thinks you've made this thread the official #PlotResetChat of the IRC?



I didn't list Genji......

Plus, to me, Hans is by far the best out of all these ones I got! Chow is a panda, instant awesome. Plus I would love to have Gwen in my town! (Plus I have always preferred her SIGNIFICANTLY over Mary Jane.)

Plus Marina is my LEAST favorite Octopus, and Octavian is BY FAR my favorite of the 3.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I didn't list Genji......
> 
> Plus, to me, Hans is by far the best out of all these ones I got! Chow is a panda, instant awesome. Plus I would love to have Gwen in my town! (Plus I have always preferred her SIGNIFICANTLY over Mary Jane.)
> 
> Plus Marina is my LEAST favorite Octopus, and Octavian is BY FAR my favorite of the 3.



I meant Snake, not Genji. Confused 

Mary Jane > Gwen Stacey.

Uh, I never asked how much you liked Marina but alright


----------



## charyse (Jun 5, 2014)

Bearica said:


> Yeah. I was lucky enough to get her for free on reddit last night after a trade for her had just fallen through. I want her to live sorta close to Marshal so they can be squirrel buddies.



awww i miss poppy  i had her as a starter and she randomly moved out recently shes a precious little thing


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 5, 2014)

Wait what is that thing about IRC
I never go on there


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I meant Snake, not Genji. Confused
> 
> Mary Jane > Gwen Stacey.
> 
> Uh, I never asked how much you liked Marina but alright



I like Marina, but not as much as the other two.

Plus Mary Jane has no personality...at all, she is just a pretty face. She is one of only 3 comic book characters I downright HATE. The others are Jean Gray, Emma Frost, and Robin. 

Gwen is smart, and actually HAS a personality.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I like Marina, but not as much as the other two.
> 
> Plus Mary Jane has no personality...at all, she is just a pretty face. She is one of only 3 comic book characters I downright HATE. The others are Jean Gray, Emma Frost, and Robin.
> 
> Gwen is smart, and actually HAS a personality.



Yet Mary Jane was the one who got hitched with Spiderman.

Hans is one of my least favorites by the way, if you wanna bring up how much we hate certain things.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Yet Mary Jane was the one who got hitched with Spiderman.
> 
> Hans is one of my least favorites by the way, if you wanna bring up how much we hate certain things.



Only because they killed of Gwen, because they thought MJ LOOKED better. (I fully disagree with that though). Plus THEY BROUGHT BACK BUCKY BUT NOT GWEN?!?!

Plus Hans happens to be my SECOND FAVORITE villager. Since I love Cryptids, it is only natural that the Yeti would be the smug that appeals to me the most.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Only because they killed of Gwen, because they thought MJ LOOKED better. (I fully disagree with that though). Plus THEY BROUGHT BACK BUCKY BUT NOT GWEN?!?!



If you want we could take this to the VMs please. Not here. 

This is going way off topic.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Wrong town's campsite Bertha. I want you in my other town.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

DAMN IT! I loaded it up. Please don't be anyone bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WOW! Sorry Zucker.....but....I can not resist making this my new Lazy dreamie.

Welcome to Neo Mercury: Stitches.


----------



## Campy (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> DAMN IT! I loaded it up. Please don't be anyone bad.


You uhh... Seem to do this a lot. Accidentally loading your game, I mean.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 5, 2014)

Campy said:


> You uhh... Seem to do this a lot. Accidentally loading your game, I mean.



Haha yeah, and corrupting too


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Haha yeah, and corrupting too



There was something loose in my 3DS that was causing that to happen. I have since had this fixed, and should not be happening anymore.



Campy said:


> You uhh... Seem to do this a lot. Accidentally loading your game, I mean.



I sort of plot/camp reset while also playing my Wii U (Just got Wind Waker HD!). So I kind of not pay attention sometimes. Luckily I got Stitches from this!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

All right! Traded Static for Muffy!

Now I need to Plot Reset her next to Pietro!


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> There was something loose in my 3DS that was causing that to happen. I have since had this fixed, and should not be happening anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You ARE persistent.  If my data got corrupted I don't know what I would do D:


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 5, 2014)

Plotting for Marshal while I screw around on my cartiage. Set up a town to mess around in until the 9th.


----------



## Libertae (Jun 5, 2014)

campsite with Jeremiah today... might use him to sell all the sharks that I have.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Libertae said:


> campsite with Jeremiah today... might use him to sell all the sharks that I have.



If I knew you had wanted him I would have given you him instead of voiding him.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 5, 2014)

Still plot resetting Poppy. She keeps getting kinda close to where I want her, but not quite. Argh.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been villager resetting in the new Chrome, so far I've got Zell and Marina, planning on resetting for Phoebe next. I may or may not ninth villager reset, as I really want Stitches and Rudy back, but I can only reliably campsite reset for one, by using the perfect day. :I


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 5, 2014)

Ugggh can Roscoe and Bettina ping already?
Beau asked today. Fat chance, you're never leaving.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gingersnap said:


> Ugggh can Roscoe and Bettina ping already?
> Beau asked today. Fat chance, you're never leaving.



awww Roscoe is awesome though. Love him to pieces <3


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW! I just TTed out Hamphry and who shows up in my camp? Ken! I can not resist taking him in. First Stitches, and now Ken? BOTH random! Wow after that bud luck of my failed getting Julian, I am starting to get good luck! I am going to move Julian over the the list for Planet Vegeta (I think I can manage to get him in exchange for the Beau I have over there). Honestly I have been considering dropping Simon for a while, since he and Deli share the same personality AND species, plus I like Deli better! I know I am collecting Monkeys, but I don't want to have two villagers that share a personality AND species. Anyway Snake will have such a good friend waiting for him. Ninja Duo! Going to Plot reset him into a nice spot!

- - - Post Merge - - -




Ohhhh. Risky......GOIN' FOR IT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lost my gold.

- - - Post Merge - - -



You were MORE than worth losing that gold nugget for. True it will take longer to get my full Gold Set (3rd best set, behind Card and Ice.) but you are AWESOME!


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 5, 2014)

Waaahhh thats the villager I'm campsite resetting for D:


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

Ken's plot is in my town grrrrr
anyways Ankha pinged in my cycling town

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186434-Quick-Raffle-Ankha&p=3132263#post3132263
shameless self advertising shhhh
smh


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 5, 2014)

200 resets and still no luck.... Keep it together..... *sigh*


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> 200 resets and still no luck.... Keep it together..... *sigh*



If he moves out, you can have him 8D


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Got his Plot set.

TTed ahead one day, to greet him.

Stopped Mira from Moving.

TTed back to today, so he can start interacting.

I have to change his catchphrase to "Hadoken" when he ask's me. (Even though Sakura is my favorite Hadoken user)


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 5, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> If he moves out, you can have him 8D



Thank you,  I'll keep trying in the meantime.


----------



## Bearica (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally got Poppy where I wanted her after plot resetting all day. ;v;


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2014)

My town is completed~ Bruce finally settled down in a perfect place^^
Here's my villager list:
Lolly
Lopez
Bruce
Bam
Wendy
Blanche
Celia
Ribbon
Erik
Shari

I don't like Shari as much as the other Uchis, she just doesn't mention the black market/gangs as much xD


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> My town is completed~ Bryce finally settled down in a perfect place^^
> Here's my villager list:
> Lolly
> Lopez
> ...



Shari is so sweet though omg <3333


----------



## Libertae (Jun 5, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> If I knew you had wanted him I would have given you him instead of voiding him.



I admit he's adorable and that my town desperately needs a lazy villager, but it's full atm.  

Once Gwen moves out, I'll be resetting for lazy campers.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 5, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Shari is so sweet though omg <3333



She is ^^ I'm actually happy that I got her, since I didn't want to complete the 16-villager cycle for Tammy or Mira. I just wish she'd act a bit more like my Uchis did in the past.

On a side note: I just realized I have 4 deer. O-O I wasn't even trying to collect them.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 5, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> She is ^^ I'm actually happy that I got her, since I didn't want to complete the 16-villager cycle for Tammy or Mira. I just wish she'd act a bit more like my Uchis did in the past.
> 
> On a side note: I just realized I have 4 deer. O-O I wasn't even trying to collect them.



Shari acts like other Uchis for me. I love how tomboyish they are. WAY better than the other female personalities.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 6, 2014)

225 resets,   I'm not giving up yet, but I'm turning myself in for the night  
I'll try to throw in another 150 resets tomorrow.


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> 225 resets,   I'm not giving up yet, but I'm turning myself in for the night
> I'll try to throw in another 150 resets tomorrow.



You can do it! ^^
I love your attitude. I'd have given up by now. cx


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to try to camp reset for Marina or Kyle (for my giveaway winner) this time around, since it's going to be the day after the camp is built, so there's a guaranteed villager. <3 Simply because I'll never get her another way, she's so popular.


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

does anybody know of a good guide to use for camp resetting?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 6, 2014)

Just finished getting back taking a break to continue playing Pokemon X, and finally getting my team finalized. Kept Greninja, Espeon, Blaziken, and Roserade. But my Shiny Arcanine in the box and picked up a Sylveon, as well as added an Aerodactyl, and decided to make him my main Mega Evolver (since it is my favorite Mega Evolution). I think I managed to put together a rather nice team. Plus Greninja, Espeon, Sylveon, and Blaziken have their hidden abilities!

Anyway, just wanted to explain why I havn't been posting today, so back on topic. Just got Samson out (FINALLY! I have been waiting for this! I! HATE! MICE! VILLAGER!). Going to camp reset for Hopper now! He is my ultimate dream villager!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> does anybody know of a good guide to use for camp resetting?



What sort of guide are you looking for? Cause I didn't know there were guides o3o


----------



## BluebellLight (Jun 6, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Just finished getting back taking a break to continue playing Pokemon X, and finally getting my team finalized. Kept Greninja, Espeon, Blaziken, and Roserade. But my Shiny Arcanine in the box and picked up a Sylveon, as well as added an Aerodactyl, and decided to make him my main Mega Evolver (since it is my favorite Mega Evolution). I think I managed to put together a rather nice team. Plus Greninja, Espeon, Sylveon, and Blaziken have their hidden abilities!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to explain why I havn't been posting today, so back on topic. Just got Samson out (FINALLY! I have been waiting for this! I! HATE! MICE! VILLAGER!). Going to camp reset for Hopper now! He is my ultimate dream villager!



speed boost blaziken is the most op little brat.
i hate it.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 6, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> speed boost blaziken is the most op little brat.
> i hate it.



I actually only picked ones I liked the types and designs on. Not based on how good they are. (Except Espeon, since Psychic is my least favorite type, but because I LOVE Magic Bounce, and since I wasn't going to have Rapid Spin, I had to get a Magic Bounce Pokemon to fill in that role!!!) Plus I named her Sailor Venus, I also named my Sylveon Sailor Moon, and my Protean Greninja 'Mercury' (Sailor Mercury was to long) I also gave Blaziken a name that suited him PERFECTLY "Uncle Iroh"


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 6, 2014)

300 resets, still no ken.

Urk...



By the way, is it dangerous to be resetting so much on the same day?


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 6, 2014)

Ughh I've been plot resetting Tom for a few hours and he's finally in a good spot but not the one I wanted him in.. should I keep him there or keep trying?


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

Keep going. I stopped so many times because I got tired of it and I ended up regretting it horribly and resetting shortly after.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let's see who reset number 1 will give us..

Pecan.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And of course I find Rosie in the campsite lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 6, 2014)

So far I have come across:
Skye
Whitney
Bob
Coach
Bill
Bam
Quillson
Rodney
Flurry
Del
Avery
Rudy
Gigi
Bob again
Mint

Still going for Hopper!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 6, 2014)

I decided to take in Rosie to auction her since she's showed up twice.


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 6, 2014)

started campsite resetting 15 minutes ago and fuana appeared! But this time I'm sticking to finding my rabbits for my bunny town :O


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

Could someone explain how to campsite-reset? ;-;


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 6, 2014)

^ It's basically like plot resetting, if you know how to do that.

Gonna start plot resetting Kitty! <3


----------



## Beary (Jun 6, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> ^ It's basically like plot resetting, if you know how to do that.
> 
> Gonna start plot resetting Kitty! <3



Eeeep, I don't ;__;


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 6, 2014)

This is how you do it:

1. Make sure you haven't loaded up your game the day you plan to reset. If you already have, TT a day forward using the 3DS clock.
2. Select a new save file
3. Once you get to town, check your campsite
4. If it is occupied and has a villager you like, get the character settled in (you can delete them later), log into your mayor, and convince them to move in
5. If not, reset, and repeat until you get your desired villager

I hope this helped.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 6, 2014)

camp site resetting for my 10th villager now~

first try got Eunice
Second attempt Phil.. I believe is his name? 
Then the camp stopped giving me campers for the next 8 tries arghhhh


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 6, 2014)

1 hour
3 campers
not too bad i guess :/

edit:
2 hours 
5 campers

D:


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 6, 2014)

Soo lucky has passed by... I was thinking about keep fuana but no, and now this guy shows up

Blah its hard making an all species town when there are other villagers you like D:

I think I'll keep em, I still need to get another villager to move out anyways


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 6, 2014)

How can I change the time back without using my mayor? Will changing the 3DS clock work?


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 6, 2014)

Birdinator said:


> How can I change the time back without using my mayor? Will changing the 3DS clock work?



Yep, changing the 3DS clock will change ingame time, thus letting you TT without using your mayor or other existing character.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 6, 2014)

360 resets....  I think I'm going to take a small break, doing this for an extended period of time....  Not good for my health.  Besides, maybe my luck will change.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> 360 resets....  I think I'm going to take a small break, doing this for an extended period of time....  Not good for my health.  Besides, maybe my luck will change.



Omg.Your persistence and bad luck is astonishing.

I've decided that if I happen to come across Ken I will give him to you


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

I got Gayle out in Trout, time to start campsite resetting!


----------



## Sharmista (Jun 7, 2014)

I began today campsite resetting... I thought it would take weeks again before finally a villager shows up that I want. ... I'm still surprised that after around ten tries I was lucky.


----------



## charyse (Jun 7, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> 360 resets....  I think I'm going to take a small break, doing this for an extended period of time....  Not good for my health.  Besides, maybe my luck will change.



I feel bad I had Ken in my town and I hated him bc he randomly moved in on my path but I restarted I didn't know that's who you were looking for


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 7, 2014)

Back to camp resetting for Hopper.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 7, 2014)

charyse said:


> I feel bad I had Ken in my town and I hated him bc he randomly moved in on my path but I restarted I didn't know that's who you were looking for



Hey, don't worry about it . I'll get him eventually. Just wish me luck!


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 7, 2014)

400 resets.

You know, when I think of the odds, my luck isn't that bad, just think about a jar, and there's 320 slips of paper with a name of a different villager(333 minus the 9 I have and the minus 4 in my void.) I have to pull out one at a time, and then put it back in, stir, repeat.  It makes sense that I get a lot of repeats.


----------



## Campy (Jun 7, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> 400 resets.
> 
> You know, when I think of the odds, my luck isn't that bad, just think about a jar, and there's 320 slips of paper with a name of a different villager(333 minus the 9 I have and the minus 4 in my void.) I have to pull out one at a time, and then put it back in, stir, repeat.  It makes sense that I get a lot of repeats.


While it does make sense, your persistence is very admirable! I really wish you the best of luck getting him. And man, it's got to feel so good to finally get him in your campsite after all this hard work. Just keep that in mind while you keep going!


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 7, 2014)

Still camp resetting... Not looking for anyone in particular but I just want to have a 10th villager that I like. But hey if I happen to come across Tia I will gladly take her . 

So far:
Ribbot
Pecan
Bluebear
Kitt
Annalisa
Spork
Hamphrey
Avery
Croque..


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

Any advice for a first time cycler?


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

Still campsite resetting in Trout. I found Filbert once and it pained me to let him go, he's such a cutie. ;o;


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Jun 7, 2014)

Does the game only have a few places where villagers can move in? Cause what if I had something to stop them from moving in there? I'm trying to place Phoebe and she keeps planting herself in 3 places, her favorite being smack dab in my hybrids and her second favorite blocking my entrance to the beach  once she placed herself one tile over on my path I would have been okay if it was one back because you can still run on the path. ARGH WHY WON'T YOU JUST MOVE WHERE I WANT YOU TO


----------



## monk (Jun 7, 2014)

poncho won't move in where i want him to ;~; he keeps plotting in almost the exact same spot!


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fauna! Ugh she's cute, but not a dreamie. Should I take her or no? I'm so torn..


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Any advice for a first time cycler?



Use this method:

TT 1 year
TT 1 year
TT 5 days

That will guarantee someone in boxes. You do not know who will be in boxes until those three steps have been completed.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 7, 2014)

Rika092 said:


> Fauna! Ugh she's cute, but not a dreamie. Should I take her or no? I'm so torn..


Is Tia your last dreamie?  If she is, then we're on the same boat. Campsite resetting aggressively for our final dreamie.  Whether you want to take fauna in is up to you, but if it's a new tent, you should keep going.  Just think, Tia could pop up any minute.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been at this for HOURS, non-stop! Going to take a break and work on my Pokemon X team again, and swap Aerodactyl for Emolga (my favorite Pokemon, Regigigas is second)


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm taking a break from campsite resetting in Trout, so I'm trying to TT someone out in Chrome so I can get campsite ready and reset.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 7, 2014)

Merengue is camping in my town, which I'm cycling in, and I don't know if I should keep her...


----------



## charyse (Jun 7, 2014)

marshal just randomly moved in my new town I'm gonna be rolling in dough


----------



## lumineerin (Jun 7, 2014)

I was plot resetting for a lazy villager, and I got Erik! Yay!


----------



## monk (Jun 7, 2014)

if i tt a few hours back will poncho's house plot still be there or will he have moved in?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

monk said:


> if i tt a few hours back will poncho's house plot still be there or will he have moved in?



As long as you don't TT back past 6 am, it will be a plot.


----------



## monk (Jun 7, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> As long as you don't TT back past 6 am, it will be a plot.



ok thanks :3


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 7, 2014)

500 resets.

Ok, it's bad luck.    3:


----------



## charyse (Jun 7, 2014)

all I see is dollar signs $$$$$


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm sorry Pawville, I hope Ken takes a hint and shows up soon. D:

I finally got my development permit, paid down my campsite, and moved out Doc. Now for actual campsite resetting. ;-;


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 7, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I'm sorry Pawville, I hope Ken takes a hint and shows up soon. D:
> 
> I finally got my development permit, paid down my campsite, and moved out Doc. Now for actual campsite resetting. ;-;



I just got mine in Planet Vegeta, and I need to move out Simon, Sly or Claudia before I build it. (Simon is only leaving because while I want to collect monkeys, I don't want to have two that share a personality AND species. I already have plans to trade Tia for Snake, and I am going to try to find a trade to swap my Beau for Julian (Unicorns are for men, guns are for sissies!). Looks like the camp reset there will be for Ankha.

Back to resetting for Hopper.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

I wish I kept going, nobody is offering any good money for Rosie and I was hoping to use those bells to buy Marina >_> Waaaah.


----------



## monk (Jun 7, 2014)

still plot resetting poncho's house T____T he's never going to plot in the spot i want him to


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been plot resetting Daisy for the past hour and now I want to reset my entire town because I don't like where I'm lining stuff up

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got her in a good spot!  Now that there's villagers in a row I like my town a lot more. wow that made no sense


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

Came across Sprinkle, she's pretty cute, I may replace Tammi with her.  I went on, though, she's not one of my priorities atm.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville (Jun 7, 2014)

OH MY GOD.
After a whopping 560 resets... KEN!!!!!
I found him!!!!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 7, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> OH MY GOD.
> After a whopping 560 resets... KEN!!!!!
> I found him!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations, Pawville! 

I just passed up Skye... I'm going to trade Roscoe for her (or Molly), but it still felt painful hitting the home button. ;-;


----------



## lumineerin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> OH MY GOD.
> After a whopping 560 resets... KEN!!!!!
> I found him!!!!



Oh my! I usually lose count after 20 resets! hahaha!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Mayor o' Pawville said:


> OH MY GOD.
> After a whopping 560 resets... KEN!!!!!
> I found him!!!!



Congratulations!

I'm currently plot resetting for my Zelly-bear now since I finally just settled on taking him from my cycle town first, I was planning on taking Diana first but whatever, her and Zell are my favorite villagers. :3 I will accept him in about 3 locations though.


----------



## Rose (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, after two hours of resetting I got Punchy! *cha ching* lol I was hoping for a lazy villager.  All things considering, though, two hours is a merciful timeframe for any sort of Animal Crossing resetting shenanigans.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Rose said:


> Yes, after two hours of resetting I got Punchy! *cha ching* lol I was hoping for a lazy villager.  All things considering, though, two hours is a merciful timeframe for any sort of Animal Crossing resetting shenanigans.



^ this :c


----------



## Capella (Jun 8, 2014)

YESS got cookie into a great spot in my town !


----------



## King (Jun 8, 2014)

rn i'm tting bubbles out. ugly hippo


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> YESS got cookie into a great spot in my town !



Nice! I just got Zell into a nice spot as well. ^_^


----------



## Sinfonia (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi there,

Not sure if the question was answered already but I don't want to fight myself through 144 pages D: Sorry for that.

Question is: Can you also plot reset for a special villager like Gracie? I'd rather do that than actually TT...


----------



## Tier (Jun 8, 2014)

Do you know if anyone had gotten Keaton lately?


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't get to use my full campsite day to my advantage, now I need to campset reset normally for Trout and Chrome. :<


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm going to try campsite resetting for the first time soon! any tips?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Reset #331: Came across Hippeux. Seriously I don't see what is so bad about him.

Still going for Hopper.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 8, 2014)

Sinfonia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if the question was answered already but I don't want to fight myself through 144 pages D: Sorry for that.
> 
> Question is: Can you also plot reset for a special villager like Gracie? I'd rather do that than actually TT...



I don't think so Just buy a LOT from the Nooklings and Time travel day by day buying out their whole store until she appears then do her fashion check Time travel a day forward then back to the day she was in town and do it again. repeat until you've done all of her checks and Time travel back to the original date


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2014)

Now that I got Pekoe its time to plot reset for her, but I hope it wont take too long preferably before 12pm because I want to buy turnips.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Now that I got Pekoe its time to plot reset for her, but I hope it wont take too long preferably before 12pm because I want to buy turnips.



Love the sig!

Daisy is my favorite! Short hair + Tomboyish = Sexy!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 8, 2014)

I TT'd a day forward and got three campers in a row, maybe I'm back on the day.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Reset 350:



So tempted to get a second Hans! By far the best smug to me!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Decided to just load up yesterday, and reset for today....Pierce pinged me!!!!! Now I can DOUBLE my chance of getting the best villagers in the game (Hopper). Just hope I don't recreate the "Lucky Incident"


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Still going for Hopper. Most recent had Whitney in the camp and a plot for Rosie. Whitney's alright though.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Plot resetting for Diana now c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Not even 3 hours and she went into the spot I wanted


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 8, 2014)

I got Rudy, now I've got all three of my ultimate dreamies (Rudy, Willow, and Stitches) in Chrome! <3

Now time to campsite reset in Trout.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm vullager resetting for Vesta, Sydney, Ava, Midge, or possibly Fauna in my cycling town to replace Tangy, but no luck yet.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 8, 2014)

Still going for Hopper!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been town resetting all day and I hate it so much. I really want to get a town sometime tomorrow though, because it's new leafs 1 year anniversary!


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 9, 2014)

Decided to take Fauna in my town, and had been plot resetting her ALL day. Gahhh I'm going nuts


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 9, 2014)

Going to take a break and play Okami (BEST!!!! GAME!!!! EVER!!!!!)


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Going to take a break and play Okami (BEST!!!! GAME!!!! EVER!!!!!)



OKAMIIII
The music is the best part :3


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 9, 2014)

Moved Ankha the snooty Egyptian princess over to my main town this morning. I also built two new Flower Beds to further restrict where she goes. 

Hopefully she plots in the little space I left for her below the plaza. I think my entire peninsula is PWP'd off now, so there's not a lot of acceptable places for her to choose from. 

Once I get her in, I'll be at 32/36, cycling back for Mira!


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 9, 2014)

Diana plotted in the little space~

Didn't take long, by AC resetting standards. o:


----------



## lumineerin (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahhh I was plot resetting for Lily and Julian was in my campsite! I was really excited, but then Lily showed up in a terrible spot, so I had to let him go! ):


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 9, 2014)

I am so sick of this. I am just going to go ahead and load it up.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm still campsite resetting in Trout. I got four campers in a row at one point, it was pretty neat.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like no camper or plot today!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 9, 2014)

Kiki showed up. <3 I had to pass up Olivia twice, which hurt a lot, but it was worth it in the end. I think I may replace Moe with Olivia though, IDK.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm plot resetting for Fuchsia.

Wish me luck!  ♥


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 9, 2014)

^ Good luck! c:

I could plot reset for Rudy in Chrome or for Kiki in Trout, but I'm a little burnt out on resetting, I'm gonna take a break. ^^'


----------



## Puffy (Jun 9, 2014)

Somehow Molly showed up??
And this is from a primarily Uchi thing - It was Shari, Cherry, Mira, Cherry, Charlise and now Molly
What happened ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMFGHJSSDJSKJDK

GUESS WHOS IN MY CAMPSITE

*MARSHAL*

GUESS HOW MUCH MY 11 YEAR OLD SELF IS SQUEEING IN THE INSIDE ;W;


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 10, 2014)

Was Plot Resetting in Neo Mercury and found this plot:





Must...resist....must...get...her...in....Planet Vegeta.......I CAN'T DO IT!!!!! Moving her in!!! She is to purrrrfect to pass up!! I have to alter my list and have no Snooty in Planet Vegeta.


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 10, 2014)

some late night campsite resetting, so far a lion and goat!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 10, 2014)

davidxrawr said:


> some late night campsite resetting, so far a lion and goat!



Wish I could get a Lion! They are awesome!


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 10, 2014)

just skipped over 2 more villagers, which makes 4 total in under an hour. Dont wanna stop resetting since I seem to be getting busy campsites more often than usual but its like 1 30 am ._.

EDIT: 2 more passed by but no one i wanted. But having 6 campsite visitors in 2 hours isnt that bad, now its 2:30 am and time for sleep z.z


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 10, 2014)

Woke up today and ran into doc first and then 30 minutes later Zucker appeared!


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 10, 2014)

Juggling my villagers around today. Moved out a few, got a few new ones, moving a couple from one town to another. 

Was resetting for Lazies, hoping for a specific one. Beau's plot turned up and I almost almost kept him. Kept resetting instead. .-. Six resets later, and Stitches shows up. Stattered my resolve right there. Ohwell. 

Now I'm trying to get Bam to stop plotting in my giant field of flowers. D: Anywhere on the peninsula, Bam! Lots of space over there!


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm finally inviting Olivia back into Magnolia. 

I need her to plot exactly 2 spaces to the right from Wendy. So I've built two more Flowerbeds and a house to block off even more potential plotting areas. I think that's the most I can block in my town without messing up my clover paths. 

Hopefully she plots into place easily. o: After her, there are only three more villagers I need to move back into my main town and then I'll FINALLY be done with the cycling that I started in December. o:


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 10, 2014)

I got Zell out and was campsite resetting in Chrome, and the first camper I came across was Tammi, one of my dreamies!


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 10, 2014)

Olivia plotted perfectly~

Two spaces to the right and one space higher than Wendy. : D 

Happily, I'm not going for a perfectly straight line, or I'd be here for days.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 10, 2014)

Plot resetting for villagers, they keep going in the same spot ugh.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 10, 2014)

Got Diana to ping me in my main town~

And then got Lucy to ping me in my TTing town! 

So now I'm all set up to do a villager shuffle tomorrow~

And then I have to reset Lucy into place next to Olivia. .-.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 11, 2014)

Found Marshal's plot but I don't know if I really like where he's at currently.


----------



## krielle (Jun 11, 2014)

Plot resetting plot's as well.
I got Sylvia and Lionel so far.


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 11, 2014)

plot reseting and zucker was in the same damn spots 4 times in a row x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow I almost messed up really bad. I did not notice and I accidentally loaded my mayors town (I was on the phone + its 3 am) D:

Luckily Zucker moved into an okay (not the best but i can live with) spot ><

Reminds me of back in the day where I forgot to load up a save character and ended up getting a random villager. Luckily she was in a great spot & she was Mira!


----------



## krielle (Jun 11, 2014)

I found Rodney, Lionel again, Graham, Zell, Pietro, Graham again, 

and I'm plotting Mira to give to someone <3


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 11, 2014)

Plot resetting for Francine! Hoping she ends up next to Chrissy!

but I have noticed that my permanents are all in line (although not equally spaced)
So If she falls within that line I think I'll keep here there too.


I have noticed that there are a few "popular" areas the game likes plotting houses in
1. Behind the cafe
2. In front of the cafe
3. Between the campsite & bus stop
4. In front of my pond

lol


----------



## charyse (Jun 11, 2014)

i accidentally tted phoebe out somehow and i'm plot resetting for a uchi but the rest are all so dreadful i want to die i don't want any other ones this is horrible but i want the pwps

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just got merengue in my campsite plot resetting i almost took her to trade for someone but it'd be too hard to cycle her out


----------



## krielle (Jun 11, 2014)

Plot resetting Lolly now! c:


----------



## saber557 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a question I recently got Julian which i'm really excited about but i have done the villager reset plot trick started a new character and it stays in the same spot which is the worst is there away not to get him at all i'd rather not get him than to have to cycle 12 villagers does anyone know how to not get villagers?


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 12, 2014)

Plot resetting for Diana, Pashmina and Marshal. Hoping they plot inside my pathways.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 12, 2014)

time to villager reset for Tokyo-03 today! I don't know how people do it. ;-; So far I've gotten Lucha and Tank blehhh


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 12, 2014)

Got Marshal in a very nice spot. Resetting for Diana and Pashmina now.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 12, 2014)

charyse said:


> i accidentally tted phoebe out somehow and i'm plot resetting for a uchi but the rest are all so dreadful i want to die i don't want any other ones this is horrible but i want the pwps
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i just got merengue in my campsite plot resetting i almost took her to trade for someone but it'd be too hard to cycle her out



Uchi villagers are the only one one where I like the design of ALL of them.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

They're all extremely horrible except for Phoebe, Pashmina and maybe Muffy.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 12, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> They're all extremely horrible except for Phoebe, Pashmina and maybe Muffy.



I love all of them! Mira is my favorite among them! She looks like Sailor Venus! I also love Muffy, Cherry, Phoebe, Shari, Rocket, Fuchsia, Diva, EVERYONE!!!!!! They are not supposed to be cute. They are supposed to be more cool looking. I really hate most of the designs of all the other female personalities. There are only like.....5 or 6 from each of those that I like. Pashmina is the only one I just 'kind of' like, instead of just downright loving her, like all the other Uchis. IMO they are the best looking females and have the best dialouge from among ALL the personalities.

The ONLY bad thing about the Uchis is that their PWPs suck


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 12, 2014)

I got Poncho out in Chrome, time to start campsite resetting... Again.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 12, 2014)

You're going to hate me Ami, but my first camper was Hopper. xD He's cool, but not one of my favorites, so I let him go.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I love all of them! Mira is my favorite among them! She looks like Sailor Venus! I also love Muffy, Cherry, Phoebe, Shari, Rocket, Fuchsia, Diva, EVERYONE!!!!!! They are not supposed to be cute. They are supposed to be more cool looking. I really hate most of the designs of all the other female personalities. There are only like.....5 or 6 from each of those that I like. Pashmina is the only one I just 'kind of' like, instead of just downright loving her, like all the other Uchis. IMO they are the best looking females and have the best dialouge from among ALL the personalities.
> 
> The ONLY bad thing about the Uchis is that their PWPs suck



Most of their PWPs are amazing and they aren't really cool looking though lol


----------



## charyse (Jun 12, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I love all of them! Mira is my favorite among them! She looks like Sailor Venus! I also love Muffy, Cherry, Phoebe, Shari, Rocket, Fuchsia, Diva, EVERYONE!!!!!! They are not supposed to be cute. They are supposed to be more cool looking. I really hate most of the designs of all the other female personalities. There are only like.....5 or 6 from each of those that I like. Pashmina is the only one I just 'kind of' like, instead of just downright loving her, like all the other Uchis. IMO they are the best looking females and have the best dialouge from among ALL the personalities.
> 
> The ONLY bad thing about the Uchis is that their PWPs suck



I love sailor moon I am actually wearing a sailor moon shirt rn but Mira's mouth bothers me so much I'm just super picky but I like muffy tammy and phoebe they are the least dreadful looking ones


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

charyse said:


> I love sailor moon I am actually wearing a sailor moon shirt rn but Mira's mouth bothers me so much I'm just super picky but I like muffy tammy and phoebe they are the *least dreadful looking ones*



ikr

Oh yeah, Tammy. I forgot about her.. she's actually really cute.


----------



## charyse (Jun 12, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> ikr
> 
> Oh yeah, Tammy. I forgot about her.. she's actually really cute.


 I had her in my first town she was ok and she was bffs with bam they were a odd yet adorable pair


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 12, 2014)

Pashmina plotted infront of ReTail on the left instead of the right :/ Haven't seen Diana since last night.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 12, 2014)

I got Julian, I'm not really sure if I'm going keep him permanently, but I'm taking him in to at least trade for one of my other dreamies.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 12, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Most of their PWPs are amazing and they aren't really cool looking though lol



I HATE the westria trillia or what ever its called, and the picnic blanket is just meh. I can't even remember the others. I much perfer the Cranky's PWPs I LOVE the Zen ones, but I find that the Smugs give the best. Stonehenge, Pyramids, Sphinx, these are so awesome! But I will say that the Uchi's PWPs are better than those modern ones given by the Snootys (But they do give that awesome Tower!). 

I just find them the most appealing looking female villagers. In addition to that I LOVE THEIR PERSONALITY TOMBOYS FTW!!!! Also there is only 1 non-Uchi female in my top 25 favorite villagers in the series. (Ankha is this villager, at #8). About 6 of my top 25 are Uchis.



charyse said:


> I love sailor moon I am actually wearing a sailor moon shirt rn but Mira's mouth bothers me so much I'm just super picky but I like muffy tammy and phoebe they are the least dreadful looking ones



I actually like her mouth. It is no where NEAR as bad as Jambette's. 

Tammy. I always forget her. I rank her with Pashmina as the only 2 'just ok' Uchis and not down right awesome. I am still working on getting Shampoodle so I can give Ami (Sailor Mercury) her short blue hair. Then I am going to make ones of Usagi (Sailor Moon), Makoto (Sailor Jupiter), and Hotaru (Sailor Saturn).

Plus I also plan to give Francine a Blue Zap Suit and Chrissy a Green Zap suit, so they can be like Mira's partners!


----------



## charyse (Jun 12, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I HATE the westria trillia or what ever its called, and the picnic blanket is just meh. I can't even remember the others. I much perfer the Cranky's PWPs I LOVE the Zen ones, but I find that the Smugs give the best. Stonehenge, Pyramids, Sphinx, these are so awesome! But I will say that the Uchi's PWPs are better than those modern ones given by the Snootys (But they do give that awesome Tower!).
> 
> I just find them the most appealing looking female villagers. Also there is only 1 non-Uchi female in my top 25 favorite villagers in the series. (Ankha is this villager, at #8). About 6 of my top 25 are Uchis.
> 
> ...



omg when you finish I want your dream address idt I've seen a sailor moon town anywhere


----------



## BlueKibby (Jun 12, 2014)

Gahhh Skye ! Why do you keep insisting on putting your plot right in front of retail !! I want you over by Chief !! >.< -continues to plot reset 438975487 more times-


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Jun 12, 2014)

Waaah, I mostly do resetting for both villagers AND plots! And my game is set up that I never only get one type, I get them all! I just want Merengue! Fauna! Diana! Beau! Ankha! Only them! Nobody else please. Campsite resetting? When I do I never even get a camper in general to show up. I'm just glad I got Marina in a giveaway. Apparently I have a problem with ugly villagers because I have successfully made a town without a single one. But honestly I'd rather the game have only villagers that look like Marina or Fang and discontinue anything lesser. :x

tl;dr My life is resetting but some days it is worth it~


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I HATE the westria trillia or what ever its called, and the picnic blanket is just meh. I can't even remember the others. I much perfer the Cranky's PWPs I LOVE the Zen ones, but I find that the Smugs give the best. Stonehenge, Pyramids, Sphinx, these are so awesome! But I will say that the Uchi's PWPs are better than those modern ones given by the Snootys (But they do give that awesome Tower!).
> 
> I just find them the most appealing looking female villagers. Also there is only 1 non-Uchi female in my top 25 favorite villagers in the series. (Ankha is this villager, at #8). About 6 of my top 25 are Uchis.
> 
> ...



Cranky PWPs do rock.. since I need them for my zen town. :3


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 13, 2014)

Plot reset for Lucy for a couple hours, and she wouldn't put her house any closer than 4 spaces away from Olivia. D: 

Ended up going with it, since she was perfectly lined up, and being a little farther away means she won't be blocking the bridge behind her. Also, it'll give her some alone time with Natsu~


Started plot resetting casually for the 9th villager move in in Edolas. Was getting a steady mix of Smug, Uchi, Jocks, and Normals. I have all of these types in my town already, so eeehhhh, no idea why I was getting all of them. 

But!

Apparently Lolly loves me, since her plot showed up again! : D So now I'll have her again, at least for a little while~


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 13, 2014)

I KNEW I WAS TAKING A RISK WITH NOT PLOT RESETTING FOR MY 9TH BUT ANICOTTI NO THATS WHERE I WAS GONNA LANDSCAPE AROUND MY CAFE

every time I say I'm not gonna plot reset anymore someone always has to ruin it for me ;-;

don't think I would've minded her there except I have a severe lack of male villagers and I wanna fix it :\


----------



## Naiad (Jun 13, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> If you use the 3DS clock to TT back to the day you invited him in, you can start building a PWP. Then just set the 3DS clock back to the current date and continue plot resetting.



I know this post was a while ago, but Molly is being so annoying with her house placement ;A; I'll try it out


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 13, 2014)

,-, still no pashmina or diana plotting anywhere.


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 13, 2014)

whoa whitney, freya, and wolfgang just appeared in my campsite consecutively  
3 campers back to back is one thing
but 3 wolf campers back to back! dayum

too bad my town needs no wolves ._.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 13, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I know this post was a while ago, but Molly is being so annoying with her house placement ;A; I'll try it out



It's still a relevant suggestion, so hopefully it makes it easier to plot Molly. o: Good luck!


----------



## charyse (Jun 14, 2014)

I got poncho from someone's void and I'm so mad I'm angrily plot resetting him right now I needed space for other villagers I'm looking for he's now on my hit list with puddles I despise them both greatly


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

lol my sister's favorite villager is poncho


----------



## charyse (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> lol my sister's favorite villager is poncho



I have never had him but he ruined my plans so I don't like him smh


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

that's how I felt about a random Skye that plotted in my town.. she was a dreamie and now I have to cycle 16 for her even though I have her ready in my cycle town from Marii omfg.. anger


----------



## ayvee (Jun 14, 2014)

I've gone through a lot of pages and threads to try to figure something out, so hopefully someone will have an answer - and I apologize if there is somewhere better to ask this, I'm still learning these forums. 

So I'm not that accustomed to getting villagers to move in from another town (I've done it only once with Gaston). Yesterday I made a trade for Marshal, the person who had him moving out only wanted three furniture sets that I happened to have. 

Anyways, I went to visit and speak to Marshal. He did a normal introduction saying who he was, asking who I was and where I was from. After that he never mentioned/asked to move to my town - I was never given the option to invite him. He just kept telling me he was looking around for some magazine or a picture (I can't remember). It's important to note that the town I was wanting him to move in to had never had Marshal before, I had only 8 villagers (Antonio had moved out a day before I asked Marshal), and there were no plots for new homes. 

Today I walk around my town (the one I wanted him to move into) and noticed a roped off area for Bill. So did my game prevent Marshal from moving in because it was set to have a villager move in today? Is it predetermined a day before they move in? Again, sorry for my ignorance on this subject. 

And luckily I was able to get Marshal into my second town, so it wasn't a complete bummer


----------



## charyse (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm glad I decided to campsite reset this morning otherwise I would have loaded up and found him omg that would have been worse idt I'd have the patience to 16 villager cycle but Skye is adorable


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 14, 2014)

ayvee said:


> I've gone through a lot of pages and threads to try to figure something out, so hopefully someone will have an answer - and I apologize if there is somewhere better to ask this, I'm still learning these forums.
> 
> So I'm not that accustomed to getting villagers to move in from another town (I've done it only once with Gaston). Yesterday I made a trade for Marshal, the person who had him moving out only wanted three furniture sets that I happened to have.
> 
> ...



Yes it's because Bill was already programmed to move into your town. ^^ This happened with me, I claimed 2 dreamies at the same time when I was newer to the forums and one of them never showed up because the first was already programmed to move in and you can only have one move in at a time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



charyse said:


> I'm glad I decided to campsite reset this morning otherwise I would have loaded up and found him omg that would have been worse idt I'd have the patience to 16 villager cycle but Skye is adorable



Yeah she is.. I guess I'll do the 16 cycle lol


----------



## ayvee (Jun 14, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Yes it's because Bill was already programmed to move into your town. ^^ This happened with me, I claimed 2 dreamies at the same time when I was newer to the forums and one of them never showed up because the first was already programmed to move in and you can only have one move in at a time.





Thank you so much! Amazing some of the things I still don't know!


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 14, 2014)

I've been playing Tomodachi Life all day and neglected plot resetting for my last three villagers. Deirdre popped up, and I think I'm going to let her move in instead of Pashmina. I'm not a huge fan of her eyes but I think she might grow on me.


----------



## charyse (Jun 15, 2014)

I was just about to give up and go to sleep finally after 2 hours ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 15, 2014)

charyse said:


> I was just about to give up and go to sleep finally after 2 hours ;-;



That is a beautiful, beautiful sight. o: 

Congratulations!


----------



## feavre (Jun 15, 2014)

charyse said:


> I was just about to give up and go to sleep finally after 2 hours ;-;



Did you use PWPs or are you just plot resetting without any?


----------



## Glikk (Jun 15, 2014)

I jut lost Rosie in a freak Time-Travelling accident whilst campsite resetting. Seriously considering starting over. Gah! :'(


----------



## charyse (Jun 15, 2014)

feavre said:


> Did you use PWPs or are you just plot resetting without any?



plot resetting with nothing! I had 3 spots open like that for him and he plotted in the middle or one spot off so many times omg


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (Jun 15, 2014)

Whyy does it seem like villagers _insist_ on moving right next to your house, in front of a bridge or right up under the town hall. I hate plot resetting but it's become necessary.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

(-、-) what do you mean plot resetting with PWPs..? placing them all before you move your villagers in?

- - - Post Merge - - -



AbsoluteZer0 said:


> Whyy does it seem like villagers _insist_ on moving right next to your house, in front of a bridge or right up under the town hall. I hate plot resetting but it's become necessary.



They always want to plot in a spot where I plan to place a bridge. My boyfriend's dreamie snagged that spot though.. so hopefully I can plot reset some other villagers before.. I might just start placing fountains everywhere I don't want them if that's what plot resetting with PWPs means.


----------



## Dogoat (Jun 15, 2014)

So I'm plot resetting for Diana, but then I'll have to reset for my ninth, is a ninth always guaranteed after the 8th moves in?


----------



## AbsoluteZer0 (Jun 15, 2014)

A 9th doesn't usually happen the very next day. Usually like 2 or 3 days after the 8th moves in.


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 15, 2014)

Plot resetting for Marina annndd......

I have to place PWP on these two spots in town (infront of campsite & between bus stop and campsite)
I dont know why I havent but seriously every reset there is a 80% chance of it landing in those two areas


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 15, 2014)

Is it just me, or does anyone else get sort of angry when they plot set perfectly on the first try?
Like, I could have loaded up my mayor and not have to go through all this.

...


----------



## charyse (Jun 15, 2014)

plot resetting Sly and he won't go anywhere near where I want him whyyyy he stays in front if my house or train station


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

I really want to fit in another dreamie in my main town tonight (from my cycling town since they were all held there) but I have to study for exams tomorrow.


----------



## bombe (Jun 15, 2014)

Trying plot resetting for the first time this time around, definitely chews up time but in the past few days I've gotten Shep and Zucker and I'm pretty happy! Shep's plot appeared on the far edge of where I wanted to build a park but I loved him too much to reset for someone else, so he can just be Park Ranger Shep.  Wasn't looking for Zucker but he was one of the better ones I got today, and he moved into the residential district I'm trying to organize, so I'll happily take him.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 15, 2014)

I got Velma out, now I'm campsite resetting in Chrome! The first camper I got was Frobert. Eh, I don't like his teeth, it weirds me out. :I


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jun 15, 2014)

It took me forever to plot reset Static and I just gave up and let him be plotted somewhere close to other animals.


----------



## charyse (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm still plot resetting Sly and he goes so close to my spaces I have set and I saw his plot in one of the spots on the home screen before loading up ;-; this is torture


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jun 15, 2014)

Time to plot reset Stitches.... v.v


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

charyse said:


> I'm still plot resetting Sly and he goes so close to my spaces I have set and I saw his plot in one of the spots on the home screen before loading up ;-; this is torture



That plot isn't the same. The game hasn't been saved.. this happens normally too. For example a villager could be shown in the loading screen but when you log in to your mayor they are actually inside. His plot really wasn't there, it really would be somewhere else if you created a character and checked.


----------



## charyse (Jun 15, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> That plot isn't the same. The game hasn't been saved.. this happens normally too. For example a villager could be shown in the loading screen but when you log in to your mayor they are actually inside. His plot really wasn't there, it really would be somewhere else if you created a character and checked.


I know just the fact that it can go there but won't sucks


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 16, 2014)

Mira needs to ping me. I've finally cycled 16 for her and it's time to move her back over into my main town~

But everyone else wants to leave before her. D: Especially Static. He has to move out next (because 17 cycle), but the cranky guy is jumping the gun. 

I bet when it's his turn to leave, he won't budge. D:


----------



## effluo (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying to plot reset for Lobo and the daily gem rock keeps appearing where I want him. -______-


----------



## RayOfHope (Jun 17, 2014)

Lolly... _stahp_. You can't move directly in front of Blanche, even if you try three times in a row.


----------



## Renkindle (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm plot resetting for Diana in my cycling town. Still no Diana. (I got Skye yesterday by plot resetting, though!)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

Kicking the rest of my held villagers out of my cycle town today.. I want to get a start on developing my town, man. >_>


----------



## Renkindle (Jun 18, 2014)

I finally got Diana! I'm not sure how many resets it took, but it was a lot. Now all I need to do is get Shep and Fang out, and I can move her, Skye, and Apollo over from my second copy~


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 18, 2014)

Got a new copy. Going to make it Hiccup of Berk. The other humans will be Astrid, Ruffnut, and Tuffnut. Gee, I wonder who one of my villagers is going to be......


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm finally moving Static into my main town! He's the LAST ONE and then my permanent lineup will be COMPLETE!


There's just one little spot where I want him to plot, right between Mira and Wendy. He's putting his plot there just fine, but it's always either one space too low (so making my pathway reeeaaalllly skinny) or two spaces too high (which would mean a weird path extension to reach him). I want him either right smack lined up with my path, or maybe one space above it. D: Is that really too much to ask for? 

Been resetting him since yesterday...


----------



## Camillion (Jun 19, 2014)

Plot reset for Marshal but ended up with Julian AND Francine camping... Well that's two fave villagers down!


----------



## Bearica (Jun 19, 2014)

Day 4 of plot resetting Carmen. Still not anywhere near I want her to be. Send help.

Edit: As I posted this, she placed her plot perfectly.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 19, 2014)

So I sold Whitney to someone and she won't leave n_n so frustrating.

On the other hand.. I decided to take a break from trying to kick her out so I am doing the wetsuit trick for a little while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bam plotted successfully in my town, right in a nice even line with Zell.. perfectly matched up. Took him like a day, though. Basically like this: (|| = path)

||[Zell's house]
||x
||x
||x
||x
||[Bam's House]


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 19, 2014)

Well....good news.....I got my third copy all set up. Decided I wanted to make it Mayor Emmet of Legoland. (Since I am BUILDING a town, and Lego Movie is my new 5th favorite movie EVER! The only problem I have with it is that I HATE "Everything is Awesome". It has the same problem as "It's A Small World". Unlike "Let it Go" which I like (Still consider "Hellfire" the best Disney song though, and Hunchback, the movie it's from, is not only my favorite Disney film, but my favorite film of all time), and the only problem I have with "Let it Go" is that people won't SHUT UP about it. "Everything is Awesome" and "It's a Small World" are ones that take FOREVER to get out of your head!) AGH! Sorry. went off topic there for a second. Sorry about that.

Bad News....Found my copy for Planet Vegeta.......but it's in pieces. Turns out it got under the foot of my chair, and when I sat down.....I heard a crunch and well...

Anyway, here's the tree ceremony for Legoland!



I think I am going to have 7 'permanent residents' for it, and rotate through others for the other 3. I will probably keep Nana and Flip in memory of the lost cart. Probably going to get Julian (Since Uni Kitty is my favorite character in the Lego Movie!), Gwen (Since Gwen Stacy is cool....pun intended!), Rooney (Since I love Punch-Out!), Bertha (since hippos are AMAZING!), and Muffy (Since I love goths!) as the other permanent residents. I will have to get Tia again, so I can make that trade.

Sadly will have to let Pietro leave Neo Mercury, since Hans is one of the villagers I need the most.

Back on topic. Going to plot reset for Rooney, Muffy, and Julian now. Also, what are your thoughts on having paths that look like LEGO bricks? Does that sound good?


----------



## meo (Jun 19, 2014)

Doing the 16 cycle to move back in my jerk Molly from my other town.
I started wednesday last week...and only 4 more villagers to go.
I have three slots to work with so I've moved in Kevin, Tom, and Alli from the camp...trying to get Kevin to ping.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well....good news.....I got my third copy all set up. Decided I wanted to make it Mayor Emmet of Legoland. (Since I am BUILDING a town, and Lego Movie is my new 5th favorite movie EVER! The only problem I have with it is that I HATE "Everything is Awesome". It has the same problem as "It's A Small World". Unlike "Let it Go" which I like (Still consider "Hellfire" the best Disney song though, and Hunchback, the movie it's from, is not only my favorite Disney film, but my favorite film of all time), and the only problem I have with "Let it Go" is that people won't SHUT UP about it. "Everything is Awesome" and "It's a Small World" are ones that take FOREVER to get out of your head!) AGH! Sorry. went off topic there for a second. Sorry about that.
> 
> Bad News....Found my copy for Planet Vegeta.......but it's in pieces. Turns out it got under the foot of my chair, and when I sat down.....I heard a crunch and well...
> 
> ...



Why be so careless about your game? Take care of it for god's sake.


----------



## feavre (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I plot reset with the ingame clock or do I have to use the 3DS clock?


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 20, 2014)

I finally have a second town! Or first town...whatever.
I'm going to plot reset for the following villagers.
Uchi: Pashmina or Dierdre
Smug: Marshal or Kyle
Lazy: Alfonso, Beau, Biskit, Chester, Erik, Elmer, Walker, or Zucker.
Gah I want all the lazies!


----------



## Brackets (Jun 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Well....good news.....I got my third copy all set up. Decided I wanted to make it Mayor Emmet of Legoland. (Since I am BUILDING a town, and Lego Movie is my new 5th favorite movie EVER! The only problem I have with it is that I HATE "Everything is Awesome". It has the same problem as "It's A Small World". Unlike "Let it Go" which I like (Still consider "Hellfire" the best Disney song though, and Hunchback, the movie it's from, is not only my favorite Disney film, but my favorite film of all time), and the only problem I have with "Let it Go" is that people won't SHUT UP about it. "Everything is Awesome" and "It's a Small World" are ones that take FOREVER to get out of your head!) AGH! Sorry. went off topic there for a second. Sorry about that.
> 
> Bad News....Found my copy for Planet Vegeta.......but it's in pieces. Turns out it got under the foot of my chair, and when I sat down.....I heard a crunch and well...
> 
> ...



I find it suspicious that you coincidentally 'broke' your game at the same time as buying a new one...


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

They literally always break or corrupt their game so it's honestly no surprise lol


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 20, 2014)

I just have to say that not putting a cartridge in a safe place or, ideally, back into its case is odd.  Maybe not for a five-year-old, but still...to get under a chair when the game shouldn't have been on the floor to begin with?  It does sound strange.

Still, I guess wacky accidents such as that can happen.  Maybe.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> They literally always break or corrupt their game so it's honestly no surprise lol


I know. I just hope this copy does not have a curse on it.



Hallie said:


> I find it suspicious that you coincidentally 'broke' your game at the same time as buying a new one...


It had been missing for a few days *before* I got the new copy. I had gotten the new one as a replacement in case I wasn't able to find it. Plus I am really not surprised this happened. So let's just stop this discussion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ankhes said:


> I just have to say that not putting a cartridge in a safe place or, ideally, back into its case is odd.  Maybe not for a five-year-old, but still...to get under a chair when the game shouldn't have been on the floor to begin with?  It does sound strange.
> 
> Still, I guess wacky accidents such as that can happen.  Maybe.



My room is a total mess, so I lose stuff in the most bizarre places.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 20, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I know. I just hope this copy does not have a curse on it.
> 
> 
> It had been missing for a few days *before* I got the new copy. I had gotten the new one as a replacement in case I wasn't able to find it. Plus I am really not surprised this happened. So let's just stop this discussion.
> ...



Oh.  I can totally understand if you had a very messy room, then.  I am sometimes quite guilty of that, myself!  Well, more so when I was younger.  Now that we are unpacking in a new house I never know where anything is.  I'm lucky that my husband got me a small basket to put my ACNL towns in so I don't lose them!  

Good luck with your new town.  The concept sounds amazing!  I'll bet PWP's will work well.  Off the top of my head, the rotating cube (maybe), the Tower, and probably any of the illuminated ones.  Oh, not to mention the jungle gym and tire bench.  They may fit in well especially with the colouring.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 20, 2014)

feavre said:


> Can I plot reset with the ingame clock or do I have to use the 3DS clock?



You don't have to use the system clock; I've plot reset with just the game clock alone.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 20, 2014)

I use Isabelle all the time when I do it.


----------



## charyse (Jun 20, 2014)

whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 20, 2014)

I think I am going to try and get Rooney as a resident in Neo Mercury due to this:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

charyse said:


> whyyyyyyyyy



Lol! Diana did that to me at least 3 times.


----------



## charyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Lol! Diana did that to me at least 3 times.



I want to cry ;-; so close yet so far


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 20, 2014)

Decided to replace Muffy with the other Gothic looking Uchi, since I found her plot! She is also the only other Dog villager I like that isn't Lucky......It's......Cherry!!! I LOVE her colors!

Now to go for Uni Kitty.....I mean Julian! Then I'll TT back to today, and just let random ones move in from here on out. (Aside from camp invites)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 20, 2014)

Well since I adopted O'hare, I am going to plot reset for him tomorrow, and where he's going to be placed? At the right side of the Police Station that's where.


----------



## Mey (Jun 20, 2014)

Today was day three of plot-resetting Hazel's house. For some reason it seems to gravitate to two general areas. It was SO close to a pretty good spot once, but it was just off enough to mess with my paths. Meanwhile, the two spaces I have planned out for villager houses haven't been touched. She won't even plot anywhere NEAR them.

Pleeeease just plot somewhere nice, Hazel, I want to actually PLAY.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 21, 2014)

Ugh, I'm getting everyone BUT Marshal in the campsite, even Julian (don't worry, I love my bby), Molly and the other guys from Caelum, and Roscoe who I'm waiting till I can put him in Versails x-x
Just Marshal or Punchy, rng... Think you can do that?


----------



## itsbea (Jun 21, 2014)

I plot reset for my dreamie: Bam...

I literally finished this morning.. It only took me a straight 2.5 hours till I got a spot I was "happily content with." In the end- I never thought I could get one as good as that and settled


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Bam took a while to plot correctly for me but once he did I was amazed at where he plotted. lol Now when I return to my original copy.. I have to plot reset for Chief.

I lost Fang somehow while cycling in a villager for someone.. I didn't even mess up the dates. He just left for no reason.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 21, 2014)

Gonna TT in my first-second copy to get my Smug/Lazy villager. 
I'm hoping it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 21, 2014)

Got Julian at about 2:00 am. Forgot to post.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok so lets see. I started at 10AM and O'Hare is not moving at the spot I want him to. C'mon please move where I want you to so I can Win the Bug-Off, buy turnips, and play Mario Kart 8!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ok so lets see. I started at 10AM and O'Hare is not moving at the spot I want him to. C'mon please move where I want you to so I can Win the Bug-Off, buy turnips, and play Mario Kart 8!



Chief isn't cooperating either!  He moved 2 spaces from where I want him at one point...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Chief isn't cooperating either!  He moved 2 spaces from where I want him at one point...


I even have a pattern shaped villager house for where I want him at.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

I did that for Diana.. it didn't take her too long to get near it but then she plotted a few spaces away from it and it turned out to be a better spot lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> I did that for Diana.. it didn't take her too long to get near it but then she plotted a few spaces away from it and it turned out to be a better spot lol


Ha! But I want mine perfectly aligned next to the right side of the Police Station, and I won't stop until I do!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Lmao, good luck 8)


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Why is Chief being so stubborn..??? I think this is the second longest I've had to plot reset a villager.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Why is Chief being so stubborn..??? I think this is the second longest I've had to plot reset a villager.


So is my O'Hare, maybe he doesn't like living next to the police station.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Chief wants to live right in front of me. lol Sorry I know you love me and all (Maybe.. not yet? xD I can dream.) but you need to go near Re-tail! D:<


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Chief wants to live right in front of me. lol Sorry I know you love me and all (Maybe.. not yet? xD I can dream.) but you need to go near Re-tail! D:<


I've had villagers live next to my Re-Tail numerous of times, and a dreamy moving next to your house is great! I have Eugene live next to my house.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't have them live next to my house or in front of it because my Zen garden is going there.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> I can't have them live next to my house or in front of it because my Zen garden is going there.


I can see that, I only want one villager living next to my house and that will have to do.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 21, 2014)

About to start placing Bunnie; I don't have any specific place I want her to be yet but I know when I start I'll know where she _shouldn't_ be ;-;


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

He actually lined up with Bam and Zell.. might take it. It's close to Bam but it's whatever, I don't really care if they're close.. I just want them out of the way as much as possible.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> He actually lined up with Bam and Zell.. might take it. It's close to Bam but it's whatever, I don't really care if they're close.. I just want them out of the way as much as possible.


If O'Hare moves next to Stitches at the right side of the town hall where Lucy was, just one space up i'll take it instead of the police station.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

In this case I only have to move in 3 more villagers and there's more than enough space lol


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Bunnie moved into a good spot literally on the first try awww yeeeaaa
She killed some bamboo but I can work around her house

of course now this means she has some really nice landscaping in her front yard:


Spoiler


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 21, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> Bunnie moved into a good spot literally on the first try awww yeeeaaa
> She killed some bamboo but I can work around her house
> 
> of course now this means she has some really nice landscaping in her front yard:
> ...


That's good, nice town btw.  I'm still working on O'Hare's plot and its a total pain! *OUCH!!!* >.<


----------



## monk (Jun 21, 2014)

plot resetting lymans house... this town has tons of space but i hope it doesn't take too long to get him in a good spot v____v


----------



## 413x (Jun 21, 2014)

Attempting to get two specific villagers in the ones my game is generating for me. (Cranky, Peppy, Lazy)
I managed to get *T-bone* twice and *Static* twice. Wendy actually generated in a very good spot but she wasn't one I was hoping for so off she went.
The kicker of it all was that T-bone appeared in my reseting AGAIN, this time in the Tent. Game, I don't want a bull with eyes in the very tippy top of his head.
Also, since I put in custom signs in places I don't want villagers to place their plot down, they have decided to spite me. Out of the 12-20 times I resetted most of them decided to place themselves right on well trodden path.
"Don't want me messing up the rose wall in front of the city hall do ya!?"


----------



## meo (Jun 22, 2014)

Finally got Molly back and spent part of yesterday night plot resetting her house...and several hours today too. She finally got close to her old spot but not as much as I hoped. I couldn't take resetting anymore and I know I would of been doing it for days to try to get that spot again so...I settled.


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

finally found a good spot for lyman. not exactly where i would want him but sometimes you just have to settle unless you're a total perfectionist haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 22, 2014)

I got rosie to plot in a good spot in 30 minutes XD


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

Sigh I guess I lost an auction for Rooney even though they said I could have him and they'd hold him and then somebody comes in and does the buyout and then I lose him. ;-; Is that even fair...

It's so impossible to get Sylvia to request anything. Julian always requests stuff.. how am I ever going to cycle Sylvia out..


----------



## meo (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Sigh I guess I lost an auction for Rooney even though they said I could have him and they'd hold him and then somebody comes in and does the buyout and then I lose him. ;-; Is that even fair...
> 
> It's so impossible to get Sylvia to request anything. Julian always requests stuff.. how am I ever going to cycle Sylvia out..



Technically if you were told you won/could have them then no...it's a crappy thing to do. However, sadly by rights it's their villager and their choice. It's super frustrating but just steer clear of their future auctions/trades.

You could try the swimming thing? But I'm having the same issue with Frita right now lol. Doesn't want to request anything.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Sigh I guess I lost an auction for Rooney even though they said I could have him and they'd hold him and then somebody comes in and does the buyout and then I lose him. ;-; Is that even fair...
> 
> It's so impossible to get Sylvia to request anything. Julian always requests stuff.. how am I ever going to cycle Sylvia out..


Aww i know how you feel. I'll try helping you find him since I prefer walt over him


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> Sigh I guess I lost an auction for Rooney even though they said I could have him and they'd hold him and then somebody comes in and does the buyout and then I lose him. ;-; Is that even fair...
> 
> It's so impossible to get Sylvia to request anything. Julian always requests stuff.. how am I ever going to cycle Sylvia out..



i have rooney and i can give him to you for free whenever he decides to move out :3


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

That'd be awesome.. thank you :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 22, 2014)

*SUCCESS!!!*

I finally got O'Hare at the preferred spot I want him at, but its not at the right side of the police station, however its at the right side of the town hall perfectly aligned next to Stitches's house. 

I hope I have enough time to buy turnips, and i'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 22, 2014)

Congratulations!  

I'm now cycling for my cycling thread. Acceptable to chat about since it's a cycling chat thread too haha.  Whitney just won't go into boxes and I'm selling her???? I don't get it. n_n


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

going to start plot resetting for fauna... hopefully it goes well because i'm grouchy right now lol


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 22, 2014)

Spent all day resetting and got Alfonso in a good spot yay!


----------



## Camillion (Jun 22, 2014)

Camp resetting for Punchy/Marshal/Beau and so far... Rosie twice, Rudy, Tangy, Freya, Deirdre... Geez XD


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

still trying to get fauna in a good spot ;___;


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 22, 2014)

camp resetting for fuchsia! 

also to all plotters i've found out what happens when you fill ALL your town with PWP (also using tents) so new villagers can't find an area to move. what happens is very... interesting


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

fauna is being so difficult v____v gahhh why can't she just plot in the right spot


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 22, 2014)

Remember what I said about posting a pic of O'Hare's perfect spot? Well, here ya go!



Spoiler: O'Hare's perfect spot:








Yeah, its two pictures, and it one space up from where Lucy lived.


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

me and fauna are next door neighbors! 

not the ideal spot but i've been resetting for like 6 hours and thats just a bit too much for me haha


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 22, 2014)

monk said:


> me and fauna are next door neighbors! View attachment 51861
> 
> not the ideal spot but i've been resetting for like 6 hours and thats just a bit too much for me haha


That character's eyes though... *LOVE IT!!!*

P.S. This is my 1,000th post woohoo!!!


----------



## fairyring (Jun 22, 2014)

sigh. i let punchy move because i wasn't as fond of him as i'd hoped i'd be when i got him and i adopted jitters this afternoon to replace him. aaaand now i'm remembering why i was going to keep my same villagers-- plot resetting with a totally filled town is ridiculously hard ;-;

i want to change out a few other villagers too, which means life is going to be hard again for the next little while. xD


----------



## Pirate (Jun 22, 2014)

Willow was a villager I always used to want really badly when I first started playing ACNL. She looked like an AC sheepified version of Fluttershy and I found it adorable... but she just showed up in my campsite and I don't like the way she looks. Plus I already have a snooty in my town so that was a bummer.


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jun 22, 2014)

Time to plot reset Naomi v.v


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 23, 2014)

update on my villager placement! just need an uchi villager 

​


----------



## Faberia (Jun 23, 2014)

Plot resetting for Mira today, so far she's been landing a small space too far from the ideal spot. I'm about ready to give up.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 23, 2014)

any ideas on where to place my house?




I would in the middle but I'm placing 2 houses side by side down there


----------



## Lotte (Jun 23, 2014)

I've been campsite resetting for a couple hours each day now. I seriously get only 1~2 campers every 20-30 resets. It's so annoying. I remember one time last year I got a camper every single reset. Haven't had that good of luck in forever.


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 23, 2014)

I DID IT!! AFTER MONTHS OF OBTAINING DREAMIES AND PLOT RESETTING THEM AND CYCLING IN ORDER TO RE OBTAIN ALMOST HALF OF MY DREAMIES I FINALLY DID IT! 




if you'd like pls visit my dream code to see the mess my town is r/n due to all the plot resettin (4400-3904-1744)


----------



## Campy (Jun 23, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> I DID IT!! AFTER MONTHS OF OBTAINING DREAMIES AND PLOT RESETTING THEM AND CYCLING IN ORDER TO RE OBTAIN ALMOST HALF OF MY DREAMIES I FINALLY DID IT!
> 
> if you'd like pls visit my dream code to see the mess my town is r/n due to all the plot resettin (4400-3904-1744)


Wow, congrats! That looks so cool, I have to see it for myself!

Edit: I visited and man, it really is cool to see all those houses lined up.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 23, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> I DID IT!! AFTER MONTHS OF OBTAINING DREAMIES AND PLOT RESETTING THEM AND CYCLING IN ORDER TO RE OBTAIN ALMOST HALF OF MY DREAMIES I FINALLY DID IT!
> 
> if you'd like pls visit my dream code to see the mess my town is r/n due to all the plot resettin (4400-3904-1744)



Wow nice! I wish mine were that neat!

Just found Marina in my campsite... she's so cute but I already have 3 normal villagers, I don't want any more. >_<


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 23, 2014)

But you could sell her/give her to someone who wants her, she's in really high demand right now. :O


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 23, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> I DID IT!! AFTER MONTHS OF OBTAINING DREAMIES AND PLOT RESETTING THEM AND CYCLING IN ORDER TO RE OBTAIN ALMOST HALF OF MY DREAMIES I FINALLY DID IT!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51994
> ...



Ohman, that line is really impressive. o: I'm definitely coming to look around your town via dream~

Well done!


----------



## lishe (Jun 23, 2014)

oh wow! that is a really impressive line! 

I'm currently doing the resetting trick for the first time as I'm expecting a jock or uchi to move in pretty soon... actually the first time I checked, I had Sterling who is on my "i can deal with this" list in a pretty good spot, but of course I decided that I should reset because I have itchy fingers. I'm currently on my 5th or so reset, and I sincerely don't know how you guys have the patience to do this for hours!!!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 23, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> I DID IT!! AFTER MONTHS OF OBTAINING DREAMIES AND PLOT RESETTING THEM AND CYCLING IN ORDER TO RE OBTAIN ALMOST HALF OF MY DREAMIES I FINALLY DID IT!



Congrats! That takes so much darn patience ;o;


I'm on my 5th day of plot resetting Bob into a place. Thinking of just giving up soon because he's not ever touched near where I want him to be T^T


----------



## Pirate (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> But you could sell her/give her to someone who wants her, she's in really high demand right now. :O



I would, but I don't like having people in my town. :c

My town was in need of a jock villager and I went through a list of jock's and decided I wanted either Rudy or Snake. I was really surprised to see Rudy as my random-move in. There was a spot in my town where I really wanted a villager to live and he put his house there, unfortunately though he put it too far forward than I would have liked, but I can work around that.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 24, 2014)

Got my campsite set up in Legoland, and I decided to change the plans for Legoland, and still have room for ones to move in and out. I will have 8 total permanent ones (one for each personality). I will still keep Hopper, Gwen, and Julian. Adding Agent S as the peppy. Bertha will still be the normal. I will remove Nana and Flip. Kid Cat will be the Jock. I might swap out Cherry for Rocket eventually, but I might not. Lazy will either be Big Top, Deli, or Chester. I will post my reason as to why for each choice some time.

Anyway, about to camp reset....and plot reset since I got Yuka to leave.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Eww Rocket is nasty why would you do dat


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 24, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Eww Rocket is nasty why would you do dat



Because I like Rocket! I might instead swap Cherry out for Shari the 'Super Villain mastermind' monkey!

I might as well go ahead and give the reasons for those numbered super heroes.

The reason I am considering each, is because the town has LEGO theme to it. One of my favorite sets they have ever released is the Marvel and DC Super Heroes! After a while I decided I REALLY wanted to keep Agent S, whom is one of the starters of the town, which got me to think, why not get the others. However, each has to connect to one they have released an actualy figure of or one of the ones from the video games (Really hoping they use Ice in Lego Batman 3. She is my favorite DC character!) 

Kid Cat - Deadpool
Agent S - Squirrel Girl (My favorite Super Hero EVER!)
Big Top (Possibly) - Solomon Grundy
Rocket (Possibly) - Wonder Woman

The reason behind possibly not getting Big Top, is because I like Deli and Chester a lot as well, and do have a bit of a reason as to why each could fit. Uchis are my absolute favorite personality! There is none of them that I don't at least like (Only 2 that I only like instead of love. These two are Tammy and Pashmina).


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

Shari is cute.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

i still have to put up the campsite pwp :0, i can't find a good place


----------



## moonchu (Jun 24, 2014)

/sigh.
i want some of my villagers to find better pastures elsewhere, but only mott wanted to leave and i like him enough to keep him around a little longer (his house is pretty sweet). that was days ago and everyone else has yet to ping. 

why why whywhywhy y y y y y y.
i yearn for some fresh faces :<


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 24, 2014)

Just passed up Biskit......why does seeing him make me feel so sad?


----------



## olivetree123 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm regretting not letting all these villagers go when they asked; I really want some new faces


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 24, 2014)

Just found Kid Cat in the camp and no plot! Meaning I can get him and keep the extra space open for now!


----------



## cindamia (Jun 24, 2014)

beginning to plot reset for coach


----------



## lencat (Jun 24, 2014)

Which villagers are the ones that appear in the shopping plaza?  Are they, say, the first 6 out of the last 16 villagers who left?


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 24, 2014)

I am not planning on doing anything with any of my villagers at the moment!


----------



## charyse (Jun 24, 2014)

I've been camp resetting for Blanche or Roald or anyone else I like since yesterday on the 100% day in my second town and literally no one will show up how do you have that bad of luck on the 100% day I'm amazed


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 24, 2014)

Whilst camp resetting for Beau yesterday, I stumbled upon Merry, Margie, Hamlet, Quillson, and Pate.
Lucky enough for me, when I gave up after 3 hours of not finding Beau, I loaded my mayor and guess who was in my campsite? Beau! Beginners luck maybe, that was my first time campsite resetting.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 26, 2014)

Currently plotting Rooney. Found him in my cycle town's campsite and then he asked to move right away


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 27, 2014)

Flip left Legoland, and I was plot/camp resetting and found a plot for Stitches (On my first try!). I have him in my main town, Neo Mercury, but I think he would fit in better as Legoland's Lazy, in fact I think he might be the best choice for the town's lazy. Should I just get him here, and replace the one in Neo Mercury with Clay?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Decided I am going to take Stitches in Legoland, and let go of the one in Neo Mercury.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 27, 2014)

Since I just got my Lazy for Legoland I only have a Normal left to get. I was planning on Bertha, but....I have been planning to let go of Francine and Chrissy in Neo Mercury eventually (after I get their pics). Since I got Ankha and Tammi. Plus.....I want to have a better normal than Fauna (I am going to still keep her to). So that means the line ups will be:

Neo Mercury: Hans, Mira, Bertha, Ken, Ankha, Tammi, Snake, Rooney, Clay, Fauna.
Legoland: Hopper, Agent S, Kid Cat, Julain, Cherry, Stitches, Gwen, and Nana (Last two spots I will just move in and out villagers! Plus I already have all 8 of the dreamies here!)

I am now going to start to camp resetting for one of Neo Mercury's remaining dreamies!


----------



## monk (Jun 27, 2014)

i am currently campsite resetting on the day after the ceremony so it'll be easier to get stitches or marshal :3 i already had some squirrel and marina haha


----------



## MelonPan (Jun 28, 2014)

Plotting Lionel right now, 2 hours in. D8


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been map resetting for over an hour. The long descent into madness has begun


----------



## monk (Jun 28, 2014)

i tted like 2 days forward to campsite reset then found tia and i decided to let her move in so i tted back to the current day well yesterday technically so its been 2 days and i don't see her house plot? should i still try and find it or is she plotting tomorrow?


----------



## monk (Jun 28, 2014)

ok bumping this so maybe someone can answer??


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 28, 2014)

Decided to load up and found out Prince the ugly attrocious, frog is FINALLY leaving! Now I can camp AND plot reset. I am going to look for either:

Hans, Elvis, Rocco, Bertha, Rooney, Clay, Chester, Zucker, Octavian, or Rolf. Who ever shows up first gets to move in. (I am not 100% decided on Lazy and Cranky for the town, so that is why I listed so many of those)


----------



## krielle (Jun 28, 2014)

Will begin plot resetting Greta!
Hopefully I can get her in a nice spot by today C:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 29, 2014)

monk said:


> ok bumping this so maybe someone can answer??



Can take up to 3 days sometimes.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2014)

After plot resetting four or five times, Elvis has set up in a decent spot. I was torn between him or Fang or Wolfgang as my cranky villager. Should I keep him?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 29, 2014)

Hazel said:


> After plot resetting four or five times, Elvis has set up in a decent spot. I was torn between him or Fang or Wolfgang as my cranky villager. Should I keep him?



Elvis is INFINITY times better! He's a LION, the most awesome animal known to man!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still resetting for a camper/plot


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 29, 2014)

o)-( For some reason, Charlise was in boxes, save and quit, don't know what happened and Charlise had left. Didn't mess with the Nintendo settings at all... or the in-game settings :<


Also, does anybody know if TT-ing backwards a few hours can cause a boxed villager to leave? Trying to hold someone for my friend who may not be available until tmr 8|


----------



## monk (Jun 29, 2014)

kuseiro said:


> o)-( For some reason, Charlise was in boxes, save and quit, don't know what happened and Charlise had left. Didn't mess with the Nintendo settings at all... or the in-game settings :<
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know if TT-ing backwards a few hours can cause a boxed villager to leave? Trying to hold someone for my friend who may not be available until tmr 8|



did you go past 6am? and no. yesterday i kept poppy in boxes all night just make sure you don't go past 6am.


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 29, 2014)

Julian left me the other day to find a new home with someone and I lost my Lazykins Punchy a little while ago (It's cool, I got him in my cycling town waiting for me.) And Zell, an adorable little deer who I've been wanting to meet for ages is in my campsite! I have one extra slot and I think It'll be him, I really miss having a lazy villager around.

The plot setting starts! 

<3​


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 29, 2014)

still resetting for a villager


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 29, 2014)

I give up. I'll load up and see what I get.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kabuki. Not bad! I'll keep him! However, I do need to drop someone because I want to keep Francine and Chrissy now, and since I am getting Hans (He is a MUST have for me), than means I will have to drop getting a lazy or jock. I will also drop Nana from Legoland, and just get Bertha there, since I really want a Hippo.


----------



## kuseiro (Jun 29, 2014)

monk said:


> did you go past 6am? and no. yesterday i kept poppy in boxes all night just make sure you don't go past 6am.



Thank you so much x x; !!


----------



## lenoreluna (Jun 30, 2014)

Julian is determined to be as much of a pain in the butt as he can!! First he moves out on me and I cycle 16 villagers to get him back! Now he is determined to land his house on every piece of land in my town except where I want him!!! I'm at my max PWP and he is still finding annoying place to move!!! I hate plot resetting!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Rooney did that to me.. sometimes he chose the EXACT SAME SPOT 5 times in a row. He wouldn't even get near the spot I wanted so I settled for different. I _fear_ plot resetting for my last 2 dreamies.. Pashmina and Fang.


----------



## monk (Jun 30, 2014)

that happened to me with poncho too... i had to actually settle for that dumb spot because he wouldn't go anywhere else decent.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been plot resetting skye for 2 days .-.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

Going through my usual routine of resetting for my first 3 villager move-ins of a new town. 

I have Jock, Uchi, and Smug to go through. 

I don't really like Jocks or Uchi in particular, so I think I'm just going to get the first villager from each personality that shows up and see who I get~




But all these trees. ALL THE TREES. They have to go. D: First thing's first, import a Golden Axe into this town and deforest it. D:


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 30, 2014)

I can not help myself. I am going to have to have a full town in Legoland. There are just to many good villagers. I am going to get......2 extra Uchis since they are the best personality.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks for Punchy... Finds Pietro. Eh, town needs more color! But who can I move out now... Either Alice or maybe Phoebe..?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 30, 2014)

Camillion said:


> Looks for Punchy... Finds Pietro. Eh, town needs more color! But who can I move out now... Either Alice or maybe Phoebe..?



I suggest moving out Alice! Phoebe is a Phoenix, and an uchi! The best personality!


----------



## Camillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I suggest moving out Alice! Phoebe is a Phoenix, and an uchi! The best personality!



That's what I was thinking too c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely move out Alice lol Phoebe is awesome.


----------



## Souji (Jun 30, 2014)

After 3-ish hours of plot resetting, Whitney finally put her house in one of the places i wanted her in! ^q^


----------



## MayorErin (Jun 30, 2014)

i wish i had known about plot resetting before really getting into the game, my map is a mess ;w;


----------



## Souji (Jun 30, 2014)

^ Me too, like half of the villagers I really love and want to keep, are in terrible places ;a;


----------



## MayorErin (Jun 30, 2014)

exactly, haha. but graham who i hate moved RIGHT in front of retail
like..
?????why


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jun 30, 2014)

Still plot resetting fricken skye -,-


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

Started out with Julian as my original Smug again!

And then he moved out, so now I'm resetting for a new Smug~

Let's see how long it takes for Marshal to show up this time. o:


----------



## Story (Jun 30, 2014)

Starting to plot reset Amelia, into a spot between Molly and Sparro. This is gonna be a long night. ;-;
I should have added more street lamps.


----------



## Camillion (Jun 30, 2014)

Urk, campsite resetting (again) for Punchy or Beau and I see this creepy as heck anteater x-x


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

It took 38 resets for Marshal to finally show up. 

Apparently Tex and Kyle really wanted to move to my town, though, they kept showing up. 



Spoiler: Smug Reset List



tex
ed
ken
eugene
kyle
lopez
kidd
shep
ken
olaf

kidd
rodney
rodney
lopez
olaf
lucha
chops
lopez
kyle
eugene

lucha
quillson
chops
kyle
rodney
tex
keaton
kyle
colton
o'hare

ken
kidd
tex
hipeaux
ed

jacques
lucha
marshal


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2014)

That's not bad at all lol


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 1, 2014)

So I got Chrome with Bill, Blaire, Peggy (my birthday buddy), Static, and PUDGE! <3 Now I'm going to villager reset for a normal, smug, or uchi.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got Flo my first try!


----------



## Dogoat (Jul 1, 2014)

Gonna be plot resetting for my Uchi, Jock and Smug in Kongos soon c: I'm very happy I actually found my original town map from 2013!


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 1, 2014)

Time to campsite reset ^ ^


----------



## Dogoat (Jul 2, 2014)

Plot resetting for Pashmina, Mott and Marshal, then the random ninth.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 2, 2014)

I didn't reset for my ninth and got Lobo!  He's a permanent member of Celadon, but it will still hurt to let him go in Chrome. </3 

Now I'm going to plot reset for another cranky wolf, Fang!


----------



## dahlialia (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm currently plot resetting for a smug (trying to get Marshal for my daughter), and I have a question.  Only five resets so far, but 3 of them have been Curlos, each time in *exactly* the same location (freaked me out, for a moment, thinking that I had done something wrong).  The other two were Colton, but in different locations.

How often does it happen while resetting that you get the same villager in the same location?


----------



## krielle (Jul 2, 2014)

Not very often, that's quite rare (to me at least)
But it is different for everyone.

Just keep going until your satisfied with whoever shows up - you'll be fine!


----------



## Celes (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm just getting so lucky lately, Pietro got a perfect spot in two resets while Whitney got a perfect spot in about 15 resets. 8D


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 2, 2014)

Resetting for Clay or Chester or Deli or Tucker


----------



## Xanarcah (Jul 2, 2014)

Ankha moved out a few villagers ago, so now I'm down to 8 and I've got only Snooties plotting in Edolas~

Whitney showed up, but I have her already in another town, and I want to see if I can get Diana. o: Been resetting since yesterday with no sign of her.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 2, 2014)

I just paid down my campsite, soon I'm going to reset on my automatic villager day!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 2, 2014)

Villlagers so far:

Curly
Dora
Curly Two >:U
Apple
Bam
Zell (Two deer in a row )

I nearly took in Bam, but the only jock I really want is Rudy. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 2, 2014)

It took me like 3 resets to place Mira where I wanted her at. I literally did not set a place I wanted her at. But its next to Re-Tail, its not that bad.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 3, 2014)

Updated list:

Curly
Dora
Curly Two >:U
Apple
Bam
Zell (Two deer in a row )
Marina
Pango
Tex
Bianca
Deli o.o’
Moe c:
Biskit c:
Astrid
Curt
Sparro
Papi
Phoebe 
Mira c:
Avery
Annalise
Tangy
Al D:
Greta
Soleil
Harry
Hopper
Lucha
Tipper
Jeremiah
Kody
Henry
Avery Two
Wolfgang
O’Hare
Peck
Boone
Camofrog
Hopper Two
Jacques
Caroline
Peewee
Goose Two
Drago
Winnie

I will not give up. >:I


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 3, 2014)

Man now I can't wait to reset my cycle town but I have to give Skye away and sell Molly before I do so.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks to mousehole and Griselda, I am now plot resetting for my last dream villager, Snake. I'm hoping to get him at the same level as Ruby's and Coco's houses, and right in between them. It's a fairly specific spot, more specific than other spots I've made villagers move into, but hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 3, 2014)

Double post, sorry. Snake just set up in the exact spot I wanted him in. I was fine with him deviating left or right a little bit, but he just decided to set up his house perfectly.

Big thank you to mousehole and Griselda again!


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 3, 2014)

^ Congrats!  

I'm still campsite resetting. q.q


----------



## trickypitfall (Jul 3, 2014)

Now begins the adventure of plot resetting for Shep...


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 3, 2014)

(removed)


----------



## trickypitfall (Jul 3, 2014)

magost said:


> Now begins the adventure of plot resetting for Shep...









I would like to thank the ac reset gods because this only took seven tries.
(It's not the exact spot I wanted, but I'm not going to complain. Besides now I think I'll have enough room to a pwp down in the bottom left corner.)


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 3, 2014)

(Removed)


----------



## Dogoat (Jul 3, 2014)

:c Got Pashmina in a nice spot, but somehow messed up plot resetting when the day rolled over and got Peck as my jock D':


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 4, 2014)

So I just accidentally loaded up as my mayor after 100+ resets and got Joey. >:c I TT'd to the the present day, and find Whitney waiting for me in the campsite!! I'm trying to get her to move in now. <3


----------



## Starlight (Jul 4, 2014)

Spent 13 hours resetting for Fauna's house, and still couldn't get the right place, but it's good enough!! I'm just relieved to be done, it must have taken me hundreds of resets oh man.. a_a


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2014)

I've been plot resetting for two hours and im getting fed up. Only had one dreamie but he was in a terrible place. Now I've got Stitches in a decent place, he's not a dreamie but I think I'll keep him and try and trade him for a dreamie at a later stage..


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 5, 2014)

Plot resetting for either Apple or Peanut


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2014)

Still plot resetting for my 9th villager. Pietro, Cube and Vic are keen to move in, but I don't want them. This is my 4th real life day of plot resetting.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 5, 2014)

removed


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 5, 2014)

Well then. I made a new 2nd town, it wasn't corrupted. I just did the tree ceremony and now there's nothing to do. But i'll plot reset tomorrow.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm both smug and lazy resetting and I only have 3 villagers I'll settle for
hoo boy


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 6, 2014)

I got down to eight villagers in Chrome, so I'm campsite/villager resetting.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been resetting for Marshal all day, he's moved right where I wanted Fauna to a few days ago 3 times. It's quite frustrating actually since I resetting for Fauna so long ;; And Fauna so desperately wanted to go where Marshal's house was planned to be, but it seems Marshal doesn't wanna live there... Ohhh boy.


----------



## JadaLynn (Jul 7, 2014)

What is campsite resetting?


----------



## trickypitfall (Jul 7, 2014)

JadaLynn said:


> What is campsite resetting?


You start a new character and check your campsite until you find someone you want. 
Here's an explanation on how to do it


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 7, 2014)

unfortunately i just lost genji in a tting incident but luckily one of my good friends is able to keep him until i've finished the 16 villager cycle which i am NOT looking forward to doing. cycling is literally the bane of my existence but i'm determined to get my genji back lol


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 7, 2014)

removed


----------



## Bearica (Jul 7, 2014)

Plot resetting Francine. Been doing this all day, ugh.


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 7, 2014)

I just had Wolfgang in my campsite. He's a little cutie. But I have 10 villagers ;n;


----------



## MayorAlex (Jul 8, 2014)

Plot resetting daisy, 3 hours in. TnT


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 9, 2014)

Found a cool guide. 

http://covecrossing.tumblr.com/post/82647495461/rumours-when-nobodys-moving


----------



## trickypitfall (Jul 9, 2014)

Yee, time to plot reset for Deirdre


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 11, 2014)

I swear
i know there's not any kind of actual popularity tier / villager rarity in the game itself but I've gotten Lionel like 5 times now and Marshal 0


come on


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope this is the right place for this.
My brother's restarting his town so he's letting me have 3 of his villagers Stitches, Rudy & Tom. But, I need help placing their houses. All of my villagers sorta moved in on top of each other which drove me nuts at first but I grew to like it since they're like neighbors now lol. If you guys could visit my dream town and give me any ideas on where to place them I'd really appreciate it. Here's a picture of my map to go along with it. 


That's Stinky's house up top, I'm planning to place the statue fountain there once I unlock it. 
Then from left to right we have: Fauna, Ozzie, Molly, Poppy, Mayor Kathy's house and Agent S. Behind Agent S is Phoebe. That house near Phoebe is my secondary character, Charlie. Below Agent S is Eugene then Monique. Benjamin is the one down by the plaza.

At one point I had a villager placed themselves between Agent S & Phoebe and another villager placed themselves in front of Charlie's house. It was not so close that I was like omg terrible placement but enough where I was like ehh you gotta go. If I let 2 of the 3 place the houses there would it make that section of my town too crowded? Where I would place the 3rd if I allowed them to move in there?


----------



## Delphine (Jul 11, 2014)

Plot reseted Sprinkle for five minutes, she's not in the best spot ever but it's fine by me. And I was too lazy to continue anyway c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Only 5 minutes..? Just don't regret it later.


----------



## Zhot93 (Jul 11, 2014)

Today Marshall was coming to my town (thanks Zulehan <3), so I started resetting to place him in the best spot. And he appeared in the perfect spot, the one that was used by the last villager after 23 resets.



Now I have a question... How do you reset? Is it true that the location of the incoming villager depends on the questions you answer when creating a new character?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

No, it should be completely random.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 11, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Only 5 minutes..? Just don't regret it later.



I don't think I will, her house is not in the way, and I didn't plan to put anything there, just trees that I can plant anywhere so no reason why I should regret it ^^ I'm not very picky when it comes to villager's house's placement because I like a bit of a challenge when I lanscape my town! So far it worked well in my opinon c:


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah. I reset my whole town because I regret where I placed Diana a month after I plotted her because I didn't pick my exact spot lol

Once I get my town settled I plan to plot reset for Marshal when I get my smug since he's so popular. NEED THE TBTs, man.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 11, 2014)

Good luck with all of that!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks I'll need it lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been plot resetting in my 2nd town and Skye plotted in a spot in my town. But its my bedtime so I kept it on and charged my 3DS all night so I won't loose it. And to prevent from accidentally resetting it I have the "This spot reserved for "Insert Villager name here" new home" on my screen to not forget.


----------



## Camillion (Jul 12, 2014)

Campsite resetting while watching ZackScott is pretty fun. First I got Merengue who I kept but now I've been getting Chevre, Puddles, Apollo... It's like they know I'm watching him!


----------



## Silvery (Jul 12, 2014)

I spent over four hours plot resetting Apollo's house. A number of times he would plot near the bridge but luckily it wasn't blocking the path leading to it. Eventually he settled for the spot where a former villager used to live, so now I'm content.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 12, 2014)

Alright I got got Rocco, Lionel, Pekoe, Rory, Deli, Shari, Tammi, Soleil, and Puddles. (Only Puddles is going to leave)

I am going to camp reset for another unappreciated villager now. Because EVERY villager deserves a home.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Marshal finally plotted; he's going to cost me a bridge that i really need once i get the one i want requested but for now i'll live with him


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 12, 2014)

Found Chester. He's rather unappreciated. I'll take him!


----------



## fishingpuns (Jul 12, 2014)

After villager resetting for almost five hours I finally got one I was happy with...


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 12, 2014)

Can't wait to villager reset for marshal to get my smug so I can get some TBT. xD


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 14, 2014)

Currently campsite resetting.. Not getting anyone I want u.u got drago, Lopez, stinky, Annalisa and that's really all I can think of right now.

I'm resetting for either merengue, Winnie, beau or any tier 1 to help me fund my new town c:


----------



## moonchu (Jul 16, 2014)

i tend to plot reset for the campsite ~2-3 times every day, and quit if i know i won't have a high turnout rate. i haven't had anyone visiting lately, so i knew today would have a high chance of a visitor. i don't really have 'dreamies' or anyone in specific really when resetting, so the odds of finding someone cute are decent. on my 4th reset today i got diana. she's adorable and while  i'm not really into the tier hype, her house is just so gd classy that i couldn't pass her up! D;


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm villager resetting for Merengue, Lolly, Marshal, Julian, Mira, Phoebe, and any other popular villagers in those personalities to help fund my new town


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Decided I'm just going to go into my brother's town and hope he gets Tipper from my void vs me getting Axel from his.
And if it goes wrong, looks like I'm plot resetting
for my third. friggin. jock.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 16, 2014)

I've been campsite resetting and I just came across Felicity. I'm tempted to take her in, but she isn't cute as I originally thought. I think I'm going to keep Winnie as my peppy and press on for Rudy.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 16, 2014)

WELP I GOT AXEL
at least this increases my odds of getting the fire pit requested???


I hope my brother gets Tipper anyways as revenge


----------



## moonchu (Jul 17, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> I've been campsite resetting and I just came across Felicity. I'm tempted to take her in, but she isn't cute as I originally thought. I think I'm going to keep Winnie as my peppy and press on for Rudy.



i have rudy in my town from the campsite, he is absolutely adorable. i love him so much.


----------



## Darumy (Jul 17, 2014)

I just lost Rodeo. 8'D..........................................................................................................................



Back to campsite resetting for me.



And then I find Merengue as my first camper. Still not going to fill the moo-ing void that Rodeo left but isok.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 19, 2014)

Plot-resetting for Bella's plot. I'm hoping to get her near her twin sister Penelope.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm still at it. :/


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Going to plot reset Papi today. Hopefully he moves across from muffy or skye


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm on that golden campsite day after you build it when you always will get a tent;
Looking for Merengue, Diana, Whitney, or Cookie. 

Although I think if someone I really seemed to like came along I'd take them, since I want 10 villagers before I leave for my trip on Monday so I can turn on streetpass for houses. :^)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Papi has settled in cozily thankfully.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jul 20, 2014)

AAAAAH I MESSED UP AND LOADED MY MAYOR T___T

I ended up with Blaire, but I really don't want her :/ meh I'll just leave the spot open and pray to god I don't pick up any voided villagers D:


----------



## Souji (Jul 20, 2014)

Resetting for my uchi villager, hoping to get Fuchsia in a good spot! (I already got her once but it bad spot) I wouldn't mind Flo either, she's kind of cute :>


----------



## rose star (Jul 22, 2014)

Been plot resetting for Kid Cat or Beau for the past day or so. God, this is annoying.


----------



## Alette (Jul 22, 2014)

I picked up Muffy from a cycling town, and I'm now plot resetting for her. There's 6 places where she could go so hopefully I won't be too long ^-^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm currently plotting for marshal. He was in the perfect spot, but I needed him one tile over ;-(


----------



## ceruleanhail (Jul 24, 2014)

I once plot reset Phil for the whole day in hopes that he would move near Chief (just so I could do sci-fi landscaping around them, they look so much like Star Fox and Falco Lombardi). He stubbornly resisted that I just gave up and opt for another plan.

I dread my future plot reset for Sterling, because I do so want him to plot at the little corner at the north without harming any trees...


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 24, 2014)

ceruleanhail said:


> I once plot reset Phil for the whole day in hopes that he would move near Chief (just so I could do sci-fi landscaping around them, they look so much like Star Fox and Falco Lombardi). He stubbornly resisted that I just gave up and opt for another plan.
> 
> I dread my future plot reset for Sterling, because I do so want him to plot at the little corner at the north without harming any trees...



The best thing to do is to take note of where they kept going during your plot resetting; then you should place cheap public works there like a streetlight or a bench, so that they'll always move somewhere else  I have about 28 Yellow benches. It's hell when I ping reset but it's worth it when I only have to plot reset 1-4 times


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 25, 2014)

Bluebear has moved out of Uranus, and I did some plot resetting......very first plot I found.....was Octavian! Now I have 2 Octopi! Since I was having internet trouble with my 3DS, I decided to have my Mercury Ankha stay, because I wanted to trade her, I might just end up trading the Uranus one, so I can make room for Marina as well, since I have 2 snooties there. The other one is a witch (Blaire)! When I get the campsite up I might just go ahead and try to see if I can get Marina!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jul 25, 2014)

The very first camper of Uranus is.....Merengue....I'll take her!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 2, 2014)

So Marina just put her plot in a decent spot in my town. She's not a dreamie but she's a tier one villager and I'm very tempted to let her move in so I can sell her/trade her for one of my dreamies. Should I do this?!


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 2, 2014)

If you're plot resetting for a normal I'd keep going for Tia or Aurora, since you may as well get a dreamy for free if you can. If you want to try out Marina though, give it a shot.

I'm villager resetting for normal/smug/uchi villagers. Hoping for Merengue, Marshal, Phoebe, and Deirdre.


----------



## mahkala (Aug 2, 2014)

ASDFGHJKL i plot reset to try and get marshal for 5 hours! 
and he seriously picked the worst spot to plop his house down... ; ^; 
i'm upset but so happy i got him.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 2, 2014)

Right now I am campsite resetting for Diana in my main town and get my dreamys in my 2nd. I didn't place paths down yet, and the reason why I didn't was to avoid longer time plot resetting.


----------



## MayorMudkip (Aug 2, 2014)

I just have a quick question...I think this is the right thread to ask it? A few days ago Marshal was in my campsite, and I invited him to move in. I had open spaces in my town, so that wasn't an issue. He accepted and said he'd move in soon. He has yet to set a plot down...is this normal? I've never moved a villager in from the campsite before so do they usually take a few days to move in?


----------



## lumineerin (Aug 6, 2014)

MayorMudkip said:


> I just have a quick question...I think this is the right thread to ask it? A few days ago Marshal was in my campsite, and I invited him to move in. I had open spaces in my town, so that wasn't an issue. He accepted and said he'd move in soon. He has yet to set a plot down...is this normal? I've never moved a villager in from the campsite before so do they usually take a few days to move in?



Yep, they usually take 2-3 days!

I'm so happy! I was plot resetting for a lazy or a snooty and I got Bones in an awesome spot!


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 6, 2014)

Last week I was messing around in Edolas and I accidentally voided Rosie. .-. I've been making sure not to play that cartridge for like, 5 days now. 

I FINALLY completed my Flower Field in Fiore and made the Dream Address, so now I can move out villagers without having to go and fill in the plot where they were with flowers again. 

First thing I do now that I'm free? Borrow my boyfriend's 3DS, load up Edolas, and visit with my mayor. I visit Fiore with Edolas' mayor as well, just to be sure all contact possible has been made. 

Then I change the 3DS clock forward 2 days and make a new character to scout out around Fiore. BAM there's Rosie's plot! It took a little while, but she finally put her house down by Fang and Baabara. : D 



And that ends the story of how I pulled my own villager out of the void~


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 6, 2014)

i have FINALLY gotten my hands on all my dreamies; the only problem is i'm still cycling to get genji back (who is being held by my close friend so i count him as obtained) and i forgot to keep track so now i'm just cycling blindly hoping to get through 16


----------



## Voltage (Aug 6, 2014)

Rest in Peace Dreamie :C
Last night at around 12 I was campsite resetting, and since it was 12 I forgot that the villagers could still move out. Bye stitches, may have to reset the 16 and sell diana to get you back ;-;


----------



## Camillion (Aug 6, 2014)

Tryin to get a 10th for Area9... Got Roscoe 6 times... I think it's a sign. Next time I see him I'll let him in


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Aug 6, 2014)

I wasn't paticularly looking for any villager (i had a space open and would be curious to see if there would be any good villagers i could bring in!) and after a looooong while of campsite resetting i got paula (one of my dreamies!) ;v;
and plot resetting didn't take long at all- she got a perfect spot on the second reset, it was amazing <3


----------



## Sholee (Aug 6, 2014)

thinking about.... changing my dreamies

but look at the mapppp it means DAYS of plot resetting again!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Aug 6, 2014)

Currently Plot Resetting in Neptune


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 6, 2014)

Resetting through Smugs for my 9th villager move in. I've already had Julian, and I got Kidd for my friend as well, so let's see how long it takes for Marshal to show up. o:


----------



## Sid2125 (Aug 9, 2014)

It's been just about a week and punchy just won't move in that perfect spot. I have don't like 100 times a day and he will always be one spot off. Stupid perfectionism


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> The best thing to do is to take note of where they kept going during your plot resetting; then you should place cheap public works there like a streetlight or a bench, so that they'll always move somewhere else  I have about 28 Yellow benches. It's hell when I ping reset but it's worth it when I only have to plot reset 1-4 times



But how do you do this without the plot being set? :c you cant log on the mayor or else it'll save the plot. Do you just plot reset for hours until its in the right spot, then go on the mayor to put a pwp on that spot?


----------



## seigakaku (Aug 9, 2014)

It took 4 hours for stitches to move in the spot I wanted him to when he was in my town. I spent 3 days camp resetting before I finally got Lucky! When I have 9 villagers I just camp reset until I get someone I like eh.


----------



## Kes (Aug 10, 2014)

Last night I actually dreamed that every time I reset my town, my entire house real life changed layout, furniture, everything.  *slowly puts down the DS...*


----------



## Sholee (Aug 11, 2014)

changing up my dreamies!

I switched out muffy for shari and julian for marshal. Shari finally moved into muffy's old plot yesterday after 3 days of plot resetting

I only have marshal's plot left to reset and my map willl be complete!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 11, 2014)

I appear to be campsite resetting for Diana in my main town, but I totally forgot and played as my mayor instead. Ah well, at least I can try to tomorrow.


----------



## Chandelier (Aug 11, 2014)

46 soft resets for Willow, no luck... Willow, where are you! </3


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 11, 2014)

UGHHH I've been time traveling and making things worse
So I went to build my third bridge but my lighthouse was in the way... so i had to demolish it. i timetraveled to the next day and someone put their house down on top of where the lighthouse goes, so now I can't build a bridge there because HE'S in the way...
so I started time traveling to get him to leave. He can't leave unless someone else moves out first. Two people have moved. But, in their stead, two people have moved in. 
...One in the way of future PWPs, and one on top of my stupid paths.

I have to get four villagers out now. Snake is in the way of a path, Mallary is completely blocking one, Hippeux is placed terribly, and Ribbot is STILL on top of my bridge location!!! >:C

I also have a dreamie that took me a very long time to get because no one had him (he's not very wanted), so I have to make sure he stays...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 11, 2014)

Cucco said:


> UGHHH I've been time traveling and making things worse
> So I went to build my third bridge but my lighthouse was in the way... so i had to demolish it. i timetraveled to the next day and someone put their house down on top of where the lighthouse goes, so now I can't build a bridge there because HE'S in the way...
> so I started time traveling to get him to leave. He can't leave unless someone else moves out first. Two people have moved. But, in their stead, two people have moved in.
> ...One in the way of future PWPs, and one on top of my stupid paths.
> ...



you should always place a pwp where you want a future pwp to be, it'll save you alot of trouble in the future.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 11, 2014)

Sholee said:


> you should always place a pwp where you want a future pwp to be, it'll save you alot of trouble in the future.



ye I went to go place a bridge, then I was going to put a streetlamp by the bridge on the next day to see how close the lighthouse could be to the bridge but i didn't get that far unfortunately


----------



## mashedpotaties (Aug 11, 2014)

My tale of terror that ended pretty well actually:

I recently obtained Beau, my final dreamie, and excitedly started diligently plot resetting. I did approximately 30 resets, all of which were unsuccessful. There was only one spot for him, but I didn't realize until after I started plot resetting that there was a bloody FAKE ROCK right where I wanted him to go. 

I was mortified. 

I spent the majority of the day panicking and decided after a day that it was time to try something else, because I wasn't getting anywhere by having a mental break down. So, I did a really stupid, awful, terrible thing, and loaded my mayor on the day before he was scheduled to put down his plot. That didn't work. His house popped up anyways, but HEY... It was literally right behind where I wanted him to go anyways. So you know what I say to that?! Good enough.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been plot resetting for Marshal since yesterday but he's so stubborn! He only spawns in the area I want maybe 1/10 times and it'll always be off by a space or two. ArGgGggggg!


----------



## Minene (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been camp resetting for bunnie..she was in mine yesterday but I didn't have any room ;; I got diana at one point but passed it up.


----------



## santhiago (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm plot resetting Marshal as well and I forgot to block the area of my last move out.. He's spawning almost everytime there, ugh.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 12, 2014)

santhiago said:


> I'm plot resetting Marshal as well and I forgot to block the area of my last move out.. He's spawning almost everytime there, ugh.



Yeah theres a spot he spawns on like 75% of the time but im at my max pwps so i just have to deal with it. Stubborn little squirrel


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 12, 2014)

How can people spend so much time resetting? I reset three times and screamed bloody murder and gave up. Because the beginning drives me up the wall. Why do I have to spend so much time talking to Rover and arriving in town just to find that NO, I did NOT get what I want? Forget that!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 12, 2014)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> How can people spend so much time resetting? I reset three times and screamed bloody murder and gave up. Because the beginning drives me up the wall. Why do I have to spend so much time talking to Rover and arriving in town just to find that NO, I did NOT get what I want? Forget that!



it's not too bad, i do it while I watch TV, just spam the A button


----------



## lenoreluna (Aug 13, 2014)

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm plot resetting for Beau and he is being a pain in the rear end! My last four villagers have been super easy to plot reset for but Beau is just being super uncooperative! I have the PWP set up two spaces away from where I want him and he moves 3 spaces away from it instead! All my other villagers moved the two spaces away like I wanted them to! This is my 2nd day plot resetting...hopefully the 3rd day is the charm!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> I've been plot resetting for Marshal since yesterday but he's so stubborn! He only spawns in the area I want maybe 1/10 times and it'll always be off by a space or two. ArGgGggggg!



Beau has been doing the exact same thing to me since yesterday as well! So frustrating when they are off by one or two spaces!!


----------



## Arabelle (Aug 13, 2014)

Plot resetting for Merengue right now... Moving her from my first town Sunset, to my 2nd, Dawn..
Ahhh she plots like 1-2 tiles away from the perfect spot I'm aiming for (where last villagers house was) :/


----------



## Sholee (Aug 13, 2014)

Sooo... i had this GENIUS idea yesterday while plot resetting. I was thinking maybe I could get my villagers to request the Police station since the place I want to put my police station is exactly where Marshal keeps spawning 75% of the time. AND the police station doesnt count towards your 30 pwp limit. At this point, i was so giddy thinking I was one step closer to getting marshal in the ideal spot. 

so i did the diving trick to get villagers to PING to give me pwp requests and then I had to go so i saved and quit. Later that night, i tried to do the diving trick again BUT they wouldn't give me anymore pwp requests.

then the horror..... I google'd and it turns out you can only get 1 PWP request a day!




back to the resetting grind I go.... :'(


----------



## beehunna (Aug 13, 2014)

just recently began cycling villagers out to replace with my dreamies
slow process because no one likes to ping ever @_@;

don't even have the campsite yet in my latest town lol


----------



## Chandelier (Aug 13, 2014)

98 soft resets for Willow.... "Where are you Willow?! Why cant I find you?!"


----------



## Sholee (Aug 14, 2014)

Day 4 of plot resetting for marshal


----------



## lenoreluna (Aug 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Day 4 of plot resetting for marshal


I feel your pain...day 4 of plot resetting for Beau! I am so frustrated! He is always one square to the left of where I want him when he lands in the area I want him to!!!!!


----------



## beehunna (Aug 14, 2014)

im campsite resetting for a peppy or lazy and i came across fauna
orz shes precious;;//


----------



## Sholee (Aug 14, 2014)

taking a break from resettin and loaded my last play b4 marshal moves in to check out some dream addresses and landscaping


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, I picked up Diana today. So i'll be plot resetting tomorrow.


----------



## santhiago (Aug 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Day 4 of plot resetting for marshal



Day 3 over here. I think he hates me.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 14, 2014)

santhiago said:


> Day 3 over here. I think he hates me.



he hates all of us lols


----------



## santhiago (Aug 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> he hates all of us lols



It's sad because he has this beautiful space surrounded by flowers (it used to be my mule's space) and yet he prefers to plot in front of my retail. I won't give in though, I had to delete my paths mule so I could use that space for him.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 15, 2014)

santhiago said:


> It's sad because he has this beautiful space surrounded by flowers (it used to be my mule's space) and yet he prefers to plot in front of my retail. I won't give in though, I had to delete my paths mule so I could use that space for him.



Maybe he's a shopaholic!

Day 5 of resetting Marshal's Plot! Looks like it's going to go into the weekend.


----------



## molas (Aug 15, 2014)

I hopefully won't have to do much, if any, plot resetting for walt, since I think I covered my bases pretty well when I set up blocking pwps. Just gotta find someone with him since I don't want to deal with campsite resetting again...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 15, 2014)

molas said:


> I hopefully won't have to do much, if any, plot resetting for walt, since I think I covered my bases pretty well when I set up blocking pwps. Just gotta find someone with him since I don't want to deal with campsite resetting again...



good luck!!


----------



## molas (Aug 15, 2014)

Sholee said:


> good luck!!



Thank youu! He's the last villager I'm lookin for so I hope I can find him soon, I wanna start landscaping finally.

I really like the way your villagers' houses are set up, like nice multiple lil streets. I sort've wish I had multiple "streets" my villagers were on sometimes, but I'm otherwise happy with how things've turned out.


----------



## crafyneko (Aug 15, 2014)

I just got finished plot resetting for Merengue. I was blessed in that she landed where I wanted her to after only 30 minutes or so. Thankfully she wasn't like Julian, which took 5 or 6 hours of NONSTOP plot resetting to get him where I wanted. ; ;


----------



## DeadJo (Aug 15, 2014)

My town corrupted and I lost everything today. Everything. People on the forums are helping me out, though! So grateful right now.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Aug 15, 2014)

One of my dreamies is suddenly moving out. T__T


----------



## santhiago (Aug 16, 2014)

Stiiiill plot resetting Marshal. Although today I've done it like 10 times, but I need to finish tomorrow ;n;


----------



## Sholee (Aug 16, 2014)

Day 6!! Cant give up


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Day 6!! Cant give up



Who are you looking for? And I honestly love your map.. Are your houses really aligned like that? >_>


----------



## santhiago (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone knows if that "tip" from tumblr works? The one about breaking the pattern by shutting your 3ds off? I can't make it work.. Or at least it doesn't seem to work, since I've been plot resetting for days :C


----------



## molas (Aug 16, 2014)

santhiago said:


> Does anyone knows if that "tip" from tumblr works? The one about breaking the pattern by shutting your 3ds off? I can't make it work.. Or at least it doesn't seem to work, since I've been plot resetting for days :C



Nope, it doesn't... Is the villager going to one specific place repeatedly, or to several?


----------



## santhiago (Aug 16, 2014)

molas said:


> Nope, it doesn't... Is the villager going to one specific place repeatedly, or to several?



Several, he plots where I want him like.. 30% of the time? But he's usually 1-5 tiles off.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Who are you looking for? And I honestly love your map.. Are your houses really aligned like that? >_>



Im not looking for neone, i have my 10th (marshal) moving in, so im just trying to move him into julians old spot. That map is a bit old but yes it does look like that minus 1 house in one of the rows since im still plot resettin marshals house atm. 



santhiago said:


> Does anyone knows if that "tip" from tumblr works? The one about breaking the pattern by shutting your 3ds off? I can't make it work.. Or at least it doesn't seem to work, since I've been plot resetting for days :C



Im going to try this and see if it helps


----------



## Cudon (Aug 16, 2014)

I just started my second town and it's medieval themed. It has one small town area with 6 of the plots in it. 4 of the plots are gonna give me hell I know it. No random move in has even tried to move there yet. I also have really specific out of the way spots for Drago and Phoebe and I hope it wont take too long to get their asses there..


----------



## molas (Aug 16, 2014)

santhiago said:


> Several, he plots where I want him like.. 30% of the time? But he's usually 1-5 tiles off.



Ahh, I see. If it was just one bad place he was particularly focused on, I'd say go back a day and throw down a pwp or an extra character house (if you can), but if it's several, it's kind of a crapshoot. Best of luck in resetting!


----------



## santhiago (Aug 16, 2014)

molas said:


> Ahh, I see. If it was just one bad place he was particularly focused on, I'd say go back a day and throw down a pwp or an extra character house (if you can), but if it's several, it's kind of a crapshoot. Best of luck in resetting!



Thanks, but it's a 10th villager, so I think that wouldn't work either :C


----------



## Sholee (Aug 16, 2014)

Tried that tumblr pattern breaking method and it didnt seem to work, at least for me. Marshal still placed his plot in one of the spots majority of the time and not the place where i wanted.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 16, 2014)

You must have had lots of patience.. lol


----------



## beehunna (Aug 16, 2014)

finished camp resetting and picked up pinky ^^
then i was plot resetting for a couple hours and got her to plant her house in a nice area in front
of a little makeshift vineyard im trying to create which works out well for me! yeeey


----------



## Cudon (Aug 17, 2014)

Phoebe puts her plot close to where i want her every 50 tries or so. But never where I exactly want her   T-T The spot I prepared for her is so perfect but she aint plotting there >


----------



## mahkala (Aug 17, 2014)

Minene said:


> I've been camp resetting for bunnie..she was in mine yesterday but I didn't have any room ;; I got diana at one point but passed it up.



bunnie just moves into my town. ; u; 
she's not a dreamie so i don't plan on keeping her. 
you can add me if you like, and i'll let you know when she moves out if you don't get her by then. ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> he hates all of us lols



this is true. ; o;


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Phoebe puts her plot close to where i want her every 50 tries or so. But never where I exactly want her   T-T The spot I prepared for her is so perfect but she aint plotting there >



Exactly me when I pick out a spot EVERY time. >_> It's so disappointing lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> Tried that tumblr pattern breaking method and it didnt seem to work, at least for me. Marshal still placed his plot in one of the spots majority of the time and not the place where i wanted.



Would you mind showing me whatever that is you said? The method or something?


----------



## Sholee (Aug 17, 2014)

> Would you mind showing me whatever that is you said? The method or something?



this was taken off tumblr:
*
    Plot Reset Tip! (Pattern Breaking)*

    Note that this is from my experience and results may or may not vary.

    What you do:

    Begin plot resetting as you normally would. For your first 4-6 (or so) attempts, be sure to press the power button, then the home button and relaunch the game (when you aren?t satisfied with a plot). You may have noticed that the villager plots tend to be in the same 2-3 (approximate) general areas. The above method (what I italicized) has a tendency to create this ?pattern?. If this pattern doesn?t fit your needs, then breaking it is necessary.

    To break the pattern, instead of pressing the power button then home button, completely power off your 3DS (when you aren?t satisfied with the plot). From here, you can continue to do the power button + home method (about 4-6 times again) because a new pattern has been created. If you are still unsatisfied with this new pattern, repeat these steps by breaking the pattern and testing out the new one.

    Let?s say you?re a perfectionist and you?re trying to get a plot in the exact 3x3 area. If the pattern is placing the plot in the general area (close to where you want it to be), then continue using the power button + home method, and with enough luck/patience you might get it!


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 17, 2014)

That's confusing but I'll see if it works sometime. Thank you.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 17, 2014)

i think it would only work if the plot is spawning in more than 4 places


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 17, 2014)

I want to villager reset for Frita. I haven't done this before though. I don't have a specific place in mind, I never do, but any tips from more experienced people would be appreciated. 
I'm pretty sure I'll only get uchi villagers because I have every personality type except uchi and I have eight villagers.


----------



## santhiago (Aug 17, 2014)

Ebony Claws said:


> I want to villager reset for Frita. I haven't done this before though. I don't have a specific place in mind, I never do, but any tips from more experienced people would be appreciated.
> I'm pretty sure I'll only get uchi villagers because I have every personality type except uchi and I have eight villagers.



Was your last move out an uchi? If it was then you'll get every other personality except uchi, even if you already have those personalities. If it wasn't then best of luck! It may take a while but she'll surely appear eventually c: 
I never actually do this, though. I prefer to camp reset and then plot reset that villager. Only villager I've ever gotten like that in a great spot was Julian, and I'm not sure if I'll keep him. 

(day i no longer care of plot resetting marshal)


----------



## Cudon (Aug 17, 2014)

I might aswell share this with you guys but villagers wont plot in areas that have alot of qr codes in them. atleast one grass spot should be in a 4x4 radius I think? Flowers and trees count. I literally put down paths on 50% of my town but of course when I was about to plot reset I messed up by making it pm instead of am. So bye bye Beardo and thanks for ruining my tree formation for nothing


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 17, 2014)

santhiago said:


> Was your last move out an uchi? If it was then you'll get every other personality except uchi, even if you already have those personalities. If it wasn't then best of luck! It may take a while but she'll surely appear eventually c:
> I never actually do this, though. I prefer to camp reset and then plot reset that villager. Only villager I've ever gotten like that in a great spot was Julian, and I'm not sure if I'll keep him.
> 
> (day i no longer care of plot resetting marshal)


No one has moved out yet since my town is fairly new. Thanks for the luck! Hopefully it won't take too long. I may find her before she shows up in my town so I don't have to worry about it, but if not...
I have no idea how to camp reset though


----------



## molas (Aug 17, 2014)

I accidentally went a day forward without tryin to plot reset for Walt but it's okay because my calculations ended up perfect and he landed right where he should've! I'm glad I'll get to landscaping soon.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 17, 2014)

Muffy moved in last week and I forgot she was going to.  And she plotted EXACTLY where Chief's house was.  No having to replot, re-path or anything.  Muffy is officially my favourite villager ever.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 17, 2014)

i was tting for the sake of building pwps faster/getting my perfect rating soon (hopefully)
and fauna was in the campsite for the second time in the past week or so!!
;e; she's moving in this time <3


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

day 7!

didn't do any plot resetting yesterday, took a little break  but i'm back on the grind


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2014)

I should probably be map resetting then.. It's just such a chore.


----------



## Pupudesu (Aug 18, 2014)

Ughh, campsite resetting is so menial. I'm hoping to stumble on Whitney this time ((


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

Pupudesu said:


> Ughh, campsite resetting is so menial. I'm hoping to stumble on Whitney this time ((



people who campsite reset must be the most patient people ever! Campsite resetting is so hard, the chance of your dreamie appearing is like 1/300 and thats not even including the animals who show up more than once in the tent.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 18, 2014)

got fauna to plot right by marshal :>
im glad he's not all by himself anymore!


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

the only thing that REALLLLYY worries me is loading my mayor by accident while plot resetting. 

Everyone in the horizontal row is 2 spaces apart.... i would like marshal to be 2 spaces apart from shari but it seems the closest I can get him is 3 spaces. It's annoying because that was Julian's old plot and it was 2 spaces apart so I know it's definitely possible. Why marshal whyyy? do you not like shari?


----------



## santhiago (Aug 18, 2014)

Sholee said:


> the only thing that REALLLLYY worries me is loading my mayor by accident while plot resetting.
> 
> Everyone in the horizontal row is 2 spaces apart.... i would like marshal to be 2 spaces apart from shari but it seems the closest I can get him is 3 spaces. It's annoying because that was Julian's old plot and it was 2 spaces apart so I know it's definitely possible. Why marshal whyyy? do you not like shari?



It's freaky how similar our current Marshal-problems are. Marshal plots everywhere around where I want him to be, except right in his spot. One+ tiles to the left, one+ tiles up, one+ tiles down. Everytime he plots one tile to the left I shiver because I should let him stay there but I just.. ughh. My map's nowhere near as great as yours, though v.v 

He's also my tenth villager and I also know that space is totally possible because my mule used to live there :C this sucks.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

santhiago said:


> It's freaky how similar our current Marshal-problems are. Marshal plots everywhere around where I want him to be, except right in his spot. One+ tiles to the left, one+ tiles up, one+ tiles down. Everytime he plots one tile to the left I shiver because I should let him stay there but I just.. ughh. My map's nowhere near as great as yours, though v.v
> 
> He's also my tenth villager and I also know that space is totally possible because my mule used to live there :C this sucks.



yeahh when i see him just 3 spaces away, i wonder if i should just stop and just let him stay there and finally play my game but then I knooowwww it'll bother me so much in the future. maybe i should give myself a deadline


----------



## santhiago (Aug 18, 2014)

Sholee said:


> yeahh when i see him just 3 spaces away, i wonder if i should just stop and just let him stay there and finally play my game but then I knooowwww it'll bother me so much in the future. maybe i should give myself a deadline



Yes, I've decided that if he plots 1 tile to the left again, I'll just leave him be. My girlfriend has been holding Blaire for me for days now, and it feels awful knowing I'm not the only one not playing because of this baby squirrel ;n; 
..but that means that right after I'm done with him, I need to cycle and then plot reset again, ughh xD


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

santhiago said:


> Yes, I've decided that if he plots 1 tile to the left again, I'll just leave him be. My girlfriend has been holding Blaire for me for days now, and it feels awful knowing I'm not the only one not playing because of this baby squirrel ;n;
> ..but that means that right after I'm done with him, I need to cycle and then plot reset again, ughh xD



i thought he was your last one? that stinkss


----------



## santhiago (Aug 18, 2014)

Sholee said:


> i thought he was your last one? that stinkss



He's my tenth, but I need to move out Miranda and Julian, move in Blaire, and get Stitches. But Marshal is my favourite so I really need him to be perfect, so I think I'll just let Blaire go (my gf wants to reset). Plus I want her in Julian's spot and I'd rather sell him than void him, and that will take a few more days.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 18, 2014)

santhiago said:


> He's my tenth, but I need to move out Miranda and Julian, move in Blaire, and get Stitches. But Marshal is my favourite so I really need him to be perfect, so I think I'll just let Blaire go (my gf wants to reset). Plus I want her in Julian's spot and I'd rather sell him than void him, and that will take a few more days.



guess we'll both still be resetting for awhile longer then


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2014)

fell asleep while plot resetting yesterday so..... day 7 1/2!!


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

finished plot resetting for rudy! his house placement is meh, but in the right place


----------



## santhiago (Aug 19, 2014)

nghhh 
Day 7. 

(at least my gf got Stitches in her new town!!)


----------



## Sholee (Aug 21, 2014)

decided to settle with the 3 spaces apart rather than 2, got tired of plot resetting. Now i can finally play my gameee


----------



## Mairen (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear about other people doing cycling to get villagers they like. I'm kind of new to any kind of animal crossing "community" , so happy to know I'm not alone with doing this! I feel like I'm getting every villager except my dreamies... I won't give up though! I just have to decide if I want to keep going until I have them all, or quit after a certain number just so I can enjoy the game for once


----------



## D.L. Yomegami (Aug 21, 2014)

Today I decided to try resetting to try and get Marina to show up in Mabure's campsite. 

It's...not working, to say the least. At one point no one showed up at least ten times in a row, and when someone shows up it's someone I'm not interested in (although I did seriously consider going with Jacques, and Whitney showed up once). Talking to Rover for the umpteenth bloody time is really starting to lose its appeal. 

Naming the characters after random gibberish and/or internet memes has been strangely amusing, though.


----------



## Cudon (Aug 22, 2014)

Third day plot resetting for Knox... Thinking of overwriting his move in with someone else but dunno if it'd trigger the 16 cycle. He plots close to where i want him every 50 - 100 tries but I want him in a really specific spot since hes a part of my medieval town.
My friend got Lily into boxes for me to overwrite but apparently I haven't cycled 16 yet?? He also has groucho but I was stupid enough to put a pwp on his spot I cant remove in time.. So its either praying Knox plots where I want or someone showing up with Bonbon / Colton :LL


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Third day plot resetting for Knox... Thinking of overwriting his move in with someone else but dunno if it'd trigger the 16 cycle. He plots close to where i want him every 50 - 100 tries but I want him in a really specific spot since hes a part of my medieval town.
> My friend got Lily into boxes for me to overwrite but apparently I haven't cycled 16 yet?? He also has groucho but I was stupid enough to put a pwp on his spot I cant remove in time.. So its either praying Knox plots where I want or someone showing up with Bonbon / Colton :LL



you can only invite 1 villager a day, so if u r loading your kast play day b4 knox moved in and that happens to be the day u invited knox, you wont ever be able to invite another villager to overwrite him. 

overwriting invites doesnt trigger the 16 cycle bc they havent plotted their house yet. 

ie: 

8/20 - invited knox (last play date)
8/21 - plot resettibg knox

results = no overwriting allowed

8/20 - invited knox
8/21 - no plot from knox yet 

results = u can invite someone else and overwrite his invite


----------



## Cudon (Aug 22, 2014)

Sholee said:


> you can only invite 1 villager a day, so if u r loading your kast play day b4 knox moved in and that happens to be the day u invited knox, you wont ever be able to invite another villager to overwrite him.
> 
> overwriting invites doesnt trigger the 16 cycle bc they havent plotted their house yet.
> 
> ...


Don't all villagers move in when invited from other towns the next day? I don't really search for the plots... only check the place he should move into >:s


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 22, 2014)

Sholee said:


> you can only invite 1 villager a day, so if u r loading your kast play day b4 knox moved in and that happens to be the day u invited knox, you wont ever be able to invite another villager to overwrite him.
> 
> overwriting invites doesnt trigger the 16 cycle bc they havent plotted their house yet.
> 
> ...


I've had a villager set up a plot on my town after coming from somebody's void, only to go and invite Phoebe which overwrote the void move-in. So I'm wondering if it's the actual invitation that locks them in?


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Don't all villagers move in when invited from other towns the next day? I don't really search for the plots... only check the place he should move into >:s



If he's moving in the next day after you invited him, you can't overwrite his plot by inviting Lily or Colton or anyone else because you can only invite 1 villager per day and you already invited knox.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> I've had a villager set up a plot on my town after coming from somebody's void, only to go and invite Phoebe which overwrote the void move-in. So I'm wondering if it's the actual invitation that locks them in?



How did you know a villager from the void was coming? unless you started a day with a new char and saw the plot? And then went back to the day before to invite someone?

The invitation doesnt lock them in bc I can invite Ruby from my campsite and the next day, if her plot is not there, I can invite Ankha and Ankha will move in instead of ruby.


You can only invite 1 villager per day, so I can't invite Ankha the same day I invited Ruby.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 22, 2014)

Sholee said:


> How did you know a villager from the void was coming? unless you started a day with a new char and saw the plot? And then went back to the day before to invite someone?
> 
> The invitation doesnt lock them in bc I can invite Ruby from my campsite and the next day, if her plot is not there, I can invite Ankha and Ankha will move in instead of ruby.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly. I realized that since I had only 9 villagers at the time, I might have picked up somebody from my cycling town's void, so I decided to check with a new character and saw a plot come up. I just invited Phoebe, she agreed to come and set up in my town just fine. That other guy (Curt I believe) never showed up.

That's why I'm asking if the invitation is what locks them in. If I could've done this and whether they're from the void or moving in by invite doesn't matter, then Dino should be able to overwrite Knox as well.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Yes, exactly. I realized that since I had only 9 villagers at the time, I might have picked up somebody from my cycling town's void, so I decided to check with a new character and saw a plot come up. I just invited Phoebe, she agreed to come and set up in my town just fine. That other guy (Curt I believe) never showed up.
> 
> That's why I'm asking if the invitation is what locks them in. If I could've done this and whether they're from the void or moving in by invite doesn't matter, then Dino should be able to overwrite Knox as well.



That's what i'm trying to explain. Knox didn't come from the void, she invited him and even if she goes back to her last play date  and try to invite another animal. She can't because the game mechanics only allow you to invite 1 villager per day and she already invited Knox. So he's moving in definitely and she can't change this.

It worked for you because your villager wasn't invited, he was coming from the void which allowed you to overwrite his move in by inviting phoebe. 

It works the same for campsite invites as well because I believe they move in 2 days after the invite which allows you to overwrite their move in if you invite someone else the next day.


----------



## santhiago (Aug 22, 2014)

stiiiill plot resetting marshal. 
I miss my game so much ;n;


----------



## Cudon (Aug 22, 2014)

santhiago said:


> stiiiill plot resetting marshal.
> I miss my game so much ;n;


I miss it too ;n; i just wanna progress dammit


----------



## santhiago (Aug 22, 2014)

One question though, my game's currently on the 6th of September I think, and Marshal's my tenth villager. Usually, as soon as I finish plot resetting, I TT until they're settled, and then TT backwards, but I normally have 9 villagers instead of 10. Should I do this with 10? I have 8 dreamies now so I'm scared to TT. Or should I wait until someone pings to move before I TT backwards?


----------



## Sholee (Aug 22, 2014)

I wait til someone pings b4 tting backwards just to be super safe.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been trying to move Vesta out for almost a week now AND SHE WON'T BUDGE. Everyone else (except Tangy, who was last to move in) has asked to move probably 10+ times each, and VESTA IS STILL THERE. Whyyyyyyy

I need her out so I can reset this town and start giving my friend her final villagers that I've been holding for her. (We're doing this complicated theme town thing where ALL of her villagers (except 1) will come from my town, so they'll all say they remember a specific town, mayor, and town tune.)


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Aug 29, 2014)

Going to try to campsite reset for Alli,Alfonso,Del, Gayle,Sprinkle  and/orVic  Hurray


----------



## Sholee (Aug 29, 2014)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Going to try to campsite reset for Alli,Alfonso,Del, Gayle,Sprinkle  and/orVic  Hurray



Thats 6/324 chance if you dont get repeats... Goodlucks


----------



## sanada (Aug 29, 2014)

I have done so much cycling in the last few days but haven't had any cute new villagers for a while :/ I had Marina and auctioned her off but the person who won her never came to pick her up so I just gave her to someone so I could move along...


----------



## wenymi (Aug 29, 2014)

A question for anybody who can help me: I'm expecting one of my dreamies to move into my town and I want to plot reset in order to move her to a perfect spot. When I plot reset, my dreamie won't go away right? As in they are replaced by another villager? :0


----------



## beehunna (Aug 30, 2014)

pinky pinged me to move and as much as i love her, i let her go
but now im stuck villager resetting for someone who i like and i don't even know who i like ;e;

might be stuck in a lazy loop
so far i've gotten plots for the three lazy cats lol


----------



## moonchu (Aug 30, 2014)

wenymi said:


> A question for anybody who can help me: I'm expecting one of my dreamies to move into my town and I want to plot reset in order to move her to a perfect spot. When I plot reset, my dreamie won't go away right? As in they are replaced by another villager? :0



depends, did you invite them from the campsite / another person's town? if so, they won't be randomized. if you are just expecting a villager to show up because you have less than 8, it will be random.


----------



## wenymi (Aug 30, 2014)

captain_katie said:


> depends, did you invite them from the campsite / another person's town? if so, they won't be randomized. if you are just expecting a villager to show up because you have less than 8, it will be random.



I invited them from another person's town. For example I invite Marshal from another town and he sets his plot on a bad spot..When I plot reset, it will still be Marshal's plot only in a different spot right? Thank you for replying :3


----------



## Cudon (Aug 30, 2014)

wenymi said:


> I invited them from another person's town. For example I invite Marshal from another town and he sets his plot on a bad spot..When I plot reset, it will still be Marshal's plot only in a different spot right? Thank you for replying :3


Yeah that's how it works if you still need clarification. Good luck plot resetting c:


----------



## Dogoat (Aug 30, 2014)

.^. Been plot resetting for Diana since last night. Seen a lot of other villagers I woulda taken but I love Diana </3


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 30, 2014)

i've been plot resetting Erik for like hours and he just won't go where i need him to go 

Rover is seriously ticking me off.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 30, 2014)

i got stitches to plot, and really nicely *_*
i was aiming for pudge or erik....but i just couldnt resist


----------



## Ami Mercury (Sep 1, 2014)

I just lost Shari....WAHHHHHH!
Guess I need to plot reset for a new villager. Guess I could use a peppy, or jock....or Hopper, or a Lion!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Sep 4, 2014)

I managed to get Peanut. I needed a peppy.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been plot resetting Celia in for a few days now :L She's my last dreamie too so I simply have to get her where I want unless I'm ready to switch her and some other villager out >-< I hate hate hate latest move in bs


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't wait to just place fountains and random shiz in places where I don't want villagers plotting.. it'll make it so much easier..


----------



## Ami Mercury (Sep 8, 2014)

I decided to let Fuchsia leave today. Tomorrow I am going to camp reset. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go watch the new Viz dub of Sailor Moon. They released it on their website, and I have been watching those 23 episodes over and over non stop. Can't wait til they release more of the episodes of the new dub!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Sep 13, 2014)

Camp resetting today. Going to try and get one of these; Hopper, any Lion (except for Bud), or Merengue


----------



## Born2BWild (Sep 14, 2014)

I had to start up the game without checking for new plots today. Granted, there hasn't been a new plot in my town for weeks, but I should have known better.

And now, GIGI is moving into town.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

I was so confused about the whole plot reset thing at first, since even with following a guide and a friend on hand to give me pointers, I couldn't seem to get it to work. I'd set the clock on my Mayor file to 5:58AM the following day and log out, then make a new character and look for the plot. But I couldn't find one and it was frustrating me.

So the thing I realized was, it never works with the first character that I make to run around, apparently because 6:01 or 6:02 is not early enough for the plot to actually be set out yet. I discovered on my next try that I found it just fine, having made the character technically after 6:05AM. So it never works on the first try for me. I have to make a new character, quit, make a new character again and THEN the plot shows up.

Did anyone else have that issue with plot resetting? I suppose I could just take longer talking to Rover, though the one time I attempted that, it still didn't work out on the first try. It always takes until the second attempt at making the new character for the new plot to exist in my town for some reason.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I was so confused about the whole plot reset thing at first, since even with following a guide and a friend on hand to give me pointers, I couldn't seem to get it to work. I'd set the clock on my Mayor file to 5:58AM the following day and log out, then make a new character and look for the plot. But I couldn't find one and it was frustrating me.
> 
> So the thing I realized was, it never works with the first character that I make to run around, apparently because 6:01 or 6:02 is not early enough for the plot to actually be set out yet. I discovered on my next try that I found it just fine, having made the character technically after 6:05AM. So it never works on the first try for me. I have to make a new character, quit, make a new character again and THEN the plot shows up.
> 
> Did anyone else have that issue with plot resetting? I suppose I could just take longer talking to Rover, though the one time I attempted that, it still didn't work out on the first try. It always takes until the second attempt at making the new character for the new plot to exist in my town for some reason.


Maybe after logging out at 5:58 you pressed new character before it actually hit 6:00? So even if you only got into the town at 6:02 you still made the character too early. So basically you have to wait till it's over 6:00 in the menu


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Maybe after logging out at 5:58 you pressed new character before it actually hit 6:00? So even if you only got into the town at 6:02 you still made the character too early. So basically you have to wait till it's over 6:00 in the menu



That could be it. I figured it would be from when I arrived in the station, but I'll give this a shot next time. : ) Thanks.


----------



## Cudon (Sep 14, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> That could be it. I figured it would be from when I arrived in the station, but I'll give this a shot next time. : ) Thanks.


Also unless you're plot resetting for an invited move in the chances of a plot appearing isn't 100%.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Also unless you're plot resetting for an invited move in the chances of a plot appearing isn't 100%.



They were all invited moves, in my cases, so I knew they would show up the following day. I know that normal moves and campsite moves take a different amount of time. I haven't tried plot resetting for one of those yet, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been plot resetting for Beau for maybe a week now (or so)...............
He's only got near the area I want him once. So super frustrating -_-


----------



## Ami Mercury (Sep 22, 2014)

Well Stitches sadly decided to move away. I did some plot resetting and got Zucker.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 22, 2014)

adopted Chief from someone, and then TT'ed forward the next day. However, even though it's 6:10 am in-game time, I can't find his plot.

Do adopted villagers not always set up the day after? I thought that they do, but so far I'm 3/3 for not finding his plot. :|


Also- I'm 95% sure that he agreed to move in. I was speeding through the dialogue, but he said my town's name and the person I adopted him from saved after I spoke with him. Hopefully nothing went wrong with the adoption, but I don't know why I'm not finding his plot...


----------



## Sholee (Sep 22, 2014)

mayor_zoe said:


> adopted Chief from someone, and then TT'ed forward the next day. However, even though it's 6:10 am in-game time, I can't find his plot.
> 
> Do adopted villagers not always set up the day after? I thought that they do, but so far I'm 3/3 for not finding his plot. :|
> 
> ...



Look for his plot, check every corner and when you're 100% sure he's not there, save and quit your game.
TT to the next day and see if his plot is there by using the new character method. (if you still don't see it, saved and quit & TT to the next day, etc)

Sometimes they don't appear the day after you invite them


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 22, 2014)

So I should check with my Mayor before I TT forward a day? 

And thanks for answering! Every seemed 100% sure it's the next day, so I was starting to worry I had messed up somehow. c:


----------



## Sholee (Sep 22, 2014)

mayor_zoe said:


> So I should check with my Mayor before I TT forward a day?
> 
> And thanks for answering! Every seemed 100% sure it's the next day, so I was starting to worry I had messed up somehow. c:



I would recommend checking with a new character, in case he does show up and you don't like his plot location.


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay! Thanks!! I'll keep skipping forward and see if I spot anything. c:


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 22, 2014)

Still resetting for my smug. Hopefully trying to get Marshal's plot so I can sell him for TBT.


----------



## Etchinket (Sep 23, 2014)

Messed up.  I've been doing the villager plot reset trick with Tangy for the past 2-3 days - it's been horribly frustrating!  This whole process had got me into the habit of pressing A over and over again so I can get past Rover.  I got distracted during a conversation and I look down afterwards to see that I accidently booted up the game with my mayor.  Arhhh, I'm so pissed at myself!  If I could I'd strangle Tangy for not settling in the spots I liked sooner


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

Etchinket said:


> Messed up.  I've been doing the villager plot reset trick with Tangy for the past 2-3 days - it's been horribly frustrating!  This whole process had got me into the habit of pressing A over and over again so I can get past Rover.  I got distracted during a conversation and I look down afterwards to see that I accidently booted up the game with my mayor.  Arhhh, I'm so pissed at myself!  If I could I'd strangle Tangy for not settling in the spots I liked sooner



(puts hand on shoulder) i know that feel bro.

i remember that when i was plot resetting bud, his plot came up to a spot that was 1 above deena's but after i reset, i realised i liked it. luckily, a few resets later and it was in the same spot.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 14, 2014)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## Sholee (Oct 14, 2014)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmppppppppinnnnnnnnggggggggggggg


----------



## BitterCoffee (Oct 14, 2014)

DAMN YOU FANG.
Everytime you plot which is so freaking rare for me, you always go in the worst places omg.
Is it so hard to move 1 or 2 spaces to the right? HUH HUH HUUUUUUH? 
Aaaaand breathe.


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 15, 2014)

Just started plot resetting for Mira. So far, she's put her house directly on top of my violets twice, to the left of the flower clock right on the cliff, and right smack on my paths near one of my bridges. Not one plot is anywhere NEAR where I want her house.

This is going to take a while... :/


----------



## Dogoat (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm still cycling for Jacques in my main town but stopped for a while to map hunt in my second.


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 15, 2014)

Try #10: Mira moves in right to the right of where I wanted her, taking out an apple tree.

It's not perfect, but it might be as close as I can get...should I take it?


----------



## Sholee (Oct 15, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> Try #10: Mira moves in right to the right of where I wanted her, taking out an apple tree.
> 
> It's not perfect, but it might be as close as I can get...should I take it?



up to you, will it bother you in the future? or can you live with it?
and do you really want to keep resetting for the hopes she moves 1 tile over


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 15, 2014)

Sholee said:


> up to you, will it bother you in the future? or can you live with it?
> and do you really want to keep resetting for the hopes she moves 1 tile over



I can indeed live with it. Besides, she only took out an apple tree (I can always plant more) and a couple of hybrid roses (which I have plenty of).

Congrats, Mira...you may be the easiest villager I've ever plot reset for.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 15, 2014)

Born2BWild said:


> I can indeed live with it. Besides, she only took out an apple tree (I can always plant more) and a couple of hybrid roses (which I have plenty of).
> 
> Congrats, Mira...you may be the easiest villager I've ever plot reset for.



grats!

The first 3-5 times I resetted for Marshal, he was 1 tile off to the left from my perfect spot and I kept resetting for like almost 2 week and ended up choosing that very same spot. >_<

Could have saved myself a lot of time.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Oct 19, 2014)

Decided to let Octavian leave. Plot resetting for Merengue or a Lion. I will eventually let Snake go since I really want a Lion and a balance of villager genders (not counting human characters)


----------



## Coach (Oct 19, 2014)

I've never tried the reset trick. Is it easy to do?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Oct 19, 2014)

BTW to people above my other post on the page. Mira rocks! Minako Aino/Sailor Venus Bunny FTW!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I've never tried the reset trick. Is it easy to do?



It is easy to do, but takes forever.


----------

